# College Football 2015 GDG



## Jacob Hawkes

It's that time of year again. *Deep sigh of relief.*

CFB is soon to be upon us. A couple huge injuries this week. ARKY lost Jonathon Williams for the year & this morning LSU lost Jalen Mills for several weeks. There are conflicting stories about the length & severity of the injury. I guess I need to turn on the radio & check out the latest. 

In any event. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!! & Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## Maddog10

Pulling hard for my UK Wildcats to make a bowl this season. I don't care if it is the "This Is The Worst Bowl In The Country Bowl" as long as we find a way to get to 6 wins. We need to win the games we are supposed to win and then find a way to steal two wins from South Carolina, Florida, Mizzou, Tennessee, or Louisville. 4 of those 5 games are at home, so maybe we can find a way to pull it off this year.


----------



## BonMallari

the Bleacher Report has projected Texas with a 7-5 record, if they don't have someone emerge at QB,that may not even be in reach...Year TWO of the Charlie Strong era might give UT fans a better look at what type of program and the direction its headed..I am just hoping we don't get run out of the stadium the first game with the Golden Domers and the first weekend in October at the Cotton Bowl

as for my adopted Team.. Boise State..I think they will do well as long as Coach Harsin gets some good play at QB..the offense will score some points


My preseason pick to win it all.....the USC Trojans..all depends on Cody Kessler's arm


----------



## alynn

My annual post. GO BUCKS! I am preordering my "Back to Back UNDISPUTED National Champions" t-shirt (s).


----------



## road kill

Go BUCKY!!!!


----------



## jgsanders

Maddog10 said:


> Pulling hard for my UK Wildcats to make a bowl this season. I don't care if it is the "This Is The Worst Bowl In The Country Bowl" as long as we find a way to get to 6 wins. We need to win the games we are supposed to win and then find a way to steal two wins from South Carolina, Florida, Mizzou, Tennessee, or Louisville. 4 of those 5 games are at home, so maybe we can find a way to pull it off this year.[/QUOTE
> 
> Probably need to stick to 1 and done basketball players and the occasional Ashley Judd sightings---hahaha---but I do commend UK for not hiring a sleazeball like UL's Petrino to run your program. Good luck this fall and happy hunting.


----------



## Maddog10

jgsanders said:


> Probably need to stick to 1 and done basketball players and the occasional Ashley Judd sightings---hahaha---but I do commend UK for not hiring a sleazeball like UL's Petrino to run your program. Good luck this fall and happy hunting.


We certainly have more success with the 1 and dones and Ashley Judd. Being a UK football fan is hard work, but I'm alum and I'm loyal even when it's hard to be lol... You can always separate the "true" UK fans and the fair weather fans by asking about football. Most guys say "I'm a fan of UK basketball but I cheer for (insert Top 10 program here) in football". Notre Dame is a popular choice


----------



## roseberry

Roll Tide!!!!!!!


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> Roll Tide!!!!!!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, is that all you got?


----------



## Tim Mc

Maddog10 said:


> We certainly have more success with the 1 and dones and Ashley Judd. Being a UK football fan is hard work, but I'm alum and I'm loyal even when it's hard to be lol... You can always separate the "true" UK fans and the fair weather fans by asking about football. Most guys say "I'm a fan of UK basketball but I cheer for (insert Top 10 program here) in football". Notre Dame is a popular choice



I'll be pulling for the Wildcats this year too. Freshman TE C.J Conrad played H.S ball with my nephew here locally. Great kid and a hard worker. Keep an eye on him.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> Roll Tide!!!!!!!


Oh gah, here we go again..haha


----------



## Maddog10

Tim Mc said:


> I'll be pulling for the Wildcats this year too. Freshman TE C.J Conrad played H.S ball with my nephew here locally. Great kid and a hard worker. Keep an eye on him.


Heard lots about him... I played basketball in high school against Josh Forrest, middle LB. He was a talented basketball player and could have definitely played for a D-1 midmajor, but he clearly made the right call by going with football. A good season this year and he very well may be playing on Sundays next year. He's obviously put on more weight at UK, but he was handful for me guard on the basketball court when I only weighed about 170 lbs lol.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Roll Tide!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> the Bleacher Report has projected Texas with a 7-5 record, if they don't have someone emerge at QB,that may not even be in reach...Year TWO of the Charlie Strong era might give UT fans a better look at what type of program and the direction its headed..I am just hoping we don't get run out of the stadium the first game with the Golden Domers and the first weekend in October at the Cotton Bowl
> 
> as for my adopted Team.. Boise State..I think they will do well as long as Coach Harsin gets some good play at QB..the offense will score some points
> 
> 
> My preseason pick to win it all.....the USC Trojans..all depends on Cody Kessler's arm


I like SC in The Playoffs. I have CK @ the top of my Heisman list. Those numbers he had last year were just sick.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I like SC in The Playoffs. I have CK @ the top of my Heisman list. Those numbers he had last year were just sick.


Like every year I get my hopes up, then even in a good year SC drops the ball against a lesser opponent. Add to that the Pac 12 now has a bunch of good teams that can beat a USC or Oregon on any given day. Both Arizona teams plus Utah are sleepers to say nothing of UCLA and Stanford. Should be an exciting season.


----------



## schaeffer

Oregon gots a new quarterback that is the next Russell Wilson and it looks like a much improved defense--another shot at the Buckeyes for the National Championship


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Like every year I get my hopes up, then even in a good year SC drops the ball against a lesser opponent. Add to that the Pac 12 now has a bunch of good teams that can beat a USC or Oregon on any given day. Both Arizona teams plus Utah are sleepers to say nothing of UCLA and Stanford. Should be an exciting season.


Y'all have a great shot this year John. I think USC will win the PAC 12. 

Oregon, all uniforms and no trophies, nothing to worry about. 

SEC west needs to lookout for Arky, I think they will actually be the real deal this year. 

OSU is certainly the favorite in the Big 10 but I think Sparty might have something to say about that this year. 

Should be a fun year. This time of year everyone's hopes are up. Well except the gators, they are just hoping they have something that resembles an offense and make a bowl game. Fortunately Georgia Southern isn't on the schedule.


----------



## Casey A

Hard to replace Mariota's talent and efficiency. We also graduated some key players on the other side of the ball but have some really talented guys stepping in. Honesty with our offense I think Lockie would have been been just fine distributing the ball to the wealth of talent and depth at the skill positions if Adams didn't make it to campus. It will be interesting to see how quickly he can get comfortable with the receivers and scheme. Love this time of year though for sure.


----------



## Dalton

Beat Army.


----------



## joeyrhoades

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I like SC in The Playoffs. I have CK @ the top of my Heisman list. Those numbers he had last year were just sick.


better clarify this. you mean Southern California. Not south carolina. the chickens are never going to make it that far.

I am a Clemson Tiger season ticket holder. so...

GO TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

joeyrhoades said:


> better clarify this. you mean Southern California. Not south carolina. the chickens are never going to make it that far.
> 
> I am a Clemson Tiger season ticket holder. so...
> 
> GO TIGERS!!!!


he did capitalize SC. The team in South Carolina is sc.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Now Jacob, your incivility's showing again, thought you took off-season remedial classes in Slidell to get over that! Plus, you know 'Cutty wouldn't want no 'gators sneaking up on no 'Bama belle!

MG


----------



## Mark Sehon

*l.s.u. !!!!!!!!*


----------



## 3L outdoors

BonMallari said:


> the Bleacher Report has projected Texas with a 7-5 record, if they don't have someone emerge at QB,that may not even be in reach...Year TWO of the Charlie Strong era might give UT fans a better look at what type of program and the direction its headed..I am just hoping we don't get run out of the stadium the first game with the Golden Domers and the first weekend in October at the Cotton Bowl
> 
> as for my adopted Team.. Boise State..I think they will do well as long as Coach Harsin gets some good play at QB..the offense will score some points
> 
> 
> My preseason pick to win it all.....the USC Trojans..all depends on Cody Kessler's arm


Couldn't agree more!! The defense and running game should be improved in year 2 but it's hard to run when no one is scared of your qb throwing it past 5 yrds. Hopefully Swoopes or Heard figures it out and proves me wrong! 
Hook em!!!


----------



## Eric Fryer

Best time of the year hands down! GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## crackerd

Hey, 'Cutty, Coach Mac seems to have had an immediate impact in Gainesville - the NY Times already has a pregame story (or something like that) on the 2015 SEC Championship game, none of them "Swamp People" invited:

*'Bama vs. Gators*

MG


----------



## roseberry

wayne, a good ol' rtr is all i have. no qb, no defensive backfield, newish oline. bama loses to wisconsin, georgia, tennessee, arkansas and auburn. 7-5 at best. hand it to the backs 50 times and see what happens. but what about them aggies? what have you got for us?

jacob, i think plus size women everywhere should leave you off their football pregame tailgate invite lists. i love girls with substance.

eric, you are right......preseason is always the best time of year to be a tiger fan.;-)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> wayne, a good ol' rtr is all i have. no qb, no defensive backfield, newish oline. bama loses to wisconsin, georgia, tennessee, arkansas and auburn. 7-5 at best. hand it to the backs 50 times and see what happens. but what about them aggies? what have you got for us?
> 
> jacob, i think plus size women everywhere should leave you off their football pregame tailgate invite lists. i love girls with substance.
> 
> eric, you are right......preseason is always the best time of year to be a tiger fan.;-)


As you know if you are a Louisiana resident there is little to make your life palatable other than football and waterfowl hunting. I am glad that my life's happiness is not dependent on Les Miles!!!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> As you know if you are a Louisiana resident there is little to make your life palatable other than football and waterfowl hunting. I am glad that *my life's happiness is not dependent on Les Miles*!!!


but les does provide some of us 1/365th of a happy year almost every autumn.

i say les needs great quarterback play and ten wins to escape pressure. nine wins and he can fire cameron and survive for another. eight and they are both out......and the michigan job is occupied!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies have two five star qb on campus and just got a pledge for another. Couple good running backs. Three five star receivers on campus, good o line. Chavis will make a difference on d. Two of the best defensive ends. LB and DB are suspect. Predict 8-4 but a dark horse to do better.
But a very young team.


----------



## dgowder

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## T-bone

roseberry said:


> Roll Tide!!!!!!!


I happen to be in Alabama this week and made the mistake (again) of wearing my Duck shirt out in public. 😳


----------



## bamajeff

T-bone said:


> I happen to be in Alabama this week and made the mistake (again) of wearing my Duck shirt out in public. 


I like to watch Oregon play. They are entertaining. How do you think Helfrich is going to be long-term? Can he maintain what Kelly built? Hope they have a good year. Would love to play you guys in the playoff if Bama is lucky enough to get there.


----------



## Marvin S

bamajeff said:


> I like to watch Oregon play. They are entertaining. How do you think Helfrich is going to be long-term? Can he maintain what Kelly built? Hope they have a good year. Would love to play you guys in the playoff if Bama is lucky enough to get there.


There was a fair to middling QB named Fouts that is an former Duck & there was a fair to middling coach named Rich Brooks 
long before Kelly . Beyond that the Huskies owned the PAC NW until Barbara Hedges came along. Jim Owens regards .


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> There was a fair to middling QB named Fouts that is an former Duck & there was a fair to middling coach named Rich Brooks
> long before Kelly . Beyond that the Huskies owned the PAC NW until Barbara Hedges came along. Jim Owens regards .


Yeah, I didn't mean to offend at all. I'm old enough to remember Dan Fouts(not really in college though...not THAT old). He was great with the Chargers. Agree on Rich Brooks, hell of a coach. His greatest coaching accolade to this day may be taking Kentucky to 4 straight bowl games.

I will say the same of the next Bama coach...can he maintain what Saban built? Even though we've had a few fair coaches before Nick arrived


----------



## T-bone

bamajeff said:


> I like to watch Oregon play. They are entertaining. How do you think Helfrich is going to be long-term? Can he maintain what Kelly built? Hope they have a good year. Would love to play you guys in the playoff if Bama is lucky enough to get there.


I think Helfrich will do well as long as we recruit well. Players seem to really like him. I'm sure Bama will do well - they're always good. Had the pleasure of spending the week with Cadillac Williams' stepdad.


----------



## windycanyon

Go Spartans!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Maybe Art can call Jimbo for some advice. Hahalol.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Maybe Art can call Jimbo for some advice. Hahalol.


http://247sports.com/Bolt/Which-college-football-teams-have-had-the-most-players-arrested-38811191

SEC SEC SEC 

On the upside this is the highest ranking TAMU will ever get in a college football ranking.


----------



## roseberry

the question evey sec coach is asking tonight, "why can't we have a police department in our town like they have in the Hassee?";-)

oops, i missed the noles at number ten.......my bad!


----------



## Migillicutty

Not everyone can afford the kind of upstanding playas Bama does.

sending checks and money orders, not very smart. Dre's mom's caddy in 2010, 2 years before he was drafted. We all know Fluker was getting paid. That's Dre's second charger while he was Bama. Then you have HaHa Dix ride and the S&C coach who got suspended for improper benefits. 

Fortunately for Bama Emmert and Saban are buddies. How Emmert can hold a position at the NCAA after his stint at LSU is ridiculous, but it's good for the Tide.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Not everyone can afford the kind of upstanding playas Bama does.


Did you post that with a straight face? Maybe they just left the dealership and forgot to pay.


----------



## Migillicutty

You claiming the check and money order are fake? and Fluker was just joking right? I'm sure all these guys come from affluent families and can afford these cars. Nothing to see here, move along. 

But you are right 10k and 35 bucks worth of crab is totally the same thing. 

Lets not forget Reuben Foster's hummer.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> You claiming the check and money order are fake? and Fluker was just joking right? I'm sure all these guys come from affluent families and can afford these cars. Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> But you are right 10k and 35 bucks worth of crab is totally the same thing.
> 
> Lets not forget Reuben Foster's hummer.


What's the cost for covering up rape?


----------



## Migillicutty

it costs about the same as a unicorn, leprechaun or purple squirrel.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Got it. A tweet is completely authoritative, but a young lady saying she was raped is subject to a little more thought. Particularly when the starting QB is involved. I guess RBs are more plentiful, as Dalvin Cook is currently realizing. What was that phrase that Mr. Winston kept repeating on top of that table?

Did you also come across any sort of retraction by Fluker anywhere? And what rival website did you get the Challenger idea from? That one has been around a while, kind of like the old "Free Shoes U" in your favorite college town.


----------



## crackerd

C'mon, man! - 'Cutty's just a little sore 'cause Coker ain't getting the starting nod at QB, beat out by a two-star from Tejas that the Tide wrested away from ... Wake Forest.

Think he drives a Daewoo rickshaw around campus - but only after a deal brokered by Saban's car dealership for the '41 Chevy pickup Sonny Crawford drove in "The Last Pitcher Show" fell through.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> it costs about the same as a unicorn, leprechaun or purple squirrel.


 Winston is a pro now, and from here out will be judged on his performance in the NFL. That said, there is nothing you can do or say to convince a large percentage of people who believe, despite there being no charges, that Winson did rape that girl. Personally, I believe something happened there and whether through pressure or incompetence, the charges were not properly followed through on.


----------



## Migillicutty

One of the most respected Jurist in Florida Supreme Court history believes Winston. He couldn't even find a preponderance of evidence that Winston did anything wrong. That is good enough for me. I don't really care what fans of other schools think. Winston was investigated, hounded by media, followed, and the Bucs dug as deep as they could before drafting him. Time to let it go.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> Winston is a pro now, and from here out will be judged on his performance in the NFL. That said, there is nothing you can do or say to convince a large percentage of people who believe, despite there being no charges, that Winson did rape that girl. Personally, I believe something happened there and whether through pressure or incompetence, the charges were not properly followed through on.


The lead detective was a member of the FSU booster club and told the girl "You do realize how important football is in this town, don't you?".


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> *One of the most respected Jurist in Florida Supreme Court history believes Winston. He couldn't even find a preponderance of evidence that Winston did anything wrong. That is good enough for me.* I don't really care what fans of other schools think. Winston was investigated, hounded by media, followed, and the Bucs dug as deep as they could before drafting him. Time to let it go.


'Cutty, I know you ain't seancing with *the distinguished gentleman for whom the O'Dome is named* to reach this conclusion.;-)

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Wrong Jurist Crackerd


----------



## crackerd

Darn! Wrong _*again*_, 'Cutty - I had it narrowed down to the famous father of a retriever field trialer (as above) or G. Harrold Carswell. Pretty sure he ain't the right answer, either, but Judge Crater might be...;-)

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> One of the most respected Jurist in Florida Supreme Court history believes Winston. He couldn't even find a preponderance of evidence that Winston did anything wrong. That is good enough for me. I don't really care what fans of other schools think. Winston was investigated, hounded by media, followed, and the Bucs dug as deep as they could before drafting him. Time to let it go.


Perhaps the people referred to in the photos you posted would like to get the same presumption of innocence?


----------



## RookieTrainer

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, I know you ain't seancing with *the distinguished gentleman for whom the O'Dome is named* to reach this conclusion.;-)
> 
> MG


Isn't a pretty near relative of this fellow pretty active in the FT game?


----------



## bamajeff

RookieTrainer said:


> Perhaps the people referred to in the photos you posted would like to get the same presumption of innocence?


Don't you know, no black kid can afford a nice car, especially when his college education's been paid for. They're all on welfare and food stamps.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> Isn't a pretty near relative of this fellow pretty active in the FT game?


Yup, pretty near namesake too and a very nice man as 'Gators (or field trialers) go...

Glenda, you can quote me on that to Condi...

MG


----------



## Glenda Brown

Crackerd -- just on to Condi and she appreciates your input. She would love your private cell phone number as a "go to" for advice in the future. At the moment, she is just waiting for Goodell to crater.

Glenda


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Like every year I get my hopes up, then even in a good year SC drops the ball against a lesser opponent. Add to that the Pac 12 now has a bunch of good teams that can beat a USC or Oregon on any given day. Both Arizona teams plus Utah are sleepers to say nothing of UCLA and Stanford. Should be an exciting season.


SC is legit this year. Pac 12 Champs. 



crackerd said:


> Now Jacob, your incivility's showing again, thought you took off-season remedial classes in Slidell to get over that! Plus, you know 'Cutty wouldn't want no 'gators sneaking up on no 'Bama belle!
> 
> MG


Negative ghost rider. 



Mark Sehon said:


> *l.s.u. !!!!!!!!*


Absolutely!!



roseberry said:


> Jacob, i think plus size women everywhere should leave you off their football pregame tailgate invite lists. i love girls with substance.
> 
> eric, you are right......preseason is always the best time of year to be a tiger fan.;-)


Substance in personality, not in the belly. 😉😉


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> As you know if you are a Louisiana resident there is little to make your life palatable other than football and waterfowl hunting. I am glad that my life's happiness is not dependent on Les Miles!!!


It's God's Country. Pretty sure the fishing isn't bad. The food is unbeatable. Do I really need to remind you of all the reasons why you're jealous of Louisiana, or can we just call it a given? 



roseberry said:


> but les does provide some of us 1/365th of a happy year almost every autumn.
> 
> i say les needs great quarterback play and ten wins to escape pressure. nine wins and he can fire cameron and survive for another. eight and they are both out......and the michigan job is occupied!


LSU has a huge year. Brandon Harris will make the offense awfully tough to defend.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's God's Country. Pretty sure the fishing isn't bad. The food is unbeatable. Do I really need to remind you of all the reasons why you're jealous of Louisiana, or can we just call it a given?
> 
> 
> 
> LSU has a huge year. * Brandon Harris will make the offense awfully tough to defend*.


Brandon Harris was that qb I liked last year, I never understood why they just didn't name him the starting qb and stick with him. I might have been raw but he seemed like a winner to me.


----------



## roseberry

who is everyone's preseason heisman pick? jacob liked kessler as a possible earlier.

i like elliott, fournette and maybe boykin.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Brandon Harris was that qb I liked last year, I never understood why they just didn't name him the starting qb and stick with him. I might have been raw but he seemed like a winner to me.


He was unquestionably the fan favorite. They say he wasn't mature enough for the job & didn't know the playbook well enough. Well, he looked mature enough when I saw him @ a LSU/TAMU baseball game this spring. He was the obvious choice in The Spring Game. He just has that it factor. For what it's worth, Brandon is getting the lion share of time with the 1s this fall camp.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> who is everyone's preseason heisman pick? jacob liked kessler as a possible earlier.
> 
> i like elliott, fournette and maybe boykin.


I'd take LF, Boykin, & whoever comes out as the QB @ The Over rated State University as the 2-4. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> who is everyone's preseason heisman pick? jacob liked kessler as a possible earlier.
> 
> i like elliott, fournette and maybe boykin.


Nick Chubb has to be up there. Georgia will run it a ton and he's a workhorse. They are about as unsettled at QB as Bama is. Wouldn't necessarily make him the favorite. I think the favorite is whoever Ohio St's QB ends up being.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU has a huge year. Brandon Harris will make the offense awfully tough to defend.


Ah, pre-season bravado, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's just a simple fact of life. Those skill players along with a QB with serious arm talent is hard to defend.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Brandon Harris was that qb I liked last year, I never understood why they just didn't name him the starting qb and stick with him. I might have been raw but he seemed like a winner to me.


On another subject John. How do you feel about your potty-mouth coach ?


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> On another subject John. How do you feel about your potty-mouth coach ?


I don't know what he said, but I consider him an upgrade over Lane Kiffen. I wish we could reincarnate John McKay or bring back Pete Carroll.


----------



## roseberry

marvin,

coach sarkasian(sp) admitted today that he mixed drugs and alcohol causing him to act inappropriately. he also stated he needed help from a rehabilition provider. i wish him well with this treatment for this sickness.

now what will pat hayden do?


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> I don't know what he said, but I consider him an upgrade over Lane Kiffen. I wish we could reincarnate John McKay or bring back *Pete Carroll*.


Petey got you put on probation....along with the Reggie Bush scandal...I think Sarkisian used up one of his lifelines, if he gets the Trojans to a major bowl, all will be forgiven and forgotten...


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> now what will pat hayden do?


Wait until they can pay Saint Nick $15,000,000 a year or until a Harbaugh or a Kelly wear out their welcome at their current jobs.


----------



## NateB

EdA said:


> Wait until they can pay Saint Nick $15,000,000 a year or until a Harbaugh or a Kelly wear out their welcome at their current jobs.


My money is on Kelly!!


----------



## Tim Mc

What about that qb from Mississippi state for the Heisman? He was pretty impressive last year.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> What about that qb from Mississippi state for the Heisman? He was pretty impressive last year.


tim,
dak prescott was my preseason pick last season. he has a tendency to render himself "unhealthy" and i beilieve he was hurt more than we were made aware during his less productive games last year. he made a heck of a run and will be very good this year......but not heisman good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I just don't think he has the weapons around him. They pretty much lost their OL & their Front 7 on defense that helped them make that run last year. Dak is good, but I don't think Tom Brady could help STATE this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

So Herbie predicted LSU to get in The Playoffs & LF to be a Heisman runner up. Nice to see LSU getting some love. It'll prove to be quality picks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It has finally arrived. CFB starts its glorious return this evening.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It has finally arrived. CFB starts its glorious return this evening.


Yeah, Alcorn State-Ga. Tech, the quintessence of college football. Who could possibly contain their anticipation? Elizabeth City College must've had a full dance card when the ACC came calling...

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Yeah, Alcorn State-Ga. Tech, the quintessence of college football. Who could possibly contain their anticipation? Elizabeth City College must've had a full dance card when the ACC came calling...
> 
> MG


Actually, there are several decent games on tonight. SC vs. UNC, Minn. vs. TCU. Those could be entertaining


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It has finally arrived. CFB starts its glorious return this
> 
> Thank God!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Yeah, Alcorn State-Ga. Tech, the quintessence of college football. Who could possibly contain their anticipation? Elizabeth City College must've had a full dance card when the ACC came calling...
> 
> MG


South Carolina/UNC is on right now. Sadly, I'll see more of this game than LSU on Saturday. Night shift during a shutdown sucks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Jacob Hawkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has finally arrived. CFB starts its glorious return this
> 
> Thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed completely.
Click to expand...


----------



## Parker M.

Jacob Hawkes said:


> South Carolina/UNC is on right now. Sadly, I'll see more of this game than LSU on Saturday. Night shift during a shutdown sucks.


Your outages must be different then ours. Unless we are doing a turbine over haul its just us 3 operators as normal! Espn watch is my friend tonight. Glad direct tv finally got affiliated with them!

So far Oklahoma state is making big 12 look rough....


----------



## John Robinson

That Utah quarterback looks pretty good.


----------



## Tim Mc

TCU and Minnesota is a good one.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> That Utah quarterback looks pretty good.


He's supposed to be, according to everything I've read. Just another in the long line of 
quality QB's to come out of the PAC-12 .


----------



## Tim Mc

Minnesota could use an upgrade at qb.


----------



## Tim Mc

Good game. The Gophers played tough against that TCU offense.


----------



## roseberry

gophers looked good. boykin.....not so much. he missed severaaaaal open td's. good game though.

vandy lost but looked better than last year's ugly efforts!


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> South Carolina/UNC is on right now. Sadly, I'll see more of this game than LSU on Saturday. Night shift during a shutdown sucks.


You really want to watch LSU play vastly under manned McNeese? Why even play a game with a predetermined outcome?


----------



## Maddog10

Quick off topic question... What does GDG mean in the thread title? See it on a few threads, all of which seem to be with something other than retriever training so I assume it somehow denotes a general topic?


----------



## duk4me

Maddog10 said:


> Quick off topic question... What does GDG mean in the thread title? See it on a few threads, all of which seem to be with something other than retriever training so I assume it somehow denotes a general topic?


Get down get .....down tribute to KC


----------



## Migillicutty

TCU was pretty underwhelming. First game kinks getting worked out? Maybe, but I think they may not be quite as great as everyone wanted to believe and will have a tougher time with the big target on their backs this year. It gets harder when every team gets sky high to play you. 

Can I re-iterate I hate that brand of offense. I think it absurd that a team can rush to the line to prevent the D from subbing and then stand there for 35 seconds getting the calls. It's a chickcrap loophole. Nick Satan is right, there needs to be a rule adjustment.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> TCU was pretty underwhelming. First game kinks getting worked out? Maybe, but I think they may not be quite as great as everyone wanted to believe and will have a tougher time with the big target on their backs this year. It gets harder when every team gets sky high to play you.
> 
> Can I re-iterate I hate that brand of offense. I think it absurd that a team can rush to the line to prevent the D from subbing and then stand there for 35 seconds getting the calls. It's a chickcrap loophole. Nick Satan is right, there needs to be a rule adjustment.


Hahaha I wouldn't expect anything less from you, Cutty.


----------



## Casey A

Migillicutty said:


> TCU was pretty underwhelming. First game kinks getting worked out? Maybe, but I think they may not be quite as great as everyone wanted to believe and will have a tougher time with the big target on their backs this year. It gets harder when every team gets sky high to play you.
> 
> Can I re-iterate I hate that brand of offense. I think it absurd that a team can rush to the line to prevent the D from subbing and then stand there for 35 seconds getting the calls. It's a chickcrap loophole. Nick Satan is right, there needs to be a rule adjustment.


Cutty, you do know that the defense can substitute if they want to, the offense isn't "preventing" them other than from a strategy stand point. Also, if an offensive player subs out, the defense also has the opportunity to sub out and the offense has to wait for them to do that. Saban says he wants a rule adjustment because of "player safety", which so far holds zero statistical data to back it up. But football, like life, is an evolution and an adaptation. Which is precisely why you'll see Saban using play cards and a no huddle offense this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Parker M. said:


> Your outages must be different then ours. Unless we are doing a turbine over haul its just us 3 operators as normal! Espn watch is my friend tonight. Glad direct tv finally got affiliated with them!
> 
> So far Oklahoma state is making big 12 look rough....


Oil refinery shutdowns are in the spring & fall.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> You really want to watch LSU play vastly under manned McNeese? Why even play a game with a predetermined outcome?


I want to tailgate & go watch the game with the gf. There are a lot of things to watch in the game. Next week LSU goes to Starkvegas to pay Dak back from last year. So it's imperative LSU gets it going right tomorrow night. AU comes to The BR the week after next. September is going to say a lot about if my beloved tigers are the playoff team several pundits have said they are.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There are a lot of things to watch in the game.


Hahahaha, Jacob you are the ultimate homer! Like can they hang 75 on a Division 2 team?


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Casey A said:


> Cutty, you do know that the defense can substitute if they want to, the offense isn't "preventing" them other than from a strategy stand point. Also, if an offensive player subs out, the defense also has the opportunity to sub out and the offense has to wait for them to do that. Saban says he wants a rule adjustment because of "player safety", which so far holds zero statistical data to back it up. But football, like life, is an evolution and an adaptation. Which is precisely why you'll see Saban using play cards and a no huddle offense this year.


They beat me to it.^


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Hahahaha, Jacob you are the ultimate homer! Like can they hang 75 on a Division 2 team?


How do you figure? The new DL, DL coach (Who is the best in the business.), new DC, no offensive system (To an extent.), and freshmen. The defensive philosophy is based on pressure. Ed O will have the guys lined out pressuring the QB. There's a lot of questions that needed to be answered.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> Hahaha I wouldn't expect anything less from you, Cutty.


Yep I'm just an old school defensive player who actually played the game past pop warner level. The gimmicky BS aggravates me. Its not like it can't be stopped. See the 2013 NC game for an example or all 5 games Auburn lost last year.


----------



## Migillicutty

Casey A said:


> Cutty, you do know that the defense can substitute if they want to, the offense isn't "preventing" them other than from a strategy stand point. Also, if an offensive player subs out, the defense also has the opportunity to sub out and the offense has to wait for them to do that. Saban says he wants a rule adjustment because of "player safety", which so far holds zero statistical data to back it up. But football, like life, is an evolution and an adaptation. Which is precisely why you'll see Saban using play cards and a no huddle offense this year.


Of course they "can" substitute and risk a penalty and/or not being lined up for a quick snap. The issue is all the offense has to do is run to the line to prevent it. They then have the option of quick snapping or standing there and waiting for the call. It's ok it's all cyclical and defenses have evolved like you said. I just hate that style of play. I want to see people line up an actually strategize against each other, not try to out quick the opponent. Eventual these kids at the skill positions may realize the skill sets they are learning are not well suited for the pros. Things like progressions, route trees, option routes actually matter when one gets to that level. It's not like I am worried because my team can't beat teams that run it. They have every year and will continue to do so. It's just my personal preference that I don't like that style of play. I think it's gimmicky and a loophole in what the game is intended to be. I like the proposed 10 second rule, that was tabled last year. I think that would solve the issue and still allow for offenses to run quick if they choose to.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I want to tailgate & go watch the game with the gf. There are a lot of things to watch in the game. Next week LSU goes to Starkvegas to pay Dak back from last year. So it's imperative LSU gets it going right tomorrow night. AU comes to The BR the week after next. September is going to say a lot about if my beloved tigers are the playoff team several pundits have said they are.


Don't let it bother you Jacob. All of us die hards want to see the first game no matter the opponent to see what things are going to look like. Besides Ed's team has never been good enough to have a gimme game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Exactly. So many questions that we want answers to.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anybody have a clue what Bobby P was thinking with that TO??


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Anybody have a clue what Bobby P was thinking with that TO??


His girlfriend?


----------



## jv431

I don't know myself, but I'm sure glad he called for it.....War Eagle!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

UL gave that game away. Not sure what everybody was raving about with that aub QB. He looked awful.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> UL gave that game away. Not sure what everybody was raving about with that aub QB. He looked awful.


'Fraid who y'all sent Saban as 'Bama's starter is matching him misstep for misstep, ' Cutty. The college game, even a B1G defense, is too fast for Coker, it seems...

MG


----------



## crackerd

Or maybe I'm wrong and it's molasses steps by Coker instead of missteps that's immobilizing the Tide's attack. And that the missteps belong, yet again, to a suspect secondary of 5-star recruits...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

I can't help it if the SEC can't evaluate and recruit QBs. Three ACC back ups QBs starting in the SEC.


----------



## Parker M.

Texas sucks ass. Unbelievable a power house program can't find a QB ever since McCoy left. What a disappointment Our home time high school team could break through the O line.


----------



## Parker M.

On a lighter note, ole miss barely won..... 76-3. Dang.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> TCU was pretty underwhelming. First game kinks getting worked out? Maybe, but I think they may not be quite as great as everyone wanted to believe and will have a tougher time with the big target on their backs this year. It gets harder when every team gets sky high to play you.
> 
> Can I re-iterate I hate that brand of offense. I think it absurd that a team can rush to the line to prevent the D from subbing and then stand there for 35 seconds getting the calls. It's a chickcrap loophole. Nick Satan is right, there needs to be a rule adjustment.


i agree cutty, and not because of coach saban's opinion. this is football for the "pusswah", in my opinion.


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Or maybe I'm wrong and it's molasses steps by Coker instead of missteps that's immobilizing the Tide's attack. And that the missteps belong, yet again, to a suspect secondary of 5-star recruits...
> 
> MG


mg, if i were nick saban, i would only recruit sad, weak, never got a d1 call db's. at least then if they suck someone looks to something other than my coaching. last season, on on the rare occasion a bama db actually blocked a pass it was only with the back of his helmet. same as it ever was.......sad.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Lots of QB issues. I felt sorry for the ASU QB. He was chased all around, all game long by Myles Garrett and crew.


----------



## roseberry

wayne congrats! the aggies look good.
bon, the longhorns still got a ways to go.
cutty, the old nd quaterback looked good when i switched over a couple of times.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Besides Ed's team has never been good enough to have a gimme game.


If you didn't notice unranked TAMU 38 #15 Arizona State 17. Did Florida State open the season this weekend?


----------



## BonMallari

No excuses for my Horns...didnt think it was possible for them to look as bad as they did last year...but they actually looked worse..not much else to say


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> If you didn't notice unranked TAMU 38 #15 Arizona State 17. Did Florida State open the season this weekend?


So you don't follow Fraudchione since he left aTm? How 'bout Sherman The Accountant - cut him dead too after he did such an outstanding job in, er, Norman, Austin, etc.?

12th Moron regards for both of 'em,

MG


----------



## EdA

Coach Fran launched his unillustrious carrier at Southwest Texas State, now known as Texas State, the opening day victim for Coach Jimbo's Seminoles. I think that's one of those gimme games that Migillicutty referred to.

Favorite whipping boy Sherman'sgreatest contribution was recruiting some topnotch offensive linemen and Johnny Football who wanted to got to Texas where Mack Brown didn't give him the time of day.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Alabama did win, right?
One of the few non gimme games for openers.
Think how the NEB coach must feel.


----------



## road kill

Well, props to Bama........but Bucky may have a QB.
Clement was AWOL.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> No excuses for my Horns...didnt think it was possible for them to look as bad as they did last year...but they actually looked worse..not much else to say


Double digit losses becoming a way of life at the 40 acres, what would DKR say?


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> mg, if i were nick saban, i would only recruit sad, weak, never got a d1 call db's. at least then if they suck someone looks to something other than my coaching. last season, on on the rare occasion a bama db actually blocked a pass it was only with the back of his helmet. same as it ever was.......sad.


You guys do realize that the middle of the field from the LOS out about 20 yards is a schematic weakness in Saban's 3-4, right? It looks a lot better when you have a CJ Mosley to minimize that weakness. Barring injury, it looks like it is going to be tough to run on that bunch.

I would also say I think I see at least one reason why Big XII QBs do so well after seeing some of the PI penalties called by that crew last night.

I agree with you John that there is something pretty "pusswah" about the HUNH.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Double digit losses becoming a way of life at the 40 acres, *what would DKR say*?


how about we try the triple option! - DKR

eda, the "his girlfriend" post will be tough to top!;-)


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Double digit losses becoming a way of life at the 40 acres, what would DKR say?


after he rolls over in the grave he would probably say " oh **** when do we have to play Oklahoma"


----------



## roseberry

rk,
tough night for sure. the qb did look good. win the rest of the games you're favored in. then beat the buckeyes in indy!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Yep I'm just an old school defensive player who actually played the game past pop warner level. The gimmicky BS aggravates me. Its not like it can't be stopped. See the 2013 NC game for an example or all 5 games Auburn lost last year.


Then why the hell are you complaining?


----------



## Migillicutty

You're a little slow on the uptake aren't ya Jr? I like the game of football, and am a fan of the game. Therefore I like watching good football. Thus I have voiced my opinion about that brand of football which I believe detracts from the game as a whole and is less enjoyable to watch. On top of that I think it's chicken shat or as Roseberry put it "pusswah". Get it?


----------



## Marvin S

I'm certainly not as advanced as some of you on the FB scene but I have some observations.
TCU was not very impressive, EdA's team was against what was supposed to be a fairly good
ASU team, sorry dback. Penn State is in for a long year, did anyone besides me see the do you 
know who I am look on the PSU QB's face after the Owls had made him look foolish in the 2nd 
Qtr?, it could be a long year for Leach in Pullman, Portland State no less. Not a lot of surprises.

Now that the cupcakes are out of the way for opening weekend, it's time to get serious.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well, LSU had the game cancelled. It was the 1st time since like 1913, when WW1 was the reason.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> His girlfriend?


Not sure. Maybe??



jv431 said:


> I don't know myself, but I'm sure glad he called for it.....War Eagle!!!


I bet.


----------



## roseberry

marvin,

glad you are out and about today. it seems you had made a few claims on this thread and others about pacxx superiororiototiyity. 

there were "not a lot of suprises" for you?;-)


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, LSU had the game cancelled. It was the 1st time since like 1913, when WW1 was the reason.


Yes, because in todays world... A little thunder or heavy rain and they have to get off the field. The reason they never had one cancelled since 1913 was they played through the weather in the past.


----------



## crackerd

But look on the bright side - the cancellation gives The 'Who and Le Smiles a golden opportunity to schedule DIII Louisiana College over to Pineville for a make-up game and pretend they're going up against the Centre College Praying Colonels of 1921...at least according to Jacob's narrative.

MG


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Yes, because in todays world... A little thunder or heavy rain and they have to get off the field. The reason they never had one cancelled since 1913 was they played through the weather in the past.


The devil's advocate response why risk anyone's life over a football game, particularly one with a predetermined outcome. If it had been an important game it could have been played today.


----------



## Wade Thurman

I think if the Gopher get any type of respectable QB play they beat TCU Thursday. Leidner is terrible, was last year and is again this year. Spending a bit of the summer with Peyton Manning didn't seem to help much other than perfect the Manning wobble.

My SOONERS rolled up their cupcake this week. Hopefully they will do the same in beautiful Tennessee next week.



Marvin S said:


> I'm certainly not as advanced as some of you on the FB scene but I have some observations.
> TCU was not very impressive, EdA's team was against what was supposed to be a fairly good
> ASU team, sorry dback. Penn State is in for a long year, did anyone besides me see the do you
> know who I am look on the PSU QB's face after the Owls had made him look foolish in the 2nd
> Qtr?, it could be a long year for Leach in Pullman, Portland State no less. Not a lot of surprises.
> 
> Now that the cupcakes are out of the way for opening weekend, it's time to get serious.


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> The devil's advocate response why risk anyone's life over a football game, particularly one with a predetermined outcome. If it had been an important game it could have been played today.


I agree to a point Ed. But I think they have gone overboard with this stuff. I was watching a south Carolina game last year and it was delayed three or four times because the kept hearing thunder. Every time they heard the thunder, the game had to be delayed another thirty minutes... Find a place in the southeast you can go thirty minutes without hearing thunder on a hot september evening... Just nuts.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> 
> glad you are out and about today. it seems you had made a few claims on this thread and others about pacxx superiororiototiyity.
> 
> there were "not a lot of suprises" for you?;-)


It's a long season in front of us - the PAC-12 other than ASU did a bout as expected. I did think WI would do better against AL. But, 
as I said, I don't know much about FB having only played 6 man for a couple of years in HS. 







but


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> Yes, because in todays world... A little thunder or heavy rain and they have to get off the field. The reason they never had one cancelled since 1913 was they played through the weather in the past.


They play in rain. Of course it never rains in Tiger Stadium, so there's that. 

It was severe lightning that chased them off the field. Still say they should have played today. Joe Alleva's retort was "McNeese wasn't prepared to stay the night. They didn't have a hotel." Um, that trip from Lake Charles is such a deal breaker, Joe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> But look on the bright side - the cancellation gives The 'Who and Le Smiles a golden opportunity to schedule DIII Louisiana College over to Pineville for a make-up game and pretend they're going up against the Centre College Praying Colonels of 1921...at least according to Jacob's narrative.
> 
> MG


There's no bright side to this. They needed the tune up before "More cowbells!!"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> The devil's advocate response why risk anyone's life over a football game, particularly one with a predetermined outcome. If it had been an important game it could have been played today.


It was important. If I come out the pocket 1/2 Mil, I think I'd expect my money's worth. Today was the obvious answer. Again, Joe Alleva.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Myles Garrett leading Heisman candidate.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> You're a little slow on the uptake aren't ya Jr? I like the game of football, and am a fan of the game. Therefore I like watching good football. Thus I have voiced my opinion about that brand of football which I believe detracts from the game as a whole and is less enjoyable to watch. On top of that I think it's chicken shat or as Roseberry put it "pusswah". Get it?


There is a lot of arguments against a fast paced, spread offense but you're in the minority when you say its "less enjoyable to watch." A little slow on the uptake? You were complaining about the ruling of the game. You were agreeing with an advocate of rule change to slow down the offense. His platform for this rule change is this offense causes more injury. So...why are more teams switching to this type offense? (Including the advocate that supports a rule change)

If you didn't spew so much BS out the side of your neck about FSU, I would swear you're an Alabama fan.


----------



## Migillicutty

I respect Alabama. I don't respect the team that can't pick a mascot, buys their way of contracts because they are scared of getting beat, and takes just about every player that was kicked off another team. 

Saban is no dummy. He knows the hot button narrative is safety. You really think that wasn't a calculated attempt to get what he wanted? 

As for why teams are switching, that is easy to answer. One, as has already stated, it's a loophole which allows the offense to dictate the defensive personnel. Not only that they know what they are going to do and by rushing up and snapping the defense has difficulty getting set. I get why they would want to do that, and per the rules as they are written it is perfectly legal, so teams are taking advantage. On top of all that, it is a much easier system to teach to players. It isn't complicated. It is predicated on only a handful of plays out of a few formations. Players don't have to learn a complex system and QBs don't have to understand defenses. They just need to know very specific keys per play. It is why QBs in those systems are horribly unprepared for the NFl.


----------



## JamesTannery

All I know is it is going to be a long, long, long year for my Longhorns.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> I respect Alabama. I don't respect the team that can't pick a mascot, buys their way of contracts because they are scared of getting beat, and takes just about every player that was kicked off another team.
> 
> Saban is no dummy. He knows the hot button narrative is safety. You really think that wasn't a calculated attempt to get what he wanted?
> 
> As for why teams are switching, that is easy to answer. One, as has already stated, it's a loophole which allows the offense to dictate the defensive personnel. Not only that they know what they are going to do and by rushing up and snapping the defense has difficulty getting set. I get why they would want to do that, and per the rules as they are written it is perfectly legal, so teams are taking advantage. On top of all that, it is a much easier system to teach to players. It isn't complicated. It is predicated on only a handful of plays out of a few formations. Players don't have to learn a complex system and QBs don't have to understand defenses. They just need to know very specific keys per play. It is why QBs in those systems are horribly unprepared for the NFl.


You respect a team that has twice as many NCAA violations than that school that "buys their way of contracts." ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
You respect a team that took in a player with an ongoing domestic abuse charge and then commits another weeks into being on the roster. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
You say my team is scared to get beat but your university, team, former coach, etc. was scared to join the SEC when it had the chance. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
You back up why all these teams are switching to a gimmicky offense and then say that is sucks and very easy to stop. ​¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## crackerd

Tyler Pugh said:


> You respect a team that has twice as many NCAA violations than that school that "buys their way of contracts." ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Barn delusion but right nice hieroglyphics there
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

for
*"Crook 'em Cow College!"*

MG


----------



## roseberry

you guys take it easy on tyler. he came on the rtfcfb preseason last year and ran his poo-poo eater strong and long.........then vanished. towards the end of the season i even posted several messages of concern for his where abouts and health.

since he is back, let him enjoy his time.........it may be brief? rtf needs its own charles from reeltown!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> You respect a team that has twice as many NCAA violations than that school that "buys their way of contracts." ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> You respect a team that took in a player with an ongoing domestic abuse charge and then commits another weeks into being on the roster. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> You say my team is scared to get beat but your university, team, former coach, etc. was scared to join the SEC when it had the chance. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> You back up why all these teams are switching to a gimmicky offense and then say that is sucks and very easy to stop. ​¯\_(ツ)_/¯


NCAA violations aren't the only measure of cheating. I give you Cam Newton. 

They werent scared to join the SEC. The SEC wouldn't let them in, then when it came time BB went to the ACC. We were whipping your arse back then and your school has bought their way out of not one but two contracts with my school. So much for the mighty SEC. One would think they wouldn't be so scared to play a lowly ACC school. 

Just because I understand football and get why coaches are exploiting a rule doesn't mean I have to like that brand of football. I don't think HS coaches who don't know what a route tree is like Malzahn should be successful in big time college football. If it weren't for them being able to keep the defense from changing personnel and getting set, he wouldn't be. I never said it was easy to stop. I said my team can stop it and has, so my disdain is not correlated to my teams ability to be successful against it. However, defenses are evolving and the gimmick isn't working as well as it was.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> you guys take it easy on tyler. he came on the rtfcfb preseason last year and ran his poo-poo eater strong and long.........then vanished. towards the end of the season i even posted several messages of concern for his where abouts and health.
> 
> since he is back, let him enjoy his time.........it may be brief? rtf needs its own charles from reeltown!;-)


For some reason I vanished after that TXAM arse whipping they gave us..lol and sure didn't want to show back up after UGA and bam.

Nah, I do like to run my mouth but I can take it as much as I can dish it. Its all in good fun. I just like watching CFB..even if it is FSU playing ;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Charlie Strong wants to "restart" the season. Going to be hard to be a Longhorn fan this year. Of course, I never was. Good for TAMU recruiting though.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

i hope they give Charlie Strong a few years. he is dealing with whats left of mack browns recruits and Charlie will get some good players in with recruiting just like he did malik jeffereson who will be one of the top linebackers in the country and he is only a freshman. i dont care if the horns had Tom brady back there this weekend the offensive line could NOT block. SWOOPES,HEARD AND GRAY HAD NOWHERE TO GO. I hate A&M but i like their coach and they have recruited well. Kyler Murray will be good if he stays healthy and loses his attitude.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> They werent scared to join the SEC. The SEC wouldn't let them in, then when it came time BB went to the ACC. We were whipping your arse back then and your school has bought their way out of not one but two contracts with my school. So much for the mighty SEC. One would think they wouldn't be so scared to play a lowly ACC school.
> 
> Just because I understand football and get why coaches are exploiting a rule doesn't mean I have to like that brand of football. I don't think HS coaches who don't know what a route tree is like Malzahn should be successful in big time college football. If it weren't for them being able to keep the defense from changing personnel and getting set, he wouldn't be. I never said it was easy to stop. I said my team can stop it and has, so my disdain is not correlated to my teams ability to be successful against it. However, defenses are evolving and the gimmick isn't working as well as it was.


While I agree with you about the HUNH, I have to disagree on the FSU to the SEC deal. The SEC wanted FSU but apparently mishandled the negotiations. They did vote not to extend FSU an invitation to join, but that was essentially sour grapes after FSU had committed to the ACC.

Perhaps the most telling comment was from Coach Bowden to Paul Finebaum, where Bowden admitted he thought it would be easier to win an NC in the ACC as opposed to the SEC, which is certainly an understatement for sure. At least one logical inference from his comment is a little fear and a desire to take what has certainly been an easier road. You can easily find his quote with a Google search if you want to verify. And some say this was part of the reason Bowden turned Alabama down when Ray Perkins left after the 1986 season, but I am not one of them.

My team didn't duck you guys in 2007, and I suspect we will show up in Atlanta in 2017.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tyler Pugh said:


> There is a lot of arguments against a fast paced, spread offense but you're in the minority when you say its "less enjoyable to watch." A little slow on the uptake? You were complaining about the ruling of the game. You were agreeing with an advocate of rule change to slow down the offense. His platform for this rule change is this offense causes more injury. So...why are more teams switching to this type offense? (Including the advocate that supports a rule change)
> 
> If you didn't spew so much BS out the side of your neck about FSU, I would swear you're an Alabama fan.


It is less enjoyable to watch for most anybody who knows what they are watching. It's just this side of sandlot, which is why folks are using it. As Cutty said, it's very simple and as Tony Franklin's (remember him?) literature explicitly points out, it relies a great deal on sheer fatigue, a scramble to get set, and officials who are out of position and so worried about spotting the ball that they are not able to do much else.

As for the health risk, one of the stated aims of the HUNH is to run more plays, hence the fatigue factor. If, as we are finding out, repeated collisions are not all that great for the human brain, would it not follow that more collisions are relatively worse? Particularly if there is a cumulative effect?


----------



## mngundog

I'm glad they incorporated the forward pass, and moved past the wishbone, I don't consider evolving offenses "loopholes", loopholes would be the rules that allow gimps to roll around on the ground faking injuries instead of conditioning.


----------



## kftopgun

Trevor Toberny said:


> i hope they give Charlie Strong a few years. he is dealing with whats left of mack browns recruits and Charlie will get some good players in with recruiting just like he did malik jeffereson who will be one of the top linebackers in the country and he is only a freshman. i dont care if the horns had Tom brady back there this weekend the offensive line could NOT block. SWOOPES,HEARD AND GRAY HAD NOWHERE TO GO. I hate A&M but i like their coach and they have recruited well. Kyler Murray will be good if he stays healthy and loses his attitude.


And I HATE whoever you like


----------



## roseberry

the wishbone will be back....oh wait! it already is back at a couple of places. 
tear away,
regards


interesting first half.
elliot wins the heisman in the first quarter and fumbles it away in the second. he needs to lead the buckeyes back! vt will likely run out of gas but hey, nice first half comeback!


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> While I agree with you about the HUNH, I have to disagree on the FSU to the SEC deal. The SEC wanted FSU but apparently mishandled the negotiations. They did vote not to extend FSU an invitation to join, but that was essentially sour grapes after FSU had committed to the ACC.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling comment was from Coach Bowden to Paul Finebaum, where Bowden admitted he thought it would be easier to win an NC in the ACC as opposed to the SEC, which is certainly an understatement for sure. At least one logical inference from his comment is a little fear and a desire to take what has certainly been an easier road. You can easily find his quote with a Google search if you want to verify. And some say this was part of the reason Bowden turned Alabama down when Ray Perkins left after the 1986 season, but I am not one of them.
> 
> My team didn't duck you guys in 2007, and I suspect we will show up in Atlanta in 2017.


The SEC didn't extend an offer before they did, before they didn't. Very Kerry-Esque of them. The Noles picked the ACC after originally wanting the SEC. Then the SEC came to the table with an offer. FSU certainly didn't run from the SEC. I heard BBs comments. He has always said that. He has always had a lot of reverence for the SEC. If you look up the SOS during the dynasty run we played an equally tough schedule as most any SEC team. I compared our SOS with UF once. It was a even 50/50 split on who had a tougher schedule. Remember we were playing UM and UF every year. We also usually had at least one more SEC (lsu, aub, sc) school on the schedule. We also played ND, USC (the real one), Michigan etc Would have had Auburn a couple more times (we did play them) but you know what happened there. 

BB didn't take the Bama job because he felt he shouldn't be interviewed. They told him it wasn't an interview just a meet and greet. It ended up being an interview and he felt FSU had turned the corner. He left there and decided he was staying at FSU and let Bama know. I have heard him personally recount the story. 

I'm sure Bama will show up. They don't make a habit of buying themselves out of contracts because they are scared of losing.


----------



## RookieTrainer

mngundog said:


> I'm glad they incorporated the forward pass, and moved past the wishbone, I don't consider evolving offenses "loopholes", loopholes would be the rules that allow gimps to roll around on the ground faking injuries instead of conditioning.


You do realize that this HUNH mess was made possible by the 40-second rolling clock that was enacted around 2006 or 2007 for - you guessed it - TV purposes, right? The officials have discretion to penalize teams for faking. Just like they have discretion to refuse to be pressured into running around like chickens with their heads cut off because some coach is yelling at them to go faster.


----------



## Tim Mc

The Buckeyes picked up where they left off last year. I thought VT defense looked tough but just got overmatched. Sorry to see the qb Brewer go down, he's a gamer and seemed poised for a big year.


----------



## Maddog10

Well my UK Wildcats looked pretty awful, but we aren't exactly a program in position to complain about wins so I'll take it. The game was well in hand before both our offense and defense decided to collapse at the same time. Towles looked terrible in the second half, under-throwing multiple open receivers who had beaten ULL's DB's. A win is a win though, and I'm happy to be moving on to South Carolina at 1-0. Going to have to show some significant improvement next weekend though if we hope to upset USC again.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> The Buckeyes picked up where they left off last year. I thought VT defense looked tough but just got overmatched. Sorry to see the qb Brewer go down, he's a gamer and seemed poised for a big year.


From watching the game, there are probably a couple of teams in OSU's cupcake schedule 
that can beat them.


----------



## duckdawg27

Marvin S said:


> From watching the game, there are probably a couple of teams in OSU's cupcake schedule
> that can beat them.


I'm with you on that. Just an observation but VT was making a pretty good case to beat OSU until their QB got hurt. Coulda Shoulda Woulda I know but still.....
TCU didn't look that great either and my Bama , unless they can find a kicking game(Bobby Williams needs to be coaching high school somewhere) and some pass blocking, may have a tough time winning more than 8 or 9.
I think the top 10 will look a whole different by the end of October.


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> From watching the game, there are probably a couple of teams in OSU's cupcake schedule
> that can beat them.


That may be true. First games are tough to go by sometimes. Michigan State could surely beat them . I thought Penn State would be really improved this year but didn't look that way on Saturday.


----------



## Brad Turner

Overall, I was happy with my Vols Saturday. Secondary looked pretty rough, but our starting safety out with a neck injury and our secondary coach suspended for the game made it look worse than it really is (I hope). BGSU has a very experienced offense, but the real test will be Saturday vs. the Sooners. Hurd and Kamara will be a force to be reckoned with, regardless of who we play. They will be fun to watch this year.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

? for the sooner fans. is Cody Thomas getting playing time at QB?


----------



## MSDOGS1976

After watching the Miss State/USM game Saturday, can't say I'm very optimistic with my bulldogs this year. The defensive secondary is horrible. Any team that can pass will eat them alive. State will have to be much improved this weekend to have any chance with LSU.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

What is yall's opinion on my home team from a non-homer stand point, seriously? 

It was a messy second half but I think what hurt us can be fixed. One holding call on a long TD kept it from being 31-3 and Jeremy's first game jitters (thats what I'm hoping it was) throwing 3 INT's can be fixed by checking down or throwing the ball away. Defense got gassed in the second half chasing that Frosh QB around. That has to be fixed or Kyler Murray and TXAM will have them gassed halfway through the 1st Q. Gus' play calling was all over the place IMO.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MSDOGS1976 said:


> After watching the Miss State/USM game Saturday, can't say I'm very optimistic with my bulldogs this year. The defensive secondary is horrible. Any team that can pass will eat them alive. State will have to be much improved this weekend to have any chance with LSU.







Thoughts??


----------



## Dan Storts

Marvin S said:


> From watching the game, there are probably a couple of teams in OSU's cupcake schedule
> that can beat them.


A 0-10 Michigan team still has a very good opportunity for a upset. Having your NC quarterback playing WR proves anything possible.

.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thoughts??


Ha. Believe it or not, this guy is a Bama alum. See link below. As far as the cowbells and home field advantage goes, that will help MSU for sure. But as I said, State was sloppy and unimpressive Saturday. Got to improve tons to have a chance.

https://www.reddit.com/r/CFB/comments/2mbsvj/mississippi_state_clanga_man_from_finebaum_and/


----------



## Franco

Only 10 SEC teams cracked the Top 25. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...s-in-ap-top-25/ar-AAe4u6j?ocid=ansmsnsports11


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tyler I saw a comparison of the defense stats on Chavis vs. Muschamp for the first game. You should probably look it up. Results were a little surprising given AUs opponent. Perhaps you should do it privately in the seclusion of your home. LOL!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

MSDOGS, For a minute I misread your post and thought you were saying that Jacob was an AL alum. I was aghast to say the least.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Wayne Nutt said:


> MSDOGS, For a minute I misread your post and thought you were saying that Jacob was an AL alum. I was aghast to say the least.


That would take the cake. Ha.


----------



## BonMallari

Well that took all of one game, the responsibility of play calling will now be done at Texas by Jay Norvell,who was the receivers coach. Looks like Charlie got a phone call from Belmont Hall


----------



## Wayne Nutt

So Norvell is the new OC. And the former OC is now the OL coach. Didn't Stoops fire Norvell as the OU OC? Not sure how that's going to work out?


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> So Norvell is the new OC. And the former OC is now the OL coach. Didn't Stoops fire Norvell as the OU OC? Not sure how that's going to work out?


the OU offense averaged 38+ pts per game and close to 400 yds of Total Offense while he was there with Josh Heupel..Coordinators get changed(fired) all the time..I think we will see Heard starting at QB running the spread..Also guessing this is a temporary fix and Charlie will revamp his staff at season's end, if he is still there to do so..Wickline and Watson are goners for sure


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, I didn't know anything about Norvell so I googled him. One of the pro UT newspapers pointed out that he was fired because of the disastrous 2014 season where OU went 8-5 after being ranked very high. Then lost their bowl game something like 40-3. The article went on to say they expected only marginal improvement. Thus my comments.

I was a little befuddled by Charlie Strong's comments. Apparently Watson was a west coast offense guy and Charlie wanted a spread offense. Charlie said Watson never told me he didn't know how to do the spread. Charlie went on to say that he wanted the spread for recruiting purposes. Because most high schools now run the spread.


----------



## BonMallari

whether you run the west coast passing offense or the zone read, you still need a QB capable of delivering the goods. apparently Watson and Strong are long time friends but scrapping your OC after the first game blowout speaks volumes about the divide in offensive philosophies and who will be starting at QB..

Even though UT was behind all game long, Jonathan Gray had less than a dozen carries

The move shows me that Charlie is the defensive guy and is trusting his coaching career to whoever he instills as his OC


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

https://vimeo.com/138870038

Time to put STATE back in their place.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> whether you run the west coast passing offense or the zone read, you still need a QB capable of delivering the goods. ...


Funny you should point that out, Bon - *this sort of validates* what 'Cutty was trumpeting about Jameis W*innocent*ston's being NFL-shovel-ready unlike others in a touted (but inevitably ill-prepared) quarterback class. The NFL insider quotes about matriculation turning out hapless college products are borderline priceless.

MG


----------



## Parker M.

BonMallari said:


> whether you run the west coast passing offense or the zone read, you still need a QB capable of delivering the goods. apparently Watson and Strong are long time friends but scrapping your OC after the first game blowout speaks volumes about the divide in offensive philosophies and who will be starting at QB..
> 
> Even though UT was behind all game long, Jonathan Gray had less than a dozen carries
> 
> The move shows me that Charlie is the defensive guy and is trusting his coaching career to whoever he instills as his OC


Norvel was the OC at OU but he never got to call the shots. Heupel was the Play caller and I don't know why the horns picked up someone that stoops fired. By firing the OC shows me Strong had doubts about the offense long before this game. Texas should have went after Lincoln Riley and been done with it. As a die hard texas fan this could be a rough year. Hoping for a 6-6 season....Heard may help if they give him the starting chance. 5 star college hasn't had a QB since colt McCoy. def the issue.


----------



## BonMallari

Parker M. said:


> Norvel was the OC at OU but he never got to call the shots. Heupel was the Play caller and I don't know why the horns picked up someone that stoops fired. By firing the OC shows me Strong had doubts about the offense long before this game. Texas should have went after Lincoln Riley and been done with it. As a die hard texas fan this could be a rough year. Hoping for a 6-6 season....Heard may help if they give him the starting chance. 5 star college hasn't had a QB since colt McCoy. def the issue.


Strong and Watson are long time friends...and the co offensive coordinators doesn't ever work its the main reason Harsin left after bing asked to split the duties with the then prodigal son Applewhite,before they learned he couldn't keep it in his pants..

as for getting former coaches from Oklahoma,history shows that both DKR and Mack B. came from OU..

Norvell is just a stop gap measure,don't think he is the long term solution, but Charlie had to do something..If he does well then Strong looks good for making the change, either way I think he cleans house at the end of the year, assuming he is still around himself


----------



## Parker M.

I Agree with all that Bon. I didn't realize Mack came from Oklahoma. I will still be tuned in and hoping the best. But with our young secondary and O line its going to be tough. And living here in Oklahoma im getting tons a trash talk, but all I can do is accept it because most is true unfortunately


----------



## BonMallari

Parker M. said:


> I Agree with all that Bon. I didn't realize Mack came from Oklahoma. I will still be tuned in and hoping the best. But with our young secondary and O line its going to be tough. And living here in Oklahoma im getting tons a trash talk, but all I can do is accept it because most is true unfortunately


Mack was a member of Switzer's staff during the Boz days..its going to be a long tough year, its when you find out who are the loyal fans and who are the T-shirt bandwagoners, which Texas is known for attracting..


----------



## Trevor Toberny

i dont care if we had Colt Mccoy now, with the way that O-line blocked NO QB would stand a chance.


----------



## crackerd

Lordy, if it ain't a Tea Sip meltdown one game into the season. Maybe y'all should have some stale pumpernickel scones with y'all's fine whining...

MG


----------



## Maddog10

Working hard this week to convince myself that my UK Wildcats can beat South Carolina this weekend. Despite us looking terrible in the second half last week, I've almost talked myself into a win this Saturday. :?


----------



## roseberry

where are the volunteer fans? will tennessee beat the sooners this weekend or not?

i love to catch tennessee fans dressed up with some "big orange" hat or shirt on when i go into home depot. i always say, "hey do you know what aisle the knee pads are located on?" they answer, "sorry, i don't work here." i reply, "oh i am sorry. you were wearing orange, i didn't realize you were a vol fan. but hey, i bet you still know which aisle the knee pads are on!";-)


----------



## kftopgun

roseberry said:


> where are the volunteer fans? will tennessee beat the sooners this weekend or not?
> 
> i love to catch tennessee fans dressed up with some "big orange" hat or shirt on when i go into home depot. i always say, "hey do you know what aisle the knee pads are located on?" they answer, "sorry, i don't work here." i reply, "oh i am sorry. you were wearing orange, i didn't realize you were a vol fan. but hey, i bet you still know which aisle the knee pads are on!";-)



And you're probably selective with who you say that to, lest a Vol fan nut kick you. Show some respect , Richard.


----------



## roseberry

topgun,
vols are my second favorite team. my uncle from over in winchester, tn(franklin county) used to take me to the big stadium at least twice per year as a kid. love the vols. vol fans can have questionable senses of humor sometimes though.;-)

i am just hoping to get them out beforehand so they don't look like bandwagoneers instead of volunteers if they win!

oh, and i aint scared of them! lol


----------



## EdA

UT (Texas) fans lead the band wagoner world, I see people wearing Longhorn apparel who I am certain have never seen a college campus and certainly not the hallowed UT campus in Austin where my father and two siblings matriculated.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

I love UT, my mom graduated there and has taken me to games since i was little, is part of texas exs and my aunt also is on the board of texas exs. my kids go with my mom to games every year and she takes them to texas exs events. I also like baylor, my dad received a full scholarship and played football and baylor and graduated from tehre, he is ctally going into the football hall of fame oct 9th or 10th. I love texas tech because my sister went there and my mom flew me to lubbock once a month for football games then later i was invited there for a campus visit for a scholarship offer i received there but didnt go. i also love georgia but really have a reason but always have loved them and still do.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Funny you should point that out, Bon - *this sort of validates* what 'Cutty was trumpeting about Jameis W*innocent*ston's being NFL-shovel-ready unlike others in a touted (but inevitably ill-prepared) quarterback class. The NFL insider quotes about matriculation turning out hapless college products are borderline priceless.
> 
> MG


Interesting read on the state of QB's and their lack of understanding of defenses in this new world of college football. 

http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-nfl-has-a-quarterback-crisis-1441819454

The polar opposite of most of the QB's in the draft and why there was never a question as to who was going first. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13455475/jameis-winston-remarkable-football-recall-aid-early-nfl


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Interesting read on the state of QB's and their lack of understanding of defenses in this new world of college football.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-nfl-has-a-quarterback-crisis-1441819454
> 
> The polar opposite of most of the QB's in the draft and why there was never a question as to who was going first.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13455475/jameis-winston-remarkable-football-recall-aid-early-nfl


I thought the same thing and Winston is proving us to be right, but I'm pleasantly surprised at how fast and well Marriota is picking up the game. Unlike the Manning-Leaf debate, it looks like you couldn't go wrong with either quarterback in this year's draft.


----------



## Tim Mc

hio State's schedule will continue to be questioned by SEC powers – and others
Yahoo Sports By Pat Forde 9 hours ago
Fall Wardrobe Staples
Old Navy Sponsor

￼
Here is the predicament facing Ohio State from now until Nov. 21: The Buckeyes will win and win and win, but they can't win.

Not in the court of public opinion. Not when the rest of America – especially the Southeastern precinct – is loudly playing compare/contrast between Ohio State's schedule and those of other College Football Playoff contenders.

Starting with Hawaii on Saturday, the No. 1-ranked Buckeyes basically have nine weeks of backrubs, manicures and pedicures before playing Michigan State, the only currently ranked opponent on their schedule. On the other end of the spectrum – and just one spot down in the polls – is Alabama, which has eight more games against currently ranked opponents.

That's right. Every single Crimson Tide SEC game is against a ranked team. At least as of now.

It's a bit ridiculous to rank 10 SEC teams at this juncture, but the 14-member league currently inhabits 40 percent of the AP Top 25. That's attributable somewhat to earned reputation, somewhat to hollow hype and somewhat to the fact that the league took care of business in Week 1.

The SEC went 12-1, with old reliable Vanderbilt supplying the loss and LSU's game against McNeese State canceled because of weather. That included victories over 2014 bowl teams Arizona State, Wisconsin, Louisville, North Carolina, Louisiana-Lafayette, Bowling Green and UTEP. And that was enough to swell the SEC's top 25 membership from eight in the preseason to 10 today.


Same story as last year. Everyone complaining about OSU'S schedule being so easy and how hard they have it.in the SEC.


----------



## Tim Mc

Sorry I couldn't post the whole story correctly, I'm a bit challenged with technology sometimes.


----------



## Migillicutty

At least Pat acknowledged the ridiculous nature of 10 SEC teams being ranked. The truth lies in the middle. OSU's schedule is full of cream puffs, Bama's schedule isn't nearly as hard as it looks on paper. As long as OSU doesn't struggle with any of those opponents, they will be fine and be in the playoff.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> i love to catch tennessee fans dressed up with some "big orange" hat or shirt on when i go into home depot. i always say, "hey do you know what aisle the knee pads are located on?" they answer, "sorry, i don't work here." i reply, "oh i am sorry. you were wearing orange, i didn't realize you were a vol fan. but hey, i bet you still know which aisle the knee pads are on!";-)


The gentleman said "show some respect" to UcheaT - ok, how 'bout this,



roseberry said:


> ...didn't realize you were a vol fan. but hey, i bet you still know which aisle the knee pads are on! It's the *take-a-knee pads* y'all ain't had no use for in the last, what, 8-10 years - so if y'all can't help me locate them, I Fullerly understand...";-)


But I got a feeling ol' Butch may be getting 'em back in stock "Sooner'n" expected. As Big Game Bob can almost always be counted on to turn up, as they say at the Home Depot when the opponents need him most.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Bama's schedule isn't nearly as hard as it looks on paper.


a poor pass defense makes any schedule hard.

BUT,
badgers-likely to win the b1G west
dawgs-chubb is a true freak of nature H
hawgs-running game is, was, will be formidable. now new passing qb looks great too
vols=dobbs is great mobile passer/running threat which has been tide's achilles heel. the back is very good.
bullies-prescott is one of the best in the country when healthy. lots of fine athletes H
rebs-the heart and soul of lst year's team is back. with treadwell the rebs are dangerous H
aggies-hell beat one of the pac 12's best. the defense has to be better
tigahs-not everyone in america has to tackle leonard fournette. athletes out to yazoo H
boogs-saban/smart have not held the gussies to less than 600 yet. H

i am not saying it's a tough schedule but i think alabama will lose three. the buckeyes would probably lose two playing it. the rest of america will play a great player or two but will not see anything like treadwell, chubb and fournette.....less than .500 for anyone else playing these teams.

H-at least four teams on alabama's schedule have candidates at better than 25:1 on the preseason heisman watch


----------



## Brad Turner

There is only one "UT" and they don't wear burnt orange. It should be a good game in Neyland Stadium Saturday. The checkerboard will be in full effect and the atmosphere will be like none other. Tennessee can win if the defense plays like it is capable. I look for Barnett, and the two freshman Tuttle and Mackenzie to put some serious pressure on the Sooners quarterback. The secondary scares me a little bit, but I think the pressure up front will compensate for any weakness there. UT will win and let the country know that the Vols are close to being back


----------



## Brad Turner

Does anyone else wish for Muschump to have an aneurism?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> There is only one "UT" and they don't wear burnt orange. It should be a good game in Neyland Stadium Saturday. The checkerboard will be in full effect and the atmosphere will be like none other. Tennessee can win if the defense plays like it is capable. I look for Barnett, and the two freshman Tuttle and Mackenzie to put some serious pressure on the Sooners quarterback. The secondary scares me a little bit, but I think the pressure up front will compensate for any weakness there. UT will win and let the country know that the Vols are close to being back











Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Brad Turner

Thank you resident expert. Are you putting any money on that? If I were you, I'd be more concerned with MSU beating your tigers again this year. The next time LSU doesn't under-perform, then come talk to me.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Brad Turner said:


> There is only one "UT" and they don't wear burnt orange. It should be a good game in Neyland Stadium Saturday. The checkerboard will be in full effect and the atmosphere will be like none other. Tennessee can win if the defense plays like it is capable. I look for Barnett, and the two freshman Tuttle and Mackenzie to put some serious pressure on the Sooners quarterback. The secondary scares me a little bit, but I think the pressure up front will compensate for any weakness there. UT will win and let the country know that the Vols are close to being back


TL;DR 

Crackerd tells you all you need to know about that game:



crackerd said:


> As Big Game Bob can almost always be counted on to turn up, as they say at the Home Depot when the opponents need him most.


The only question is it too early in the season for Bob and the boys to step on their peckers or do they need to win this one and fail all the more spectacularly in much more hyped game later?


----------



## Brad Turner

Auburn looked horrible and didn't deserve the win. If they don't figure something out at quarterback, it could be a long season for them.


----------



## roseberry

woulda been terrible to see the boogs lose to jax state.........i think? 

jax state shat down their leg in the final three minutes. one offensive play, one defensive play, or a 45 yard punt and it was done. i feel sorry for the punter gettin only thirty yards on that last try.

cutty, do you think at this point alabama's schedule looks easier? except next week's rebs are hanging a hun on er'body!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> Thank you resident expert. Are you putting any money on that? If I were you, I'd be more concerned with MSU beating your tigers again this year. The next time LSU doesn't under-perform, then come talk to me.


1 legit win against LSU since the 80s. Yeah. Not concerned. 

The Clinton Administration. That's the answer to the question, "When did UT last win The SEC?" Let that sink in. Brick by brick my butt.


----------



## Brad Turner

Nobody asked that question genius. We're rebuilding, what's your excuse?

I said, "when LSU doesn't underperform, let me know."

BTW UT is 20-9-3 vs LSWho


----------



## roseberry

how about the razorbacks making alabama's schedule look easier too!

why did arkansas throw 50 passes? brett.......run the ball!


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> woulda been terrible to see the boogs lose to jax state.........i think?
> 
> jax state shat down their leg in the final three minutes. one offensive play, one defensive play, or a 45 yard punt and it was done. i feel sorry for the punter gettin only thirty yards on that last try.
> 
> cutty, do you think at this point alabama's schedule looks easier? except next week's rebs are hanging a hun on er'body!


Haha you beat me to it. I still don't think it's an easy schedule, just not as hard as the absurd rankings. I think today proved me right.


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> Nobody asked that question genius. We're rebuilding, what's your excuse?
> 
> I said, "when LSU doesn't underperform, let me know."
> 
> BTW UT is 20-9-3 vs LSWho


Vols look good so far, but seriously yall have been "rebuilding" for a decade. Try winning a few in a row before storming in with guns blazing. Oh that's right, sec fan, never mind.


----------



## Brad Turner

This from the same guy who wasn't heard from again after your man crush got hammered in the play-offs last year? Get real.


----------



## Migillicutty

Are you out of your mind or just ignorant? I stuck around and posted plenty after that. Don't confuse me with these sec fans that run their mouths early in the year and then run for the hills after their team takes a couple losses. It's unreal how much smack you're running when your team hasn't done crap for a decade. Win something, anything and for the love of god beat UF. I pull for them every year, and every year UF beats them. I mean UFs 4-8 team beat UT. It's been ten years since you have beaten them. How friggin embarrassing. I hope this year your boys can finally get over that hump.


----------



## Migillicutty

Come on back Brad. Boomer Sooner! Hahaha see what I mean about running your mouth before you actually win something.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> SEC west needs to lookout for Arky, I think they will actually be the real deal this year.


Don't give up your day job unless Toledo is the best team in the country.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Don't give up your day job unless Toledo is the best team in the country.


That's my bad. I didn't realize Bielima was a moron and would throw 53 times when he has that running game. I did think Ark would be better this year. I was wrong.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Seriously, the zebras are mind controlled bots in Starkvegas.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> Nobody asked that question genius. We're rebuilding, what's your excuse?
> 
> I said, "when LSU doesn't underperform, let me know."
> 
> BTW UT is 20-9-3 vs LSWho


Yeah. Last time I checked, 40 years ago was before my lifetime. LSU has owned the fallen queers in my life.


----------



## John Robinson

The Oregon-Michigan State game is pretty good.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah. Last time I checked, 40 years ago was before my lifetime. LSU has owned the fallen queers in my life.


I know it seems like it, but the world didn't begin the day you were born.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> The Oregon-Michigan State game is pretty good.


Great game, even if uniforms is running that, umm..girlie offense. Seriously, it's been fun. OU/UT game was really good as well. There is just nothing better in sport than college football.


----------



## Maddog10

Well the second half was ugly again, but my boys at UK pulled out a great SEC road win. Been a long time (maybe never) that we've had the talent to defend an SEC team like that. Only scored 2 points in the entire 2H and still held on. Great win and huge moment for our bowl chances this season.


----------



## Migillicutty

That's was a big win for UK, congrats.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob, your Tigers are looking pretty good, some very good freshman players,


----------



## John Robinson

John Robinson said:


> The Oregon-Michigan State game is pretty good.


Nicely played close game between the #5 and 7 teams.


----------



## BJGatley

John Robinson said:


> Nicely played close game between the #5 and 7 teams.


Great game....


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> That's was a big win for UK, congrats.


I don't know... I'm a Gamecock... I'm thinking the Citadel, Furman, SC State or maybe my high school, Spring Valley High could take the Gamecocks with their lazy attitude and total lack of killer instinct.


----------



## Migillicutty

Where did Brad go? 

Some fun games today. Looks like it's a wide open year. OSU looks to be the leader but they play no one until the end of the season. SEC has a group of good teams, but hard to know if they are great. Pac has some good teams that could beat anyone on any given day. Should be a fun year to see how it plays out.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> I don't know... I'm a Gamecock... I'm thinking the Citadel, Furman, SC State or maybe my high school, Spring Valley High could take the Gamecocks with their lazy attitude and total lack of killer instinct.


For some reasons I thought you were a Vol. I understand what you're saying, but it's still a big win for UK. Doesn't matter to them if sc is down, they beat a sec opponent and that's a big win for them. Not knocking UK, it's just a good win for them and their fans.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> For some reasons I thought you were a Vol. I understand what you're saying, but it's still a big win for UK. Doesn't matter to them if sc is down, they beat a sec opponent and that's a big win for them. Not knocking UK, it's just a good win for them and their fans.


Born and raised in Columbia... Only been here in TN a few years. Been all over the country but home is still home... Spurrier has done a good job... But they have a real issue with defense. And I don't think it's all physical... They came out pretty good after halftime. But the intensity level doesn't stay where it needs to be long enough. KY did a great job and WON the game. More power to them...


----------



## mjiorle

LSU Miss St going to be interesting with 1:41 left.


----------



## John Robinson

mjiorle said:


> LSU Miss St going to be interesting with 1:41 left.


Wow, LSU made that closer than it seemed like it should be. I guess I'd be worried if I was an LSU fan.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## mjiorle

Fournette is a beast. He will be fun to watch this year.


----------



## BonMallari

Well looks like my Horns have something they haven't had in 25 years..a QB with some legit speed..now I see what all the commotion was about when he came out of Denton Guyer HS..it also shows that Shawn Watson is a moron, because he said Heard wasn't ready..Now I realize it was Rice U. but considering how bad they looked last weekend, they didn't look like they could beat Southlake Carroll or Katy HS..

Great win by Oklahoma....or a bit of a choke job by the other uT...only watched the first half and was shocked to see the score

Disappointed to see my adopted Boise St lose to BYU...gonna have to hear about that one from all my Utah/Eastern Idaho friends for the rest of the year


----------



## roseberry

fournette IS a beast.

gotta give props to cutty's and fsu's dalvin cook. 266 on 30! he is beastly as well. fsu's game was won on his back, without him today woulda been tough for the noles.

wtg aggies and long horns and baylor and tcu......did anyone in the republic lose?

btw what does everyone thing of espn's new college football final? i never thought i would say this but, i miss lou holtz????


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> wtg aggies and long horns and baylor and tcu......did anyone in the republic lose?


Yep, Rice, Lamar, Stephen F. Austin, North Texas State, and Argyle HS


----------



## MSDOGS1976

State/LSU game went about as expected. I said last week MSU didn't impress me. No running game and defensive secondary pretty soft. I was actually surprised State made a game of it after being down 2 td's early. LSU has a great running back and a good DL, but they will have problems with AL, A&M and Ole Miss. Not really sure how good OM is but will find out Saturday when they play bama.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looks like three SEC teams will drop out of the top 25: Ark, State and Tenn. And Missouri maybe.


----------



## Brad Turner

Migillicutty said:


> Where did Brad go?
> 
> Some fun games today. Looks like it's a wide open year. OSU looks to be the leader but they play no one until the end of the season. SEC has a group of good teams, but hard to know if they are great. Pac has some good teams that could beat anyone on any given day. Should be a fun year to see how it plays out.


Brad went to bed after that game..

Offense was absolutely anemic in the 2nd half. Won't win many ball games like that. Hats off to the sooners, they finished the game out. We need to learn how to do that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, I'm still annoyed with the hyper conservative play calling after LSU should have been up 28-0, or worse. I guess you could say they gave AU little to prep for, but good grief.


----------



## Brad Turner

Nice win for LSU, fournette is a monster. They will need him to be, if they are going to do anything this year. Les will do everything in his power to screw up a sure thing. 

Although, they shouldn't have much trouble with Auburn next week. That quarterback is horrible.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, I'm still annoyed with the hyper conservative play calling after LSU should have been up 28-0, or worse. I guess you could say they gave AU little to prep for, but good grief.


Yeah, I thought LSU was going to run away with that game, it ended up much closer than it needed to be. But for that delay of game penalty at the end, Mississippi State could have pulled out the win.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Disappointed to see my adopted Boise St lose to BYU...gonna have to hear about that one from all my Utah/Eastern Idaho friends for the rest of the year


They probably left too much emotion on the field in beating UW & their former coach the previous week. 

While I realize these are not top programs, I was glad to see Mike Leach get a win at Rutgers. He needs
some time at Wazzu to turn the program into the type of contender he turned Texas Tech into. It would 
be nice to see the bottom of the conference on a closer par with the top of the conference. 

ND sucks - & I have to say a lot of colleges are paying a pretty penny to coaches who don't put much of
a product on the field . Cupcake regards . Toledo is where? Did anyone in the SEC play real teams 
yesterday?


----------



## Tim Mc

How much of an idiot does the Arkansas coach look like now?


----------



## Brad Turner

Tim Mc said:


> How much of an idiot does the Arkansas coach look like now?


He looked like an idiot long before he said the truth about Ohio St.'s strength of schedule. (I'm assuming that's what you're referring to)

Nobody questions the weakness of OSU's schedule except for their fans.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tennessee played OK.
Edit: Hmm, that could be misread. Tennessee played Oklahoma.


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> *They probably left too much emotion on the field in beating UW & their former coach the previous week.*
> 
> While I realize these are not top programs, I was glad to see Mike Leach get a win at Rutgers. He needs
> some time at Wazzu to turn the program into the type of contender he turned Texas Tech into. It would
> be nice to see the bottom of the conference on a closer par with the top of the conference.
> 
> ND sucks - & I have to say a lot of colleges are paying a pretty penny to coaches who don't put much of
> a product on the field . Cupcake regards . Toledo is where? Did anyone in the SEC play real teams
> yesterday?


What's even worse is that the BYU QB is from my brother's neighborhood in Eagle Idaho, but opted to go to BYU after his mission... and BSU gave up the go ahead TD with a less than a minute left on a 4th and 7 hail mary


----------



## Brad Turner

Wayne Nutt said:


> Tennessee played OK.
> Edit: Hmm, that could be misread. Tennessee played Oklahoma.


Pretty good Wayne.

I was pleased with the first half Tennessee played. Curt Maggitt going out with the hip injury hurt us on defense in the second half. Mike Debord cost us the game, IMO. He got out coached. Mike Stoops made the necessary adjustments at halftime and Debord did not. Hopefully, we will learn from it.


----------



## Tim Mc

Brad Turner said:


> He looked like an idiot long before he said the truth about Ohio St.'s strength of schedule. (I'm assuming that's what you're referring to)
> 
> Nobody questions the weakness of OSU's schedule except for their fans.


I'm a fan and I think their schedule weak. The conference has three traditional powers that are not what they used to be. That makes a big difference. VA Tech has been down recently also. 
Whining about how hard your team and conference has it and then losing at home to Toledo is laughable.


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> I'm a fan and I think their schedule weak. The conference has three traditional powers that are not what they used to be. That makes a big difference. VA Tech has been down recently also.
> Whining about how hard your team t and conference has it and then losing at home to Toledo is laughable.


Hey let's don't bismerch the whole conference because of what goes on in Arky!


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Hey let's don't bismerch the whole conference because of what goes on in Arky!


I never understood why they moved Arkansas to the SEC, Texas-Arkansas was a fantastic rivalry back in the old SW conference.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I never understood why they moved Arkansas to the SEC, Texas-Arkansas was a fantastic rivalry back in the old SW conference.


That's what Frank Broyles wanted, the beginning of the end of the SWC.


----------



## Brad Turner

Tim Mc said:


> I'm a fan and I think their schedule weak. The conference has three traditional powers that are not what they used to be. That makes a big difference. VA Tech has been down recently also.
> Whining about how hard your team and conference has it and then losing at home to Toledo is laughable.


Very true! Although, the SEC didn't look too tough, in general, on Saturday.

What's really funny is how he used to gripe about the SEC getting too much recognition when he was coaching in the Big 10 

I saw a graphic somewhere that showed OSU with around a 98% chance of winning each of their remaining games except for the Michigan and Michigan St. games. Those two games showed an 88% and 84% chance of winning. I think it was based on ESPN's power rankings.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> Hey let's don't bismerch the whole conference because of what goes on in Arky!


I didn't say that at all, although the South Carolina and Mississippi St coach both made similar comments. 
Anybody who doesn't think the SEC is deepest and toughest conference either is in denial or doesn't know football. Plus , we have all the fans and coaches and media constantly telling everyone how much better the SEC is . Especially the almighty west division. 
Then Saturday happens. 
So which team has the advantage come playoff time, the one who has a relatively easy schedule but now has to play a very good or great team, or the one who has had several tough opponents and had playoff type games week in and week out? Remember, they have a month off to heal and get ready. You can make a reasonable arguement both ways. 
This is for Marvin, who mentioned that there are a couple teams on OSU'S cupcake schedule that can beat them.
Everyone has cupcakes on their schedule, OSU had them last year too. In fact, as it turns out , the last game of the year was one of the biggest cupcakes of all.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LSU is favored over Auburn. No surprise there. AL over Ole Miss. No surprise there. Ark favored over TT. That is a surprise.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

BonMallari said:


> Well looks like my Horns have something they haven't had in 25 years..a QB with some legit speed..now I see what all the commotion was about when he came out of Denton Guyer HS..it also shows that Shawn Watson is a moron, because he said Heard wasn't ready..Now I realize it was Rice U. but considering how bad they looked last weekend, they didn't look like they could beat Southlake Carroll or Katy HS..
> 
> Great win by Oklahoma....or a bit of a choke job by the other uT...only watched the first half and was shocked to see the score
> 
> Disappointed to see my adopted Boise St lose to BYU...gonna have to hear about that one from all my Utah/Eastern Idaho friends for the rest of the year


i remeber Vince Young outrunning alot of defenses. Heard is a good player, my oldest son played against him his final 2 years at guyer. Heard still had to run for his life a few times because of our below avg Offensive Line.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

EdA said:


> Yep, Rice, Lamar, Stephen F. Austin, North Texas State, and Argyle HS


But Highlnd park won ths week so all is good in Tx


----------



## schaeffer

Tim MiniCupcake: That so called cupcake that your are so cutely and slyly (sarcasm)(had to tell you that, because don't figure that you would get it) were referring to was playing without their top four receivers and two of their top offensive linemen. I know, I know, you will make some stupid statement like "great teams find a way of getting passed the injuries", but this dude thinks it makes a difference.


----------



## Tim Mc

schaeffer said:


> Tim MiniCupcake: That so called cupcake that your are so cutely and slyly (sarcasm)(had to tell you that, because don't figure that you would get it) were referring to was playing without their top four receivers and two of their top offensive linemen. I know, I know, you will make some stupid statement like "great teams find a way of getting passed the injuries", but this dude thinks it makes a difference.


Yeah, I remember the injuries and players you were missing. Seems like the referees were all against you too if I remember the posts from that night. One of my favorites was about how OSU will maybe keep it close for a while but the Ducks will bury them in the 4th quarter because of that blistering pace that nobody can keep up with. Watch the game again, if you think you can handle it, and take note of which team is gasping for air.


----------



## Tim Mc

Injuries matter for sure. Tell me how the Ducks would have fared in their last 3 games if Marcus Mariotta had broken his ankle.


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> Interesting read on the state of QB's and their lack of understanding of defenses in this new world of college football.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-nfl-has-a-quarterback-crisis-1441819454
> 
> The polar opposite of most of the QB's in the draft and why there was never a question as to who was going first.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13455475/jameis-winston-remarkable-football-recall-aid-early-nfl


Apparently Mariotta forgot to read the report.;-)


----------



## schaeffer

Me thinks, nott well, Tim


----------



## Migillicutty

mngundog said:


> Apparently Mariotta forgot to read the report.;-)


He may make it, he may not. Remember RG3 looked great in the beginning and Luck struggled. Who would you rather have? MM had a good game for sure but he was running a very small package. Tenn was smart and they gave him one look/read plays and limited his throwing. Once the film gets around it will become more difficult to be successful doing that. Eventually you have to read defenses to be successful as an NFL Qb. It also helped that the Bucs are terrible. Of course you knew all that, you were just being snarky for the fun of it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MSDOGS1976 said:


> State/LSU game went about as expected. I said last week MSU didn't impress me. No running game and defensive secondary pretty soft. I was actually surprised State made a game of it after being down 2 td's early. LSU has a great running back and a good DL, but they will have problems with AL, A&M and Ole Miss. Not really sure how good OM is but will find out Saturday when they play bama.


Leave it to that sly fox to make a game out of a blowout. He certainly had "The Want" to take the air out of the football. The gf & I ran into one of my cousins after church yesterday morning. She saw it a Facebook post that was all too real. "Baylor & TCU run offenses like the iPhone 6s, where LSU's is more like a pager." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> Nice win for LSU, fournette is a monster. They will need him to be, if they are going to do anything this year. Les will do everything in his power to screw up a sure thing.
> 
> Although, they shouldn't have much trouble with Auburn next week. That quarterback is horrible.


I'm curious to see how much improvement LSU shows. The officiating was mind numbing all night. That's about as 1 sided as I've seen in 8 years. Still, no excuse for forgetting that the forward pass is a legal offensive play.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> That's what Frank Broyles wanted, the beginning of the end of the SWC.



First time I have ever seen someone other than Texas getting the blame for breaking up the SWC


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Yeah, I thought LSU was going to run away with that game, it ended up much closer than it needed to be. But for that delay of game penalty at the end, Mississippi State could have pulled out the win.


http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/13430302-128/rabalais-on-an-ear-splitting-night

The following came from the article written that the link will take you to. I just copied & pasted the 1st part of it. It's rather humorous, and accurate, IMO. 

"What did you do Saturday night? Leonard Fournette put the “man” in Heisman Trophy contender. He rumbled for a career-high 159 yards on a career-high 28 carries with a career-high three rushing touchdowns. It coulda, woulda, shoulda been enough for a runaway LSU victory.

But that’s not how Les Miles’ Tigers roll. Oh, no, no.

Why send the folks dashing early for the exits and the viewers at home flipping the channels for some other fare when you can weld them to their seats with a roller coaster ride to the very last second? Why pin your opponent to their well-manicured turf with a Ronda Rousey arm bar and just be done with it? It hardly seems sporting.

Why not leave everyone, friend and foe alike, to wonder in rapt amazement just how in the world the Tigers slipped out of their iron chains in an underwater tank surrounded by sharks and daggers and personal injury lawyers and slink back across the state line with a 21-19 victory?

Now that’s entertainment.

Leave it to the Ohio States and Alabamas of the world to crush their victims like a column of Soviet tanks knocking over an Eastern European weakling. LSU is the kind of team that would make Houdini ask for the secret.

Miles certainly isn’t telling. Probably because as he says, to be honest with you, he doesn’t know himself."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> He may make it, he may not. Remember RG3 looked great in the beginning and Luck struggled. Who would you rather have? MM had a good game for sure but he was running a very small package. Tenn was smart and they gave him one look/read plays and limited his throwing. Once the film gets around it will become more difficult to be successful doing that. Eventually you have to read defenses to be successful as an NFL Qb. It also helped that the Bucs are terrible. Of course you knew all that, you were just being snarky for the fun of it.


No. He will not make it. He has bust written all over it. You're just trying to keep from appearing jaded by outright saying it. Call it what it is. The Titans are completely clueless.


----------



## DoubleHaul

huntinman said:


> I don't know... I'm a Gamecock... I'm thinking the Citadel, Furman, SC State or maybe my high school, Spring Valley High could take the Gamecocks with their lazy attitude and total lack of killer instinct.


When your coach no longer really cares, the team picks up on it. Spurrier brought Sakerlina back to some semblance of respectability but now he is just mailing it in between tee times.


----------



## Maddog10

Migillicutty said:


> That's was a big win for UK, congrats.


Thanks. As someone mentioned, we certainly aren't in a position to grade quality of wins as any win for us is a good one, especially against an SEC opponent and even more so on the road.


----------



## crackerd

Maddog10 said:


> As someone mentioned, we [UK] certainly aren't in a position to grade quality of wins as any win for us is a good one, especially against an SEC opponent and even more so on the road.


Still, I'd say it's one of UK's more quality wins on the football field since y'all threw Chump Curry off the sideline. But y'all were real civil in going about that and _*didn't *_throw any bricks through his window "enticing" him to leave...

MG


----------



## Maddog10

crackerd said:


> Still, I'd say it's one of UK's more quality wins on the football field since y'all threw Chump Curry off the sideline. But y'all were real civil in going about that and _*didn't *_throw any bricks through his window "enticing" him to leave...
> 
> MG


Oh no doubt it's one of UK's best wins in a while. First SEC road win since 2009. Got the Gators coming to town this weekend which has the potential to be another big win if the Cats can find a way to get it done. We had them at their place last year and gave it away in controversial fashion.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Im here..its going to be a long year for me. 

I sure was hoping for better in my last football season as a student here.


----------



## roseberry

let's play college football jeapordy!


Alex, i will take tide football for 100.

a: 5.
q: what is the vegas over:under on missed field goals by alabama this weekend?

for 200

a: go for two.
q: what will nick saban do after all touchdowns throughout the remaining 2015 schedule?

for 400

a: a punting situation.
q: what is fourth down and ten or more inside the red zone for alabama throughout the remaining 2015 schedule?

for 800

a: any soccer player from another country currently on campus.
q: what is, who should attempt alabama's next field goal?

for 1000

a: buy him a car like the ones you buy for the big defensive linemen.
q: what is how to solve this problem?



also: way to man up tyler. auburn will be ok.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tyler Pugh said:


> Im here..its going to be a long year for me.
> 
> I sure was hoping for better in my last football season as a student here.


If you make it to The BR, there are plenty of places to go to. I'd stay away from Tiger Town. The Bulldog & the bars downtown will be good choices.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> let's play college football jeapordy!
> 
> 
> Alex, i will take tide football for 100.
> 
> a: 5.
> q: what is the vegas over:under on missed field goals by alabama this weekend?
> 
> for 200
> 
> a: go for two.
> q: what will nick saban do after all touchdowns throughout the remaining 2015 schedule?
> 
> for 400
> 
> a: a punting situation.
> q: what is fourth down and ten or more inside the red zone for alabama throughout the remaining 2015 schedule?
> 
> for 800
> 
> a: any soccer player from another country currently on campus.
> q: what is, who should attempt alabama's next field goal?
> 
> for 1000
> 
> a: buy him a car like the ones you buy for the big defensive linemen.
> q: what is how to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> also: way to man up tyler. auburn will be ok.


I didn't watch the game Saturday. How did your team look?


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn't watch the game Saturday. How did your team look?



quarterback play- less promising than in game 1
rush- fine
special teams- i just threw up in my mouth a little
run d- fine
pass d- ol' miss may get 600


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> quarterback play- less promising than in game 1
> ...
> pass d- ol' miss may get 600


C'mon! If only 'Bama had recruited Jim Kelly's nephew after he went rogue at Clemson instead of taking Coker after he took a backseat to Jameis Winnocentston, why Saban might've made a free safety or a Cover Zero corner out of him! Shades of, you know, Joe Pa with Uncle Jim and Linebacker U...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> quarterback play- less promising than in game 1
> rush- fine
> special teams- i just threw up in my mouth a little
> run d- fine
> pass d- ol' miss may get 600


I'm looking forward to see who comes out unscathed in that one. I'll be @ the game in DV this weekend. IF Jeremy Johnson plays like he has thus far, he could throw double digit picks Saturday.


----------



## duckdawg27

Sad thing is that Bama has two other place kickers. The one that filled in last year while Griffith was "hurt" has a better success rate and J.K Scott kicked all the way thru high school. 
Listen, I didn't play ball at Bama. Not because I didn't want to but "because I was not good enough" !!!! That kid should sit for the same reason. Whatcha wanna bet Bama looses one by a missed field goal before Saban sits him? 
I vote for the go for two and going for it on 4th in the red zone tactic. The odds are in our favor. When in field goal range but not red zone maybe we should just punt. Maybe Scott can punt it in the end zone from the 40. I'm hoping Bobby Williams gets a job offer he can't refuse from Auburn.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> let's play college football jeapordy!
> 
> 
> Alex, i will take tide football for 100.
> 
> a: 5.
> q: what is the vegas over:under on missed field goals by alabama this weekend?
> 
> for 200
> 
> a: go for two.
> q: what will nick saban do after all touchdowns throughout the remaining 2015 schedule?
> 
> for 400
> 
> a: a punting situation.
> q: what is fourth down and ten or more inside the red zone for alabama throughout the remaining 2015 schedule?
> 
> for 800
> 
> a: any soccer player from another country currently on campus.
> q: what is, who should attempt alabama's next field goal?
> 
> for 1000
> 
> a: buy him a car like the ones you buy for the big defensive linemen.
> q: what is how to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> also: way to man up tyler. auburn will be ok.



I didn't see their game this weekend and only bits and pieces of the Wisconsin game. That's unusual for a team like Bama to have such a glaring weakness anywhere. I hope it doesn't cost them a game. That punter could probably be an All American kicker if they asked him to.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> I hope it doesn't cost them a game. That punter could probably be an All American kicker if they asked him to./QUOTE]
> 
> there is no possible way it will not cost alabama. if it comes down to a kick, it wiill be unlikely.
> this kid was kicking 60 yarders in high school in georgia. he is a great story. it seems he has not yet recovered from the loss to auburn and the 3peat that was not to be?
> read what ken(duckdawg) said. he is a very reasonable and levelheaded guy(unlike me).
> though one of the country's best last year, punter hasnt been as good either.


----------



## HPL

I'm shooting sports for the local Univ (TAMUK) this year and Sat was the first home game. Been a long time since I shot football (were talking manual focus and pushing tri-X to 3200 or 6400 ISO (good old accufine). Man, I'm not 45 anymore. Quite fun to be watching from down on the field. I have much better equipment than the last time I was shooting football. Weather was nice and the home team beat the visitors pretty handily. I am not, however, used to being on my feet for about 5 hours chasing plays from one end of the field to the other. That kneeling down and getting back up over and over was hard on the quadriceps. can hardly wait till nest Sat!! ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Rudy Ford (Safety @ AU.) giving LF bulletin board material. When asked about stopping LF, he retorted this. "It shouldn't be that difficult of a challenge."


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you make it to The BR, there are plenty of places to go to. I'd stay away from Tiger Town. The Bulldog & the bars downtown will be good choices.


I had a ticket but ended up selling it. Just going to sulk in my recliner. Good luck and hopefully will be a fun game to watch.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Rudy Ford (Safety @ AU.) giving LF bulletin board material. When asked about stopping LF, he retorted this. "It shouldn't be that difficult of a challenge."



What's he supposed to say? "He's going to run all over our arse"?


----------



## Tim Mc

Tyler Pugh said:


> What's he supposed to say? "He's going to run all over our arse"?


Sometimes reporters bait these kids into making statements like this. 
You want the kid to be confident in his team but not come off as cocky. That's hard to do at 20 years old.
LF is a monster though and probably doesn't need any extra incentive.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tyler Pugh said:


> I had a ticket but ended up selling it. Just going to sulk in my recliner. Good luck and hopefully will be a fun game to watch.


Likewise. I think it's a tough spot for AU to play. Eventually y'all will get the offense figured out. 



Tyler Pugh said:


> What's he supposed to say? "He's going to run all over our arse"?


Considering how they've been gutted the last 2 games, I don't think there's much room to talk. AU has (Statistically.) the worst defense in CFB defending the read option.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Likewise. I think it's a tough spot for AU to play. Eventually y'all will get the offense figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how they've been gutted the last 2 games, I don't think there's much room to talk. AU has (Statistically.) the worst defense in CFB defending the read option.


LF has something to prove after his performance in JHS last year. Defense isn't any worse this year than last.


----------



## Maddog10

Pumped about UK/Florida on Saturday. They have beaten us 28 times in a row (still bitter about last year's controversial ending), but this is the closest UK has been in a long time in terms of comparing talent. The Cats may or may not win, but I think the Florida fans are a little nervous about this game which is rarely the case.

Also will be watching Louisville/Clemson tonight. Hope Clemson pounds the dirty birds into the ground.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tyler Pugh said:


> LF has something to prove after his performance in JHS last year. Defense isn't any worse this year than last.


Jeff Grimes was trying to figure out his OL @ that time. Pretty sure it was like 17-0 before Brandon even threw a pass. Thank 3rd & Chavis for not playing Kendell Beckwith to start the game @ The Mike LB. 

I was there the last time AU came to town. I watched J Hill run wild. There's no reason to believe that I will not watch LF do the same Saturday. I suspect LSU will be more balanced this week.


----------



## crackerd

Little Willy, Scuzzchump, world's most overrated DC - call him what you will, or worse, but he's historically done well against the Bayou Bengals. So this one will be worth watching if only to see if his anomalous good fortune continues, or if what little is left of Little Willy's defensive cred goes down in blue and orange embers...

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

Maddog10 said:


> Pumped about UK/Florida on Saturday. They have beaten us 28 times in a row (still bitter about last year's controversial ending), but this is the closest UK has been in a long time in terms of comparing talent. The Cats may or may not win, but I think the Florida fans are a little nervous about this game which is rarely the case.


I can assure you that we are more than a little nervous. Muschamp left us basically no offensive line (only 5 offensive linemen on scholarship last spring). Now that we are playing a team with a stronger d-line, I think our o-line gets exposed. Most of us expect KY to win this game and also anticipate a very long season for the Gators.

Buck


----------



## roseberry

buck,

at least you got a coach who is willing to give a show boat an a$$ chew. i liked it, i support it, i hope he does it again when the need comes up! apology not needed!


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> buck,
> 
> at least you got a coach who is willing to give a show boat an a$$ chew. i liked it, i support it, i hope he does it again when the need comes up! apology not needed!


I think the apology was mainly for his Mom. No one I know down here is upset in the least and feels like Taylor deserved the dressdown. Interestingly it wasn't a spontaneous meltdown. Coach Mac knew exactly what he was doing. Immediately after the play he had the runningback's coach talk to Taylor. After ECU has scored and kicked the extrapoint Coach Mac had the whole team circle around him and Taylor before he started the discussion. I doubt we see another throat slash from a UF player this year! LOL

Buck


----------



## Maddog10

Buck Mann said:


> I can assure you that we are more than a little nervous. Muschamp left us basically no offensive line (only 5 offensive linemen on scholarship last spring). Now that we are playing a team with a stronger d-line, I think our o-line gets exposed. Most of us expect KY to win this game and also anticipate a very long season for the Gators.
> 
> Buck


Well, while I think perhaps you may be a bit more pessimistic than necessary for this particular game, I do expect it to be a good one. UK is improved and when playing well has shown the ability to play some good football. Problem is we have yet to put together two good halves, and I think that's what it's going to take to beat Florida. We came out in the second half last week against SC after absolutely dominating the first half and all of sudden went to a very conservative play call which stalled out the offense and handed momentum over to the gamecocks. Fortunately UK's defense came through for us, but a slip like that isn't going to cut it this Saturday.

A healthy Vernon Hargreaves would be a big asset for you guys if he can play. Last I heard he was "probable" which I assume means he'll be playing, and if he's able to go at close to 100% he's the type of player that can completely take away our best receiver. We have better receivers than we've had in past years, but nothing Hargreaves can't handle, so if he gets put on Dorian Baker that will essentially take Baker out of the game IMO... If Towles plays well I think we win. If he doesn't, we don't. I know that's a lame analysis but to me it's about as simple as that. That and we need a good night from the O-Line.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I guess a win is a win. Lots of offense as Allen had five td. Over 500 yards in o but the d was exposed as being vulnerable to the run up the middle. Chavis has an issue he needs to work on.


----------



## Parker M.

Liking what I see from jarrod heard for Texas! Turning our offense around!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well, LF did okay.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, LF did okay.


Like a man amongst boys. Two conclusions I drew from this game : LSU might be a real bitch this year and Auburn really isn't good. Also, so far at least OSU is not the #1 team in the country. Maybe not top 5. Embarrassing.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow! SC has no defense, very weak, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Maddog10

Well... Had you told me UK's defense would only give up 7 points I would have said we won easily. Bad blocking, bad penalties, poor QB play, among other things were enough to blow a good opportunity to steal a win from a team that frankly is just better than we are.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

swoopes is sitting on side line saying well there goes my job to heard. heard played an amazing game till kicker choked on a PAT


----------



## dgowder

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Scott R.

Don't worry Univ of Texas fans, Olliver Luck will be AD and Nick Saban will be head coach before you know it. You'll climb out of that #4 spot in the state in no time.


----------



## JamesTannery

Wow, fought all the way back and lose on a extra point miss. Tough loss, but saw a lot of good things offensively.


----------



## Parker M.

Scott R. said:


> Don't worry Univ of Texas fans, Olliver Luck will be AD and Nick Saban will be head coach before you know it. You'll climb out of that #4 spot in the state in no time.


I like the way you think, although I don't see it happening  Just have a young team but tonight I finally saw some potential. Being from Oklahoma at this point I'm just hoping we put a whoopin on the Sooners! Tough few games coming up!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Maybe the Aggies aren't going to be the doormat in the SEC West. 
I was concerned about how well Nevada played against us. But in comparison to some other teams the Aggies did well. The OSU, Mizz, FSU, TCU, etc didn't do especially well. Not considering the ranked teams that lost. One ranked team couldn't seem to hang onto the ball. 
Couple very highly ranked teams into the third week don't seem to have an established qb.
Whats going on John?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Everyone should watch the Kliff Kingsbury post TT vs. UA presser. Funny! What a put down for inappropriately running your mouth.


----------



## EdA

Does anyone want to play LSU or Ole Miss?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ole Miss just played a cupcake opponent. Hahalol. Where is everyone: Roseberry, Cuttty, the OSU fan?


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Does anyone want to play LSU or Ole Miss?


I'm afraid the Trojans would let LF run for a thousand yards and 20 touchdowns. Their D-line was pushed all over the place.


----------



## Migillicutty

Really fun weekend of college football games. It was made extra special by the fact my dad finished his last treatment at MD Anderson on Friday and he was able to come up for the weekend. College football has always been one of our favorite pastimes and he started taking me to FSU games when I was 8. So getting to hang out and watch a bunch of games this weekend was extra special. 

The Ol Miss/Bama game was very entertaining. The momentum pendulum in that game was a roller coaster. Just when you thought Miss had put a nail in Bama they would grab all the Mo and storm back. Ol miss would let it get too close for comfort and answer the bell. The difference in that game was an absolute fluke of a play. A play that should have been a sack, then should have been in an interception, at worse (for Bama) should have been an incomplete. Bama needs some WRs. I thought that segment played more poorly than any other segment. Hard to know for sure but it looked like they ran the wrong routes on many occasions. They don't adjust well to the ball and can't catch a cold in traffic. I think a couple of the picks were direct results of poor wr play, but the QBs will be blamed. Both defenses looked absolutely nasty and stellar at times, and average at other times. #5 for Ol miss is just plain fun to watch. Lot of mistakes by Bama that you can't overcome. It was Ol miss's night. Thought Kelly did a really good job most of the night but he did get extremely lucky on a really boneheaded play. 

UF still sucks which is nice to see. UK really hurt themselves early with the dropped TD that was followed by an INT that lead to 7 for UF. The UK QB was wildly inaccurate all night. 

Stanford is a definite thorn in USCs side. That game was won up front. USC just got whipped up front. 

Poor BYU, leading all game and then lose it right at the end. Got a little taste of the bitter they have dished out the last couple weeks. UCLA was not impressive though and Rosan had a freshman game for sure. Really bad decisions on those INTs. 

Didnt see the TAMU game. 

TCU better watch out. They have yet to look like a top 5 team. I hear that horse drawn wagon from Norman coming and think the two upstarts in the Big12 better watch out. 

LSU looked good. Didn't see all of it but LF is obviously a beast. He had several runs that will go on the reel. The Muschamp curse seems to be in full effect. Johnson is just not very good and Aub is not very good.

OSU struggling that badly with NI was shocking. Just goes to show you having that top spot and getting focused every week is tough but NI had no business taking that game to the wire. No one has really stepped up as the clear front runner this year. It's a wide open race. Wouldn't be surprised if there are no undefeateds in the playoff. Odds are still in OSUs favor to be, because of their schedule.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

that lsu rb is a stud


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Daylon Mack will truck LF. Hahalol.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Happy with the outcome of all the games yesterday! The Dawgs and the Bayou Bengals have the 2 best rb's in the country. Poor ole GT and AU......

go DAWGS!


----------



## Delta Whitetail

LF is a man amongst boys. Very talented RB with a bright future. Hopefully he can stay healthy and not sustain a career ending injury. As far as LSU goes, still need to get the QB involved in the passing game. Kid has a cannon of a arm, but still do not know what he is going to do under major pressure of a good defense. Probably wont see it until second half of season against Bama Miss TAM . QB for Miss was pretty impressive. Should be one hell of a game when Miss and LSU meet up in Oxford. Could possibly be a matchup between 2 undefeated teams and a rivalry game to boot. It will be a major test for the LSU secondary if it does not get exposed prior.


----------



## JamesTannery

EdA said:


> Does anyone want to play LSU or Ole Miss?


As a Longhorn fan, there is no way I would want my team to have to face either one of those at this point in the season!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ole Miss just played a cupcake opponent. Hahalol. Where is everyone: *Roseberry*, Cuttty, the OSU fan?


He will be out of pocket for a few days, but will take his lickings when he gets back.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Cutty, glad you got to be with your dad. What'd you think about FSU? They didn't look so hot on Friday but still got the W. Dalvin is very good.

I wasn't expecting much from Auburn but I wanted better than that whipping they took. LF is the best in the country. I hope he stays healthy and we get to really see how good he can get over time.

Ole Miss/turds game was fun to watch. As cutty mentioned, the momentum swings was crazy. 

Maybe AU will make it to a bowl game?

War Damn.


----------



## Marvin S

As of this week: Ranked Teams 

SEC - 6
PAC-12 - 6
Little 10 (12) - 4 including top 2 spots
Big 12 (actually 9) -  4

ACC - 3

Other - 2


----------



## Parker M.

Trevor Toberny said:


> that lsu rb is a stud



Trevor, Don't know if its a fact but read somewhere that we had him dang near committed to Texas but his momma said its to far for her to drive and watch him so he changed his mind. Would have been Nice.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> Cutty, glad you got to be with your dad. What'd you think about FSU? They didn't look so hot on Friday but still got the W. Dalvin is very good.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much from Auburn but I wanted better than that whipping they took. LF is the best in the country. I hope he stays healthy and we get to really see how good he can get over time.
> 
> Ole Miss/turds game was fun to watch. As cutty mentioned, the momentum swings was crazy.
> 
> Maybe AU will make it to a bowl game?
> 
> War Damn.


Wasn't real pleased with the offense, but not far off from what I expected. BC always plays us tough and they are a well coached team. The offense was pitiful though. Good news is it was mostly a costly mistake here or there that is correctable that killed drives. The first drive was flawless and then we would miss a block, guy would run the wrong route, we'd get a penalty etc. the good news about Golson, he is being protective of the football. 0 turnovers through three games. Bad news is I think he is being too carefull. He needs to pull the trigger more. Hopefully he gets a better comfort with the O and can do that. Bye week comes at a good time, two weeks off and then Wake forest before UM comes to town. That's like another fall camp for Golson. UM is looking much improved and Kaaya is finding his rhythm. 

The bright spot was of course the D. Can't ask for a better effort. Shutting out any team on the road deserves a tip of the cap. They were flying to the football and our young Dline looks to be pretty stout. Really like what coach lawing is doing with our ends. We have a pass rush again which was non existent last year and I've been really impressed with the youngsters' ability to set the edge against the rush. 

It's a rebuilding year. You just can't put the amount of guys in the NFL, and have the early entries we have had without drop off. If they can win 10 games and the ACC, and make a major bowl it will have been a good year. Anything more than that is gravy. I didn't expect playoffs and still don't. It is wide open though so if the young line can gel you just never know. We have the talent it is just inexperienced and young and that showed up front on offense Friday night. 

I know everyone wants to say LF and Chubb are the best backs in the nation and I sure don't disagree that they are stellar, but I'd put Cook right in that group. He is special.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> [Roseberry] will be out of pocket for a few days, but will take his lickings when he gets back.


Why should he? He wasn't talking smack - in fact, pretty much had every 'Bama liability down pat after the first game: secondary playing in special Saban-designed straitjackets (replete with invisible neck braces to keep them from turning their heads around to find the ball coming to a receiver); uncertainty (squared, no cubed) at quarterback; special teams coached by Elmer Fudd on a lifetime "good buddy" contract with the head coach; and finally an All-America center (from Ohio [!]) who may have to go all the way back to Pop Warner for pyschic rehab after getting destroyed by Nkemdiche the Younger.

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

Crackerd you have Nailed it better than I ever could (especially the comment about Booby Williams). 'cept for maybe Kelly. I don't think anybody is gonna block that beast and the game plan should have addressed that instead of assuming he could be blocked like everybody else. 

borrowed from USA today
Here are Alabama's last nine games against top-15 teams since blowing the doors off Notre Dame in the 2012 BCS championship: Beat Texas A&M 49-42 (but gave up 42), beat LSU 38-17, lost to Auburn 34-28 on the epic "Kick Six," lost to Oklahoma 45-31 in the Sugar Bowl, lost to Ole Miss 23-17 early last season, held off Mississippi State 25-20 (clock ran out on MS), beat Auburn 55-44 (but gave up 44) , lost soundly to Ohio State while giving up 42 points in last year's playoff semifinal and lost Saturday to Ole Miss. Bama is 4 for 9 against top 15 ranked teams since 2012. 

Even in that season where Bama beat ND in the NC, there was the "at home" loss to TA&M and the clock mismanagement that almost cost the game against UGA in the SEC championship.

Bama has had some trouble with the big games.

I believe Saban's desire to control (read dampen) the emotions of the players in these big games leads to "flat performances". I point to the infamous film clip of Saban yelling at McCarron after he is celebrating a touchdown against LSU and Saban meets him as he comes off the field yelling at him to "settle the "F*** down". 
http://www.sportsgrid.com/ncaa-football/saban-settle-the-f-down/

Quote from today's presser
-- Saban said there was more than turnovers to fix. Fundamental issues still popping up. There may have been too much energy going into the game, too hyped up, maybe.

Indecisiveness is a disease and it is eating up Bama's offense. If they can't decide that Coker is hand's down better than the rest then Bateman or one of the others that will be around next years should be getting reps. Otherwise we do this all over again next year (3 years in a row)
Roll Tide


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I wonder what's going on at Baylor. More headlines of disciplinary issues in addition to the rapist. The OC was suspended. His last name is Briles too.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TT may beat TCU this Saturday. TCU defense has been decimated by injury. And now lose a DE to a criminal action. I predict the score to be 84 to 49. TT will run up the score as much as possible as TCU did to them last year.


----------



## Steve Thornton

dgowder said:


> Go DAWGS!!


Yep! Go dawgs!
we will find out in two Saturday's how good we are this year.


----------



## Brad Turner

Really excited for the UT vs. UF game Saturday. I just hope we can break this losing streak against them. IMO last years 10-9 loss was one of the worst defeats suffered in a long time. This should be a good game. I hope our offense comes out aggressive and plays that way for 4 complete quarters!


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> Really excited for the UT vs. UF game Saturday. I just hope we can break this losing streak against them. IMO last years 10-9 loss was one of the worst defeats suffered in a long time. This should be a good game. I hope our offense comes out aggressive and plays that way for 4 complete quarters!


Hope UT has recovered mentally from the OU game. They put a lot of emphasis on that game and it was a major let down. Couple that with UF being in their heads and it could prove difficult. UT has way too much talent to lose to UF this year. If they do chalk it up to rivalry/mental. I think UT breaks the streak (and I hope I am right).


----------



## Maddog10

I would be surprised if UT doesn't handle UF relatively easily, and that's coming from a UK fan that just lost to Florida... Again


----------



## Buck Mann

Maddog10 said:


> I would be surprised if UT doesn't handle UF relatively easily, and that's coming from a UK fan that just lost to Florida... Again


Unfortunately, I agree. Mac has his hands full cleaning up the mess Muschamp left. Our starting DB and Harris are out. Just can't stay away from the pot. At least we no longer have a quarterback controversy.

Buck


----------



## roseberry

i am back. went to chicago for a few days. sherry had her six and a half year cancer checkup and all is good with her, praise the lord! i asked jacob to post for me that i would be back to take my licking, he did.

wayne and crackered, i may not have been talking smack but only because i observed a few glaring weaknesses. the reason i deserve the "licking and kicking" is because even though i observed it, i hoped the loss could be avoided.......somehow. so guys pour it on!

football jeapordy

a: wallace wade, frank thomas, harold drew, ears whitworth, paul bryant, ray perkins, bill curry, gene stallings, mike dubose, dennis franchione, mike shula and others.
q: who are alabama coaches to never lose to ol' miss in consecutive seasons?

a: nick saban.
q: who is the other guy?;-)

a: face guarding, pass interferance and a loss to ol' miss.
q: what happens when db's don't play the ball in the air and only block passes with the backs of their headgear?


----------



## Buck Mann

John,
What's up with all of the Kiffin rumors today? 

Buck


----------



## crackerd

Buck Mann said:


> What's up with all of the Kiffin rumors today?


All a disinformation campaign by the REC (Red Elephant Club) to make way for Chip Kelly as new 'Bama OC when it all goes pffft! in Philly in a week or so. With Sonnyboy Shula Saban's second choice as OC, in a prodigal passion play, no doubt about it.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Buck Mann said:


> Unfortunately, I agree. Mac has his hands full cleaning up the mess Muschamp left.


Little Willy's got _*his*_ hands full with the new mess he's created in the 'Barnyard. Pity, pity @ $2M a year ain't it? Meanwhile, Go Mac Go! - still think y'all got a good 'un in the man from Montana.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, Glad you are back. Good news about Sherry. God is good.
I think everyone will feel better when you beat up on ULM. The real crisis will come the following week when you play Georgia. The outcome of that game will determine lots of things.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> i am back. went to chicago for a few days. sherry had her six and a half year cancer checkup and all is good with her, praise the lord! i asked jacob to post for me that i would be back to take my licking, he did.
> 
> wayne and crackered, i may not have been talking smack but only because i observed a few glaring weaknesses. the reason i deserve the "licking and kicking" is because even though i observed it, i hoped the loss could be avoided.......somehow. so guys pour it on!
> 
> football jeapordy
> 
> a: wallace wade, frank thomas, harold drew, ears whitworth, paul bryant, ray perkins, bill curry, gene stallings, mike dubose, dennis franchione, mike shula and others.
> q: who are alabama coaches to never lose to ol' miss in consecutive seasons?
> 
> a: nick saban.
> q: who is the other guy?;-)
> 
> a: face guarding, pass interferance and a loss to ol' miss.
> q: what happens when db's don't play the ball in the air and only block passes with the backs of their headgear?


Very happy for you and your wife on the good news!


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> i am back. went to chicago for a few days. sherry had her six and a half year cancer checkup and all is good with her, praise the lord! i asked jacob to post for me that i would be back to take my licking, he did.
> 
> wayne and crackered, i may not have been talking smack but only because i observed a few glaring weaknesses. the reason i deserve the "licking and kicking" is because even though i observed it, i hoped the loss could be avoided.......somehow. so guys pour it on!
> 
> football jeapordy
> 
> a: wallace wade, frank thomas, harold drew, ears whitworth, paul bryant, ray perkins, bill curry, gene stallings, mike dubose, dennis franchione, mike shula and others.
> q: who are alabama coaches to never lose to ol' miss in consecutive seasons?
> 
> a: nick saban.
> q: who is the other guy?;-)
> 
> a: face guarding, pass interferance and a loss to ol' miss.
> q: what happens when db's don't play the ball in the air and only block passes with the backs of their headgear?


Awesome news John. Really happy to hear that about your bride.


----------



## Maddog10

Kentucky vs. Mizzou... UK needs this one after dropping Florida last week. QB is catching a lot of heat from the fan base for his poor performance last week so hopefully he steps up and has a big game. Anything that resembles the effort UK's defense put together against Florida would give us a great chance to win... A win Saturday should just about lock up our chances to go bowling this season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sums it up. UF wins again.


----------



## Parker M.

Leonard Fournette is an amazing athlete to watch. plain and simple


----------



## Wayne Nutt

A good win for LSU. LF is a horse. Don't ride him into the ground. Or he may be worn out by the time he gets to us.


----------



## Buck Mann

It's great to be a Gator tonight. Not a pretty win, but I'll take it! It's been a while since the Swamp was loud and rocking like it was today.

Buck


----------



## BJGatley

TCU and Texas Tech was a wild game even at the end.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Deja vu all over again


----------



## Tim Mc

Parker M. said:


> Leonard Fournette is an amazing athlete to watch. plain and simple


Get a look at him on the sidelines. He's like a defensive end playing RB.


----------



## Migillicutty

Weekend full of chokes.


----------



## BJGatley

The Ducks are getting their butt kicked badly.


----------



## Maddog10

UK comes through with an outstanding performance from Towles. Was a great bounce back after a disappointing loss last week against Florida, who also came through with a nice win today. I'll be honest, I thought UT would handle them by a TD or more. Not that there is any good losses, but it makes last weeks loss to Florida look a little more respectable.


----------



## Migillicutty

Maddog10 said:


> UK comes through with an outstanding performance from Towles. Was a great bounce back after a disappointing loss last week against Florida, who also came through with a nice win today. I'll be honest, I thought UT would handle them by a TD or more. Not that there is any good losses, but it makes last weeks loss to Florida look a little more respectable.


I don't know about that. Botch Jones once again snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. Guy can recruit but man UT faithful have to be disappointed with the game day coaching.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies are trying to recover from the toll the beating the defense took against the Razorbacks. AL is in for a couple of tough games (GA and ARK). While AL may beat Ark, their rushing game is brutal and will take a toll on the defense. Like Sumlin said they have real grown men on the O line.

I don't look forward to playing LSU and taking on LF.


----------



## Brad Turner

Migillicutty said:


> I don't know about that. Botch Jones once again snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. Guy can recruit but man UT faithful have to be disappointed with the game day coaching.


Its absolutely embarrassing. The game was ugly from the first snap and the 2nd half play calling was more of the same. What is the point in having all that talent at wide out if you never throw the ball?!? 

Sincerely,
Disgusted Vol Fan


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Weekend full of chokes.


Botch, Bulemia and Buddy Hilly (Kingsbury), all down in flames. But gotta like the Mahomes Jr. kid at QB for TT - if only 'Bama had him instead of Croaker, 'Cutty. Changing the state song to "Star_*e*_s Fell on Alabama" for how he locks in on a receiver - I've known Bar Mitzvahs that didn't carry on that long...Got the makings of a long and suffering season for the Sabanistas - as some of our more pragmatic backers here have allowed.

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

Bama still the highest ranked 1 loss team at this point but still dropped a spot after a 34-0 win. That should tell you how bad it looked. Run D is awesome and has come together very well so it should be a great match up for UGA this weekend. Tide comes in as an underdog for the first time in 72 games. May come down to which QB makes the fewest mistakes. Safe money is on UGA....Roll Tide.


----------



## crackerd

duckdawg27 said:


> Tide comes in as an underdog for the first time in 72 games. May come down to which QB makes the fewest mistakes.


Or may come down to who is the next opposing QB to have a career game against 'Bama, with the subheading "Next opposing QB to have a career game against 'Bama after having spurned Saban _*twice*_" - first in originally signing with another school, then by transferring to yet another school other than 'Bama, c.f. Chad Kelly, Ole Miss (Clemson), and if fate's unkind to the Tide, maybe Greyson Lambert, UGa (U_*Va*_), too.

But luckily for the Tide, there's the Rev. Richt at the "controls" in Athens - how else do you explain a team playing at home and 8-10 places ahead of its opponent in the rankings, yet coming off as a 1-count'em-1-point favorite?

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

Yeah don't forget about "Tha Cam" either. I have a huge feeling its all about control and why (5) 4 star (or better) QB recruits can't produce one starter. I'm pretty sure if Cam Newton, or Jameis Winston, or Chad Kelly or Greyson Lambert had come to Bama their story would have turned out much lower key. Bama does not produce or foster stad out QBs. If McCarron ever sees any significant playing time it will be a miracle. Anybody since Stabler?

Yeah I noticed they weren't giving UGA as much love as they probably deserve. Georgia has looked very good so far and Bama has varied from "not too good" to "Stinking up the place" on Offense. Home field advantage to UGA and Bama don't make the spread again. They are something like 0 for 5 against the spread in their last 5. Sometimes its good to be wrong and I hope this is one of them.


----------



## BJGatley

The Ducks are out of the top 25... 
Wow....


----------



## Migillicutty

Riddle me this.

Why are all these ACC wash outs starting at QB in the "mighty" SEC? 

How is it when an SEC loses to a SEC opponent they only drop 3 spots, but if they beat a SEC opponent they can jump 14? 

In in other news Utah just scored again and we have another year of 1,322 uniforms and zero championships. Poor little ducklings, all show.


----------



## BJGatley

Migillicutty said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> Why are all these ACC wash outs starting at QB in the "mighty" SEC?
> 
> How is it when an SEC loses to a SEC opponent they only drop 3 spots, but if they beat a SEC opponent they can jump 14?
> 
> In in other news Utah just scored again and we have another year of 1,322 uniforms and zero championships. Poor little ducklings, all show.


Good point........


----------



## Maddog10

Migillicutty said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> Why are all these ACC wash outs starting at QB in the "mighty" SEC?
> 
> How is it when an SEC loses to a SEC opponent they only drop 3 spots, but if they beat a SEC opponent they can jump 14?
> 
> In in other news Utah just scored again and we have another year of 1,322 uniforms and zero championships. Poor little ducklings, all show.


Years of being the dominant conference has created that perception of the SEC, and teams are rewarded for playing in it. The last couple years the conference hasn't looked as dominant, but the perception is still there because of how long they were on top. I think it will take a couple more years of the conference being down before that perception begins to change. The ACC certainly isn't in line to take over as the top conference though. They aren't in the top 3.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> Why are all these ACC wash outs starting at QB in the "mighty" SEC?


'Cutty, if only 'Bama had gotten that "ACC" weasel-out, er, washout, Everett Golson - know what I mean? 



Migillicutty said:


> How is it when an SEC loses to a SEC opponent they only drop 3 spots, but if they beat a SEC opponent they can jump 14?


That's selective math, ain't it? - the Tide was in deserved free-fall from No. 2 all the way to lucky 13 after losing to the Black Rebel Bear Colonels.

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

duckdawg27 said:


> Bama still the highest ranked 1 loss team at this point but still dropped a spot after a 34-0 win. That should tell you how bad it looked. Run D is awesome and has come together very well so it should be a great match up for UGA this weekend. Tide comes in as an underdog for the first time in 72 games. May come down to which QB makes the fewest mistakes. Safe money is on UGA....Roll Tide.


Then it should go well for Alabammy. There is a reason Lambert is at GA and it isn't (entirely) because Mike London is a terrible judge of talent or Lambert wanted a tacky SEC majorette girlfriend. Bad decisions are his specialty. That can be masked when Chubb is running wild, but if he can be stopped, Lambert could make the DBs look like Heisman candidates.


----------



## duckdawg27

Hmmm interesting take on Lambert...the only game I've watched him play he was 24/25 and looked like he could do no wrong. In my mind I actually predict GA to come out throwing (Bama front 7 has been formidable) and attack the glaring weakness of Bama's young CBs. If they can burn the DBs early it could go along way toward un-stuffing the box and unleashing Chubb. Bama will come out running and go 3 and out for their first two to three possessions (only SEC team worse than Bama on 3rd down is Auburn) . If Ga does the same I will be surprised.


----------



## crackerd

DoubleHaul said:


> ...Lambert could make the DBs look like Heisman candidates.


Not likely with 'Bama's secondary - and besides, as Heisman candidates they'd have to strike the reverse Heisman pose: Instead of the stiff-arm, they instead would stick their own hands through their own facemasks in a pose that shows how they're apparently taught to defend against the forward pass. Like, in never turning around to play the ball, instead always playing the receiver - who's either going to catch the football or draw an illegal contact penalty in the act of trying to catch it.

MG


----------



## mizzippi jb

Maddog10 said:


> Years of being the dominant conference has created that perception of the SEC, and teams are rewarded for playing in it. The last couple years the conference hasn't looked as dominant, but the perception is still there because of how long they were on top. I think it will take a couple more years of the conference being down before that perception begins to change. The ACC certainly isn't in line to take over as the top conference though. They aren't in the top 3.


Oh wow.....somebody making sense!


----------



## roseberry

cutty, "botch jones", i like it very much.

mg and ken, everything i was thinkin......you guys already posted.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

There's a reason the bookies have the Ga vs. Al game even.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Myles Garrett is no. 5 on the Heisman list. When is the last time a defensive player was even invited to NY?


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Myles Garrett is no. 5 on the Heisman list. When is the last time a defensive player was even invited to NY?


Te'o and the Honor Badger a few years back, not that it matters, no strictly defensive player will ever win it.


----------



## duckdawg27

Clowney was a finalist too............ but 1997 was the last time (only time) a primarily D player won it. (Woodson)


----------



## roseberry

hey listen...........can you hear it? shhhhhhh........there it goes again.

i know up here in northeastern alabama we usually hear it first because of proximity. it usually doesn't start until thursday or friday though.

a unique sound. scary and screechy, twisty and tense. once you hear it you never forget.

yes, that's it, it's unmistakable...........the sound of "bulldog sphinkies" tightening up in unison all over the state!

i know, earlier i predicted the tide would lose saturday. but na, it'll never happen............mark richt is a nice guy though!

RTR! where are the bulldogs? come out, come out!


----------



## JDogger

Just a curious observation...

The thread on college football now goes 38 pages on the main forum. 

The thread on RTF PP on NFL now goes only 12 pages....

I have to confess that football interests me little. I am confused as to why either thread exists on first, a dog training site, and second, why it exists on a sub-forum concerned with the politics of dog trainers....??
Surely sites exist that welcome football talk... Am I wrong?

JD


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What does "J" stand for?


----------



## JDogger

Wayne Nutt said:


> What does "J" stand for?


Do you really want to know?? I'd be glad to explain...JD

I'll do it here if you want. Or, I'll share by PM. Matters little to me at this point in my life.

But since you ask.... the "J" is for John Wade. My friend from years ago. 

JD


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> hey listen...........can you hear it? shhhhhhh........there it goes again.
> 
> i know up here in northeastern alabama we usually hear it first because of proximity. it usually doesn't start until thursday or friday though.
> 
> a unique sound. scary and screechy, twisty and tense. once you hear it you never forget.
> 
> yes, that's it, it's unmistakable...........the sound of "bulldog sphinkies" tightening up in unison all over the state!
> 
> i know, earlier i predicted the tide would lose saturday. but na, it'll never happen............mark richt is a nice guy though!
> 
> RTR! where are the bulldogs? come out, come out!


I can't see St. Nick losing this one. As much as I think Georgia is the better team & should win, I just can't bring myself to predicting a Georgia win. Just that feeling I can't get past.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I predict AL wins. Hard to believe that AL would have two loses this early in the year. But I do predict they will come limping into College Station in two weeks.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I'm a dawg....but I'm a realist, always have been. And yes.....you couldn't drive a 16 penny nail up my **** thinking about this game. I like Richt and what he does for the Boys in red and Black. I think he's a good coach and an even better father figure. BUT.....Spurrier has owned him for the most part, no matter who has had the better team (this year not withstanding) . Saban, from how it seems, doesn't give a flying f### about his slaves once they are deemed ineligible. But he's a heck of a coach, and usually has found a way to out coach most on the opposite sideline. So we'll see what happens, and My house will be hoping UGA's way. But I bet the tide nation would have a damn hard time with that nail without a hefty dose of bearing grease as well!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LF's victims have rights!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wayne Nutt

That's funny Jacob.


----------



## bjoiner

I am Georgia Bulldog born and bred. You can quote me on this, "WE WILL WIN". Can't help it. Every week of every year, I say the same thing. I couldn't stand watching a game thinking we would do anything but win. 

Unfortunately, our trial is this weekend. I'll have to listen on the radio.


----------



## Migillicutty

JDogger said:


> Just a curious observation...
> 
> The thread on college football now goes 38 pages on the main forum.
> 
> The thread on RTF PP on NFL now goes only 12 pages....
> 
> I have to confess that football interests me little. I am confused as to why either thread exists on first, a dog training site, and second, why it exists on a sub-forum concerned with the politics of dog trainers....??
> Surely sites exist that welcome football talk... Am I wrong?
> 
> JD


It's not that hard to figure out. People with similar interests, that become familiar with one another through that interest via a message board, or at events for that interest like to discuss other similar interests. Familiarity with those one is discussing it with, even if that familiarity is simply a common interest, makes it more fun. Couple that with people who post on message boards tend to be verbose and opinionated, and it would be hard to believe something as universal as football wouldn't be discussed. 

Then there is the fact football is an institution in the south. 

Ps. Change your settings and both threads will be far fewer pages.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bubba, You may be better off not watching. At the end of the Aggie game last Sat. I was an emotional wreck. Hahalol.


----------



## JDogger

Why even try??? JD


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Are you talking about Texas or Tennessee?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> That's funny Jacob.


Yes sir it is. 



Migillicutty said:


> It's not that hard to figure out. People with similar interests, that become familiar with one another through that interest via a message board, or at events for that interest like to discuss other similar interests. Familiarity with those one is discussing it with, even if that familiarity is simply a common interest, makes it more fun. Couple that with people who post on message boards tend to be verbose and opinionated and it would be hard to believe something as universal as football wouldn't be discussed.
> 
> Then there is the fact football is an institution in the south.
> 
> Ps. Change your settings and both threads will be far fewer pages.


You went way more in depth than I would have. "It's football. Bless your heart." would have been my retort.


----------



## Franco

Hershel Walker on Leonard Fournette.

http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2015/09/leonard_fournette_herschel_wal.html#incart_big-photo


----------



## Brad Turner

Wayne Nutt said:


> Are you talking about Texas or Tennessee?


Well we have Arkansas Sat. so it will be the "who can screw it up the least bowl." Go Vols! Make the fewest mistakes!


----------



## duckdawg27

> =mizzippi jb;1352500 Saban....usually has found a way to out coach most on the opposite sideline.


Tide (Saban) is just not clicking lately. Of course they have been having one or two loss seasons which would be really good for most teams, the record since the ND game in the Championship is tilting toward the negative side. Makes it the difference between really good and great.
2 for 4 against top 10 teams and 4 for 9 against top 15 teams.



> =mizzippi jb;But I bet the tide nation would have a damn hard time with that nail without a hefty dose of bearing grease as well!


Yep well its been a while since Big AL was an underdog but I have a feeling we are about to get used to the roll. Honestly just one Bammer opinion but I watched UGA play USC and I've watched Bama play 4 games and I can't see where they think the two teams are evenly matched. UGA by more than the spread I'm thinking. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You went way more in depth than I would have. "It's football. Bless your heart." would have been my retort.


ha, yeah that would have sufficed.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> Hershel Walker on Leonard Fournette.


How 'bout Frank on Cajun tailgating? - that's the _*spread*_ we really want to know about. The andouille and boudin - and that only gets us from A to B on the menu.

MG


----------



## leemac

Franco said:


> Hershel Walker on Leonard Fournette.
> 
> http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2015/09/leonard_fournette_herschel_wal.html#incart_big-photo


All of the talking heads keep telling us about Fournette's Heisman moments. The only way for Nick Chubb to get back in the conversation is to have a Heisman moment of his own and the Dawgs have a big night.

For once since David Pollack was playing for UGA, I think the Dawgs (both players and coaches) are hungry, really hungry for not just a good season but for much, much more. Believe it or not I don't think we've seen Nick Chubb's best in 2015. He and our o-line have been saving it for this Saturday night. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Looks like the qb's and wr's aren't gonna play a big role in Athens with the weather forecast. The big boys up front and Chubb, Michel, and Marshall will have to bring their A game.


----------



## roseberry

hats off to mizz, bubba and lee! i was just "fishing" you guys off the sidelines. you guys have earned the right to talk smack afterwards by putting the smack up beforehand!

i just hope it is a good game. rtr


btw jd there are other sites that discuss dog training too!;-)


----------



## JDogger

roseberry said:


> hats off to mizz, bubba and lee! i was just "fishing" you guys off the sidelines. you guys have earned the right to talk smack afterwards by putting the smack up beforehand!
> 
> i just hope it is a good game. rtr
> 
> 
> btw jd there are other sites that discuss dog training too!;-)


Yes. I read those as well...Bless your heart.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Any stress building in the Sat contest supporters? I'm pretty nervous.
I can just imagine how John is feeling.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Yep. I'm getting a little anxious.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

JD, I'm not sure why you posted here.
You got a straight forward answer from Migilicutty.
Note the thread includes GDG in the title. 
This thread has gone on every fall that I can remember.
If you think this thread is inappropriate, report your feeling to Chris or one of the other moderators.
If you don't like football, don't read this thread.
Good luck with your dogs.


----------



## Tim Mc

Can't get used to seeing Texas as a bad football team. I hope Strong can turn things around, it's much more fun to root against them when they are good. Kind of like Michigan.


----------



## Migillicutty

UT has really underachieved with the resources they have and the talent available in their backyard. It is amazing they are this bad. I know Strong was dealt a tough hand when he took over, but I have to imagine the boosters are getting restless. I thought he was a good hire, but there was definitely division amongst the big boosters when he was hired so the leash may be even shorter than usual. It is just hard to believe that regardless of the situation left by Brown, UT would be this bad. 

Sparty got got a bit of a scare today. Just goes to show it is tough to win week in and week out.


----------



## Breck

Whoa! It's a rainy day in Georgia at halftime.


----------



## Tim Mc

Ohio State looks horrible too. They have no rhythm on offense at all.


----------



## Migillicutty

Georgia is georgiaing.

Happy for Jake Coker. He is a good kid and I felt like he just needed a shot to get some time and get comfortable and he could be very good.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Ohio State looks horrible too. They have no rhythm on offense at all.


They are kind of having a year like FSU did last year after their title year. Sleepwalking through too many games and letting lesser teams challenge them.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Silver lining....Chubb got his 100 yards and I ain't gonna miss any more hunting for UGA games haha! Great game tide, once again we were outplayed and out coached


----------



## roseberry

well i didn't pick it so i aint gonna talk it. hell, last time i picked bama, manti teao still had a girlfriend!

i did hate that the hamstring was hurt on dalvin, any inside scoop cutty?


----------



## Migillicutty

Official word is day to day. That's a ruse, he's out for a while.


----------



## leemac

roseberry said:


> well i didn't pick it so i aint gonna talk it. hell, last time i picked bama, manti teao still had a girlfriend!
> 
> i did hate that the hamstring was hurt on dalvin, any inside scoop cutty?


John, your boys came to Athens and kicked our asses today. Congrats. I just hope my Dawgs take this as a teaching moment and come out not only hungry but insatiable. Nothing is off the table, if we believe.

That said, Go Dawgs!


----------



## BlaineT

Go Gators...


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I picked AL to win but I expected GA to give them some grief. If Ark doesn't wear AL down some, then I don't look forward to AL coming to College Station.


----------



## crackerd

leemac said:


> ... hope my Dawgs take this as a teaching moment...


The teaching moment is for the Rev. Richt to stop wearing black, unless he 's got a Roman collar to go with. The Episcopalians call that a "dawg collar," by the way.

The other teaching moment was an "advance seminar" from DoubleHaul on Greyson Lambert's scattergunning MO...he (DH) was well ahead of that curve.

MG


----------



## crackerd

And memo to Gator buddy Buck:
How's Mac working out for you reenergizing the fan base down there? 

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

crackerd said:


> And memo to Gator buddy Buck:
> How's Mac working out for you reenergizing the fan base down there?
> 
> MG


I think we'll keep him. How refreshing not to sit on 19 points with 4 minutes left in the half! All of my Bama friends told me that Mac going to be special, it certainly looks like they were right.

Buck


----------



## roseberry

Buck Mann said:


> I think we'll keep him. How refreshing not to sit on 19 points with 4 minutes left in the half! All of my Bama friends told me that Mac going to be special, it certainly looks like they were right.
> 
> Buck


buck it is a big ol' win! all i can say is WOW GATORS!

the problem is, after this weekend franco will come on and tell you how much mccilwain's(sp) wife hates little gainsville but is going to love cosmopolitan austin!;-)


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Unless LSU finds a secondary and improves at QB they are probably going to lose 3 maybe 4 games this year. Fournette is a workhorse and is the best back in the nation, but without a passing game to get 9 out of the box, I don't think that he will be as productive against Fl, Al, AM etc. The secondary looked atrocious. Got burned play after play. Time will tell. TCU and Baylor are looking really good right now. I do not know if anybody in the nation can stop those offenses. The only question is is their defenses are as weak as their offense is good. Going to be a fun second half of the season for sure.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> buck it is a big ol' win! all i can say is WOW GATORS!
> 
> the problem is, after this weekend franco will come on and tell you how much mccilwain's(sp) wife hates little gainsville but is going to love cosmopolitan austin!;-)



shut your ***** mouth....LOL...the lynch mob is forming in the parking lot,it will crank up a bit after next weekend in the Cotton Bowl....and the next call will be to Lane Kiffen in Tuscaloosa, and his wife will absolutely love Austin and life at Barton Creek CC or the new UT Golf Club


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Delta Whitetail said:


> Unless LSU finds a secondary and improves at QB they are probably going to lose 3 maybe 4 games this year. Fournette is a workhorse and is the best back in the nation, but without a passing game to get 9 out of the box, I don't think that he will be as productive against Fl, Al, AM etc. The secondary looked atrocious. Got burned play after play. Time will tell.


Kick rocks!!!!

They didn't take the game serious. I don't fault them for that. It was ugly as sin, no doubt, but I don't put stock into 1 game that nobody wants to play in. You're only going to get their best effort, 3-5 games a year. Tops. Big deal if they stunk it up. The gumps did last weekend. What did they do yesterday?? The Over rated State University hasn't played since the 1st game of the year. Guess what?? You're nuts if you don't think they'll turn it up when someone worthy to play them is on the same field. 

LF ran over UF & TAMU last year. With no semblance of a passing game & a far less LF. WRs are dropping passes right now. That'll get better. The flags won't be there as soon as UF comes to town either.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, don't go taking the gumps' name in vain - you should know by now St. Nick, good Catholic that he is, has carte blanche calling on divine intervention:









MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LSU, AL and TAMU are ranked 7, 8 and 9, respectively. Isn't that something.


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Jacob, I am an LSU fan, but they have not looked good all season. YES LF is the MAN!!!!! Syracuse walk on number 5 QB lit them up the second half last week. EMU 3rd QB lit them up 2nd half this week. I agree, LSU has some great receivers but unless LF is going to pass the ball, run the ball and play DB LSU will end up being a disappointment just like last year


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, don't go taking the gumps' name in vain - you should know by now St. Nick, good Catholic that he is, has carte blanche calling on divine intervention:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


That's a good one. Well played.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Delta Whitetail said:


> Jacob, I am an LSU fan, but they have not looked good all season. YES LF is the MAN!!!!! Syracuse walk on number 5 QB lit them up the second half last week. EMU 3rd QB lit them up 2nd half this week. I agree, LSU has some great receivers but unless LF is going to pass the ball, run the ball and play DB LSU will end up being a disappointment just like last year


They looked good in the games that mattered. There's nothing to debate.

Define "Lit up". 154 yards passing isn't "Lit up". Far from it. 161 yards passing isn't "Lit up" either. Considering most of the passes are dinks/dunks and the high number of 2s & 3s who were on the field very early, I can live with that. 

I guess you didn't see the drops Saturday? I saw enough by halftime & left. The defense is fine. 

11:00 KOs can kick rocks!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> LSU, AL and TAMU are ranked 7, 8 and 9, respectively. Isn't that something.


Oh it's something alright.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Surely you have a better Top 10??


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, 'Cutty - can't you channel the spirit of Jake Gaither and get FAMU ranked up there a little higher? Wait a minute, I meant FSU...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Surely you have a better Top 10??


I can tell you it wouldn't have Bama in it. They lost to a team that just got shilacked by a bad UF team. 

Here is what happens in the SEC. Ol Miss beats bama and jumps 14 spots. UF beats Ol miss and jumps 14 spots. Bama loses to ol miss and only drops 8 spots, wins the next week and jumps back 5 spots. Ol miss is better off after a UF loss than they were two weeks ago. It's a joke, and a product of these absurd preseason rankings. 

I'm not complaining because I think FSU should be higher. I don't, we aren't playing like a top ten team. 

I just am so sick and tired of the SEC being the only conference that gets forgiveness for "beating each other", and get way too much credit for wins and hardly any repercussions for losses. 

Does anyone really think UF is a top 12 team? A team that needed a miracle to beat a very bad ut, or that could have easily lost to Kentuck and ECU? Because they beat an emotionally drained Ol miss team, who was feeling a little inflated after a win over Bama they are suddenly a top 12 team? Does anyone really think that Bama/UGA game would have had the same outcome if played a week earlier? Tip your cap to Bama, their backs were against the wall and they played like it, but maybe UGA isn't quite as good as we thought they were. All these teams aren't top ten teams. They just aren't, and it is simply a product of these idiotic preseason rankings.


----------



## schaeffer

cutty, your spot on. The problem is that this over-rating by pollsters is not a harmless "crime". By elevating the SEC it promotes a view in high school athletes that if they come to the SEC, they are coming to the best, the penultimate. This bias deprives other colleges of of a fair shake, and more significantly puts these kids in schools that are not the best for them.


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Cutty, You cry and moan about the SEC, It is the toughest conference in the land from top to bottom and if your Winstonoles were in the SEC you would be hating on everyone for talking smack about the SEC. Are there better teams out there than the SEC top teams? I am sure there is. Baylor, TCU and others maybe. Can they take the week in and week out pounding that the SEC inflicts on each other? Highly Doubtful! Yes I agree, there are some SEC teams that may be overrated right now, but in the end you will have 2 top 10 SEC teams in the conference championship and for sure 1 in the playoffs while at least 5 others will be in the top 20. How about the ACC


----------



## roseberry

bon and schaeffer,
what about chip kelley to the long horns?

schaeffer,
did the preseason pollsters rob the other schools in your region of percieved credibility by ranking oregon 7 and usc 8 this pre-season? as i recall, there were only two sec teams ranked in the ap top ten above these pac 12 bruisers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty is just jealous because TAMU got "a" first place vote and FSU got zero.


----------



## schaeffer

Rose, I'll confess that I was somewhat surprised by how few SEC teams were in the top ten, but, I can't remember, there were seven or nine in the top 25. And sure enough, that dearth of SEC teams was rapidly remedied.

What would be interesting would be if the top SEC team had two loses and there were a bunch of teams with fewer losses from other conferences.


----------



## RookieTrainer

schaeffer said:


> cutty, your spot on. The problem is that this over-rating by pollsters is not a harmless "crime". By elevating the SEC it promotes a view in high school athletes that if they come to the SEC, they are coming to the best, the penultimate. This bias deprives other colleges of of a fair shake, and more significantly puts these kids in schools that are not the best for them.


Nobody said recruiting was fair. What about being able to recruit to Miami or LA? What about all the Nike money permanently on display in Eugene?


----------



## Migillicutty

Delta Whitetail said:


> Cutty, You cry and moan about the SEC, It is the toughest conference in the land from top to bottom and if your Winstonoles were in the SEC you would be hating on everyone for talking smack about the SEC. Are there better teams out there than the SEC top teams? I am sure there is. Baylor, TCU and others maybe. Can they take the week in and week out pounding that the SEC inflicts on each other? Highly Doubtful! Yes I agree, there are some SEC teams that may be overrated right now, but in the end you will have 2 top 10 SEC teams in the conference championship and for sure 1 in the playoffs while at least 5 others will be in the top 20. How about the ACC


The week in week out argument is old and tiresome. Occasionally a team in the SEC draws a tough other division slate and has a pretty tough sched. The rest play a schedule similar to most teams. If it weren't for the overinflated rankings it wouldn't be so "tough" week in and week out. All those "great" SEC teams from last year didn't seem so tough when they were getting their brains beat in, in the bowls. 

As for FSU I said I didn't think they were playing top 10 ball. I do know when we play the SEC we win.


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Dang Cutty, your right the poor old SEC went 7-5 in the bowl games last year and it was a down year, but wait, the mighty ACC went 4-7. Sure am glad we don't play in the tough old ACC. I guess those are underinflated rankings when it comes to the ACC eh Cutty. Over inflated- under inflated - it will all wash out at the end. Don't expect an ACC team to be there Cutty. It will be Big 10, Big 12, SEC and ??????


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> ...The problem is that this over-rating by pollsters is not a harmless "crime". By elevating the SEC it promotes a view in high school athletes that if they come to the SEC, they are coming to the best, the penultimate. This bias deprives other colleges of of a fair shake, and more significantly puts these kids in schools that are not the best for them.


C'mon, SEC-ffer! My Intel is you're first in line and a 5-star recruit to be endowed as Phil Knight Perfesser of Pity Partying at *Zer-O-gon*. Congratulations! Or, in the better spirit of empathy, pardon my bias - and unfairness (WaaaWaaa) - in singling out *Zer-O-gon*!

MG


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> By elevating the SEC it promotes a view in high school athletes that if they come to the SEC, they are coming to the best, the penultimate.


Oh, and don't mean to go schoolmarmish (albeit _*favorite *_schoolmarm) on Glenda's behalf, SEC-ffer, but you've blatantly misused "penultimate" in your screed above. Penultimate means "next to last" - in which case, amongst the Power 5 Conferences, that would be either the ACC or the PAC-however-many that *Zer-O-gon* belongs to...(Now, Glenda just might rap my knuckles for that one - if I can stop dragging them long enough for her to get a steel-edged ruler on.)

MG


----------



## roseberry

mg,

thank you very much for the lesson. i can only wonder how my self esteem may have benefitted had i known earlier in life that i was always the "penultimate" pick in playground team selection.

what might have been?????;-)

sincerley,

LSEWB


----------



## John Robinson

I can't even begin to figure out where the topsy turvy Pac 12 fits. Like someone said, it will all work out by the end of the season.


----------



## schaeffer

Crackered, Huh? Sorry, but I didn't get exactly what you were trying to say. As to having your knuckles rapped-wouldn't be for questioning definitions, but for limiting your interpretation to the first entry after you googled the word


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Can you believe that Texas is only the underdog against Oklahoma by 14 points? The sports talking heads have Charlie Strong being fired soon. Hope they give him at least three years or they will have trouble attracting a good replacement.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sport Center is at NDSU vs. Northern Iowa?

Good luck to AL but I hope you get worn out.
I don't think LSU will need any luck.
I don't think luck will help Texas.


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sport Center is at NDSU vs. Northern Iowa?
> 
> Good luck to AL but I hope you get worn out.
> I don't think LSU will need any luck.
> I don't think luck will help Texas.


Wayne, where should they be Texas, where there's been 1 ring in the last 45 years?


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne: don't know what you are watching but College Game Day is in Salt Lake City for the CAL vs UTAH game


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, Tune in to ESPN tv. I think Sport Center and Game Day are two different programs.


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> Wayne: don't know what you are watching but College Game Day is in Salt Lake City for the CAL vs UTAH game


SportsCenter.


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns came to play today, 17 point under dogs my ***


----------



## Wayne Nutt

OK is getting their butts kicked by TEX.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Thank goodness you added "favorite" to schoolmarmish, Crackerd. Of course, I stay out of following the SEC unless specific criminal activities are brought to my attention. Usually, I am batting heads with Robinson re our picks in the Pac 12. Cal does seem on a roll, so am busy singing "The Dirty Golden Bears" on a regular basis. Henninger, who is a strong Oregon Fan, even took offense when I wanted to give him a Stanford sweatshirt with a bunch of roses on it as did Zellner. 

Remember, Crackerd, I even bought your book! Glenda


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I can't even begin to figure out where the topsy turvy Pac 12 fits. Like someone said, it will all work out by the end of the season.


How long before SS is gone? 

After watching the Huskies dismantle the Trojans I'm thinking UW FB is 
heading back to the days of Jim Owens .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Not a Tex fan but I feel good for Charlie.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Marvin ---the L.A. papers are hitting SS hard with lots of commentaries from reporters as well as dismayed letters to the editors. Of course, I am not a Trojan fan. 

I remember the Jim Owens days as I grew up just north of Seattle. Had lots of cousins and friends at UW who used to taunt me a lot about their football team -- it was the PAC 10 at that time. UW used to get a lot of big, strong farm boys with a lot of talent. Stanford was still the "Indians." Glenda


----------



## JamesTannery

How 'bout them horns!!!!!!!


----------



## Parker M.

JamesTannery said:


> How 'bout them horns!!!!!!!


HOOK EM! Being a Longhorn fan is tough here in Oklahoma! This is a huge victory for us! Maybe we do have the talent after all, 22 freshman that have played this year will
be that much better next season. Strong got some respect back from the boosters. Bet all the UT fans that were selling there tickets to sooner fans were wantin em back!


----------



## BJGatley

Tennessee and Georgia was a good game all the way down to seconds at hand.
Someone on Georgia really feels bad for not catching that touchdown pass.
I hope Chubbs’s injury is not major.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Good win for AL. It didn't look like the Ark offense did much to wear down the AL defense. The Ark qb sure goes to pieces in the fourth quarter.
Ridely sure is a good wr.
But it did look like Ark contained Henry. Aggies are going to need lots of luck next Saturday.


----------



## swliszka

Like mngundog suggested..look north to North Dakota State University (NDSU)..they won again yesterday...you guys have to get over this Mason-Dixon line...just saying..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You can call him Sir Leonard or Saint Fournette.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You can call him Sir Leonard or Saint Fournette.


Lol Jacob I can see your head swelling all the way from Texas. That cat can play though.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You can call him Sir Leonard or Saint Fournette.


hope he runs for 400 next week. 

I kind of like our guy as well. Best two backs in the country.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Glenda Brown said:


> Of course, I stay out of following the SEC unless specific criminal activities are brought to my attention.


Like, say, worse than missing practice with a hangover and allegedly being "not sober" on the sidelines during a game? Wait . . . .


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hey -- having to work with USC might drive anyone to drink! --- and, Marvin, you nailed it re SS's departure. 

Glenda


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> Hey -- having to work with USC might drive anyone to drink! --- and, Marvin, you nailed it re SS's departure.


YBB, my intel out of Acton, Mass. has you dubbing this USC DTs debacle "DesiccateGate." True or falsified evidence?

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

Migillicutty said:


> hope he runs for 400 next week.
> 
> I kind of like our guy as well. Best two backs in the country.


Yup....Cook is the real deal. Looked great against Miami. Highlight real material this past weekend.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Well, Crackerd, you hit it on the head. But this "gate" has a lot more legs to it than did "deflategate" --- the witnesses are coming out of the woodwork from the L.A. basin up to and including those that knew him when he was at the U of W. USC didn't do its due diligence in this regard. Heads may roll. 

YBB


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda Brown said:


> Well, Crackerd, you hit it on the head. But this "gate" has a lot more legs to it than did "deflategate" --- the witnesses are coming out of the woodwork from the L.A. basin up to and including those that knew him when he was at the U of W. USC didn't do its due diligence in this regard. Heads may roll.
> 
> YBB


Wow, I was out of the loop this weekend, I had to google USC football to see what you guys were talking about. I really wanted them to hire Ed Orgeron after he took over as interim head coach, the players really seemed to respond to him, big missed opportunity there. The pundits are talking about Chip Kelly, he's a good coach but I hate that style of play, I hope they don't go there. Sark was way better than Lane Kiffin, but he still seemed a little smarmy to me. You're right, heads will roll over this.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Wow, I was out of the loop this weekend, I had to google USC football to see what you guys were talking about. I really wanted them to hire Ed Orgeron after he took over as interim head coach, the players really seemed to respond to him, big missed opportunity there. The pundits are talking about Chip Kelly, he's a good coach but I hate that style of play, I hope they don't go there. Sark was way better than Lane Kiffin, but he still seemed a little smarmy to me. You're right, heads will roll over this.


Thing is, if Crazy Coach O _*had *_gotten the job, and the same fate had befallen him as Sark, at least he could've claimed a Calvados dependency - and the masses would've shouted in unison, "What a classy boozer!" Unless he was hooked on Boone's Farm Apple Jack, of course...

MG


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> ...this "gate" has a lot more legs to it than did "deflategate" --- the witnesses are coming out of the woodwork from the L.A. basin up to and including those that knew him when he was at the U of W. USC didn't do its due diligence in this regard. _*Haden*_ may roll.


But, but, YBB...if I may harrumph, he's a Rhodes Scholar! Now the Trojans will have to contend with Johnnie Cochran's Ghost _*and*_ the Clinton Foundation (Slick Willie, Esq., administrator) "rushing" to Haden's defense with "If the due diligence don't fit - South Central LA or Libya - you must acquit!" 

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

The line in the LSU/UF game should be moving. 

Grier suspended for the year for PEDs. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...r-florida-gators-quarterback-suspended-season


----------



## Buck Mann

Migillicutty said:


> The line in the LSU/UF game should be moving.
> 
> Grier suspended for the year for PEDs.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...r-florida-gators-quarterback-suspended-season


Yep. He took an over the counter supplement that had a banned substance in it. The kids know to check with the medical staff before taking supplements and he didn't. He just had a very emotional press conference. 
It's interesting that you can get banned for a year for taking something that is legal but only lose a game for an illegal drug. Well, it's Treon's turn now.

Buck


----------



## Maddog10

UK/Auburn this week has turned into a much more interesting game than I ever anticipated it would be when the schedule came out. If my Cats find a way to pull this one off... oh man.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The AD may be gone too for hiring an alcoholic.


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> The AD may be gone too for hiring an alcoholic.


I'm not sure he will be fired for hiring him but he should be fired for knowing he had a problem after the coaches public display and then not monitoring the situation. What the heck was he thinking?


----------



## John Robinson

duk4me said:


> I'm not sure he will be fired for hiring him but he should be fired for knowing he had a problem after the coaches public display and then not monitoring the situation. What the heck was he thinking?


I like Pat Haden and I don't know who they could replace him with, but I think he should be fired.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> The AD may be gone too for hiring an alcoholic.


seriously Wayne, even for an Aggie that is one of the most absurd things I have ever read coming from you...We all have no idea when Sark's troubles began....if being an alcoholic were a prerequisite for getting fired then some mighty famous coaches would have never been in the game..

Actually I give Haden props for trying to help Sark to get some help, anyone else might have just fired the guy .....Sark may have coached his last game for USC but his health is more important to he and his family at this time...and USC knew what they had with SS since he was the staff with Pete C...


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> I like Pat Haden and I don't know who they could replace him with, but I think he should be fired.


Why John, what has he done wrong, like it or not SS is entitled to some sort of due process. Pat Haden is about as loyal a USC man as you will ever find. Did you know that when he was playing HS ball at Bishop Amat that John McKay assumed the responsibility as his legal guardian so he could live with he and his pal JK McKay Jr...Haden is twice the AD that Mike Garrett ever was. He has USC's best interests at heart, don't be part of a lynch mob ready to string up Haden because of Sark's problem...Sark needs help, let hope he get the kind he needs...Haden will have no problem filling the position...IMO the job should have gone to Jack Del Rio


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Why John, what has he done wrong, like it or not SS is entitled to some sort of due process. Pat Haden is about as loyal a USC man as you will ever find. Did you know that when he was playing HS ball at Bishop Amat that John McKay assumed the responsibility as his legal guardian so he could live with he and his pal JK McKay Jr...Haden is twice the AD that Mike Garrett ever was. He has USC's best interests at heart, don't be part of a lynch mob ready to string up Haden because of Sark's problem...Sark needs help, let hope he get the kind he needs...Haden will have no problem filling the position...IMO the job should have gone to Jack Del Rio


Like I said, huge Pat Haden fan and I remember when he and JK were playing together at Bishop Amat, but first the Lane Kiffin hire then this? I know he has USC's best interest in heart, I just think those two terrible hires are really-really bad for the institution. Of course I'm pragmatic, so if there aren't any good options for replacing Haden, then he gets a lecture and we move on in picking our next head coach.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> The AD may be gone too for hiring an alcoholic.


Being an alcoholic means nothing. Paul "Bear" Bryant was a drunk. Ask any gump fan & they overlook that well known fact. 

Ulysses S. Grant was a lousy drunk, but he did okay things if you're a Yankee.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It's a different time. SS was fired. I believe one day after he was put on an extended leave of absence. We'll see about the AD.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Being an alcoholic means nothing. Paul "Bear" Bryant was a drunk. Ask any gump fan & they overlook that well known fact.
> 
> Ulysses S. Grant was a lousy drunk, but he did okay things if you're a Yankee.


Big difference between a functional alcoholic who is productive regardless, and a situation like Sark where #1 he is blatantly obvious about it, and #2 he under performs.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The time to have got him help was in 2014 and certainly in pre-season this year. There was a pretty long history prior to today's firing.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Being an alcoholic means nothing. Paul "Bear" Bryant was a drunk. Ask any gump fan & they overlook that well known fact.
> .


jacob, there is a huge difference in a "drunk" and a "high functioning, daily abuser of alcohol" young man!

my thoughts from the weekend.
longhorns were awesome!
good thing dalvin's hammy is ok, he totes it for the team.
tcu......maybe, maybe not?
tennessee does better when down by three touchdowns than up by three.
too bad for chubb.
can't believe florida lost grier to ped, too bad for sure. would have been tough to have beaten lsu with him.......tougher without.
lsu win over gamecocks, impressive?......na!
michigan, go wolverines beat spartans!
bama, gets by hawwgs. don't think they can outscore texas a&m......even though it was 59-0 last year!


----------



## roseberry

john beat me to it! high functioning. regards, lol


----------



## Migillicutty

Buck Mann said:


> Yep. He took an over the counter supplement that had a banned substance in it. The kids know to check with the medical staff before taking supplements and he didn't. He just had a very emotional press conference.
> It's interesting that you can get banned for a year for taking something that is legal but only lose a game for an illegal drug. Well, it's Treon's turn now.
> 
> Buck


Yeah sure, it's always just a big mistake from taking a supplement. You do realize these guys get all the approved supps they want for free. The training room is full of them. No, no they are going to go to gnc themselves and pay for them instead. Ok.

ps smoking MJ doesn't help you perform, that's why there is a difference in the punishment.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> ps smoking MJ doesn't help you perform, .


this is the most inaccurate thing you have ever posted.


----------



## kftopgun

BonMallari said:


> seriously Wayne, even for an Aggie that is one of the most absurd things I have ever read coming from you...We all have no idea when Sark's troubles began....if being an alcoholic were a prerequisite for getting fired then some mighty famous coaches would have never been in the game..
> 
> Actually I give Haden props for trying to help Sark to get some help, anyone else might have just fired the guy .....Sark may have coached his last game for USC but his health is more important to he and his family at this time...and USC knew what they had with SS since he was the staff with Pete C...


"Even for an Aggie."
What the hell is that supposed to mean, Bon.?
Are you implying that Aggies have no class?


----------



## RookieTrainer

And yet he was something like 16-4 against LSU while at Alabama. So what does that say?



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Being an alcoholic means nothing. Paul "Bear" Bryant was a drunk. Ask any gump fan & they overlook that well known fact.
> 
> Ulysses S. Grant was a lousy drunk, but he did okay things if you're a Yankee.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> And yet he was something like 16-4 against LSU while at Alabama. So what does that say?


But Steve, weren't most of those wins before modern football was invented at the start of the BCS era? I don't think those dinosaur era wins count.


----------



## Migillicutty

Crazy day in college football. USC coach fired, UF QB suspended a year for roids, and Spurrier retires.


----------



## BonMallari

kftopgun said:


> "Even for an Aggie."
> What the hell is that supposed to mean, Bon.?
> Are you implying that Aggies have no class?


Relax, my brother is an Aggie (class of '77) he was College Station before College Station was cool...


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> But Steve, weren't most of those wins before modern football was invented at the start of the BCS era? I don't think those dinosaur era wins count.


That's what I hear, usually from someone on the wrong side of a statistic like that one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> And yet he was something like 16-4 against LSU while at Alabama. So what does that say?


I guess you could say he felt @ home with the smell of bourbon on the field. :razz::razz:

Pretty sure LSU sent him into his retirement. Something about breaking the Birmingham hex. Then again, what do I know?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> jacob, there is a huge difference in a "drunk" and a "high functioning, daily abuser of alcohol" young man!


Drunk & lousy drunk, but that's semantics.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Relax, my brother is an Aggie (class of '77) he was College Station before College Station was cool...


News for you, Bon - College Station was cool when Junction, Tex. was hot, a time when Jacob's favorite social drinker and winning thinker was lording over things @ aTm "before Mama called."

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was at Junction in 1960 for surveying camp. It was a pretty nice place. It was so bad when Bear was there because of the years of drought. BCS was definitely not cool when I was there in 58-62.
I think the USC AD got concerned about his own health.
I heard Kirby Smart was going to the other USC this week as new HC. Leaving the defense preparation for tamu to others.


----------



## rboudet

RookieTrainer said:


> And yet he was something like 16-4 against LSU while at Alabama. So what does that say?


That says you proved Jacob's point. Jeez, you Bama's and your undying love for Bear is..... just weird. Are you debating his statement? Bear didn't enjoy a whiskey or two, or ten? He was a great coach drunk or not.


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> That says you proved Jacob's point. Jeez, you Bama's and your undying love for Bear is..... just weird. Are you debating his statement? Bear didn't enjoy a whiskey or two, or ten? He was a great coach drunk or not.


No I think Jacob was trying diminish the severity of Sark's alcohol issue by pointing out two high functioning alcoholics who excelled in life. The greater point is though it happens from time to time, high success and alcoholism usually don't go hand in hand. As to an Alabama fan's undying love of Bear, how is that weird? Bear Bryant is God down there along with the new son of god Nick Saban.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> ...you Bama's and your undying love for Bear is..... just weird.


Yup, sort of like you Who's and your undying love-hate for Saban is...just charming. He's a great coach sober and we wouldn't want him any other way - except maybe drunk on the Crimson Tide aura of 15 (count 'em, any way you want) national championships so that maybe he'll stay a while longer and win a few more of 'em.

MG


----------



## rboudet

I have no hate for Saban.


----------



## RookieTrainer

rboudet said:


> That says you proved Jacob's point. Jeez, you Bama's and your undying love for Bear is..... just weird. Are you debating his statement? Bear didn't enjoy a whiskey or two, or ten? He was a great coach drunk or not.


I guess I thought it would be clear, but maybe it wasn't. If he was a drunk, as you say, and he beat your team 80% of the time, what does that say about your team? HINT: nothing much good.


----------



## rboudet

John, because they put a football coach on a pedestal and think he is God. Have you ever listened to the Finebaum show. The day after the "Black Bears" beat them some were calling for Saban to leave. Are you kidding me? And when they loose to either TAM or LSU or both. ;-) The State will implode.


----------



## rboudet

Some can handle the drinking some can't. Obviously, Sark, couldn't. Or maybe it was more than the bottle?


----------



## rboudet

RookieTrainer said:


> I guess I thought it would be clear, but maybe it wasn't. If he was a drunk, as you say, and he beat your team 80% of the time, what does that say about your team? HINT: nothing much good.


No one ever denied we were the whipping boy for your Bama. Sorry I Don't see your point. 

Are you saying he did not have a drinking problem? His issue with the bottle is well documented.


----------



## John Robinson

Born in 49, I went to USC games to watch my Uncle Ron play in the early 50s, but I really didn't become a huge fan until the John Mckay era in the 60-70s. Then it was a bonding between me and my Dad as we watched football on tv. I developed a respect but hate attitude toward Notre Dame and UCLA. Same thing with Ohio State and Michigan when they came out to play us in the Rose Bowl. I was mostly ambivalent toward the other Nationally recognized teams of the time, Texas, Oklahoma, Nebraska, but my Dad seemed to have a certain reverence for Bear Bryant and the Crimsom Tide. I don't know why he considered them special, he was raised in Souther California, no TV in those days, anyway through my upbringing I always had respect for Alabama and their heritage. I'm sure I would hate them if they were my conference rival, but I have UCLA, Notre Dame and lately Oregon for that. Actually I root for Notre Dame when they aren't playing us.


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> John, because they put a football coach on a pedestal and think he is God. Have you ever listened to the Finebaum show. The day after the "Black Bears" beat them some were calling for Saban to leave. Are you kidding me? And when they loose to either TAM or LSU or both. ;-) The State will implode.


Actually your love of home and antagonism toward a rival is refreshing. Over the past years I was wondering if there was no rivalry within the SEC, every fan is an SEC fan over their home team. I'm a PAC 12 fan, but I root for UCLA to loose every game, even if they are playing against the SEC. I recognize UCLA is a fine institution, I have lots of friends that went there, it's just our mortal enemy when it comes to football. I like their basketball team though.

Regarding Finebaum, I had a long lonely four day drive home from a trial in Kentucky last week. I have Sirius Radio and was channel surfing through the football channels and happened on his show, OMG there are some rabid nut cases in Alabama. He just sits back and eggs them on in a calm passive aggressive manner, as they go through the roof with diatribes for or against Bama and or Auburn. It actually is kind of entertaining. What's funny is how offended some of them get when he is actually on their side. My only problem is that there is no mention of the PAC 12 or Big Ten on his show, it seems very SEC oriented to be on a National broadcast.


----------



## rboudet

Of course its SEC oriented he was just a local Bama radio host. Its what he knows.


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> Of course its SEC oriented he was just a local Bama radio host. Its what he knows.


Can anyone call in? He doesn't seem very southern to me, is he in Alabama?


----------



## Dan Storts

John Robinson said:


> Actually your love of home and antagonism toward a rival is refreshing. Over the past years I was wondering if there was no rivalry within the SEC, every fan is an SEC fan over their home team. I'm a PAC 12 fan, but I root for UCLA to loose every game, even if they are playing against the SEC. I recognize UCLA is a fine institution, I have lots of friends that went there, it's just our mortal enemy when it comes to football. I like their basketball team though.
> 
> Regarding Finebaum, I had a long lonely four day drive home from a trial in Kentucky last week. I have Sirius Radio and was channel surfing through the football channels and happened on his show, OMG there are some rabid nut cases in Alabama. He just sits back and eggs them on in a calm passive aggressive manner, as they go through the roof with diatribes for or against Bama and or Auburn. It actually is kind of entertaining. What's funny is how offended some of them get when he is actually on their side. My only problem is that there is no mention of the PAC 12 or Big Ten on his show, it seems very SEC oriented to be on a National broadcast.


Your are exactly right. If Alabama won the NC this year and you ran into a LSU, Auburn, etc. fan you would walk away thinking they were the NC's. Personally if Michigan's curling team never wins a game/match I will be happy.


----------



## rboudet

Yes anyone can call in. Pretty sure the show is still broadcast from Alabama. He is actually a U. of Tenn. grad. Born in Memphis I believe.


----------



## DoubleHaul

John Robinson said:


> Can anyone call in? He doesn't seem very southern to me, is he in Alabama?


In Charlotte now--at least most of the time. Home of ESPNU and the SEC Network, which is his employer, explaining the bent.

I have only heard him once or twice but have heard lots of clips from his ranting fans like Phyllis from Auburn, Charlie from Memphis, etc. Great representatives of the schools and the education at SEC universities


----------



## rboudet

I would bet neither have ever attended an SEC school.


----------



## duckdawg27

DoubleHaul said:


> In Charlotte now--at least most of the time. Home of ESPNU and the SEC Network, which is his employer, explaining the bent.
> 
> I have only heard him once or twice but have heard lots of clips from his ranting fans like Phyllis from Auburn, Charlie from Memphis, etc. Great representatives of the schools and the education at SEC universities


Like any "reality" show its done mostly for ratings. Can be like a Jeff Foxworthy family reunion trying to discuss Quantum Physics. As I recall that most of them are NOT Alumni, merely fanatical members of the Religion.


----------



## roseberry

God? nah, Coach Bryant never walked on water. 

but he was always prepared well enough to know where the stumps were!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> God? nah, Coach Bryant never walked on water.
> 
> but he was always prepared well enough to know where the stumps were!


Preparing from on high, in his Tower of Power - recall him taking the Duke, John Wayne, up there to watch a 'Bama practice. There had been talk that, at Bear's behest, ol' USC tackle Marion Morrison might make a return to the gridiron portraying Bear (after Wayne starred in "Trouble Along the Way," which was sort of a Bear _roman-a-clef_ itself*). Instead that long-awaited Bear Bryant biopic gave us...Gary Busey in the starring role.

* Any casting director today, if there were a remake of that film, would have to consider Glenda for the Donna Reed role as the good (and erudite!) wife.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Finebaum has the wonderful and quite lucrative combination of talents of making everybody think he is a homer for your rival and that he really cares about anything other than making money for Paul Finebaum. I couldn't tell you the last time I listened to that mess.


----------



## RookieTrainer

rboudet said:


> No one ever denied we were the whipping boy for your Bama. Sorry I Don't see your point.
> 
> Are you saying he did not have a drinking problem? His issue with the bottle is well documented.


I'm just saying it looks like the mighty Tigahs could have beaten an old drunk (again, as you say) a few more times.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> Finebaum has the wonderful and quite lucrative combination of talents of making everybody think he is a homer for your rival and that he really cares about anything other than making money for Paul Finebaum. I couldn't tell you the last time I listened to that mess.


You mean those wild-ranting-crazies that call into the show aren't representative of the typical SEC fan?


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> You mean those wild-ranting-crazies that call into the show aren't representative of the typical SEC fan?


No, it's CB radio crossed with Jerry Springer. I think some of the regulars are even paid to call in.


----------



## Glenda Brown

John, John, John ---- we are good friends, but --- how can you even think about supporting Notre Dame at any time. UCLA we can both agree on. I admit, John Wooden was a class act and I have his books. Bill Woods once worked with Wooden and admired him greatly --- don't know if you remember Bill --- Pardner belonged to him. 

Crackerd ---I think I still have a dress and apron a lot like Donna's! 

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda Brown said:


> John, John, John ---- we are good friends, but --- how can you even think about supporting Notre Dame at any time. UCLA we can both agree on. I admit, John Wooden was a class act and I have his books. Bill Woods once worked with Wooden and admired him greatly --- don't know if you remember Bill --- Pardner belonged to him.
> 
> Crackerd ---I think I still have a dress and apron a lot like Donna's!
> 
> Glenda


I suppose it's the 3/4 Irish Catholic in me. Your Stanford Indians are looking good and play the style I like, if SC crashes I could root for them, I don't like Oregon or UCLA, kind of like Arizona State and Utah and am ambivalent about the rest of the conference. 

I can totally see you playing a Donna Reed role. I have fond memories of Bill and Terry Woods, but Pardner was just before my time. I once asked Eric who his favorite Golden was and he said it was Pardner.


----------



## John Robinson

Did I say Indians, I meant Cardinal.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> I have no hate for Saban.


That's the part most don't get. Like I'm supposed to be gilded or something that he left to go to Miami?? What people don't grasp is, our players LOVE playing for Slingblade. The only other coach (Now retired.) that was close to having a "Family mentality" was The Ole Ball Coach & that's largely because he might have the best wife ever.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> God? nah, Coach Bryant never walked on water.
> 
> but he was always prepared well enough to know where the stumps were!


Here's a fun fact. God willing, after Nov 7, LSU will be 12-5 in the state of Alabama against your team since 1982. The Birmingham hex broken & the rest is history.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, Anxiety setting in already. Probably for a good reason this week. I revise my prediction to 9-3. The potential losses are Miss, Al and LSU. But I think they might win one of these three games. Then they would be 10-2 optimistically.
I sure wish they could get a few players healthy: James White (RB), Speedy Noil (WR) and Otara Olaka (LB). Hopefully the bye week helped a couple of these to return to the field.


----------



## roseberry

Alabama holds a 25–9–2 record against LSU in Baton Rouge. Between 1971 and 1998, LSU was winless in Baton Rouge, going 0–14–1. Alabama has gone 4–11 in games played in the state of Alabama since 1982. There have been two overtime games each in Tuscaloosa (2005, 2011) and Baton Rouge (2008, 2014) respectively; the road team has won each time. In fact, in the series history, only 42 percent of games have been won by the team playing in its home state (excluding ties), *although Alabama has won far more games in the state of Louisiana than LSU has won in the state of Alabama*. In 1988 Alabama began playing its home game in the series on their Tuscaloosa campus at Bryant–Denny Stadium.

While Alabama controlled most of the series' early history, the intensity and competitiveness has grown during the last three decades. *Following Bear Bryant's retirement, the series has been much more even, with Alabama leading 18–14–1.* Four games in the last ten seasons have also been decided in overtime. A recent poll of SEC fan bases found that over 60% of LSU fans singled out Alabama as their most bitter rival.[2]

fun with wiki! tide fans have mike dubose to thank for finally losing in baton rouge in '98.


----------



## Franco

The next Marshall Faulk would be just fine with me.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> The next Marshall Faulk would be just fine with me.


I'm thinking *the next Arthur Cantrelle *would be just fine with you, too.

MG


----------



## roseberry

franco, glad to have you back........though it does look "jus-a-wee-bit" fair weather to wait until a 5-0 start!;-) i hope the sports illustrated cover doesn't jinx anyone? fournette is above all that and it's a great picture.

rbou, don't you think it's a "litte weird" that the cover quote says, "in that ball the whole of lousiana is in your hands."


----------



## rboudet

I do, I had to read it a few times. Sounds like a Les Miles quote.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Alabama holds a 25–9–2 record against LSU in Baton Rouge. Between 1971 and 1998, LSU was winless in Baton Rouge, going 0–14–1. Alabama has gone 4–11 in games played in the state of Alabama since 1982. There have been two overtime games each in Tuscaloosa (2005, 2011) and Baton Rouge (2008, 2014) respectively; the road team has won each time. In fact, in the series history, only 42 percent of games have been won by the team playing in its home state (excluding ties), *although Alabama has won far more games in the state of Louisiana than LSU has won in the state of Alabama*. In 1988 Alabama began playing its home game in the series on their Tuscaloosa campus at Bryant–Denny Stadium.
> 
> While Alabama controlled most of the series' early history, the intensity and competitiveness has grown during the last three decades. *Following Bear Bryant's retirement, the series has been much more even, with Alabama leading 18–14–1.* Four games in the last ten seasons have also been decided in overtime. A recent poll of SEC fan bases found that over 60% of LSU fans singled out Alabama as their most bitter rival.[2]
> 
> fun with wiki! tide fans have mike dubose to thank for finally losing in baton rouge in '98.


Wiki doesn't reflect the results on the games played in occordence to that line. I checked it before I posted. I remember pretty much each & every loss in that span for games in Alabama.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> I do, I had to read it a few times. Sounds like a Les Miles quote.


No, that would've gone "In that blade of Bermuda grass, the whole of Louisiana is in your alimentary canal - bypassing the MR-GO."

MG


----------



## rboudet

No, Les chews the blade of grass, Leonard carries the ball. Jeez get it straight.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wiki doesn't reflect the results on the games played in occordence to that line. I checked it before I posted. I remember pretty much each & every loss in that span for games in Alabama.


I get bragging rights and all that, but in intense rivalries such as this, I put all or most of my emotion in the last game win or lose, and if it's a loss I immediately shift my focus to next year's game. As for Alabama-LSU history, without getting into every loss or win, the general story seems to be that Alabama dominated for decades but it has been much closer in recent years. My experience is that even vaunted programs have up and down periods, but wait long enough and things will turn around.


----------



## roseberry

john, six wins and two losses for bama in the last eight meetings.* does that qualify as "closer recently" than the overall 49-25-5 all time series margin? i don't know, my math is no better than my spelling and grammar?

*one of bama's two losses was by a score of 9-6. bama missed asbout 14 field goal attempts in that game.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john, six wins and two losses for bama in the last eight meetings.* does that qualify as "closer recently" than the overall 49-25-5 all time series margin? i don't know, my math is no better than my spelling and grammar?
> 
> *one of bama's two losses was by a score of 9-6. bama missed asbout 14 field goal attempts in that game.


Does Jacob concur with your stats? Maybe I misunderstood his post, I thought he was disputing that wiki article. I really don't care either way, I respect both teams, they play power football and good defense how I like, and both should be proud of their heritage. The games I pay attention to are USC, UCLA, Notre Dame, Stanford, Oregon and Arizona State. A couple of those teams have had USC's number in recent years, but overall I expect USC to hold it's own against them. Now we just need a good coach, maybe the other John Robinson can be coaxed out of retirement.


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> franco, glad to have you back........though it does look "jus-a-wee-bit" fair weather to wait until a 5-0 start!;-) i hope the sports illustrated cover doesn't jinx anyone? fournette is above all that and it's a great picture.
> 
> rbou, don't you think it's a "litte weird" that the cover quote says, "in that ball the whole of lousiana is in your hands."


Thanks Rose I've been waiting for the CF season to get going before jumping in.

I saw LF play in High School once. He came to town for a HS playoff game against St Thomas Moore. My secretary at the time little brother was the starting STM QB. 

The LSU Backfield is loaded!


----------



## Maddog10

Sigh... Thought we had Auburn last night. A lot of mistakes made that game in every facet of UK's team. Coaching, defense, special teams, offense, they all made mistakes but made some nice plays as well. I will never understand the offensive coordinator's logic for running the ball up the middle on second down with 50 seconds left outside of FG range, especially considering Auburn couldn't stop our passing. I was literally in disbelief when I saw that happen. Frustrating loss, but the season moves onward. So close to sitting at 6-0 right now but in true UK fashion, we can't get out of our own way.


----------



## crackerd

Maddog, alas, so true what you say, I'd swear it on the name of Alfred "Sonny" Collins. Or Art Still. But my takeaway is your QB, Towles, will live to play another day, that other day being Sundays when his Saturdays are done at UK. Certainly got the "pitching" (passing) pedigree for it - Jim Bunning's grandson. Not to mention the 6-5, 240 fluid movement. See a bright future for him at the next level.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

BEAT THE HELL OUTA ALABAMA!


----------



## Maddog10

crackerd said:


> Maddog, alas, so true what you say, I'd swear it on the name of Alfred "Sonny" Collins. Or Art Still. But my takeaway is your QB, Towles, will live to play another day, that other day being Sundays when his Saturdays are done at UK. Certainly got the "pitching" (passing) pedigree for it - Jim Bunning's grandson. Not to mention the 6-5, 240 fluid movement. See a bright future for him at the next level.
> 
> MG


Yea for whatever reason there's a part of our fanbase that he can do no right for. I mean despite what Towles does, they just continue to bash him. I don't get it. There are ups and downs to having a passionate fanbase, and I think part of ours forgets to realize sometimes that we are still Kentucky and we aren't going to get the best of best quarterbacks. It's just not going to happen. The fact that we have a potential NFL quarterback playing for us right now is not something to be taken for granted. We are extremely fortunate to have him, but until he goes for 700 yards with a 100% completion rating against Alabama on the road there are just going to be fans that don't like him I guess. Of course he makes mistakes from time to time, but show me a QB that doesn't. 

For the first time in several years we look like a respectable team IMO. We have a solid QB, we have receivers that can get open and make plays, we have a running back in Boom Williams that is always a threat, and we have a respectable defense (that forgot show up in the first half). We aren't world beaters, but for Kentucky standards we have a solid team and have had a chance to win every game we've played this season. As a fan, I can't ask for too much more really... I thought the coaches did a nice job last night as well, but they made some critical mistakes down the stretch that cost us IMO. I'm not calling for their heads or anything, but it's just something to learn from as we move forward.


----------



## duk4me

Rip Bevo sorry your last few years sucked as the mascot.


----------



## roseberry

good luck today wayne and aggies against alabama.

remember, disappointment doesn't last forever! RTR!!!!!!!!;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

With all the hype leading up to this game I am a nervous wreck. Remember AL can be beat. I keep telling myself that. This is not last year's team. I keep telling myself that. We are much better prepared. I keep telling myself that.
But let the contest begin. May the best team win.


----------



## Dan Storts

A big college football aficionado friend said, if Memphis ends up pulling out this game against Ole Miss, the SEC potentially may not get a team into the playoffs. With the remaining SEC overall schedule everyone will end up with one loss. Personally dont think it will happen just because of economics. Fan Base.

If Notre Dame would win out they would make it because their only loss was to Clemson with a freshman quarterback. In a hurricane.


----------



## Migillicutty

Surely Memphis can't be beating that juggernaut of an sec team of ol miss that jumped 14 spots for beating Bama and catapulted UF 14 spots when they lost to them.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Getting beat bad.


----------



## show0032

Go Gophers! (sigh, it's difficult being a gopher fan).


----------



## bjoiner

For some reason I knew I needed to watch the very end of Michigan-Michagan St game. Glad I did.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We got whipped fair and square.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Surely Memphis can't be beating that juggernaut of an sec team of ol miss that jumped 14 spots for beating Bama and catapulted UF 14 spots when they lost to them.


after being in tuscaloosa for last weeks tide/razorback game, sherry and i decided to visit our daughter in memphis yesterday and get another college football experience. our daughter lives in the cooper/young "restaurant and party" district a short walk from the liberty bowl. she lives so close that friends parked in her yard to attend the game. this is a bigger rivlalry game than most realize since, when ol' miss graduates......it moves to memphis.

we backyard tailgated and watched on tv with tiger and rebel fans while the stadium and the city roared in the background. this will likely go down as one of the biggest tiger wins ever. most regard the biggest as the time memphis quarterback russ vollmer was knocked off the field and into the locker room ramp at crump stadium, taken to nearby meithodist hospital, taped up, declared fit, and later ran out, shocking the crowd with his hands in the air to lead the tigers to a win over miss state in the 63 season.(right up there with a couple of others, beating peyton manning and the perkins coached tide).

the city of memphis was a fun place to be yesterday!


and following the above cutty logic, it is now safe to declare..........MEMPHIS' TIGERS WIN THE ATLANTIC COAST CONFERENCE!!!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Surely Memphis can't be beating that juggernaut of an sec team of ol miss that jumped 14 spots for beating Bama and catapulted UF 14 spots when they lost to them.


Way too much credit for OM for beating Alabama by 6 points with a +5 TO margin. For once we agree on something. 

Anybody notice that since Manziel pulled several plays out of his rear end (combined with about 3 more Bama TOs) and beat us in 2012 that Bama has out scored them 142-63 in 3 games since? If you want to beat Bama, a hot QB making throws when they are there helps, but having us turn the ball over and miss field goals helps a lot more.


----------



## crackerd

But having a Jersey Boy ballhawking in the secondary helps 'Bama even more. And to think he was named after the actress who played Derek Jeter's girlfriend on "Friday Night Lights" and the NY Jets' QB from Harvard - more Saban kismet!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Chavis is doing a good job with the Aggie defense. Ranked 44 in total D as opposed to last year 108.
The onliest problem is that LSU and AL are ranked 6 and 13, respectively. But it's a lot better than being Texas Tech which is 128, dead last.


----------



## duckdawg27

Foes last week are now allies......we need TAM to stomp a mud hole in Ole Miss so, Go Aggies !!! RTR


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Homecoming week in The BR. Nothing to get excited about. Nov 7 looms large. Can we start talking trash for that one yet??


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, I'm still in a quandary. I think Fornette may be better than Henry. I think AL losing their starting center may be a problem for the AL running game. QB are probably even.
I'm thinking the edge may go to LSU overall.


----------



## roseberry

tide/tigahs should be a fun game.

HOWEVER, tide aint played the best 3-3 team in the land until saturday. vols are a very good team, better than georgia, better than florida, better than arkansas, better than oklahoma.

no smack talking here until bama plays on saturday. vols will be HIGH and loose!


----------



## Migillicutty

And he would have at least a couple hundred more yds and 2TDs without the bum wheel. The most impressive to me is yds after contact.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

An undefeated Iowa regular season??

http://www.everydayshouldbesaturday.com/2015/10/17/9560753/open-thread-second-shift


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> And he would have at least a couple hundred more yds and 2TDs without the bum wheel. The most impressive to me is yds after contact.


Sir Leonard should have 1/4 mile more if it wasn't for penalties (Legit & erroneous alike.).


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...No 7 looms large. Can we start talking trash for that one yet??


They's already *talking it up about Farnetti 'round T-town*, just not the one that "might be better than Henry." Feel a special kinship with where the young lady's goal posts have gone into the ground as it's right close to where my cuzzes cranked up their bootlegging bidness many 'Bama moons ago.

MG

PS Yes, Jacob, I know you said *Nov 7* instead of _*No 7*_ looms large, but it looms a lot littler since Saban plays 'em one at a time - especially when the other team's taken the vaunted bye-week before facing 'Bama. As five or six opponents are doing this year, the first two being UGa and aTm. How'd that work out for 'em?


----------



## Franco

L Fournette didn't get to play in the season opener against McNeese due to lightning, the game was cancelled. He would have been good for another 200-250 yards had they played that game.


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> tide/tigahs should be a fun game.
> 
> HOWEVER, tide aint played the best 3-3 team in the land until saturday. vols are a very good team, better than georgia, better than florida, better than arkansas, better than oklahoma.
> 
> no smack talking here until bama plays on saturday. vols will be HIGH and loose!


I hope Alabama overlooks UT, but Saban knows better. This TN team really should be 6-0, but in reality they are right where I expected them to be at this point in the season. At the season's start, I expected some of these losses. My disappointment is a result of having games in hand and squandering them away. UT can play with any team in the country. We have proven that in every game this season. IMO, there are no moral victories, i expect to win. You can bet that they will be up for the game Sat. I'm not confident we will win, but I can guarantee the players will put up a fight


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> tide/tigahs should be a fun game.
> 
> HOWEVER, tide aint played the best 3-3 team in the land until saturday. vols are a very good team, better than georgia, worse than florida, worse than arkansas, worse than oklahoma.
> 
> no smack talking here until bama plays on saturday. vols will be HIGH and loose!


There John, I fixed it for you. LOL

Buck


----------



## Migillicutty

Franco said:


> L Fournette didn't get to play in the season opener against McNeese due to lightning, the game was cancelled. He would have been good for another 200-250 yards had they played that game.


Very true, and DC had one carry against wake and went for 94 yds, add at least another 150 to his total if he hadn't pulled the hammy. He has pulled up on at least 3 other runs where he would have added another 30-40 yds and a TD, and who knows how many more touches he would have if not for trying to protect that leg. Kid is putting up as good of numbers and doing it at maybe 70-80%. I'm not taking a thing away from Fournette. He is a beast, and an elite RB, looks to be one of the best to play the game. Just get tired of people mentioning the great backs in college and not giving credit to Cook. He has as good a skill set as I have seen in the game. He is the best back to every play at FSU.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> He is the best back to every play at FSU.


C'mon, 'Cutty - don't go slighting that outstanding "tail" back, Buddy Reynolds! Why, I remember talking to some "teammates" of "Buddy's" (Burt's) from the original "Longest Yard," and they said...well, he didn't quite manage to go over the top from the goal-line in doing his own stunts. But at FSU, playing with all those girls, he must've been something else, ol' Burt!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob, I'm still in a quandary. I think Fornette may be better than Henry. I think AL losing their starting center may be a problem for the AL running game. QB are probably even.
> I'm thinking the edge may go to LSU overall.


LF is the best RB in CFB & probably the best player. You'll see 2 very good DLs playing in that game. LSU has the better OL. Give me LSU by 4.


----------



## roseberry

dalvin cook- i agree with cutty here.(somewhat) i see cook as the most gifted in lateral movement, making people miss(or almost miss) and patience waiting for and creating openings. cook is hard running and hard hitting and can break long plays inside or outside. explosive. i watched the season opener and fsu would have lost without cook.(can't remember who they played) cook is KEY to fsu' success.

leonard fournette- i agree with jacob and franco too. i see fournete as most powerful and explosive. he has the greater ability to choose wheather to make people miss and or to run through/over people. he can break long plays at any time. i prefer the slight edge in "power" i see in leonard fournette's style. fournette is important to lsu' success but not as much as cook is important to fsu' imo.

derrick henry- touch his shoe before he reaches the line of scrimage.......he is lost. however, i have never seen a running back that scores with more regularity if he is square when reaching linebacker depth. his inability to create in the backfield is as amazing as his ability to never be touched in space. he is a strange paradox. of the three, if i were a safety, i would want least to break down on henry at top speed. of the three, if i were a penetrating defensive lineman, i would say boo in the backfield and watch henry fall!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

After the first quarter the Aggies started saying "boo" a lot.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> After the first quarter the Aggies started saying "boo" a lot.


i know wayne, right? it is uncanny, and i lost a bet on him last year too!

observation: in pass protection henry crushes linebackers, corners and safeties and picks up big linemen very well. i think he pass protects best of the three. he is a fair reciever too. i think i would draft derrick henry as a tight end if i were a coach or exec in that sunday football league. but i know less about that sunday league than i do of college ball.


remember how sad this was for me, i will never forgive derrick henry!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Lots of reasons the Aggies lost the game. No. 1 was that Alabama was the best team. Their defense contributed mightily to the four interceptions.
But others are our qb was having a very bad day. Our very best receiver dropped a td pass in the end zone. One that he had in his grasp. Several other key pass drops/misses that the receivers should have caught. And apparently no one on the offense knows how to tackle.
The last interception was pathetic. The receiver reversed course just as the qb released the ball. Leaving a defender the only person within 5 yds. of the ball.
Again, Alabama was the best team and their defense was awesome.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> dalvin cook- i agree with cutty here.(somewhat) i see cook as the most gifted in lateral movement, making people miss(or almost miss) and patience waiting for and creating openings. cook is hard running and hard hitting and can break long plays inside or outside. explosive. i watched the season opener and fsu would have lost without cook.(can't remember who they played) cook is KEY to fsu' success.
> 
> leonard fournette- i agree with jacob and franco too. i see fournete as most powerful and explosive. he has the greater ability to choose wheather to make people miss and or to run through/over people. he can break long plays at any time. i prefer the slight edge in "power" i see in leonard fournette's style. fournette is important to lsu' success but not as much as cook is important to fsu' imo.
> 
> derrick henry- touch his shoe before he reaches the line of scrimage.......he is lost. however, i have never seen a running back that scores with more regularity if he is square when reaching linebacker depth. his inability to create in the backfield is as amazing as his ability to never be touched in space. he is a strange paradox. of the three, if i were a safety, i would want least to break down on henry at top speed. of the three, if i were a penetrating defensive lineman, i would say boo in the backfield and watch henry fall!


You left out speed and balance. The thing that impresses me most about DC is his balance. He may not run right over people but he runs through tackles regularly. He averages a full yard more after contact than fournette and I think that is hugely telling about his ability to break tackles. His speed is deceptive. Good players consistently take bad angles because his acceleration is uncanny. He also has great hands and is very good in the passing the game. 

As as far as explosive this article sums it up well. "Cook has been more explosive than fournette, way more"- and remember that is with a bum wheel. If he was at 100% his numbers would be off the charts. 

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...7/dalvin-cook-florida-state-leonard-fournette


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, that's some good hyperbole, er factual evidence on your man Cook - and some good meteorological prognosticating by roseberry about a waft of northwesterly wind stopping Derrick Henry in his tracks too - but what rose was discreet enough not to divulge is that Saban puts 'Bama's new secret weapon on the launch pad tomorrow against the *Voles*. Look for him. 

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, that's some good hyperbole, er factual evidence on your man Cook - and some good meteorological prognosticating by roseberry about a waft of northwesterly wind stopping Derrick Henry in his tracks too - but what rose was discreet enough not to divulge is that Saban puts 'Bama's new secret weapon on the launch pad tomorrow against the *Voles*. Look for him.
> 
> MG


I don't know about tomorrow, but I would sure look for it against LSU after the off week.


----------



## roseberry

alabama better bring it all tomorrow with tennessee. every talent available will be needed. save no resource, this is a HUGE game. this quarterback is a type that has been trouble historically.

and i forgot to mention that congratulations is due the coach that finally told the tide's defensive backfield to "turn around" and catch the ball.

i am an aggie fan tomorrow wayne!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> alabama better bring it all tomorrow with tennessee. every talent available will be needed. save no resource, this is a HUGE game. this quarterback is a type that has been trouble historically.
> 
> and i forgot to mention that congratulations is due the coach that finally told the tide's defensive backfield to "turn around" and catch the ball.
> 
> i am an aggie fan tomorrow wayne!


For those of you who believe the sun only rises in the SEC there are a couple of very important games today in the PAC-12 with NT implications. 
John Robinson's USC (a dangerous opponent) takes on 6-0 #3 Utah & #10 Stanford takes on a Huskies team that could be dangerous if all went 
well, though I'm not sure WA is there yet. 

The PAC-12 is going to have some very good QB's next year with WSU's Falk, WA's & UCLA's true freshmen leading the group, if they can stay healthy.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Wayne Nutt said:


> BEAT THE HELL OUTA ALABAMA!


Y'all didn't bet the heck out of Bama, but you do have a good looking lab. Hope he gave you a sloppy kiss to make you feel better.  I'm not a bama fan btw.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ark 54 and AU 48. 4th OT. Not much defense in this game especially by the Muschamp coached 
defense.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What are the odd shaped patches on the shoulders or upper sleeves of many of the football coaches? Look like they have a zipper in the middle. Butcher Jones has a white one on the left.

AL has their hands full but it is early.


----------



## duk4me

Damn, a woman arrested for suspected drunken driving crashed into a crowd at OK States homecoming parade killing at least three and injuring at least 20. Sickening is all I can say.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tennesseying.


----------



## roseberry

i tole ya them vols would come to play! whew!!!


----------



## coachmo

Wow the Noles drop one to a bad GT team that had lost 5 straight and only had wins against those power house teams of Alcorn State and Tulane!


----------



## Eric Johnson

Wayne Nutt said:


> What are the odd shaped patches on the shoulders or upper sleeves of many of the football coaches?


I'm curious about the roughly 3 inch segment on the forehead portion of some player's helmets. I thought at first it was a crush panel to try to prevent concussions but it's not on every helmet like I would expect it to be. It's visible as a line on the helmet that is roughly rectangular in shape but missing the 4th side just above the forehead.

Anybody know what these are?


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> What are the odd shaped patches on the shoulders or upper sleeves of many of the football coaches? Look like they have a zipper in the middle. Butcher Jones has a white one on the left.
> 
> AL has their hands full but it is early.


It is a zippered media pocket on the new Nike line of licensed apparel called the Alpha Fly Rush, its supposed to be a place to put your cellphone


----------



## Parker M.

Good football weekend, But tragic here in Oklahoma. Dumbass decided to get behind the wheel impaired. Death count up to 4, 8 others in critical condition. News put out a video, was tough to see. When she sobers up reality will hit...... Pokes win big for the victims.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Parker M. said:


> Good football weekend, But tragic here in Oklahoma. Dumbass decided to get behind the wheel impaired. Death count up to 4, 8 others in critical condition. News put out a video, was tough to see. When she sobers up reality will hit...... Pokes win big for the victims.


She will be spending many years behind bars......as she should.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> John Robinson's USC (a dangerous opponent) takes on 6-0 #3 Utah & #10 Stanford takes on a Huskies team that could be dangerous if all went
> well, though I'm not sure WA is there yet.


good calls marvin. utah is beat down. this changes the landscape dramatically since so many were on the utah bandwagon. 

stanford rolls. the #5 white boy at stanford gets better and better. i like him a bunch.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> good calls marvin. utah is beat down. this changes the landscape dramatically since so many were on the utah bandwagon.
> 
> stanford rolls. the #5 white boy at stanford gets better and better. i like him a bunch.


#5 has a very good pedigree - dad former Stanford & Bronco WR, Mom former Stanford soccer player - 1 brother @ Duke playing WR 
& younger brother frosh QB at local HS. He is also more than a handful & will be for other teams as long as he plays college ball. 

USC could kick a lot of butt in the SEC on a yearly basis. Though you guys do have some monster lineman that makes your RB's look 
better .


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Marvin, you must be partaking in the recreational goods in your state. The west coast teams would be middle of the SEC pack at best.


----------



## Glenda Brown

stanford rolls. the #5 white boy at stanford gets better and better. i like him a bunch.

Wow --- so do I and am glad others are starting to recognize him. Hey, Crackerd, no comments from you? I thought we were BBs.

Glenda


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> stanford rolls. the #5 white boy at stanford gets better and better. i like him a bunch.
> 
> Wow --- so do I and am glad others are starting to recognize him. Hey, Crackerd, no comments from you? I thought we were BBs.


What can I say but this is how Condi planned it all along - "Crimson Tide Lite" - for The Farm's football program becoming nationally competitive. With Marvin consulting on keeping them SAT scores up for y'all while it was happening, of course.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> What can I say but this is how Condi planned it all along - "Crimson Tide Lite" - for The Farm's football program becoming nationally competitive. With Marvin consulting on keeping them SAT scores up for y'all while it was happening, of course.
> 
> MG


I'm a big Condi fan, wish she was running for president. Re: football I like that power football style. Stanford, Alabama, LSU all have great power running teams and a very good defense. I like USC's pro style offense, but am disappointed in their defense this year, though they did look better against Utah. After watching ND run all over SC, I really don't think they old match up well against LSU or Alabama this year. My short term hopes for SC are for them to continue to gell under their new, interim coach to the point he gains credibility as a recruiter and coach. I would love to see him named head coach at the end of the year and move on into a new era.


----------



## roseberry

i have a question for the lsu fans. the lsu defense has looked pretty darn good this season to me. last year when the new defensive coordinator was hired, i recall a great deal of dissatisfaction with the lack of a "big name" splash.

what do you guys feel like now?


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Unquestionably Fornette is the best RB LSU has ever had and the Tigers have a stable of young RB talent. Harris looked better on Saturday night but will need to step up in the stretch. The D Line is where it needs to be and the LBs are looking better than at the same point last year. Still feel like the secondary is questionable. Too many blown assignments and too often they are late in covering or letting receivers blow right by with lack of help over the top. WKU passed for 325 in the rain in Death Valley. Might have been a different story on a dry night in DV. The D is primarily in M to M but the games left in the stretch will tell the tale. Hope Im wrong, we will see.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i have a question for the lsu fans. the lsu defense has looked pretty darn good this season to me. last year when the new defensive coordinator was hired, i recall a great deal of dissatisfaction with the lack of a "big name" splash.
> 
> what do you guys feel like now?


Joe Alleva wouldn't agree to the money to get Clancy Pendergast as The DC. Obviously that was my pick. 

The defense has been okay. Ed O has been worth his money in spades as The DL coach.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Delta Whitetail said:


> Unquestionably Fornette is the best RB LSU has ever had and the Tigers have a stable of young RB talent. Harris looked better on Saturday night but will need to step up in the stretch. The D Line is where it needs to be and the LBs are looking better than at the same point last year. Still feel like the secondary is questionable. Too many blown assignments and too often they are late in covering or letting receivers blow right by with lack of help over the top. WKU passed for 325 in the rain in Death Valley. Might have been a different story on a dry night in DV. The D is primarily in M to M but the games left in the stretch will tell the tale. Hope Im wrong, we will see.


They played a ton of zone this past week. The guy threw like 61 times or so. That's not bad considering the offense they played & defending that many passes with starters out.


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
the best thing about ed o is that even if he couldn't coach a d-line, he could recruit and sign a d-line that don't need much coaching! everytime i see coach o interviewed i am reminded of the joe dirt scene where he couldn't tell the difference in "home is where you make it" and "homos naked".

correct, western kentucky is a pretty fair team.

cutty, 
man, it was a freak play. come on back out. it happens to everyone.......my favorite team lost a "three peat" on the "kick six" a couple years back. i lived to post again. my favorite team lost when a pressured qb choked, threw a pass straight up, hit one of three nearby defenders in the back of the head, bounced up, was caught and ran in for a score. it happened only a few weeks back.(this by a state school that wont even fly its own state flag;-)) i lived to post again.

fsu beat clemson!

i miss the contributions of dustin this year, where he go?
i miss the contributions of /paul and scheaffer this year too, where they go? oh yeah.....we know where they went!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> i have a question for the lsu fans. the lsu defense has looked pretty darn good this season to me. last year when the new defensive coordinator was hired, i recall a great deal of dissatisfaction with the lack of a "big name" splash.
> 
> what do you guys feel like now?


So far, so good;-)

Steele certainly has the "chops" to be in the position he is. 

What's finer than being a DC in the SEC? Just look at the talent year after year especially on the D side of the ball at LSU. 

Looking forward the best game of the year, weekend after next. A true "clash of titans"! Two big, fast and talented teams.

As the old cliche goes, "it will be won in the trenches" never rang truer than this epic match. That's because these aren't two teams with gimmicky Offenses. If you enjoy a "power game", this is the real deal! 

Whichever team wins should be ranked #1 in all polls. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## roseberry

what about gators and dawgs in this saturday's wlocp? bubba? buck? no smack?;-)


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> what about gators and dawgs in this saturday's wlocp? bubba? buck? no smack?;-)


I don't talk smack with a guy whose dog keeps winning trials, when I have trouble getting mine out of the truck!


----------



## crackerd

Upset alert on the Palouse for The Farm and Glenda: My intel is, Condi's plugging in the *"run and glissando offense"* to trick The Pirate and his band of pass-happy WASUers - maybe Marvin S. Hamlisch can confirm...

YBB


----------



## jgsanders

Delta Whitetail said:


> Unquestionably Fornette is the best RB LSU has ever had and the Tigers have a stable of young RB talent. Harris looked better on Saturday night but will need to step up in the stretch. The D Line is where it needs to be and the LBs are looking better than at the same point last year. Still feel like the secondary is questionable. Too many blown assignments and too often they are late in covering or letting receivers blow right by with lack of help over the top. WKU passed for 325 in the rain in Death Valley. Might have been a different story on a dry night in DV. The D is primarily in M to M but the games left in the stretch will tell the tale. Hope Im wrong, we will see.


LSU has an awesome team and I hope they whip Bama. My hunting buddy and Veterinarian is an LSU grad and LA native. 

I did however point out to my buddy that LSU hired a Clemson castaway to run their Defense. Kevin Steele could not cut the mustard in the ACC during his time at Clemson. Since his departure and the arrival of Mr. Brent Venables, Clemson's D finished #1 in overall D in the country last year and just came off a 58-0 shutout of "the school formally known as the U." LSU has a ton of talent that will help hide Steele's issues, but we saw him try to get overly cute and complex in his play calling here which ultimately led to his dismissal. Hope he doesn't let you down.


----------



## Tim Mc

Franco said:


> So far, so good;-)
> 
> Steele certainly has the "chops" to be in the position he is.
> 
> What's finer than being a DC in the SEC? Just look at the talent year after year especially on the D side of the ball at LSU.
> 
> Looking forward the best game of the year, weekend after next. A true "clash of titans"! Two big, fast and talented teams.
> 
> As the old cliche goes, "it will be won in the trenches" never rang truer than this epic match. That's because these aren't two teams with gimmicky Offenses. If you enjoy a "power game", this is the real deal!
> 
> Whichever team wins should be ranked #1 in all polls.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


Funny how the people who seem to look down their nose at the "gimmicky " offenses are fans of the teams that don't run them. "Gimmicky", trick play , fake punt or field goal to win a game is ok though of course. That's traditional hard nosed football the way it's supposed to be played , right?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TV went out in family room. Problem with DISH. Service tech will be out Monday morn. So I have to watch on smaller tv in bedroom. Lots of thunder storms rolling through last night. Something wrong with one of the connections at the dish.


----------



## roseberry

tim,
how about one game for misdmnr dui?
one game for misdmnr under age drinking?
one game for extreme lack of judgement in view of what happened in stillwater last saturday?

urban has plenty of qb's right?

wayne get that old set "warmed up"! whtat's up with tamu ugly uni's?


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> So far, so good;-)
> 
> Steele certainly has the "chops" to be in the position he is.
> 
> What's finer than being a DC in the SEC? Just look at the talent year after year especially on the D side of the ball at LSU.
> 
> Looking forward the best game of the year, weekend after next. A true "clash of titans"! Two big, fast and talented teams.
> 
> As the old cliche goes, "it will be won in the trenches" never rang truer than this epic match. That's because these aren't two teams with gimmicky Offenses. If you enjoy a "power game", this is the real deal!
> 
> Whichever team wins should be ranked #1 in all polls.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


Should be good, two undefeateds head to head, but no way is OSU moving to #1, with one lousy when over a ranked team.


----------



## roseberry

mn, bama isn't undefeated. loss to univ o miss.

boogs just took the lead over the rebs!!!! go boogs!


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> tim,
> how about one game for misdmnr dui?
> one game for misdmnr under age drinking?
> one game for extreme lack of judgement in view of what happened in stillwater last saturday?
> 
> urban has plenty of qb's right?
> 
> wayne get that old set "warmed up"! whtat's up with tamu ugly uni's?


Can't say I disagree. He f...d up. 
I wouldn't lay the Stillwater thing on to heavy, but I get what you're saying? Bad all the way around for sure.


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> mn, bama isn't undefeated. loss to univ o miss.
> 
> boogs just took the lead over the rebs!!!! go boogs!


Oh my, when he talked about the winner getting the number one seed, I figured he must have meant the OSU/TCU game. Bama doesn't have a win over a ranked team, and a bad loss.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> boogs just took the lead over the rebs!!!! go boogs!


Shameless. Just, shameless.


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> Oh my, when he talked about the winner getting the number one seed, I figured he must have meant the OSU/TCU game. Bama doesn't have a win over a ranked team, and a bad loss.


the twelve?

too bad, so sad........but when temple beats the irish tonight the big twelve winner will be left out again. the undefeated winner of the temple/memphis game gets in!;-)


----------



## mngundog

mngundog said:


> Should be good, two undefeateds head to head, but no way is OSU moving to #1, with one lousy when over a ranked team.





roseberry said:


> the twelve?
> 
> too bad, so sad........but when temple beats the irish tonight the big twelve winner will be left out again. the undefeated winner of the temple/memphis game gets in!;-)


I agreed.

So, Bama at #1 with one good win and one bad loss?


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> I agreed.
> 
> So, Bama at #1 with one good win and one bad loss?


That's why we need a true playoff system. How do you judge a team with one good win, lots of pretty good wins and one bad loss against an undefeated team with no "good" wins. The teams play the schedule they have. It is impossible for me to even guess how, lets say a two loss Arizona State would do against Baylor or Ohio State, they looked pretty good against Oregon. The only way I can for sure say is for the teams to play each other head to head. I think we are in the midst of a transition from the old way where teams were voted on by record with some weight added to strength of schedule which is all so subjective, and a head to head playoff system where one or even two losses won't kill you. Now it will be which team is the actual best at the end of the season versus who was best over the whole season.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Shameless. Just, shameless.


Exactly what I thought! Never thought I'd ever see that. Strange bedfellows!


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Exactly what I thought! Never thought I'd ever see that. Strange bedfellows!


boogs couldn't do it. i guess i will be pulling for the tigahs........but not next weekend!;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

And the next qb is born. Game was supposed to be played Halloween night. Then the TAM on the helmets would glow.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looks like GA is done


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Upset alert on the Palouse for The Farm and Glenda: My intel is, Condi's plugging in the *"run and glissando offense"* to trick The Pirate and his band of pass-happy WASUers - maybe Marvin S. Hamlisch can confirm...
> 
> YBB


When the refs invalidated the obvious fumble you knew they were not going to let the Coug's win if they 
could help it, though they apparently had a slim chance at the end. One only needs to question how much 
of that was the rain & cold conditions & how much was the fact that the "Farmers" are not as tough as made 
out to be?


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> & how much was the fact that the "Farmers" are not as tough as made
> out to be?


uhhhhh..............i think not as tuff! also a good observation about officiating marvin. think that during this season barely half over we have seen,,,,,the world loves the trojans, then the bruins with the frosh qb, then the utes.....ooops, then the cardinal by default. they didn't look all that good, including #5.

who should we love next out west?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> ...who should we love next out west?


Permit me to channel Marvin: University of the Pacific, Eddie LeBaron's alma mater, when they follow UAB's (U-_*ab*_'s) lead and restore the football program they dropped 20 years ago. Great opportunity for them 'Kitties to pounce on the balance of Left Coast college football power. And no UPac football restoration at going for the brass (or silver, if you will) ring 










would be complete without Glenda's coming aboard as cheerleader (and majorette!) coach, of course.

MG


----------



## Glenda Brown

Crackerd, they aren't called "cheerleaders," they are the Stanford Dollies! High IQ's combined with high kicking routines. They perform all over, including at Children's Hospitals, many civic events, etc., not just at sporting events.

Marvin --- The Farm could always use more big, strong Farmers applying to attend. WSU (or as it was previously known, WSC) with its outstanding agricultural school has produced some of the backbone to the farming communities in the Northwest.

When you are a Stanford fan, you always need to be philosophical and roll with it. It is highly ranked in innumerable sports, and as I privately pointed out to Crackerd, produces top competitive golfers, tennis players, swimmers, basketball (in some years), baseball, and many other sports. They cultivate the student-athlete. 

Crackerd's Best Bud


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda Brown said:


> Crackerd, they aren't called "cheerleaders," they are the Stanford Dollies! High IQ's combined with high kicking routines. They perform all over, including at Children's Hospitals, many civic events, etc., not just at sporting events.
> 
> Marvin --- The Farm could always use more big, strong Farmers applying to attend. WSU (or as it was previously known, WSC) with its outstanding agricultural school has produced some of the backbone to the farming communities in the Northwest.
> 
> When you are a Stanford fan, you always need to be philosophical and roll with it. It is highly ranked in innumerable sports, and as I privately pointed out to Crackerd, produces top competitive golfers, tennis players, swimmers, basketball (in some years), baseball, and many other sports. They cultivate the student-athlete.
> 
> Crackerd's Best Bud


Cheryl tells a funny story. She and her best friend were co-valedictorians at their high school in Santa Cruz. Cheryl's best friend went to Stanford while Cheryl wanting to get far away from her mom went to Arkansas. As luck would have it Stanford came out to play Arkansas, so Jane followed the team to visit Cheryl and watch the game. Before the game the two marching bands had a battle of the bands judged by some "unbiased" locals. It was obvious to everyone there, including Cheryl, the Stanford marching band was head and shoulders better than Arkansas, but Arkansas won. Cheryl's friend is very smart, but very naïve and couldn't understand how Arkansas won. Cheryl just said they must be better because the judges said so, Jane never heard of southern justice.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I just noticed that Texas lost to Iowa State 0-24. Wow. Any goodwill Charlie got from the last two wins probably is gone.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's here. LSU/gump Week. Maybe it's the venti pumpkin spice frappuccino. Maybe it's AFR on the local ESPN radio. Or maybe, just maybe it's that this week is just bigger than the rest. I for one am pumped.


----------



## roseberry

yes it is here!

jacob is pumped to 200 psi!
marcus is talking purple smack on finebaum!
tigahs gonna be ranked #1 tomorrow night by the committee!

for the next five days it will be GREAT to be a ben-gals fan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LSU v. AL, guess what. One of you is going to lose. Should be a good game.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's here. LSU/gump Week. Maybe it's the venti pumpkin spice frappuccino. Maybe it's AFR on the local ESPN radio. Or maybe, just maybe it's that this week is just bigger than the rest. I for one am pumped.


Should be a great game! There's a few good games spaced out pretty much all day. My plan is to sit in a tree from before dawn til 2 or 3 , then go home and feast on College Football . Only two things could change that plan.The first would be scoring on a big buck, which would be sweet. The rut is in full swing in Northern Ohio and a cold front is coming through Friday. The second would be if my better half has some home improvement plans for me. I really hope it's the first!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> yes it is here!
> 
> jacob is pumped to 200 psi!
> marcus is talking purple smack on finebaum!
> tigahs gonna be ranked #1 tomorrow night by the committee!
> 
> for the next five days it will be GREAT to be a ben-gals fan!!!!!!!!


Are you showing your hand a lil??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> LSU v. AL, guess what. One of you is going to lose. Should be a good game.


It's the best 2 teams in the conference. Someone has to lose, but it will be one heck of a game to get to that point. 2 teams that were literally built specifically for each other.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Should be a great game! There's a few good games spaced out pretty much all day. My plan is to sit in a tree from before dawn til 2 or 3 , then go home and feast on College Football . Only two things could change that plan.The first would be scoring on a big buck, which would be sweet. The rut is in full swing in Northern Ohio and a cold front is coming through Friday. The second would be if my better half has some home improvement plans for me. I really hope it's the first!


Honey do lists are not for The Fall & Winter.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Honey do lists are not for The Fall & Winter.


Will you tell my wife that. My hunting buddy does a good job building up his DTI (domestic tranquility index) over the summer to take time off during hunting season. I seem to spend a lot of my DTIs on field trials with very little left for hunting season.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Honey do lists are not for The Fall & Winter.


john and tim,

one question.......is the man making the above statement married or single?;-) yeah, right!

imho, the game is close. but if coker turns it over......lsu wins. if harris turns it over(and he hasn't yet)......alabama has a chance.

if fournette rushes too well against the front and alabama has to put 8, the play action will kill. if harris can hit it?
DITTO for alabama.

middle linebacker play in this game is world class.

both secondaries started the season poorly. which ever set of db's play significantly better than the other can also impact turnovers and the outcome.

i hope bama aint gotta kick a field goal!

can fsu beat clemson?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Hype Video. 

https://vimeo.com/144411072


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Will you tell my wife that. My hunting buddy does a good job building up his DTI (domestic tranquility index) over the summer to take time off during hunting season. I seem to spend a lot of my DTIs on field trials with very little left for hunting season.


I would, but you admitted to spending time that you could use for hunting season on FTs. You can have one or the other. Not both.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> john and tim,
> 
> one question.......is the man making the above statement married or single?;-) yeah, right!
> 
> imho, the game is close. but if coker turns it over......lsu wins. if harris turns it over(and he hasn't yet)......alabama has a chance.
> 
> if fournette rushes too well against the front and alabama has to put 8, the play action will kill. if harris can hit it?
> DITTO for alabama.
> 
> middle linebacker play in this game is world class.
> 
> both secondaries started the season poorly. which ever set of db's play significantly better than the other can also impact turnovers and the outcome.
> 
> i hope bama aint gotta kick a field goal!
> 
> can fsu beat clemson?




All I have to say about the 1st part!! 

That's certainly a logical assessment of the game. I'll do my unit breakdowns later this week.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I would, but you admitted to spending time that you could use for hunting season on FTs. You can have one or the other. Not both.


I need both, isn't this America, land of the free?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If you want to be single, absolutely!! If you want to be married, you have a boss. Those are the rules.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you want to be single, absolutely!! If you want to be married, you have a boss. Those are the rules.


Did your wife tell you this Jacob?


----------



## John Robinson

Thankfully, I have a pretty understanding wife who might love our dogs more than she loves me. Since they need me along on a hunt I might get to hunt more than I deserve.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

dont have time to train dogs and go out and scout good land for hunting. so thats why i go out and train then just hunt on a high fence place. less time scouting. lol


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> john and tim,
> 
> one question.......is the man making the above statement married or single?;-) yeah, right!
> 
> imho, the game is close. but if coker turns it over......lsu wins. if harris turns it over(and he hasn't yet)......alabama has a chance.
> 
> if fournette rushes too well against the front and alabama has to put 8, the play action will kill. if harris can hit it?
> DITTO for alabama.
> 
> middle linebacker play in this game is world class.
> 
> both secondaries started the season poorly. which ever set of db's play significantly better than the other can also impact turnovers and the outcome.
> 
> i hope bama aint gotta kick a field goal!
> 
> can fsu beat clemson?


Yes but it will be a tall task. Exacerbated by the horrible rash of injuries we are trying to overcome. A large part of the "if" is dependent on the availability of some key players. Terrence Smith at MLB, and most obviously Cook. 

Clemson is very good, and FSU crapped the bed against a piss poor GT team. They have played with fire with inferior opponents far too many times of late and it bit this young team in the hind parts. So many wasted opportunities to put that game away. They deserved to lose. Hopefully it was a learning experience for this team. 

Now the question is who plays QB. Sean Mac looked better to me against Cuse (granted it was cuse) than Golson has all year. His timing was better, he checked to secondary and third options much more often, stood tall in the pocket and delivered accurate balls under pressure instead of immediately bailing, and finally we stretched the field and hit the long ball. Will be very interesting to see who gets the start. Also, wondering how Kelly will try to mitigate our glaring hole at safety with Marshall and Andrews out.

That said I don't expect to win, but I don't think it impossible. FSU has more talent and speed than Clemson has faced all year. Clemson players are talking a big game and freely throwing the smack, but the pressure is on them. They have everything to lose.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> ...talking a big game and freely throwing the smack, but the pressure is on them. They have everything to lose.


'Cutty, for Our Jacob's edification, is this an LSWho-inclusive appraisal for Saturday's _*really-big *_game?

MG


----------



## roseberry

cutty,
i say clemson will gag on this game. fsu by 6!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry, so you're saying the orange-clad team that's playing Libre Zapatos Universite (Free Shoes U) will be Clemsoning* come Saturday? Shhh - don't dare say that anywhere in the vicinity of Hoover, Ala., or Bristol, Conn.!

* Clem-son'-ing, intransitive vb., from South Carolina low country English, first-usage ca. 2006
Definition: Tallywacking oneself into ignominious defeat in college football
gerund: "to Clemson," definition: further impinging of FCS self-abasement
adjective: Clemsonian. As used in old football ditty:

_*Watermelon, watermelon, watermelon rind,
look on the sco'board, and see who's behind -
Iff'n it be the favored team you happen to find
best believe they's in one mo' Clemsonian bind.
*_
MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Did your wife tell you this Jacob?


Years of life experiences & paying attention to others.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Thankfully, I have a pretty understanding wife who might love our dogs more than she loves me. Since they need me along on a hunt I might get to hunt more than I deserve.


Well you've got it made bro.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> roseberry, so you're saying the orange-clad team that's playing Libre Zapatos Universite (Free Shoes U) will be Clemsoning* come Saturday? Shhh - don't dare say that anywhere in the vicinity of Hoover, Ala., or Bristol, Conn.!
> 
> * Clem-son'-ing, intransitive vb., from South Carolina low country English, first-usage ca. 2006
> Definition: Tallywacking oneself into ignominious defeat in college football
> gerund: "to Clemson," definition: further impinging of FCS self-abasement
> adjective: Clemsonian. As used in old football ditty:
> 
> _*Watermelon, watermelon, watermelon rind,
> look on the sco'board, and see who's behind -
> Iff'n it be the favored team you happen to find
> best believe they's in one mo' Clemsonian bind.
> *_
> MG



Is it clemsoning if you lose to a team that owns you, your conference, and your division? Not sure. 

I would like to know the over under on whether dabo has a solid stool this week.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> Is it clemsoning if you lose to a team that owns you, your conference, and your division? Not sure.
> 
> I would like to know the over under on whether dabo has a solid stool this week.


Actually, Clemson is 6 and 6 against FSU the last 12 years. In 4 of those 6 loses FSU was ranked #8 in the country or higher. 

Any team from Texas that wants a piece of Clemson, let's spot it and play baby!

Ask Notre Dame, Oklahoma, Ohio State, LSU or a number of other schools how their last game against Clemson went....crickets....


----------



## Migillicutty

Wise of you to stop at 12 years since FSU won the previous 11 meetings. 

The all time series record is 20-8. FSU has won the last 3 meetings. The biggest victory goes to FSU and was 57-0. Jimbo is 4-1 against Clemson. Since joining the ACC in 1992 FSU has won the conference title 15 times, clemson just once. FSU owns Clemson. 

This is the year for Clemson, no doubt. Double digit favorites for a reason. Pressure is on! Better get it done this year because it will be a while before they win again. 

What do teams in Texas have to do with FSU/Clemson?


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Wise of you to stop at 12 years since FSU won the previous 11 meetings.
> 
> The all time series record is 20-8. FSU has won the last 3 meetings. The biggest victory goes to FSU and was 57-0. Jimbo is 4-1 against Clemson. Since joining the ACC in 1992 FSU has won the conference title 15 times, clemson just once. FSU owns Clemson.
> 
> This is the year for Clemson, no doubt. Double digit favorites for a reason. Pressure is on! Better get it done this year because it will be a while before they win again.
> 
> What do teams in Texas have to do with FSU/Clemson?


I think is was assuming you were a Texas school fan due to your location.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Is it clemsoning if you lose to a team that owns you, your conference, and your division? Not sure.
> 
> I would like to know the over under on whether dabo has a solid stool this week.


I don't think so. I think it's when they lose to a team that you have no clue how they did. That said, Free Shoes U by 10.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> Wise of you to stop at 12 years since FSU won the previous 11 meetings.
> 
> The all time series record is 20-8. FSU has won the last 3 meetings. The biggest victory goes to FSU and was 57-0. Jimbo is 4-1 against Clemson. Since joining the ACC in 1992 FSU has won the conference title 15 times, clemson just once. FSU owns Clemson.
> 
> This is the year for Clemson, no doubt. Double digit favorites for a reason. Pressure is on! Better get it done this year because it will be a while before they win again.
> 
> What do teams in Texas have to do with FSU/Clemson?


Pressure is what they put in tires.

You are still welcome at my campfire/tailgate tent anytime. Clemson is a very special place and we do it the right way. Win or lose... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bibEMGRzS4M


----------



## roseberry

i post "gag". mg posts a complete replay of 90 years of clemson football.(the ten years with an old gadsden native and Bryant coached Danny Ford were pretty good). anyways mg, great cheer!!!!!!

i just heard paul finbaum on college football live say clemson had the seasons' biggetst win so far over notre dame! he is sitting to close to danny and joey! am i the only person in america that watched the irish get beat, then get unbeat by the booth zeeb, then almost got beat again by a coach that was brainfarting? noter is noter and they will be exposed sooner or later and they still gotta play the great stanford........

am i the only one in america that watched stanford get dominated saturday night. if the committee wishes to waste a playoff spot on the irish they should watch their last title game!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> i post "gag". mg posts a complete replay of 90 years of clemson football.(the ten years with an old gadsden native and Bryant coached Danny Ford were pretty good). anyways mg, great cheer!!!!!!
> 
> i just heard paul finbaum on college football live say clemson had the seasons' biggetst win so far over notre dame! he is sitting to close to danny and joey! am i the only person in america that watched the irish get beat, then get unbeat by the booth zeeb, then almost got beat again by a coach that was brainfarting? noter is noter and they will be exposed sooner or later and they still gotta play the great stanford........
> 
> am i the only one in america that watched stanford get dominated saturday night. if the committee wishes to waste a playoff spot on the irish they should watch their last title game!


I watched until the fumble got awarded to the "farmers" & went to bed before I got worked up. I guess I'm one of 
the few that believe a guy like Mike Leach is an asset to any conference. He isn't going to get any breaks. 

BTW, where's Craig James?????????????????


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Pressure is what they put in tires.
> 
> You are still welcome at my campfire/tailgate tent anytime. Clemson is a very special place and we do it the right way. Win or lose...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bibEMGRzS4M


I've been there many times. One of my favorite venues, though I don't love how the upper deck sways. Only had to sit up there once. Hope I don't ever sit up there again.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> BTW, where's Craig James?????????????????


in a closet


----------



## Migillicutty

Ha well played. 

Look at Clemson getting the nod at number 1. I like it.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Ha well played.
> 
> Look at Clemson getting the nod at number 1. I like it.


they are sure to gag it now! couldn't be better for the 'noles.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Funny John. You want to hear something funny but sad at the same time? Some are projecting that this upcoming Texas game vs Kansas will only draw a half full stadium (in Austin). Because many will be staying home to watch the LSU v. AL game on tv. TX is considering selling KS returned tickets for $25.

When is the last time you guys saw a $25 ticket?


----------



## roseberry

wayne,
i hope they fill the stadium, it is sad


----------



## Franco

Doing so at Bryant Denny will make it that much sweeter


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> Doing so at Bryant Denny will make it that much sweeter


You & Jacob enjoy your day - this is what people are fans for .


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Doing so at Bryant Denny will make it that much sweeter


SO YOU BETTER WATCH THE 2011 REGULAR SEASON GAME ON "CLASSIC REPLAYS" TONIGHT ON THE SEC NETWORK! - Les Miles ;-);-);-)


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> SO YOU BETTER WATCH THE 2011 REGULAR SEASON GAME ON "CLASSIC REPLAYS" TONIGHT ON THE SEC NETWORK! - Les Miles ;-);-);-)


"Game Of The Century" lived up to its billing. 

Chapter 2 of GOTC will be epic! 56 hours and counting;-)

Expect to see LSU utilize the Forward Pass!


----------



## Migillicutty

GOTC? Ha, maybe game of the division.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> GOTC? Ha, maybe game of the division.


'Cutty, sorry but you get an excise tax for gratuitous use of "ha" - as the reality for many of us is, if 'Bama-LSU were the *only game of the year,* a one-game _*season*_ would satisfy we smash-mouth football aficionados.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

We all know you SECers live in a bubble. A tiny little whimsical bubble of fantasy.


----------



## dbonham

Our bubble just happens to represent 2 of the 4 teams at the top right now.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> We all know you SECers live in a bubble. A tiny little whimsical bubble of fantasy.


wow, you make it sound like a really nice place to live!

but it's actually a much better bubble than you describe.;-)


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> wow, you make it sound like a really nice place to live!
> 
> but it's actually a much better bubble than you describe.;-)


C'mon, man! - let's give 'Cutty the benefit of the doubt about bubbles. He's actually saying SECers are "on the bubble" at competing for *the soon-to-be-renamed Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup for athletic academic integrity. *I'm sure we are all proud to be bubbling there with 'Cutty and his Criminoleans, past and present.

MG


----------



## Maddog10

Twitter saying there could be some news coming out of the University of Georgia today. Rumor is that the DC is getting fired after some physical altercation with players... This mainly just interests me as a UK fan since we are travelling down to Georgia Saturday.

*EDIT* Mark Richt just came out and said that their DC is currently working getting ready for UK, so rumor seems false... That's what trusting twitter will get ya.


----------



## roseberry

mg, be nice to jimbo. he is going through a lot right now!


----------



## crackerd

Maddog10 said:


> Twitter saying there could be some news coming out of the University of Georgia today. Rumor is that the DC is getting fired after some physical altercation with players...


Well, then. This would totally explain 'Cutty's sudden preoccupation with SECers' "bubbles" and the *the soon-to-be-renamed Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup for athletic academic integrity - *who gets the Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup points for this incident, since the DC came to UGa from FSU by way of 'Bama? Are any Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup points shared evenly among the three, or is it winner-take-all for UGa as Pruitt's most recent stop?

MG


----------



## crackerd

Maddog10 said:


> *EDIT* Mark Richt just came out and said that their DC is currently working getting ready for UK, so rumor seems false... That's what trusting twitter will get ya.


Doggone that Rev. Richt, doing and saying everything with great probity and rectitude to ensure that the soon-to-be-renamed Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup isn't graced by another name (the Rev's) to become the Fulmer-Fisher-FSU-Cup with, er, Richt(er) Scale Ratings[SUB]TM[/SUB]!

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Franco said:


> "Game Of The Century" lived up to its billing.
> 
> Chapter 2 of GOTC will be epic! 56 hours and counting;-)
> 
> Expect to see LSU utilize the Forward Pass!


GOTC may be stretching it a bit. Game of the week for sure, possibly game of the season. I can't watch a game without rooting for one team to win, and since I pretty much despise both of them, this is a tough one.
I'm going with the Tigers since their fan base has waited longer for a championship. (When you live in Cleveland you tend to think of who's fans have waited longer). 
Plus I love the LSU uniforms. How's that for scientific! 
Looking forward to a great game no matter the outcome!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I've never been a fan of the games tagged GOTC. The last 2 lived up to their billing (In the fact that they were great games with beaucoup drama in them.) in total different ways. LSU/gumps & The Over rated State University/wishagain.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Now, as promised, it's time to break down the positions. 

OL: Advantage LSU. It's really hard to not pick the team with 3 guys who grade out as 1st round draft picks. Love Cam Rob, but as a group, it's an advantage for LSU. 

QB: Advantage LSU. Give me the guy with superior arm talent & mobility. Oh, yeah the guy who is the most efficient by a substantial margin. 

RB: Advantage LSU. I'll take the best player on the field for the 2nd year in a row for $2K, Alex. It will be interesting to see how much Derrius Guice gets to play. I'm hoping a lot. I'm curious to see how Derrick Henry does. LSU plays a standard nickel, but that might change for this game. Just a mighty big back to play nickel, IMO. 

WRs: Slight advantage LSU. With Malachi & Travin getting it together the last few weeks (They woefully underperformed from the beginning of the season through The Eastern Michigan game.), give me LSU in this department. 

TEs: Advantage gumps. Pretty simple. 

DL: Advantage gumps. The best DL (Depth wise.) St. Nick has had there. I love the huge strides toward that LSU has made under new DL coach Ed O (Simply put, he's the best in the business.), but LSU does not have the depth that the gumps enjoy. 

LBs: Push. The fact that this is a push surprises me. I thought it would be an advantage for the gumps, but how can you go against 2 LBs that are Butkus Semifinalists?? For the record, the gumps have 1. 

Secondary: Slight advantage LSU. I wouldn't have thought this would be close before the season, but LSU hasn't played that well as a group. They will actually be playing their 1st game together with all hands on deck (Tre' White is still gimpy.). Experience is what I'm putting stock in on this one. LSU is far more talented in the secondary, it's time for them to play like it. 

P: Advantage gumps. Um, I shouldn't even dignify this with any reasoning. Their punter is better than a good bit of them who play on Sunday. LSU's punter can boom it, but he can shank it just as easily. 

PK: Advantage LSU. Just as the last category isn't remotely close, neither is this one. LSU has the only kicker in conference who hasn't missed a FG. The same can't be said in return. 

All week in The BR, all you hear about is The Streak. Yes, LSU has lost the last 4. It should have won half of those & who knows if they didn't kill themselves last time they went to tuscaloser. I'm tired of hearing about it. This team is. LSU does well in the state of Alabama. LSU has the better team. I think Sir Leonard wraps up The Heisman this week. I think LSU gets up early, has another head scratcher or 2 series in defense that tightens the game back up. I have Malachi catching what ends up being the game winning TD pass. 

LSU 28

gumps 24


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> mg, be nice to jimbo. he is going through a lot right now!


Yup, dem yallow jackets can sting. 

Everyone attempts to bring their best against Da Tide. 

Y'all watch out now cause I know LSU is going to Pass some in this game!

As the late Bum Phillips would say; When you Pass the ball, three things can happen and two of them are bad.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Well, then. This would totally explain 'Cutty's sudden preoccupation with SECers' "bubbles" and the *the soon-to-be-renamed Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup for athletic academic integrity - *who gets the Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup points for this incident, since the DC came to UGa from FSU by way of 'Bama? Are any Fulmer-Fisher-FSU Cup points shared evenly among the three, or is it winner-take-all for UGa as Pruitt's most recent stop?
> 
> MG


Stop being so modest, the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference has been leading the nation in arrests and cheating for quite some time. Do I need to post the list again? Nah, didn't think so. 

It can't be a "game of the century" when one of the teams has already lost to an average 2 loss team.


----------



## RookieTrainer

If you guys are able to throw it enough to keep us honest you have a pretty good shot at winning. I am going to enjoy watching the battle between LSU's Oline and our Dline for sure.



Franco said:


> Yup, dem yallow jackets can sting.
> 
> Everyone attempts to bring their best against Da Tide.
> 
> Y'all watch out now cause I know LSU is going to Pass some in this game!
> 
> As the late Bum Phillips would say; When you Pass the ball, three things can happen and two of them are bad.


----------



## Migillicutty

dbonham said:


> Our bubble just happens to represent 2 of the 4 teams at the top right now.


One of the top 4 teams. The other is getting a pass after losing to a very average Ol miss team. No other team gets that benefit of the doubt but one from the "mighty" SEC.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Well it beats losing to a 3-6 team I guess. Could you call them an average 3-6 team?



Migillicutty said:


> It can't be a "game of the century" when one of the teams has already lost to an average 2 loss team.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Well it beats losing to a 3-6 team I guess. Could you call them an average 3-6 team?


No, I'd classify them as pathetic.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> No, I'd classify them as pathetic.


So . . . .


----------



## Migillicutty

So what? Do you see me complaining about FSU's ranking? They lost to a crappy team. They blew it and got the ranking they deserve for it. Does that mean I can't have an opinion about other teams and their rankings? I now have to not speak to the absolute bias and ridiculous nature of some of the rankings of SEC teams. 

If FSU beats the number one team in the country Saturday do you think they will jump 14 spots in the rankings. They should if the committee believes that Clemson is #1 and FSU goes in the road and beats them but I doubt it will happen (that we win or that we jump into the top four with a win). That is my problem with these rankings. Has nothing to do with Bama or FSU particularly.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> One of the top 4 teams. The other is getting a pass after losing to a very average Ol miss team. No other team gets that benefit of the doubt but one from the "mighty" SEC.




Be honest with yourself. What do your eyes tell you??


----------



## roseberry

if fsu beats clemson in a close game, fsu will jump to at least number 6 with a record that includes a "quality loss" to the wreck. fsu will pass up the loser of al/lsu. if the committee does not promote fsu after it beats clemson, then the underlying (and bogus) narrative that notre dame is a "great team" that barely lost to a "slightly greater team", will be invalidated. in summary, if clemson stays undefeated and nd keeps one loss the committee is justified in putting nd in the playoff. but, if fsu beats clemson in a close one the committee must skyrocket fsu to keep the irish legit.

it's all about the irish.

besides fsu will also have an upcoming game with sec east champ florida to propel them from 6 into the top 4......provided they win!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Hype Video Part 2. 

https://vimeo.com/144671740


----------



## crackerd

Dunno 'bout no hype, Jacob - but for the fourth year in a row I've decided to go with my lucky "Peace & Love to (Beatin' the H*ll Out of) the 'Who" belt 










for my pregame walkthrough. "Fourth year in a row" may have some significance- say tanning some mo' of that Tiger hide?

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

If FSU looses, they could play TAMU in the Taxslayer bowl in Jacksonville, FL. According to one prediction. Is there such a bowl, place? 
I sure hope they win.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> If FSU looses, they could play TAMU in the Taxslayer bowl in Jacksonville, FL. According to one prediction. Is there such a bowl, place?
> I sure hope they win.


Taxslayer is the title sponsor, they also sponsor a NASCAR car....


----------



## Dan Storts

All of the top 9 will have had their playoff game by the end of the year. ND already had theirs in a hurricane but that's the breaks. Any of these teams which survive with an undefeated season should be a given spot. (Only 4 have a chance.) Yes Iowa could make it to the top 4 but it is remote. 

Now I don't study the game like most but was just taking a quick look at the numbers and the remaining scheduling. Wanted to see if it would be better for LSU or Bama to win. Think it would be Bama because Auburn is like a OSU vs. MU game. It doesn't matter the records. Now everyone can beat me up.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> If FSU looses, they could play TAMU in the Taxslayer bowl in Jacksonville, FL. According to one prediction. Is there such a bowl, place?
> I sure hope they win.


Are you saying you don't want to play FSU or don't want to play in that bowl?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't want Jacksonville.


----------



## Migillicutty

Not sure FSU's outcome will change TAMU's. Most of these have tie ins and its their option to take teams from that particular conference. Jax is a great place to visit, but it is a long way for TAMU fans.


----------



## crackerd

Shreveport and the Poulan Weedeater Bowl would be a much better destination for aTm - maybe ol' Wayne could run Reveille in an HRC test or two while they're down there.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't want Jacksonville.


Be thankful you have a team that is bowl eligible, my team may not see a bowl game for a couple of years


----------



## crackerd

You could always broker a deal with Tejas State and Fraudchione to play for a couple of Bevo flank steaks in the Longhorn Network Classic...

MG


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> Be thankful you have a team that is bowl eligible, my team may not see a bowl game for a couple of years


I think we will be elgible for the toilet bowl Bon. 

On another note I bet Jacob doesn't sleep a wink tonight from anticipation.


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> I think we will be elgible for the toilet bowl Bon.
> 
> On another note I bet Jacob doesn't sleep a wink tonight from anticipation.


bowl eligible does not equal bowl worthy....Texas does not need a "participation bowl game"...its bowl game will be to see if they can change the pollsters minds about Baylor on Dec 5


----------



## Kyle Garris

All I know is, right now, my Clemson Tigers are #!!!!!


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> bowl eligible does not equal bowl worthy....Texas does not need a "participation bowl game"...its bowl game will be to see if they can change the pollsters minds about Baylor on Dec 5


Bon I was thinking more along the lines of flush this season down the toilet bowl. But hey we did beat the sooners.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John/Jacob, The day is here. Tensions are running high. Some AL fans have gone overboard in their hatred for LSU. A small minority I am sure. I think it is going to be a great game. A close game. I think Le Smiles will mess it up somehow. I pick Alabama.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> John/Jacob, The day is here. Tensions are running high. Some AL fans have gone overboard in their hatred for LSU. A small minority I am sure.


wayne, it is finally here! very exciting day! lsu/bama has never been hateful in my world. i like all tigah's fans i know. 

here on rtf for instance: 
franco is a person i respect a great deal and view as a friend here on rtf. if i needed a speck to eat(trout or belly) i think i could call on him. he is as homer as a bengal fan gets. 
coachmo is a high integrity poster. i like him a great deal here. 
rbou is fired up when he comes on the cfb forum. i have never marshalled a stake for a nicer guy.
jacob.......jacob, hmmmmm? seriously, he is one of the finest young men around. jacob is such a good guy that he promised me when my daughter moved to baton rouge to live in sin with a louisiana boy(they are married now) that if things didn't go well and i needed him, he would go hold a twelve on my future son-in-law until i could get there from scottsboro!(8 hours)

my daughter's in-laws are fine people too......they are all "decorated"(purple hearts;-)) DANG, i like going down there to eat with them folks and they pulled for the tide with me in the sec championship against mizzou last year during the wedding reception!!!!!!

i am through with the mushy stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!

RMFTR!!!!!!!!

now wayne you just make sure them aggies beat them boogs today! i bet eda is all aggie in this one too!
btw, soooooooweeee pig and tommy hawk chop for the noles!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Wayne, if you had been in Baton Rouge in 2008 (Saban's first time back) you would know the hatred going overboard runs that way too. 

That said, I look for the usual tight, very physical grown man's football game. Team that gets best QB play probably wins. If Fournette goes wild we are in real trouble. 

Edit: I feel much better since Corso picked LSU. We don't do well when he picks us. 

RMFT



Wayne Nutt said:


> John/Jacob, The day is here. Tensions are running high. Some AL fans have gone overboard in their hatred for LSU. A small minority I am sure. I think it is going to be a great game. A close game. I think Le Smiles will mess it up somehow. I pick Alabama.


----------



## duk4me

Hey John and Jacob what y'all cooking for the big game?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The overboard I saw was a picture of a pro AL sign saying something like "We'll finish what Katrina started". Good luck to both LSU and AL.


----------



## Tim Mc

The Gators should be hanging their heads in shame. Vanderbilt can't even throw a forward pass. 
I seems every good team has a game like that once a year. Vandy played their hearts out.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> The Gators should be hanging their heads in shame.


Oh, yeah? First week in November, and Gators already punched their ticket for SEC championship game. Matters not if they needed four OTs against Little Sisters of the Poor SEC East, McElwain's the man who got 'em there. A'ight, Buck?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Hey John and Jacob what y'all cooking for the big game?


I'm scheduled for work tonight. Rumor is another ammonia leak. So, I actually haven't cooked anything. Not sure if I will. Doubtful considering I have to go to Donaldsonville to see if we are even working. 

I didn't sleep last night. Was working. 

Last time I'll check in before KO. 

LSU 28

gumps 24

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

Been hearing alot about Dalvin Cook this year but haven't watched him until today. He's every bit as good as advertised.


----------



## Tim Mc

That sucks. I hope you get to watch the game Jacob.


----------



## roseberry

tim,
no cooking, no company. i am gonna be sitting in my bedroom watching from my lucky sofa seat(i am like sheldon cooper about my football seat). if it goes like i expect my language will not be suitable for friends! lol

good luck all and good night!


----------



## Migillicutty

Congrats to Clemson. Nice win. Good team. 

Didnt have high hopes for FSU this year. Definitely need better QB play and not kill ourselves with unforced errors (delay of game and false start penalties) if we want be in playoff contention. Felt the defense played well but as soon as Clemson realized we couldn't pass effectively they stacked the box with 9 and we couldn't answer.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Congrats to Clemson. Nice win. Good team.
> 
> Didnt have high hopes for FSU this year. Definitely need better QB play and not kill ourselves with unforced errors (delay of game and false start penalties) if we want be in playoff contention. Felt the defense played well but as soon as Clemson realized we couldn't pass effectively they stacked the box with 9 and we couldn't answer.


QB seems to be all FSU is missing. That was a good tough game.


----------



## duk4me

Good luck to both of you. Me personally I think the winner will be.......I got no freaking idea.


----------



## Migillicutty

Someone needs to tell Clemson fans you aren't supposed to rush the field when you are number 1 and favored by double digits. I do appreciate the respect for FSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> QB seems to be all FSU is missing. That was a good tough game.


It does seem that way. Oline should be much better next year. DC will be back and hopefully a couple of the young receivers with lots of talent that have more size will be ready to step up. Defense will be good as we are very young. Just need a QB. It will be either Francois or Malik Henry. Hoping Henry can get on campus for spring ball. Kid's a baller.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> It does seem that way. Oline should be much better next year. DC will be back and hopefully a couple of the young receivers with lots of talent that have more size will be ready to step up. Defense will be good as we are very young. Just need a QB. It will be either Francois or Malik Henry. Hoping Henry can get on campus for spring ball. Kid's a baller.


They have put together several top five recruiting classes so I'm sure they are pretty deep.


----------



## crackerd

Ol' Bert Bulimia really set the table for the main course - well done Sooeys, especially Hunter Henry "hamming it up" on 4th down in OT! Best Big 12 game of the year in the SEC, and just desserts for the Ole Miss-ants.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Isn't ol miss UFs quality win and bama's quality loss?


----------



## roseberry

my apologies to the clemson tigers, nice game!

too bad for the the gators. they got a low qual win today.......and lost the opportunity for a non-conf quality win later this season!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> my apologies to the clemson tigers, nice game!
> 
> too bad for the the gators. they got a low qual win today.......and lost the opportunity for a non-conf quality loss later this season!;-)


I fixed it for you


----------



## roseberry

i said an "opportunity for", mr. declarator of quality wins and losses! however, with the noles losing again it will be low qual, win or lose!;-)


----------



## Buck Mann

crackerd said:


> Oh, yeah? First week in November, and Gators already punched their ticket for SEC championship game. Matters not if they needed four OTs against Little Sisters of the Poor SEC East, McElwain's the man who got 'em there. A'ight, Buck?
> 
> MG


No doubt. We were at the game and it was a tough game to watch. Their D-line whipped our O-line, but it was really the turnovers that almost did us in. Bottom line is, we'll be in Atlanta for the first time in a while. In August most of us just hoped to be bowl eligible this year.

Buck


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> i said an "opportunity for", mr. declarator of quality wins and losses! however, with the noles losing again it will be low qual, win or lose!;-)


We beat the spread against the number 1 team in the country. If we were in the SEC we'd move up 5 spots.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> We covered the spread against the number 1 team in the country. If we were in the SEC we'd move up 5 spots.


i wish lsu at least had an opportunity for a quality win tonight. tide lost to them johnnys though.;-)


----------



## coachmo

Migillicuty since your post is merely hypothetical I would add that if FSU was in the SEC they would have more than two loses so beating the spread against the #1 team wouldn't really matter!!


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migillicuty since your post is merely hypothetical I would add that if FSU was in the SEC they would have more than two loses so beating the spread against the #1 team wouldn't really matter!!


Of course you would because you have drank the kool aid. Tell us more about how awesome the sec east is. FSU isn't great this year but I highly doubt we'd have more than 2 losses if we had an sec east schedule. We just took the number 1 team in the country to the wire at their place. there are two teams in the sec that are clearly better than FSU and they are playing right now.


----------



## coachmo

Nope no kool aid drinker just making a point! You're starting to sound a lot like Schaffer! Where is he anyway?


----------



## Migillicutty

Someone has to balance out all the SEC homerism.


----------



## coachmo

You're right go ACC!


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Fournette has rushed 14 times for 14 yards. Heisman voters are watching.......


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Someone has to balance out all the SEC homerism.


C'mon, 'Cutty, we just proud of our 'Bama diaspora - Dabo, Mac, Mike Riley (oh, yeah). The crimson-colored glasses got a right nice tint to 'em tonight, you might say.

MG


----------



## roseberry

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Fournette has rushed 14 times for 14 yards. Heisman voters are watching.......


ms, even if leonard got zero tonight. he is still at a mere 192/game. still not tuff for a voter to evaluate imo.


----------



## Chad Baker

Leonard who?


----------



## John Robinson

How about that Derek Henry? I saw him standing next to Saban at the end of the game for the interview, he's a giant!

Wasn't that Arkansas game great? Very exciting ending, made my wife happy.


----------



## Migillicutty

Congrats Bamers, that was a complete game. Very impressed with Alabama. Sure wish that QB had stayed at FSU.


----------



## crackerd

crackerd said:


> fourth year in a row I've decided to go with my lucky "Peace & Love to (Beatin' the H*ll Out of) the 'Who" belt


Told you, 'Cutty, this thing's as potent as that WWE turnover belt the future UGa coach Kirby Smart bestows for 'Bama takeaways - "your" old QB oughta get one conferred on him for his toughness, but he really needs to learn to feel that blindside pressure rather than turning right, er, left into it every time for a sack. Maybe if 'Bama went max protection with A-Bomb (A'shawn) Robinson picking off the pass rush - A-Bomb did everything else for the Gumps, like that little "Run Forrest Run" hurdle to swat down the 'Who's PAT. Like the announcer said, " That's a 325-pound man going up and over!" - at least a quart or two of rocket fuel heavier than Derek Henry!

MG


----------



## Franco

Congrats John, Bama played a solid game. Bama ran the ball and LSU couldn't. That's the way games are won in the SEC! 
Looks like another Nat'l Championship coming your way.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

A great win for AL. ARK gave you a helping hand. TCU got exposed. The Aggies are just awful.


----------



## roseberry

the tide adminstered a SERIOUS BEATDOWN! not to the tigers but to *joey galloway and danny kanell*.

if these two hacks are still employed at espn after that game, it is impossible to get fired there!

even carl rove was let go at fox news, and for much more accurate prognostication than those two!;-)


----------



## CLindsay

Question for you guys. I thought in the last two minutes of play fumble can only be moved forward by the fumbling player. Duke and Arkansas have both lateraled backwards but yet the ball hits the ground. Once the ball hits the ground is it not a fumble therefore not able to be moved forward and should be placed at the point of the other offensive player picking up the ball. I am actually a Arkansas fan God bless me but I just don't understand the ruling.


----------



## John Robinson

CLindsay said:


> Question for you guys. I thought in the last two minutes of play fumble can only be moved forward by the fumbling player. Duke and Arkansas have both lateraled backwards but yet the ball hits the ground. Once the ball hits the ground is it not a fumble therefore not able to be moved forward and should be placed at the point of the other offensive player picking up the ball. I am actually a Arkansas fan God bless me but I just don't understand the ruling.[/QUOTE)
> 
> You could bounce the ball backwards, that's not a fumble.


----------



## CLindsay

Okay thanks John. The lateral is considered basically a backwards pass and as long as the arm is moving forward can not be considered a true fumble but still a live ball.


----------



## duk4me

Can someone check on Jacob for me?


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> the tide adminstered a SERIOUS BEATDOWN! not to the tigers but to *joey galloway and danny kanell*.
> 
> if these two hacks are still employed at espn after that game, it is impossible to get fired there!
> 
> even carl rove was let go at fox news, and for much more accurate prognostication than those two!;-)


espn has fartbaum as an "analyst", do you really think they care about accuracy of anything?


----------



## duk4me

Migillicutty said:


> espn has fartbaum as an "analyst", do you really think they care about accuracy of anything?


Has anyone heard the rant from the crazy Alabama fan women on Colin Kowherd? It is hilarious. Calls him Cow turd. it was on the Paul Finebaum show but Kowherd played it repeatedly when he was on ESPN.


----------



## Migillicutty

Oh yeah. Phyllis is quite the southern peach isn't she? Regular caller in to fartbaum's show and a good representation of his listenership.


----------



## duk4me

Kow turd your an ass. Is my favorite one.


----------



## mngundog

"The Mizzou Family stands as one. We are united. We are behind our players. #ConcernedStudent1950 GP "- Coach Gary Pinkel
https://twitter.com/GaryPinkel/status/663410502370856960/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Migillicutty

Who wants to bet their social justice meters wouldn't be nearly as spiked if they were undefeated. 

Clowns.


----------



## Eric Johnson

The obvious move by the Univ of Missouri is simply to cancel the scholarships of any that don't show up for practice tomorrow ... even if it means forfeiting the balance of the season. Whether the issues they raise are worthy of discussion, student athletes don't have the right to dictate how a school selects it's President.

This is the same as Reagan and the air traffic controllers. If they don't like the environment, let them move on. I'd even sign a release so they could play elsewhere ... but not here.


----------



## roseberry

a few questions:

1. what are the mizzou player upset about? i really don't know. is it that the racial makeup of their team doesn't mirror that of society as a whole?

2. tim, if you think phyllis is funny check auburn fan tammy. many weeks ago on the show she proclaimed her husband would not receive the benefit of marital relations until auburn won another sec game! her call may be good on monday!

3. is finebaum an analyst? i always considered him a "pot stirring humorist" only around to entertain. are we to take him seriously? or are danny and joey just entertainment too? i have considered it cutty, based on your comment i think i need apologize to danny and joey. they do entertain me......by pissing me offfffff!

4. john, the arkansas game was crazy. the question, should bama fans mg, rookie and duckdawg join me in sending brett bulemia a honey baked ham for Christmas.......or should we send two?

5. did oklahoma state actually prove that the team that makes four tackles in a game wins? go cowboys!


----------



## Eric Johnson

Here's the lead from the AP article .....

COLUMBIA, Mo. (AP) -- Student protests over racial incidents on the University of Missouri campus escalated over the weekend when at least 30 black football players announced they will not participate in team activities until the school's president is removed.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

roseberry said:


> ms, even if leonard got zero tonight. he is still at a mere 192/game. still not tuff for a voter to evaluate imo.


That's not entirely the way it works. It's kind of like football teams losing early as opposed to late. Always easier to bounce back from an early set back. For Fournette, it's late in the season and AL was his stiffest test to date. And it did not go well. Certainly not his entire fault as the OL played didn't do the job and the passing game didn't fair well enough to loosen up the D. Never the less, it certainly wasn't a good performance for Fournette. He still may win it, but its got to be pedal to the metal the rest of the year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm not sure what else you want LF to do. Strap on a jet pack & fly over the defense? 

The stupid penalties early kept the defense on the field too long early in the game. It's tough playing behind & certainly not playing your best football. A few plays here or there & maybe things are different. Their DL came to play & our OL ____ the bed. Plain & simple. 

There were blatantly obvious holds to spring a run & somehow there wasn't a flag thrown. Not to mention the 1st punt return for LSU, Donte was hit before the ball ever got to him. Typical officiating against them. 

Moving forward, maybe slingblade will get away from that much I formation against teams who can play great run D


----------



## John Robinson

I was on the road this week hunting and got to listen to ESPN a lot. Listening to the pundits, I expected much closer game as LSUs o-line is as vaunted for their run blocking as is Bama's. I know Bama has a great defense and was determined to stop LF, but that doesn't mean they were going to do it. As impressed as I am with Bama's front seven, I was unimpressed with LSU's run game. Henry on the other hand was a beast. That was a beat down plain and simple, not even close.


----------



## schaeffer

Coach Mo, but probably less. Still around and occasionally check to see what the boys and girls on this site are saying. With Oregon being a disaster and this primarily an SEC chest pounding site, well.... However, I have to say after watching this weekend games, there are a couple of conclusions I made: Alabama is the real deal and don't think anyone is going to stop them. LSU was exposed as a fraud as most of the over-rated SEC. It will be another bowl season and other than Alabama and unless the SEC gets a bunch of bowl patsies, it will be another so-so year for the SEC. But, starting in August, the football world will start hearing about how great the SEC is. Gawd, its the same tune, every year.


----------



## coachmo

You're right shaeffer the SEC is over rated and if the mighty ducks played in the SEC they would probably be undefeated! You and your tired, pitiful rants about the SEC are best in small doses so it's good you only come out when a carrot is dangled!


----------



## RookieTrainer

LSU had 7 penalties for 48 yards, Bama 9 for 88 yards. At home.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not sure what else you want LF to do. Strap on a jet pack & fly over the defense?
> 
> The stupid penalties early kept the defense on the field too long early in the game. It's tough playing behind & certainly not playing your best football. A few plays here or there & maybe things are different. Their DL came to play & our OL ____ the bed. Plain & simple.
> 
> There were blatantly obvious holds to spring a run & somehow there wasn't a flag thrown. Not to mention the 1st punt return for LSU, Donte was hit before the ball ever got to him. Typical officiating against them.
> 
> Moving forward, maybe slingblade will get away from that much I formation against teams who can play great run D


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Henry on the other hand was a beast. .



john, that is the derrick henry i have looked for, placed losing bets on and made boastful posts about for two years. i am still mad at him about that bet. 

i owe him an apology too. he bounced off defenders in the backfield, made evasive moves, and ran harder in the los area than in any game so far. he had many plays for loss this season and i called him out for it. he reset my expectation.

coachmo, you called me out a couple of years back for posting, "derrick henry looks like he could doo-doo a bo jackson or herschel walker!" i was wrong, but he did have a biggie saturday!


----------



## duckdawg27

roseberry said:


> a few questions:
> 4. john, the arkansas game was crazy. the question, should bama fans mg, rookie and duckdawg join me in sending brett bulemia a honey baked ham for Christmas.......or should we send two?


I would send "Whole Hog" complete with apple to help him celebrate not getting busted for putting hands on Cam Robinson...... Actually I was hoping that Bama would get to "Pass up" on the SEC championship game since they were already in the top four and winning out is a "must" to stay there. They would either win their last 4 and stay in or loose 1 and be out no matter what, so I was leaning toward hoping they could let Missy have the SEC West and go for the bigger cookie. As it is "if" Bama wins out then it leaves "Briles" standing there with the Bog 12 fake championship trophy and no way into the top 4.

I personally hope that all the "top 4" controversy expedites expansion to an 8 or 16 team bracket sooner.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I was unimpressed with LSU's run game. Henry on the other hand was a beast.





roseberry said:


> john, that is the derrick henry i have looked for, placed losing bets on and made boastful posts about for two years. i am still mad at him about that bet.
> 
> i owe him an apology too. he bounced off defenders in the backfield, made evasive moves, and ran harder in the los area than in any game so far. he had many plays for loss this season and i called him out for it. he reset my expectation.


Henry had it going because 'Bama OL played with the necessary meanness, both getting push and downfield. Loved Our Gary (or was it Our Verne?) talking about how Pierschbacher (No. 71) was watching the 'Bama-'Who game three years ago on TV back home in Cedar Falls as the state of Iowa's top recruit and Hawkeyes' No. 1 commit, when he had the epiphany "That's the kind of football I want to play" - and changed his tune to the Tide.

Looking forward already to next year, when that really good and mobile 6-4, 320-pound lacrosse defenseman, Richie Petitbon III, he of the impeccable football pedigree, joins Pierschbacher on the OL. And just for Glenda (and Condi, of course), *he's got the cultural nous to keep the Tide on top, too*.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

duckdawg27 said:


> I would send "Whole Hog" complete with apple to help him celebrate not getting busted for putting hands on Cam Robinson...... Actually I was hoping that Bama would get to "Pass up" on the SEC championship game since they were already in the top four and winning out is a "must" to stay there. They would either win their last 4 and stay in or loose 1 and be out no matter what, so I was leaning toward hoping they could let Missy have the SEC West and go for the bigger cookie. As it is "if" Bama wins out then it leaves "Briles" standing there with the Bog 12 fake championship trophy and no way into the top 4.
> 
> I personally hope that all the "top 4" controversy expedites expansion to an 8 or 16 team bracket sooner.


Just because Bama was in the top 4, doesn't mean that all they had to do was win out. The committee doesn't consider conf. championships(a MAJOR factor in the final ranking) until the championships are actually decided. I doubt they would've been in if they didn't win the SEC. TCU was ranked until the final week last year and Conf. Championships were decided.


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> Just because Bama was in the top 4, doesn't mean that all they had to do was win out. The committee doesn't consider conf. championships(a MAJOR factor in the final ranking) until the championships are actually decided. I doubt they would've been in if they didn't win the SEC.


All conjectural now, but never underestimate the Saban Death Star attraction to the national media (and CFSC, either). Quite simply, you wouldn't have 1/10th the interest in the college game as currently exists unless there was the annual debate on 'Bama's playoff worthiness - one loss, two or three for that matter. If 'Bama had won out the remainder of their schedule while the Rebel Black Land Shark Barkers (Ole Miss-ants) finished with two losses and won the SEC championship, yes, I think both would've gotten into the playoffs - but that would be contingent on the attrition in the Big 12 and B1G, and the imminent downfall of the Pac 12's remaining contender. Just like it's a possibility, albeit remote, that LSU could flip the script this year from 2011 and make it in with one loss - given that the loss was to the Saban Death Star. 'Bama's sway is mighty encompassing.


----------



## roseberry

imho *the hit of the night *in the tide/tiger game was tide qb jacob coker lowering shoulder and knocking lsu's #45 deion whatever directly down and back into the end zone! coker was slowed in the collision and didn't score on the play. BUT, 

it was big killer inside linebacker, head gear to shoulder pad, form tackle! in slow mo you could see waves of momentum across deion's body during the hit. he bounced off coker to the ground like he hit a brick wall. deion will take some shizzle in the film room for being road gratered by a white quarterback! *it was ABUSE!*


----------



## Migillicutty

There isn't a scenario in the world that leaves a 1 loss, SEC champ Bama out of the playoff. Not in this football climate. There could be 7 undefeated teams, Bama would be in.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> imho *the hit of the night *in the tide/tiger game was tide qb jacob coker lowering shoulder and knocking lsu's #45 deion whatever directly down and back into the end zone! coker was slowed in the collision and didn't score on the play. BUT,
> 
> it was big killer inside linebacker, head gear to shoulder pad, form tackle! in slow mo you could see waves of momentum across deion's body during the hit. he bounced off coker to the ground like he hit a brick wall. deion will take some shizzle in the film room for being road gratered by a white quarterback! *it was ABUSE!*


roseberry, first of all, you're in violation of Saban's "24-hour rule" - but hey so am I. So in throwing you an au contraire, the hit of the night was the Tony Brown laying down the fastest 60 yards ever run in a 'Bama football uniform and lowering the boom on the 'Who's kick returner at the *five-yard-line* after the "Kick-Sixer" Griffith hammered home the 55-yard FG with three seconds left in the half. That was an incendiary bomb for lighting the Tide's fire. Brown apparently had earned (yet another) reproach from Nick Satan earlier in the week about his nonchalant attitude about playing football and I can only guess this tackle was his retaliatory gesture for getting past his nonchalance.

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

That Hit was epic...replayed it five times but I also really liked a 325 LBS lineman jumping flatfooted over the LSU O-line to block an extra point. FWIW I don't think a two loss SEC champ would have gotten in...even if it were Bama. None of Ole Missy's loss teams are undefeated now. Bama was already in as of last Tuesday and with 4 more undefeated teams dropping off the radar out from underneath I think it would take a loss or at least a very ugly win (Like Fla-Vandy) to dislodge them.
A One Loss SEC Champ has the same number of WINS as an undefeated Big 12 Champ. 
Miss State will be no stroll in the park this weekend. More Cowbell is always trouble.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> There isn't a scenario in the world that leaves a 1 loss, SEC champ Bama out of the playoff. Not in this football climate. There could be 7 undefeated teams, Bama would be in.


That's not the argument. My argument was that had Ole Miss won out and made it to the SECCG, a 1-loss Alabama may not have made it in the playoff. I was just saying because they were in the initial 4, there was a lot of football to be played and once conference championships were decided, things can and would likely change.


----------



## duk4me

I sent Jacob some Prozac and a case of MD 20 20. Hopefully he will survive this. Hey Jacob season aint over once Baylor loses and a few others y'all might be right back in the hunt.


----------



## jgsanders

*9 teams in top 15....impressive even by SEC standards*

*Most arrested college football teams in the country
per Foxsports

1. Washington State 31*
Holy hell, this is what happens when you're a team that gets no attention and you're located in the middle of nowhere. Is Washington State a football team or a criminal syndicate?
*2. Florida 24*
Interestingly, if you combine Florida and Ohio State's arrests, Urban Meyer would be number one on this list. 
*3. Georgia 22*
Totally where I would expect to see Georgia, the Bulldogs can't even get the most arrests in the SEC, they Georgia'd it. 
*3. Texas A&M 22*
Fun fact, the only place that carries the Longhorn Network in College Station? Jail. 
*5. Oklahoma 21*
Gotta give it to Bob Stoops, he finished behind three SEC teams even on this list. 
*6. Iowa State 20*
Don't judge. If you lived in Ames, Iowa you'd get arrested too. Jail is actually the most fun attraction within 100 miles. 
*6. Missouri 20*
Lots of people questioned whether Mizzou belonged in the SEC. Leave aside the back-to-back SEC east titles, this arrest record is prima facie evidence that they're in the right conference. 
*6. Ole Miss 20*
Hugh Freeze is going to take these boys straight to church. (Where they will then abscond with the offering plates).
*6. West Virginia 20*
I'm convinced Morgantown, West Virginia is like Deadwood. Every morning they feed the dead bodies to the hogs. 
*10. Florida State 19*
Imagine what FSU's arrest rate would be if Tallahassee police actually arrested football players. 
*10. Tennessee 19*
The Vols are back, baby. (This also means six of the top ten most arrested teams in the country are from the SEC).
*12. Alabama 18*
In 2011 I met a sheriff at the Alabama-LSU game in Tuscaloosa. He had a national championship ring that Saban gave him. No joke. 
*12. Iowa 18*
Iowa and Iowa State represents the most felonious rivalry in college football.* *Between two teams that never win anything. 
*12. Kentucky 18*
You'd think Kentucky would be better at football with this arrest rate. 
*15. LSU 16*
LSU's arrest rate is top 15 in the country, yet just the 9th best in the SEC. That's so Les.


----------



## BonMallari

about ten years ago TEXAS led the nation...in arrests...which brought out a new slogan...BOOK EM HORNS...they even made T-shirts with all the defenders pictures on them, and the infamous picture of star tailback Cedric Benson carrying a flat screen TV under his arm..

probably why we aren't as good as we once were, not getting that special type of athlete that can combine speed and evasiveness...


----------



## duckdawg27

When Shula was coaching at Bama it was "Parole Tide". Looks like the SEC dominates yet another category.


----------



## bjoiner

jgsanders said:


> *Most arrested college football teams in the country
> per Foxsports
> 
> **3. Georgia 22*
> Totally where I would expect to see Georgia, the Bulldogs can't even get the most arrests in the SEC, they Georgia'd it.


Yeah, but that's with zero preseason arrest this year. You can add two more to UGA's total from last week.


----------



## dbonham

roseberry said:


> imho *the hit of the night *in the tide/tiger game was tide qb jacob coker lowering shoulder and knocking lsu's #45 deion whatever directly down and back into the end zone! coker was slowed in the collision and didn't score on the play. BUT,
> 
> it was big killer inside linebacker, head gear to shoulder pad, form tackle! in slow mo you could see waves of momentum across deion's body during the hit. he bounced off coker to the ground like he hit a brick wall. deion will take some shizzle in the film room for being road gratered by a white quarterback! *it was ABUSE!*


Tony Browns hit on the kick off was sharp and #2 coming out after his fumble late in the 4th running over folks was hard to beat. Our secondary put as solid of licks as you could on #7 too. I'm still floating from this win


----------



## John Robinson

dbonham said:


> Tony Browns hit on the kick off was sharp and #2 coming out after his fumble late in the 4th running over folks was hard to beat. Our secondary put as solid of licks as you could on #7 too. I'm still floating from this win


I think I was most impressed by the one on one solid tackling. LF was stopped time after time by a solid tackle where he would usually bounce off the guy for five more yards.


----------



## dbonham

John Robinson said:


> I think I was most impressed by the one on one solid tackling. LF was stopped time after time by a solid tackle where he would usually bounce off the guy for five more yards.


Absolutely. At some point and time though, our secondary has got to look back at the ball going defending going downfield. They are getting hit with PI calls with minimal contact bc they aren't looking back. Saban a theory of playing your man isn't coinciding with the new rule.


----------



## Tim Mc

Pat Forde on Yahoo Sports has his weekly playoff predictions if the season were to end today. He has a rematch of OSU/ Alabama. As an OSU fan I have to say I'm glad the season doesn't end today. The Tide looked to be peaking Saturday night , but my Buckeyes sure weren't. 
Defense looks good but very inconsistent offensively. 
They will lose at least one game if things don't improve I'm afraid. Michigan State will probably play looser now that they've lost, and Michigan seems to be getting better every week. Plus, we'd have the Big 10 championship game to get past. Still a lot of football to play but I'm not feeling very confident right now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Those numbers against LSU players are skewed. The BR PD is known for their shenanigans. Furthermore, they did nothing to get Anthony Jennings' stuff back. He went to get the stuff along with a few others. The only other issue was a trumped up charge against a player by his significant other @ the time. 

Now, let's talk MIZZOU. The poor young man who happens to be black starved himself & then you go & make a man resign?? The pussification of Americana continues. The state of Missouri has issues. If you allow Ferguson, then part 2, & now this crap @ your biggest institution of higher learning, you should kick rocks!!


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Those numbers against LSU players are skewed. The BR PD is known for their shenanigans. Furthermore, they did nothing to get Anthony Jennings' stuff back. He went to get the stuff along with a few others. The only other issue was a trumped up charge against a player by his significant other @ the time.
> 
> Now, let's talk MIZZOU. The poor young man who happens to be black starved himself & then you go & make a man resign?? The pussification of Americana continues. The state of Missouri has issues. If you allow Ferguson, then part 2, & now this crap @ your biggest institution of higher learning, you should kick rocks!!


They didn't make him resign, they did pressure him but I think the crowning blow was the football team going on strike. Forfeiting games was going to cost the University millions. I was hoping they would stick to their guns, but they didn't. Regarding the SEC arrest record, you're starting to sound like Cutty the way you defend LSU no matter what. Believe me, nobody cares about that kind of stuff as long as they are winning. I'm surprised USC isn't higher on that list.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Now, as promised, it's time to break down the positions.
> 
> *OL: Advantage LSU. It's really hard to not pick the team with 3 guys who grade out as 1st round draft picks. Love Cam Rob, but as a group, it's an advantage for LSU.
> 
> QB: Advantage LSU. Give me the guy with superior arm talent & mobility. Oh, yeah the guy who is the most efficient by a substantial margin.
> 
> RB: Advantage LSU. I'll take the best player on the field for the 2nd year in a row for $2K, Alex. It will be interesting to see how much Derrius Guice gets to play. I'm hoping a lot. I'm curious to see how Derrick Henry does. LSU plays a standard nickel, but that might change for this game. Just a mighty big back to play nickel, IMO. *
> 
> WRs: Slight advantage LSU. With Malachi & Travin getting it together the last few weeks (They woefully underperformed from the beginning of the season through The Eastern Michigan game.), give me LSU in this department.
> 
> TEs: Advantage gumps. Pretty simple.
> 
> DL: Advantage gumps. The best DL (Depth wise.) St. Nick has had there. I love the huge strides toward that LSU has made under new DL coach Ed O (Simply put, he's the best in the business.), but LSU does not have the depth that the gumps enjoy.
> 
> LBs: Push. The fact that this is a push surprises me. I thought it would be an advantage for the gumps, but how can you go against 2 LBs that are Butkus Semifinalists?? For the record, the gumps have 1.
> 
> Secondary: Slight advantage LSU. I wouldn't have thought this would be close before the season, but LSU hasn't played that well as a group. They will actually be playing their 1st game together with all hands on deck (Tre' White is still gimpy.). Experience is what I'm putting stock in on this one. LSU is far more talented in the secondary, it's time for them to play like it.
> 
> P: Advantage gumps. Um, I shouldn't even dignify this with any reasoning. Their punter is better than a good bit of them who play on Sunday. LSU's punter can boom it, but he can shank it just as easily.
> 
> PK: Advantage LSU. Just as the last category isn't remotely close, neither is this one. LSU has the only kicker in conference who hasn't missed a FG. The same can't be said in return.
> 
> All week in The BR, all you hear about is The Streak. Yes, LSU has lost the last 4. It should have won half of those & who knows if they didn't kill themselves last time they went to tuscaloser. I'm tired of hearing about it. This team is. LSU does well in the state of Alabama. LSU has the better team. I think Sir Leonard wraps up The Heisman this week. I think LSU gets up early, has another head scratcher or 2 series in defense that tightens the game back up. I have Malachi catching what ends up being the game winning TD pass.
> 
> LSU 28
> 
> gumps 24


Honest question; do you think LF and the LSU O-line just had a bad game, or is Alabama really that much better than them? It really didn't look close to me and that really surprised me. I'm a big Rams fan and I was drooling at the prospect of them drafting one of the LSU linemen, not so much now. That Todd Gurley has lived up to the hype, but we need to further upgrade our O-line.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> They didn't make him resign, they did pressure him but I think the crowning blow was the football team going on strike. Forfeiting games was going to cost the University millions. I was hoping they would stick to their guns, but they didn't. Regarding the SEC arrest record, you're starting to sound like Cutty the way you defend LSU no matter what. Believe me, nobody cares about that kind of stuff as long as they are winning. I'm surprised USC isn't higher on that list.


He's fired without pay/retirement/etc if he didn't resign. That crap doesn't happen anywhere else in the country. 

Actually, LSU's off the field issues were well noted for several years & more fans than a few were pissed about the bunch of thugs we had. That area has been cleared up, to my surprise. So that's why it had to be noted.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He's fired without pay/retirement/etc if he didn't resign. That crap doesn't happen anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Actually, LSU's off the field issues were well noted for several years & more fans than a few were pissed about the bunch of thugs we had. That area has been cleared up, to my surprise. So that's why it had to be noted.


Fair enough, duly noted.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> They didn't make him resign, they did pressure him but I think the crowning blow was the football team going on strike. Forfeiting games was going to cost the University millions. I was hoping they would stick to their guns, but they didn't. Regarding the SEC arrest record, you're starting to sound like Cutty the way you defend LSU no matter what. Believe me, nobody cares about that kind of stuff as long as they are winning. I'm surprised USC isn't higher on that list.


Low blow, I defend what I believe to be true. Plenty of Noles (too many at times) have been arrested or done things and no defense from me on them. I'm all for swift punishment if it is deserved.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Low blow, I defend what I believe to be true. Plenty of Noles (too many at times) have been arrested or done things and no defense from me on them. I'm all for swift punishment if it is deserved.


Sorry Cutty, didn't mean to low blow, I just think you are the only guy in America that believes Winston was innocent. We're way past that now and I have always believed he will be a good NFL quarterback, I would have drafted him for my team without blinking an eye. I still think he was guilty though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Honest question; do you think LF and the LSU O-line just had a bad game, or is Alabama really that much better than them? It really didn't look close to me and that really surprised me. I'm a big Rams fan and I was drooling at the prospect of them drafting one of the LSU linemen, not so much now. That Todd Gurley has lived up to the hype, but we need to further upgrade our O-line.


LF didn't have a bad game. Heck he was pulling all world crap off just to get what he got. 

The OL underperformed. They are so much better than what they showed. They got their crap pushed in. Plain & simple. Whipped up front. The OL is so much better than they played, but I did mention that this was the best & deepest DL that the gumps have had under St. Nick. They're really good. Too bad we had an off week before playing each other. Oh well. Such is life. They have to bounce back (Which this year I'd be shocked if they don't. Last year I said they'd lose to ARKY.) this week & finish strong.

The OL for LSU are great draft picks. Now, if LSU had not let Cam Rob get out of the state, holy cow. Him @ LT, Jerald Hawkins back to RT (Which is where I think he will play in The NFL.), Vadal Alexander @ LG (Which is where he will play in the next level, not RT.), Pocic stays @ C, & take your pick @ RG. They'd be all world good. As is, Cam Rob got away. The biggest issue is attrition along the DL. That & John Chavis' theory on undersized LBs & DL to put more speed on the field. Ed O is hauling in an incredible DL class this year. Here's a link from yesterday that was written by a guy in The NO newspaper. Pretty accurate, IMO. 

http://www.nola.com/recruiting/index.ssf/2015/11/recruiting_is_the_way_for_lsu.html


----------



## John Robinson

Regarding LF, other than one run in the forth quarter he was terrible, averaging less than a yard a carry. How can you put that all on the O-line? Seems like he could have broken a tackle or made someone miss a few times during the game. I've seen him get yards where there wasn't much, though I'll admit that he gets way over 100 yards a game before contact, so that is a great O-line. I guess my question is, how can you tell who to give credit to between a great O-line and great running back? Can a great back overcome bad o-line play? Can a great o-line make a mediocre back look good? A good example is Trent Richardson, coming out off college he looked like a sure thing NFL back, he hasn't lived up to that. Now we wonder if he was just ok, but had a great o-line.


----------



## coachmo

John, I would say that LF getting hit in the backfield by 2nd level defenders before he ever got a chance to square up in a hole had a bunch to do with the lack of quality runs. There was a crimson wall in front of him all night. QB did nothing to loosen up the defense and coaching staff didn't make any adjustments. Henry on the other hand had a career night!!


----------



## Migillicutty

LF was woeful, many times tackled by one tackler. He is no Dalvin Cook or Derrick Henry for that matter.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You're right. LF is a once in a lifetime back. He's not a throwback to Wisky RBs or a poor man's version of Trent Richardson. He's not either of those.


----------



## Migillicutty

Bet the NFL scouts disagree with your assessment as they aren't wearing purple and yeller goggles.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yawn. If you're going to try trolling, at least make it somewhat realistic. LF is the best player in the country. That's just a simple fact of life.


----------



## Migillicutty

Put your money up big talker. How much?

He isn't even the best RB. Stop listening to EsecPN and Tiger talk all the time.


----------



## coachmo

Migilliculty, it's almost comical how you bash Jacob about LF and his devotion to LSU then you turn right around and promote FSU's back in the same manner! I guess you just don't see it!


----------



## roseberry

irish to #4.

what i tell ya?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did anyone notice that the Chancellor of Mizz is moving on also. He is a great guy. I think this may be related to President issue but indirectly.


----------



## roseberry

let me settle another argument.

if leonard fournette had been wearing the crimson jersey he was offered, i project he woulda gained 324 yards saturday night in t-town. trophy pose!

had dalvin cook suited up with the tide......315. trophy pose too!

high school recruits of america, LEARN SOMETHING FROM THIS!;-)


----------



## Denver

Hey now... No need to throw Wisconsin into your argument. And it's not like LSU has had a stable full of all pro running backs in the NFL either!


Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're right. LF is a once in a lifetime back. He's not a throwback to Wisky RBs or a poor man's version of Trent Richardson. He's not either of those.


----------



## duckdawg27

roseberry said:


> irish to #4.
> 
> what i tell ya?


I'm wit you. saw that coming. It is as if they think putting in teams, of name brand, will not create as much controversy. It will take guts to put in the actual 4 best teams in the country. Now, having said that, what criteria to use to determine who those top 4 are is above my pay grade. However, I don't think it should be a popularity contest. As is, gonna enjoy rippin the gipper's team again.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migilliculty, it's almost comical how you bash Jacob about LF and his devotion to LSU then you turn right around and promote FSU's back in the same manner! I guess you just don't see it!


Will you point to all my excuse making for FSU's losses? I'd like to see the similarities. That's what I thought.


----------



## Nate_C

duckdawg27 said:


> I'm wit you. saw that coming. It is as if they think putting in teams, of name brand, will not create as much controversy. It will take guts to put in the actual 4 best teams in the country. Now, having said that, what criteria to use to determine who those top 4 are is above my pay grade. However, I don't think it should be a popularity contest. As is, gonna enjoy rippin the gipper's team again.


This is crazy. What is there big win? Temple who though 7-1 hasn't played a top 50 team besides losing to ND.


----------



## duckdawg27

Yep I agree. The CFP just seems to want them in. defeated two teams ranked in the 20 somethings. One thing that stuck out was their Clemson game (their only loss) was only two point loss. I think Standford will blow them out and possibly replace them in the end (If they win the Pac 12).


----------



## coachmo

Migillicutty, I was referring to player comparison. C'mon man don't let your fsu glasses cloud your vision so much! At least read a post before pitching such a bitch!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Denver said:


> Hey now... No need to throw Wisconsin into your argument. And it's not like LSU has had a stable full of all pro running backs in the NFL either!


Derrick Henry doesn't remind you of some Wisky RB of old? 

Now that wasn't a knock, but since you brought it up, check & see who has the most RBs in The NFL.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> irish to #4.
> 
> what i tell ya?


We will pick up from last week. 

Who would you put ahead of them that's undefeated? None of the teams from the conference who can't spell defense. I'm not putting Iowa remotely close to them. So then you have teams with 1 loss. Stanford? That will be decided & I think ND wins. Their schedule shows they play a very tough schedule. I'd be hard pressed to keep them out.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> We will pick up from last week.
> 
> Who would you put ahead of them that's undefeated? None of the teams from the conference who can't spell defense. I'm not putting Iowa remotely close to them. So then you have teams with 1 loss. Stanford? That will be decided & I think ND wins. Their schedule shows they play a very tough schedule. I'd be hard pressed to keep them out.


Depends on how heavily conference championships are weighted.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> LF was woeful, many times tackled by one tackler. He is no Dalvin Cook or Derrick Henry for that matter.


I told you boys before , the best running back in the country plays in Columbus. Tide fans remember, just ask em! I couldn't resist that last part haha!
I have to agree with Jacob to some degree because Fournette had no chance Saturday. His line deserted him. 
Or Bama's line is just dominating, which it sure looked like. LF is a tremendous back , as is Henry and Cook. 
I don't think LF or Henry has the initial quickness of Cook or Elliott which was needed to have any prayer of escape against Bama on Saturday. 
IMHO Vonn Bell is the best football player in the country. 
I'm sure most on here will disagree with that but it makes for good arguement.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migillicutty, I was referring to player comparison. C'mon man don't let your fsu glasses cloud your vision so much! At least read a post before pitching such a bitch!!


Major differences, I have praised LF profusely. I have never unequivocally called any player for FSU the best in the country. I added Henry who plays for Bamer to my most recent comment. We all wear shades of our own team,s glasses. Jacob wears opaque goggles.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Derrick Henry doesn't remind you of some Wisky RB of old?


To be honest, he reminds me most of a better/faster Brandon Jacobs(former Auburn and New York Giant RB). Similar body types and running styles.


----------



## jgsanders

I can't stand ND. Never liked them, never will. 

That said, they are a very good football team without some of the holes other teams have. They remind me a lot of last year's OSU team who did not look great until late in the year. They are on their 3rd string QB essentially, as Golson went to FSU (and won the starting job), and Zaire went down early with an injury. Kizer is a 6'4" 230 version of last year's Cardale Jones (not this year's version). They have strong lines of scrimmage like many SEC contenders, but are also familiar with the forward pass concept and can defend it too. 


Are they #4, #5, or#6---don't know. That's like asking if you like yellow dogs, brown dogs, or black dogs. But they are certainly worthy of being in the conversation.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> I can't stand ND. Never liked them, never will.
> 
> That said, they are a very good football team without some of the holes other teams have. They remind me a lot of last year's OSU team who did not look great until late in the year. They are on their 3rd string QB essentially, as Golson went to FSU (and won the starting job), and Zaire went down early with an injury. Kizer is a 6'4" 230 version of last year's Cardale Jones (not this year's version). They have strong lines of scrimmage like many SEC contenders, but are also familiar with the forward pass concept and can defend it too.
> 
> 
> Are they #4, #5, or#6---don't know. That's like asking if you like yellow dogs, brown dogs, or black dogs. But they are certainly worthy of being in the conversation.


Very well said and open minded of you. I've respected ND over the years though they are and arch rival to USC and they beat our butts this year. Your last paragraph is perfect, at this point it is impossible to tell how the top teams in each conference actually match up. That's what makes it fun, a team that looks unbeatable in its own division might be beaten by a team that doesn't appear as dominant in another conference.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> Depends on how heavily conference championships are weighted.


No matter what, you'll have a minimum of 1 Power 5 Conference left out. That said, I think the committee made it obvious that they insist on a conference winner.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> To be honest, he reminds me most of a better/faster Brandon Jacobs(former Auburn and New York Giant RB). Similar body types and running styles.


Maybe it was the way the game went, but Saturday night reminded me of Ron Dayne against UCLA in The Rose Bowl years ago.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No matter what, you'll have a minimum of 1 Power 5 Conference left out. That said, I think the committee made it obvious that they insist on a conference winner.


Yes, ND could be out because they're not in a conference. One of the reasons the committee gave for leaving Baylor and TCU out last year was neither was a clear cut conference champion and neither played in conference championship game. I think if Ohio St wins out, Bama wins out, Clemson wins out, those 3 are in no matter what. The 4th could go to the best of OU, Ok St, Baylor. Not saying it will happen, but it could. I think Stanford has a great chance of beating ND and rendering the point moot.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Maybe it was the way the game went, but Saturday night reminded me of Ron Dayne against UCLA in The Rose Bowl years ago.


Check these highlights out. Very similar style to Henry, IMO.


----------



## duckdawg27

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No matter what, you'll have a minimum of 1 Power 5 Conference left out. That said, I think the committee made it obvious that they insist on a conference winner.


Not that it matters now, but I was hoping to see how that conference champion "thingy" played out. In week 1 Bama was in and Ole Miss was out. The obvious "what if" was Bama and Ole Miss winning out. I don't think Ole Miss would have been "IN" with two losses even though they were SEC Champs. Would they have dropped a Bama that beat LSU and had one more win (one fewer loss) than the SEC Champ? ....all speculation anyway but with only 4 teams in the playoff it can't be decided on the field. I am strongly in favor of having the conference championships (Sorry Big12) be the first round of the playoffs and doing away with said committee.


----------



## BrettG

I agree Kenneth, and those teams that aren't in conferences should not be allowed to compete for the national championship. That would make Notre Dame get in a conference. It has always driven me crazy to turn on the tv every Saturday growing up to see the Irish playing because of their big tv contract even when they were terrible. I've always hated them because of it.


----------



## John Robinson

BrettG said:


> I agree Kenneth, and those teams that aren't in conferences should not be allowed to compete for the national championship. That would make Notre Dame get in a conference. It has always driven me crazy to turn on the tv every Saturday growing up to see the Irish playing because of their big tv contract even when they were terrible. I've always hated them because of it.


Notre Dame has a long history of being independent. Like any program they have up and down periods, yet they have a huge nationwide following due to their history and independence, I wouldn't hate on them because they are popular.


----------



## Migillicutty

ND sees the writing on the wall and has left their option open for joining the ACC. They are joining with all other sports. They are playing a partial slate in football but aren't official members, and at this point aren't tied in to the championship game. Speculation is within the next few years they will become full members. I think a lot will have to do with TV contracts and revenue (as with everything else now in college football). An ACC channel would have sped up the process, but that looks to be delayed now and could jeopardize ND coming on as a full member.


----------



## John Robinson

I've often wondered about our own personal prejudices when it comes to rooting for or against teams that are not your team. Obviously through family history, my Dad aunt and uncle all went to SC and my uncle Ron played on their O-line when I was a little kid. Beyond that I learned to hate rival UCLA at an early age (sorry Bon). Growing up watching football in the 60s and 70s I developed likes and dislikes for out of state teams almost instantly without any logic or reason that I can determine. 

For some reason I took an instant dislike to Texas while I liked Alabama and Nebraska. These were the powerhouses at that time, teams like LSU and the Florida teams weren't even on my radar. I was ambivalent toward Oklahoma and Arkansas while I kind of liked Penn State. My season success was based on beating UCLA and Notre Dame though I respected and rooted for ND when they weren't playing SC except during the Charlie Weis era, I hated that guy. Later in the 90's I didn't like any of the Florida schools, I don't know why, but I liked LSU again no reason. If there is a game on tv that I really don't care about, I will generally root for the closest team geographically to me. As for PAC 12 teams, I will root for my conference when they play out of conference, but am a little more strategic when they play in conference. If a loss or upset helps SC, I root for that, but in this day and age the PAC 12 seems way more equal, anybody can beat anybody and I think that hurts our credibility against other conferences where the top 2-3 teams are head and shoulders above everybody else.

How about you guys? Do you have a logic to your fandom?


----------



## Migillicutty

That is an interesting thought process John. I grew up a fan of FSU, as I have stated we started traveling up to games when I was fairly young. My dad has been a booster since the 80s. Lots of people in my family including myself and my wife have degrees from FSU. Naturally I loathe Florida and UM, and really what is there to like about either of them, but I digress. 

I also had a rooting interest in Clemson. Good friend of our family played LB for them (in their HOF) and then later LB for the Bucs. Of course they are a division rival of FSU now, but I always pull for them when not playing FSU. 

I pull for ACC teams out of conference because it helps FSU, but not because I particularly like any of those schools. I do loathe NC state. Their fans are atrocious in my experience. Just completely obnoxious and difficult. I always kind of liked Texas, but have no real particular reason except Mack Brown was an FSU guy. 

I never particularly liked ND, but that is probably due to us losing to them in 93 when I was fairly young and it almost costing us a NC. I will say their fans are fantastic and Southbend should be on any college football fans bucket list. 

I never really liked or disliked teams from the SEC, but never really pulled for them. Their rise of arrogance and over inflated ratings have caused me to regularly pull against them now, but I don't particularly dislike any particular team from the SEC except Auburn. We played them regularly until they chickened out of their contract with us (twice), and they talk a lot of smack for not having accomplished much. They seem to be down more than they are up and yet act like they are a powerhouse. That is my perception anyway.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> *That is an interesting thought process John*. I grew up a fan of FSU, as I have stated we started traveling up to games when I was fairly young. My dad has been a booster since the 80s. Lots of people in my family including myself and my wife have degrees from FSU. Naturally I loathe Florida and UM, and really what is there to like about either of them, but I digress.
> .


What thought process?;-) I think my point is that most of my perceptions regarding who I root for or against is devoid of thought. Some things make sense and are logical, but many are instant gut reactions that stick with me. Why do I not like Texas but like Alabama and LSU? It makes no sense. I have to agree with you on the SEC thing, now I find it harder to root for LSU and Alabama due to an arrogance that seems to pervade a lot of SEC fans. BTW I don't put Roseberry and Crackered in that category, Jacob not bad, maybe a little, Franco big time. I don't see the same conference first fanaticism from PAC 12, Big 10 or 12 guys. I totally get guys that are blinded by a love of their home team though Schaffer could go over the top when Oregon was doing well.


----------



## Tim Mc

As a kid growing up first in Philly and then moving to Cleveland, I was always an Irish fan first. All my ancestors are front Ireland and Scotland so that's what you did. I hated Ohio State and loved Michigan because I was the new kid in school and resented leaving my friends in Philly. Oklahoma became my team when my all-time favorite college and pro player, Greg Pruitt, was there. 
I remember my brother and I hearing the Browns drafted him and going out in the street running plays pretending we were the Oklahoma backfield. I also really liked USC, mostly because they drilled OSU in the Rose Bowl every year! It wasn't until my early twenties that I became a Buckeyes fan. You play against or watch kids play in HS go to a college, you naturally start rooting for them. Matt Wilhelm, who was a captain of the 2002 national champ Buckeyes, went to my HS. 
O


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> What thought process?;-) I think my point is that most of my perceptions regarding who I root for or against is devoid of thought. Some things make sense and are logical, but many are instant gut reactions that stick with me. Why do I not like Texas but like Alabama and LSU? It makes no sense. I have to agree with you on the SEC thing, now I find it harder to root for LSU and Alabama due to an arrogance that seems to pervade a lot of SEC fans. BTW I don't put Roseberry and Crackered in that category, Jacob not bad, maybe a little, Franco big time. I don't see the same conference first fanaticism from PAC 12, Big 10 or 12 guys. I totally get guys that are blinded by a love of their home team though Schaffer could go over the top when Oregon was doing well.


I stated that poorly. Probably should have said thought stream or "interesting topic".


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I stated that poorly. Probably should have said thought stream or "interesting topic".


 No that was fine, I was just ribbing myself a little as you were giving me too much credit for logical... We all know none of this is logical.


----------



## duckdawg27

John Robinson said:


> How about you guys? Do you have a logic to your fandom?


Ya know John I guess I never thought about it but in these days of PC I guess its just refreshing to be able to Like who you want to and Hate who you want to. with or without a reason. I grew up within rock throwing distance of the Original Iron Bowl in Bham and watched Bear prowl the sidelines. When it came time to choose sides there was never really a choice for me so Hating Auburn was as natural as corn bread. Liking who ever was playing Auburn probably came next and so on.

Your right about the "logical" part. I'll steal somebody else's quote by saying there are suicide bombers who love Muhammad less than fans like Alabama football....sound like something Roseberry would say but I'm not sure who said it.


----------



## BrettG

I grew up a very disappointed Ole Miss and Cubs fan but cheered for anyone that played LSU and Alabama.


----------



## duckdawg27

BrettG said:


> I grew up a very disappointed Ole Miss and Cubs fan but cheered for anyone that played LSU and Alabama.


 I can understand that.....Ole Miss is actually my 2nd favorite team. Archie (and Company) were keeping Ole Miss in the spotlight while I was playing for team also called the "Rebels" so as a kid I guess I identified with them some.


----------



## BrettG

My parents had season tickets and my uncle did the sideline radio for the Rebels so I got to see tons of games from the sidelines. I will never forget to seeing hershel up close in Oxford, a man among boys.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anybody believe Gary Pinkel is really retiring because of health issues?? If it's really the case, that's terrible. It just feels like an excuse after everything that happened this week. Where there's smoke, there's usually fire.


----------



## John Robinson

Right now Arkansas is ahead but LSU looks like they can come back anytime,. Sorry Jacob, but I have to root for the Razorbacks here. I also have to go for Stanford against Oregon for Glenda.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, 21 to zero.


----------



## John Robinson

21-7 at the half. LSU looked impressive on that last drive.


----------



## Migillicutty

arkansas has dominated this game, much like Bama did last week. I'm sure it's just officiating.


----------



## Tim Mc

Death Valley is deserted.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I am glad the Aggie game is finally over. The QB issue is driving me crazy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> arkansas has dominated this game, much like Bama did last week. I'm sure it's just officiating.


You're such a sniveling, whiney, kid begging for attention. It's pathetic & lame.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Right now Arkansas is ahead but LSU looks like they can come back anytime,. Sorry Jacob, but I have to root for the Razorbacks here. I also have to go for Stanford against Oregon for Glenda.


Hey, you rooted for the winner. I'm not upset. You have no allegiance to LSU. Why would you need to apologize??

Here are the simple facts. 

The special teams (Minus the PK.) is an abortion. I mean worst in the country bad. It's disturbing as this has always been an area that LSU excels in. 

Jeff Grimes needs to get this OL back together & I mean quick. For a unit with unreal talent, they can kick rocks for the way they played the last 2 weeks.

A big part of the problem is John Chavis & his undersized recruits. They fit his scheme, but not the new DC's & DL Coach's schemes. That's what got LSU killed last year. Being too small, to bring more speed on the field. Now, it's not his fault Travonte Valentine squandered a great opportunity as did Maquedius Bain. 1 would have been superb as a DT & the other would have given LSU flexibility @ DE. It's also not his fault Clifton Garrett didn't take advantage of the opportunity as he would have been a great LB to play the inside in a 3-4 scheme or SLB in a 4-3. The good news is there's a phenomenal DL class coming in that fill the needs. It's tough to imagine LSU would be forced to play 2 DTs who play around 280ish. Then the other issue is lack of depth. They never get to rest. Watch the gumps play. They have a huge DL that goes 3 deep. Hopefully we get back to that in the next 2 years.


----------



## John Robinson

I wouldn't want to play Arkansas at this point in the season, they look like the real deal.


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> I wouldn't want to play Arkansas at this point in the season, they look like the real deal.


They finished last year this way too, John. The problem is they sucked the first half of both years. This isn't the team that lost to Toldedo, but it is the same team. It has to be coaching.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> They finished last year this way too, John. The problem is they sucked the first half of both years. This isn't the team that lost to Toldedo, but it is the same team. It has to be coaching.


This was a big win, I think LSU is better than Jacob is giving him credit for. I know they looked bad the past two weeks, but you need to give credit to two pretty strong teams, I'm sure they'll bounce back next week.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No, I give honest assessments. Good & bad. Both teams have the OLs who can exploit it. Ole Miss doesn't. They don't have a power running game. Their style "Should fit" the defense LSU has now. Now if The OL can't right the ship, it won't matter. LSU ran well against them last year & personnel wise, should do as good this year. I was expecting more from them this week though. In the end, the game against ARKY always means more to them. They get up for it, LSU just puts it on cruise control.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> I wouldn't want to play Arkansas at this point in the season, they look like the real deal.


I really thought this was how ark would look this year. They sure looked bad to start the year. 

Maybe Toledo is just better than the SEC comp. I kid.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No, I give honest assessments. Good & bad. Both teams have the OLs who can exploit it. Ole Miss doesn't. They don't have a power running game. Their style "Should fit" the defense LSU has now. Now if The OL can't right the ship, it won't matter. LSU ran well against them last year & personnel wise, should do as good this year. I was expecting more from them this week though. In the end, the game against ARKY always means more to them. They get up for it, LSU just puts it on cruise control.


That last sentence is what's traditionally wrong with USC. They get up for rivalry games and obvious tough opponents, they can mostly beat inferior teams based on talent, but some teams are closer in talent than they thing, so are able to get the upset.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Baylor has noiw been exposed to a team that can play. They have Ok State and TCU yet to play. Both Baylor and TCU will probably be a two lose team. Which will make the playoff committee's job much easier.


----------



## BonMallari

Don't know if I am more stunned that Oklahoma lost to Texas,....or that Texas beat Oklahoma...


----------



## roseberry

baylor lost to a team that was beaten by the longhorns and needed a miracle to beat the vols.
stanford........oh well, they will still beat the irish. testatore quote i liked, "after this weekend, all the irish' can claim is one quality loss!"

when henry broke the second run it looked as though state's #11 kevin coman(sheffield kid from deshler i think) had a serious angle on him. correct me if i am wrong, but #11 coman is not elite but runs 40's between 4.5 and 4.6. there is no "angle" when henry turns it up! 

nine sacks on the best quarterback and best running quarterback in the confernce. but i do agree with galloway, the tide did look bad.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're such a sniveling, whiney, kid begging for attention. It's pathetic & lame.


WOW!!
Jacob, do you think maybe you take this stuff too seriously?


----------



## Migillicutty

mjh345 said:


> WOW!!
> Jacob, do you think maybe you take this stuff too seriously?


Yes he does, but I'm chalking that little tirade up to "posting too soon after a loss". It only makes him look bad. The don't type what you wouldn't say to someone's face rule would probably be a good one to follow for young Jacob.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Yes he does, but I'm chalking that little tirade up to "posting too soon after a loss". It only makes him look bad. The don't type what you wouldn't say to someone's face rule would probably be a good one to follow for young Jacob.


I think the same thing, he was just upset after a bad loss. My buddy is an avid Green Bay fan, I had to talk him off the ledge after last week's game. I used to let my teams performance rule my life, now I enjoy wins and shift my attention to hunting when they do bad.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I also have to go for Stanford against Oregon for Glenda.


Your assessment of the PAC 12 now that everyone has at least 2 losses. I think for one thing there will be some coaches leaving 
for greener pastures to a conference with more patsies so they can puff up their record. Like the SEC or the ACC .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, You know how I have felt a couple of times this year. But you may get your revenge when TAMU plays LSU in BR. I think I will find some other place to be. But the Aggies haven't upset anyone this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> nine sacks on the best quarterback and best running quarterback in the confernce. but i do agree with galloway, the tide did look bad.


For sandbagging for no reason whatsoever, you can kick rocks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mjh345 said:


> WOW!!
> Jacob, do you think maybe you take this stuff too seriously?


Nah. That last retort was a blatant jab from last week. He knew he'd get a retort & he did. All week it was about being some homer, which I'm not. I'm extremely honest about my team. 

Don't regurgitate Danny Kannel & his insanity that he spews. For sounding like Danny boy, it's hard to wrap your head around. You don't, he does. That's fine though. Think how you want. I don't get it though.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's tough to imagine LSU would be forced to play 2 DTs who play around 280ish. Then the other issue is lack of depth. They never get to rest. Watch the gumps play. They have a huge DL that goes 3 deep. Hopefully we get back to that in the next 2 years.


We have made some of the same changes that you are decrying on the part of LSU. Those 315-pound DTs are great against a team like Arkansas or LSU, who are going to to line up and run right at you, but not so good for teams like A&M and Auburn that want you to chase them all over the field. What Alabama has managed to do is cobble together a pretty good collection of both types of D-linemen, along with figuring out how to get them substituted even when the other team is trying to go fast. JMHO from watching them pretty closely. We will be losing a lot of those guys after this season.

One thing that consistently puzzles me is LSU's utter failure to have a consistently serviceable QB - or at least a failure to use him. Jake Coker is no world beater by any stretch, and we have some spotty O-line play at times, but we seem to be able to make enough plays to run some folks out of the box and get the numbers back in our favor.

One other thing, and this was particularly apparent in the 2011 BCS Championship game as well as the game a week or so ago, is a lack of a Plan B at times. I fully expected to see a halfback pass, flea-flicker, or something to take advantage of Alabama's pursuit of Fournette. Now Les certainly knows his personnel better than me and there could have been great reasons for not doing any of that, but it is puzzling to a somewhat distant observer.

I fully expect the road to the SEC West title to go through BR as long as Miles is there. If Saban had not left LSU or come back to Alabama, I suspect LSU would have at least 2 more NCs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> That last sentence is what's traditionally wrong with USC. They get up for rivalry games and obvious tough opponents, they can mostly beat inferior teams based on talent, but some teams are closer in talent than they thing, so are able to get the upset.


It's tough to keep any team focused each week. No matter what is at stake, it's difficult. 

LSU/ARKY is a "Rivalry" as they play for The Boot, but it's very much like a big brother/lil brother thing. ARKY gets a decent amount of players who just were not offered by LSU (That's talent level disparity 101.) & so this game really means something to them. It just never has meant anything to LSU or the fan base. Losing to them just means an unacceptable season in most cases. I'll forgive the loss if they win out. I can deal with losing to 2 teams that we aren't ready to deal with yet. Lose to Ole Miss or TAMU (Especially TAMU as they are primed for running out of DV.) & this is another setback for a season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob, You know how I have felt a couple of times this year. But you may get your revenge when TAMU plays LSU in BR. I think I will find some other place to be. But the Aggies haven't upset anyone this year.


That's the only game that you can say is a sure win. The team will be up for that one. The defense in particular. Deciding whether to go to that game (Also Senior Night.) or go duck hunting.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> We have made some of the same changes that you are decrying on the part of LSU. Those 315-pound DTs are great against a team like Arkansas or LSU, who are going to to line up and run right at you, but not so good for teams like A&M and Auburn that want you to chase them all over the field. What Alabama has managed to do is cobble together a pretty good collection of both types of D-linemen, along with figuring out how to get them substituted even when the other team is trying to go fast. JMHO from watching them pretty closely. We will be losing a lot of those guys after this season.
> 
> One thing that consistently puzzles me is LSU's utter failure to have a consistently serviceable QB - or at least a failure to use him. Jake Coker is no world beater by any stretch, and we have some spotty O-line play at times, but we seem to be able to make enough plays to run some folks out of the box and get the numbers back in our favor.
> 
> One other thing, and this was particularly apparent in the 2011 BCS Championship game as well as the game a week or so ago, is a lack of a Plan B at times. I fully expected to see a halfback pass, flea-flicker, or something to take advantage of Alabama's pursuit of Fournette. Now Les certainly knows his personnel better than me and there could have been great reasons for not doing any of that, but it is puzzling to a somewhat distant observer.
> 
> I fully expect the road to the SEC West title to go through BR as long as Miles is there. If Saban had not left LSU or come back to Alabama, I suspect LSU would have at least 2 more NCs.


That's a pretty spot on post. The entirety of it. I'll expound upon it shortly. Good post, no doubt.


----------



## EdA

How did Texas Tech let Baker Mayfield get away, why was he not pursued by anyone but OU, and how in the hell did Texas beat Oklahoma?


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> How did Texas Tech let Baker Mayfield get away, why was he not pursued by anyone but OU, and how in the hell did Texas beat Oklahoma?


 OU is a good team, but not great IMO. They have OkSU and TCU left on the schedule, and I'd be surprised to see them come out unscathed. But then again, that's why they play the games on the field and not on paper as folks say.

I'm just savoring this whole CFB season, can't believe college basketball is already playing now before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> How did Texas Tech let Baker Mayfield get away, why was he not pursued by anyone but OU, and how in the hell did Texas beat Oklahoma?


I agree. Oklahoma looked really tough last night. That was a hard hitting, physical game, which kind of surprised me . Mayfield was outstanding.


----------



## duk4me

Y'all are funny.


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> Y'all are funny.


who's funny? what did i miss?

i been outside "kicking rocks" for an hour or so!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob saying things like "sure thing".


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> who's funny? what did i miss?
> 
> i been outside "kicking rocks" for an hour or so!


LOL. I don't buy that one for a minute. You know what I meant. Sandbagging. You're better than that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob saying things like "sure thing".


You yourself don't believe that's a game that should be close. That spread will be 10-12 points.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You yourself don't believe that's a game that should be close. That spread will be 10-12 points.


Jacob, I really think you take this sport too seriously. Who cares what the spread is or should be? Just let them play the game and enjoy it if your team plays well. This year is kind of crazy, lots of upsets and more parity than we have seen in the past. It's really hard to tell how good the good teams are or how certain teams match up.

Edit: didn't mean to sound condescending, we're all just football fans rooting in our own unique way.


----------



## Parker M.

Things are getting interesting here in Oklahoma! Starting to think its going to come down to Bedlam! Actually hoping so. But If sooners run the table it'll be interesting to see if they pass a 1 loss ND to get into the playoffs after they lost a rough game to my horns and ND gave us a beating at beginning of year.


----------



## duckdawg27

roseberry said:


> but i do agree with galloway, the tide did look bad.


It a weird situation to be in....how can I fault them when all they do is win but they seem to just be stumbling into some of those wins. No such thing as a bad win but certainly is such a thing as an ugly win. 3 of 14 on 3rd down conversions. 26:30 time of possession. Defense is still dominating though. Special teams....how in the hell do you get a block in the back penalty on a fair catch......come on coach Williams, get you head outta your 4th point of contact and coach up these players on special teams. #2 running back on the team covering kicks? Out for the season with a Broke Arm now. WTH are they thinking? 
Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## Kyle Garris

All I know is, my Clemson Tigers are 10-0!


----------



## duckdawg27

Kyle Garris said:


> All I know is, my Clemson Tigers are 10-0!


Nice spot to be in....NC any threat?


----------



## crackerd

Kyle Garris said:


> All I know is, my Clemson Tigers are 10-0!





duckdawg27 said:


> Nice spot to be in....NC any threat?


Could be, as could the Ex-Old Ball Coach "un-Ex'ing" himself in a couple of weeks to radio in plays to Williams-Brice from the vicinity of Myrtle Beach. Keep that prognostication handy should there be a sudden outbreak of Clemsoning on the afternoon of Nov. 28.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Also, for Glenda's edification, since we're assessing S'C'lina's college football teams, there is a third team of some renown in the Palmetto State, Coastal Carolina U., *quarterbacked by our venerable friend Nelson's "other" grandson*, who got himself some Academic All-American laurels the past week as he pursues a masters degree in business administration with a 4.0 GPA. Well-played in the classroom and under center, young man!

MG


----------



## Glenda Brown

Crackerd --- give Nelson big congrats on his "other" Grandson. Not only has Nelson had some very outstanding dogs, Nelson seems to have reproduced well himself! Into the third generation. Hey --- they could have used the "other" at Stanford. 

Am still recovering from the Stanford loss --- John Henninger kept threatening me about it, and darn if he wasn't right. I am now going to have to eat humble pie around John, Zellner and the rest of the Oregon pack. I promised John a drink, but said I would sit and sulk while he drank it. Where was Rice's "stickum" when it was needed. 

Glenda


----------



## crackerd

Apologize for Condi's negligence of The Farm, she had to launch a CPC counter-offensive last week on behalf of the Crimson Tide to thwart that Buckeye buffoon Galloway. Tried to use her full complement of stickum on his gob (alas, didn't work - yet...). But my enmity for The Farm - sorry, Marvin - is reserved for their inevitable succumbing to the Schlock of the Irish, putting them (ND) somewhere they have no business being, the FBS playoffs. Should that Hail Mary come to pass, leaving out anybody more deserving (_*many *_anybodies), count on eight teams in the playoff starting next year, guaranteed! So maybe enmity is good.

MG


----------



## Wade Thurman

Hi Ed,
I think originally out of high school Mayfield didn't have lots of schools beating down his door. He always wanted to be a SOONER but was not recruited hard by them. He went to Tech had some issues with the head coach and then decide to transfer, the rest is history. As far my SOONERS losing to Texas, well they didn't tackle very well and they still have an issue with that. OU doesn't seem to wrap up and take down especially the DB's. They seem to want to try and knock the guy down instead. 




EdA said:


> How did Texas Tech let Baker Mayfield get away, why was he not pursued by anyone but OU, and how in the hell did Texas beat Oklahoma?


----------



## EdA

Wade said:


> Hi Ed,
> As far my SOONERS losing to Texas, well they didn't tackle very well and they still have an issue with that. OU doesn't seem to wrap up and take down especially the DB's. They seem to want to try and knock the guy down instead.


No excuse, Texas is horrible and destined to have their worst record since the Ed Price days in the early 1950s.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> No excuse, Texas is horrible and destined to have their worst record since the Ed Price days in the early 1950s.


If only y'all teasippers could get the team motivated to win one (or two) for Charlie - Charlie Shira...

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> If only y'all teasippers


No sip here, anti-sip with due respect to my father and two older brothers who were.

The Sips are still living in the DKR days.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Sips are still living in the DKR days.


Before that, "DKR days" were also celebrated at Miss. State, the SEC's football graveyard where Royal later sent his DC Charlie Shira to end his coaching career. (Well, SEC football's "other" graveyard - Anchor (Six Feet) Down having the "better" provenance...) I mention that because now there are rumblings of a reverse journey to Austin for the Bullies' Dan Mullen. Don't see the allure on Tejas' end, but I could be wrong and Mullen ain't the overrated "Urbanite" many including me make him out to be.

MG


----------



## Wade Thurman

Hey, don't get me wrong. I agree with you 100%!!!!




EdA said:


> No excuse, Texas is horrible and destined to have their worst record since the Ed Price days in the early 1950s.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

There's no crying in football.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> No sip here, anti-sip with due respect to my father and two older brothers who were.
> 
> The Sips are still living in the DKR days.


Respectfully disagree, my Horns can't decide between being a money making conglomerate or being perennial title contenders. Seems like all their decisions are based on being politically correct with respect to the bottom line, and of course protecting the brand image of the University at all costs. I think DKR is rolling in his grave that the Horns can't recruit and put a consistent winner on the field.

They have not been well coached and only won because the had some magical talent at the QB positions.


----------



## Maddog10

UK... :-?:snipersmile::roll:


----------



## Tim Mc

Maddog10 said:


> UK... :-?:snipersmile::roll:


Next year the Wildcats are gonna be tough!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/14016697-123/thinning-ice-lsus-les-miles

Interesting.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep, interesting. Somewhat similar to the Slocum saga at TAMU a few years ago.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/14016697-123/thinning-ice-lsus-les-miles
> 
> Interesting.


Shouldn't come as a surprise Jacob. Watching LSU FB is really about watching a lot of talent be undercoached.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/14016697-123/thinning-ice-lsus-les-miles
> 
> Interesting.


Can think of another and more apt descriptor that also begins with "i-n-", Jacob - inane. You (and I) may diss the h*ll out of Le Smiles, but he's the best y'all have had since...Saban (but of course) and second-best since Paul Dietzel (ok, maybe Arnsparger). So the 'Who board of trustees is going to buy him out @$15M? And replace him with, just, er, "Who" exactly? Please Lord Looking Down on Alabama, let it be Gundy if this is actually about to happen. Oh, and the title for this move should be "Inane and Inaner."

MG


----------



## duk4me

Marvin S said:


> Shouldn't come as a surprise Jacob. Watching LSU FB is really about watching a lot of talent be undercoached.


Have to say I totally agree with Marvin on this one.


----------



## Tim Mc

duk4me said:


> Have to say I totally agree with Marvin on this one.


Watching football on Sunday is the proof. Lot's of former Tigers in the NFL.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Charlie Strong being courted by Miami but he has the full support of the UT powers?????


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Charlie Strong being courted by Miami but he has the full support of the UT powers?????


Wayne: I wouldn't believe everything you read on the Bleacher Report. Apparently CS has the same agent Jimmy Sexton as Nick Saban, and we know how that turned out. Texas would gladly let Miami take them off the hook for the remains contract they owe CS


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mjh345

Wayne Nutt said:


> Charlie Strong being courted by Miami but he has the full support of the UT powers?????


If you were CS would you consider leaving UT {and it's money devotion and facilities} for Miami?

Didn't think so!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

If the boosters are up in arms and calling for you to be sent down the road. And the job isn't a good fit, then maybe so.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yep, interesting. Somewhat similar to the Slocum saga at TAMU a few years ago.


If LSU loses to the ridge runners Sat, it'll be the 1st time since 99 LSU lost 3 straight. 



Marvin S said:


> Shouldn't come as a surprise Jacob. Watching LSU FB is really about watching a lot of talent be undercoached.


It's something I've come to accept. Talent woefully under utilized. Teams not reaching their potential. 



crackerd said:


> Can think of another and more apt descriptor that also begins with "i-n-", Jacob - inane. You (and I) may diss the h*ll out of Le Smiles, but he's the best y'all have had since...Saban (but of course) and second-best since Paul Dietzel (ok, maybe Arnsparger). So the 'Who board of trustees is going to buy him out @$15M? And replace him with, just, er, "Who" exactly? Please Lord Looking Down on Alabama, let it be Gundy if this is actually about to happen. Oh, and the title for this move should be "Inane and Inaner."
> 
> MG


Rumor is Jimbo is certainly one they can get. Butch Davis is another name. Of course after that it's the names that come up for any huge coaching gig. Chucky, Jack Del Rio, & Chip Kelly (Assuming he gets run out of Philly.).

LSU isn't a school that accepts mediocrity. That's been the theme since 2011.



duk4me said:


> Have to say I totally agree with Marvin on this one.


It's true. Nobody will disagree. 



Tim Mc said:


> Watching football on Sunday is the proof. Lot's of former Tigers in the NFL.


Yes sir. Soooo many left early too.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Rumor is Jimbo is certainly one they can get. Butch Davis is another name. Of course after that it's the names that come up for any huge coaching gig. Chucky, Jack Del Rio, & Chip Kelly (Assuming he gets run out of Philly.).


Good list, and you never say never, but why would Jimbo Fisher move from the ACC to the SEC West? Especially to a job where a coach just got fired for winning about 78% of the time in that job? For comparison, Saban has won about 84% of his games at Alabama, and some guy named Bryant won about 81% of his.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

To put things in perspective, 84% is a 10-2 season. 78% is a 9-3 season.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> To put things in perspective, 84% is a 10-2 season. 78% is a 9-3 season.


Thanks for the math lesson - but let's also be clear, given your earlier comment, that Miles' fate in Baton Rouge is in no way, shape or form reminiscent of R.C. Slocum's sad, slow demise at aTm - Slocum was barely over .500 his last five or six seasons when they eased him out of College Station. On the other hand, take the Saban Death Star out of the equation for the 'Whos, and Miles in his 10 years at LSU has probably won two more national championships and three additional SEC championships. Y'all really need to understand the 'Bama effect, a/k/a the Saban Death Star, on demoralizing opponents, especially it hits championship-drive stride in late-October/November. Saban's teams doesn't just "Make their *sses quit," as his famous marching order goes, they leave opponents in the disarray of trying to salvage what otherwise would've been a very successful season while having to continue their travels on the 'Bama _*toll*_ road also known as the boulevard of broken dreams.

And all y'all who think Miles' teams larded with five-star recruits have "underperformed" and never jelled in college before bolting to the NFL, remember this: it was Le Smiles who got 'em to LSU in the first place. If he *hadn't*, Saban probably would have eight national championships by now at 'Bama by getting those same five-star recruits to Tuscaloosa while the 'Who would've sunk back into the mire of mediocrity that's been their calling card for most of the last 100 years.

Miles ain't going nowhere - not if the powers "'Who" be got the least lick of common Cajun sense.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Slocum was 40-22 in his last five years. Which included his last season at 6-6. This averages out at about 8-4. He couldn't seem to win the big one and bowl games.
Slocum had two 6-6 seasons in his 14 years. And no losing seasons.


----------



## duckdawg27

Mark Richt and Miles are in the same boat IMO. They have winning records and both would be extremely hard to replace with someone who could do better immediately. Both programs will take a hit if those coaches leave and it will take a while to get back to where they are now. If Boosters don't realize that then they are being foolish. Saban was able to make an immediate impact at Bama (after the first year) because it was a program in shambles. Multiple attempts at finding a successful coach failed. As long as Bama and LSU are in the same division, the success or failure of both programs are linked. The BCS rematch was a one time in history fluke that you will never see again. (They) are not going to let them both be in the playoffs. Bama requires LSU to loose in order to be successful. LSU requires Bama to loose so, Miles will not get LSU to Atlanta until Saban does not get Bama to Atlanta. Imagine the different conversations they might be having at Georgia and LSU today if Bama has 3or 4 losses (as predicted) this season .


----------



## Migillicutty

Jimbo is isn't going to LSU. There will be tons of talk. Sexton will play it up and the SECers will be convinced as always that they can get anyone. Jimbo is a top 5 paid coach. FSU facilities are too notch. He gets whatever he wants (ipf) built as soon as he demanded it. He has put together his top five classes and is poised to make a title run the next couple years. FSU is his dream job. He used to listen to their big games on the radio from the sidelines while playing at Samford. He won't leave for LSU.


----------



## BonMallari

if Jack Del Rio goes from the NFL back to college it will be with his alma mater...USC Trojans


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> ...Sexton will play it up *and the SECers will be convinced as always that they can get anyone*.


'Cutty, Sexton is Sexton, that's what he does, but you've shod the wrong horse for mounting your meme on "SECers will be convinced as always..." Like who, specifically, have they been convinced they *could* get, that they *didn't* - other than Chuckie and (so far) Chip Kelly? Spurrier went back to the SEC on the NFL rebound, as did, sort of, Saban to Alabama. Butch Jones? - please. Bielema unless I'm wrong (and could be) initiated the dialog with the Sooeys. Anybody else they've taken a pipe dream shine to whose name you can share with us - other than your recounting how Jimbo turned down UAB when they wouldn't offer him much beyond minimum wage before he became Free Shoes U.'s outfitter-in-waiting?

MG


----------



## roseberry

mg, not speaking for cutty, but two exapmles come to mind:
charlie strong didn't go to the vols.(thankye Jesus)
rich rod didn't go to tide.(double thankye Jesus)

that said.......er'body is in a dream job until a dream job comes along!


----------



## crackerd

Rose, still not totally sold on Charlie Strong as a successful head coach, but if he didn't have all that money coming to him as owed by Tejas when he's shown the door (or when he gets on the flight to Coral Gables), he would be mighty fine swinging-door DC material when Kirby Smart's upward trajectory inevitably takes him to a top job. Rich Rod - bless him - no bless him and his lovely wife *immeasurably* - for turning down his "near occasion" of lowering the Tide to Dumbo Dubose depths.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Jimbo is isn't going to LSU. There will be tons of talk. Sexton will play it up and the SECers will be convinced as always that they can get anyone. Jimbo is a top 5 paid coach. FSU facilities are too notch. He gets whatever he wants (ipf) built as soon as he demanded it. He has put together his top five classes and is poised to make a title run the next couple years. FSU is his dream job. He used to listen to their big games on the radio from the sidelines while playing at Samford. He won't leave for LSU.


I think you may be letting your slant on the SEC show at least as much as you accuse anybody else. Why would anybody leave the ACC Atlantic Division's juggernaut of Clemson, Louisville, NC State, Syracuse, Wake Forest, and Boston College, historical powers all, to jump into the SEC West with Alabama, Auburn, Arkansas, the Mississippi teams, and Texas A&M? The road to the college football playoff seems to be much smoother where he is.

Now if you were talking basketball, OTOH . . . .


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, for your edification (and Wayne's and Bon's, of course) this just in on Saban-to-Texas redux:


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Rose, still not totally sold on Charlie Strong as a successful head coach, but if he didn't have all that money coming to him as owed by Tejas when he's shown the door (or when he gets on the flight to Coral Gables), he would be mighty fine swinging-door DC material when Kirby Smart's upward trajectory inevitably takes him to a top job. Rich Rod - bless him - no bless him and his lovely wife *immeasurably* - for turning down his "near occasion" of lowering the Tide to Dumbo Dubose depths.
> 
> MG


What is it about Kirby Smart that makes people think he's such a great dc? Tide defense was horrible last year and that's all we heard going into the semi finals was how nobody could hang with the Tide when those geniuses, Smart and Saban have a month to prepare. 
Seriously though, what dc couldn't put a dominating defense on the field when he's handed 5 star recruits year in a d year out?


----------



## duckdawg27

Tim Mc said:


> What is it about Kirby Smart that makes people think he's such a great dc? Tide defense was horrible last year and that's all we heard going into the semi finals was how nobody could hang with the Tide when those geniuses, Smart and Saban have a month to prepare.
> Seriously though, what dc couldn't put a dominating defense on the field when he's handed 5 star recruits year in a d year out?


Could be the 12-1 it took to get that far in the play offs in the first place. Could be the 3 National Championships (that were won in a demonstratively dominant manner in a Championship game) and 3 SEC Championships. Could be the large group of NFL players currently on roster that were coached by Smart.
Bama defense was only visibly and statistically average last year (which makes it below average for Bama). It did cost them the Championship in the end. BTW I don't put much stock in "star" ratings. Many times does not convert to real talent at the next level. Many of Bama's best players have been of the 3 star variety who would work hard and accept coaching to get where they needed to be.


----------



## crackerd

duckdawg27 said:


> Could be the 12-1 it took to get that far in the play offs in the first place. Could be the 3 National Championships (that were won in a demonstratively dominant manner in a Championship game) and 3 SEC Championships. Could be the large group of NFL players currently on roster that were coached by Smart.


Could also be, duckdawg, that ol' Tim's onto something in an oblique way, what with citing the annual Tidal wave of five-star defensive recruits. Did you happen to see the stop-action photo Gary Danielson trotted out where 'Bama had 19 count 'em players on the field between plays waiting for LSU to make their offensive substitution, at which time Smart could match up his personnel package with the Who's, and summon eight of them back to the sideline? Quite an intimidating portrait - 19 of them five-stars (or 4.75 stars) standing tall in the Redwood Forest defense before they had to stop LSU playing by the rules using "only" 11 of them.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

So Saban had nothing to do with that? Look, I'm sure he's very good at what he does , but as a non Alabama fan it gets a little old hearing how great this guy is and then seeing Auburn put 45 on them.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I have not thought that Saban would go to Texas. I do think that Charlie may leave either on his own or be fired. I hope he is given another year. If he does leave I am sure Texas will make another unsuccessful run at Saban. 
I think they will try to get a big name but should take a good look at the UH coach, Herman.


----------



## roseberry

tim,

agree. smart is good at defending everthing *EXCEPT*, mobile quarterbacks with good running backs, spread, and read option offenses. oh wait...........isn't that most of college football!

didn't they have to score 54 to beat johnny football in his second game vs tide? isn't that why they tried to change the rules?

however, kirby did a good job against dak's career and he made tim tebow cry.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Could also be, duckdawg, that ol' Tim's onto something in an oblique way, what with citing the annual Tidal wave of five-star defensive recruits. Did you happen to see the stop-action photo Gary Danielson trotted out where 'Bama had 19 count 'em players on the field between plays waiting for LSU to make their offensive substitution, at which time Smart could match up his personnel package with the Who's, and summon eight of them back to the sideline? Quite an intimidating portrait - 19 of them five-stars (or 4.75 stars) standing tall in the Redwood Forest defense before they had to stop LSU playing by the rules using "only" 11 of them.
> 
> MG


What was there to decide, LSU ran the same thing over and over. Let's line up and run straight at their strength, defensive line. Of course, there isn't much choice when your qb is pissing down his own leg.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, Sexton is Sexton, that's what he does, but you've shod the wrong horse for mounting your meme on "SECers will be convinced as always..." Like who, specifically, have they been convinced they *could* get, that they *didn't* - other than Chuckie and (so far) Chip Kelly? Spurrier went back to the SEC on the NFL rebound, as did, sort of, Saban to Alabama. Butch Jones? - please. Bielema unless I'm wrong (and could be) initiated the dialog with the Sooeys. Anybody else they've taken a pipe dream shine to whose name you can share with us - other than your recounting how Jimbo turned down UAB when they wouldn't offer him much beyond minimum wage before he became Free Shoes U.'s outfitter-in-waiting?
> 
> MG


havent spent much time around the crocs from that cesspool called hogtown (originally because of the hog market and more recently because of the women) have you? You really think muschump, and Mcelwain were their fist choices? Do the names Stoops(of the OU variety), Shanahan and Gruden ring any bells? 



RookieTrainer said:


> I think you may be letting your slant on the SEC show at least as much as you accuse anybody else. Why would anybody leave the ACC Atlantic Division's juggernaut of Clemson, Louisville, NC State, Syracuse, Wake Forest, and Boston College, historical powers all, to jump into the SEC West with Alabama, Auburn, Arkansas, the Mississippi teams, and Texas A&M? The road to the college football playoff seems to be much smoother where he is.
> 
> Now if you were talking basketball, OTOH . . . .


well of course it's because he is scared to play in the SEC. I just made all that other stuff up. He is deathly afraid, so afraid in fact we have scheduled openers with SeC west schools for the next two years. Guess we should just chalk up a couple Ls and move on to game two for 2016 and 17. Good news is the committee will finally be able to rank use in the top 5 with such quality losses on our schedule.


----------



## mjh345

crackerd said:


> Thanks for the math lesson - broken dreams.
> 
> MG


Do we care that the math is wrong?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Good list, and you never say never, but why would Jimbo Fisher move from the ACC to the SEC West? Especially to a job where a coach just got fired for winning about 78% of the time in that job? For comparison, Saban has won about 84% of his games at Alabama, and some guy named Bryant won about 81% of his.


"That Scott Rabalais piece about how Les Miles might be coaching for his job the next two weeks actually has some legitimacy to it.

I've heard similar things going back a year. When the whole John Chavis contract debacle went public, there was a lot of talk that Joe Alleva was simply not going to give extended contracts to Miles' assistants when the preparations were being made to move Miles out.

The money people, as Rabalais correctly reports, have had it with him. He's a good guy but he's not good with PR and he gives that same deliberately goofy and nonresponsive act with the boosters as he does with the media. Win championships and it's charming. Get pounded in the rear by Nick Saban and Bret Bielema and it's not.

And the word is they believe they can get Jimbo Fisher to replace him. Jimbo coached several years at LSU, has great relations with all the money guys Miles has irritated, brings an offense a lot more fun and that utilizes skill players a lot more completely and just brings more energy and a better face to the program than what it has. And they think he's gettable, because he loved it in BR (his wife didn't, but she's not around anymore), they can make the money work, LSU has advantages over Florida State and he's got some frustrations with that program which aren't getting solved anytime soon."

There's a good summarization.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> if Jack Del Rio goes from the NFL back to college it will be with his alma mater...USC Trojans


Not saying he will, but if you know anything about Jack Del Rio, you'd know the connections to LSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> "That Scott Rabalais piece about how Les Miles might be coaching for his job the next two weeks actually has some legitimacy to it.
> 
> I've heard similar things going back a year. When the whole John Chavis contract debacle went public, there was a lot of talk that Joe Alleva was simply not going to give extended contracts to Miles' assistants when the preparations were being made to move Miles out.
> 
> The money people, as Rabalais correctly reports, have had it with him. He's a good guy but he's not good with PR and he gives that same deliberately goofy and nonresponsive act with the boosters as he does with the media. Win championships and it's charming. Get pounded in the rear by Nick Saban and Bret Bielema and it's not.
> 
> And the word is they believe they can get Jimbo Fisher to replace him. Jimbo coached several years at LSU, has great relations with all the money guys Miles has irritated, brings an offense a lot more fun and that utilizes skill players a lot more completely and just brings more energy and a better face to the program than what it has. And they think he's gettable, because he loved it in BR (his wife didn't, but she's not around anymore), they can make the money work, LSU has advantages over Florida State and he's got some frustrations with that program which aren't getting solved anytime soon."
> 
> There's a good summarization.


You have no idea what you are talking about. I don't get my information from talk radio or message boards. I'll leave it at that, as I don't need to go in to detail about my credentials or sources. 

Everyone knows Jimbo coached at LSU. Everyone knows he would be a better face of the program. Everyone knows he is friends with some of the big boosters. None of that is news. 

Jimbo also loves Tallahassee. He has school age kids who just happened to have a pretty traumatic life experience this year. His foundation for his terminally ill son is in Tallahassee. If you don't think that plays a factor (proximity to his kids and the foundation) you have no idea about the kind of person Jimbo is. He has no issues that aren't being solved. He gets what he wants when he wants it. The new President at FSU has solved those "issues" (not that I believe you know for a second what they were). He is in fact in his "dream job". That's him talking and not lip service. Stranger things have happened, but I put the odds at less than 10% (I give it 10% because no one but Jimbo knows everything that is in his head). That isn't even factoring the money. You say LSU could make it work, but it would cost LSU over 20mm to make it happen. LSU has no advantages over FSU. Our facilities are better, and so is our recruiting ground. 

He has built FSU into exactly what he wanted. He has it loaded with talent and is getting the best HS QB in the country this spring. He knows what he can accomplish in the next few years at FSU. 

This is all a bunch of nonsense at this point. LSU hasn't even fired Les.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Poor migliwiggly. Bless your heart.


----------



## roseberry

cutty, that is a great deal of insight. thanks. they have not fired him yet, but booger mcfarland, former lsu all american put miles soundly on the hot seat on finebaum's show yesterday!

jacob, the hatter wins out. but think about it. cutty notes that Coach Fisher has an ex-wife and kids(one is terminally ill) in tallahasse. plus, he works a bunch of saturdays. would that be the kind of man you want even if he was willing to come to lsu. 

besides, it won't change anything.......unless texas takes away the "sith lord of the west"(or whatever mg calls him)!;-)


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> havent spent much time around the crocs from that cesspool called hogtown (originally because of the hog market and more recently because of the women) have you?


Why, 'cutty, I do believe you've thrown down the gauntlet on my bonafides - and not just by impugning any association with Florida co-eds (or "Gator Getters") as we used to know them back in the day. I date almost to the Ray Graves "era" and subsequent "handing-off" of the reins to Doug (Ugh) Dickey; was at Florida Field for Wes Chandler's wizardry; saw Collinsworth's first touchdown - touchdown *pass* (such as it were, a one-yard throw from the erstwhile QB and a 98-yard catch-and-run); saw my old homie Charley Pell's rise and fall, and plenty of other Gator misfires that far outnumbered on-the-field successes. 

Although all that said, I had to wonder if a man of your erudition might not be referring to my old rabbit hunting grounds and the *classier *Gainesville - Gainesville, Ala., population 208 and declining - and of which, with Glenda's (and Condi's) blessings, I'm happy to provide a travelog for your edification.

First, our Gainesville lost out on a coin toss to Chi-town in _*not*_ becoming the hog butchering capital of the world.

Then, our Gainesville had the grave misfortune to be the site of General Nathan Bedford Forrest's surrender during the Civil War.

And lastly our Gainesville gave way to Demopolis, the doomed French wine and olive colony, as the nexus of Tombigbee River commerce, and has been headed downhill demographically ever since, to where the only sustaining "industry" is a waste-management landfill which cottons to out-of-state trash. A fate, if I might interject, that it seems to share with Tallahassee...

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

roseberry said:


> tim,
> 
> agree. smart is good at defending everthing *EXCEPT*, mobile quarterbacks with good running backs, spread, and read option offenses. oh wait...........isn't that most of college football!
> 
> didn't they have to score 54 to beat johnny football in his second game vs tide? isn't that why they tried to change the rules?
> 
> however, kirby did a good job against dak's career and he made tim tebow cry.


I get why people get tired of hearing about Bama but any team that stays on or near the top for a long time is gonna get that. I personally cant understand all the hype around Bama or ND. 
From the Kick Six in 2013 thru Ole Miss 2015 there were times when Saban's Bama did not look that good. The defense was certainly down in (2014) production from previous years. I mentioned earlier this year that his record had dropped to 4 out of 9 when it came to top 15 teams. That record has only slightly improved to 7 out of 13 since. Overall record though there is little that compares. (WIKI sourced) in Div 1 there are only 5 coaches that have a .750 or better average. Saban has the most career WINS in that group (184)(100 at Bama). Meyer has the highest career average but fewer total wins..
To answer the question about Smart...he came to Bama with Saban in 2007 so he also has 100 wins. If you are looking for a textbook definition of dominating defense you would only need to watch 3 games. 2009, 2011 and 2012 NC games. The current defense is looking more like the 2009 version IMO.


----------



## Tim Mc

Well that was embarrassing. Congrats Michigan State, you played like you wanted to win the game.


----------



## James Hurst

IOWA, still undefeated!


----------



## Migillicutty

Someone should check on young Jacob and make sure he doesn't have any sharp objects near him.


----------



## Denver

I know the 'Wisconsin vs Northwestern game wasn't a game of the week, but Wisconsin got hosed. Fix had to be in, check the footage. Those refs should be fired!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm probably older than you & far more sane. Gorgeous lady with me & on the way to The Bulldog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Le Smiles is in trouble.


----------



## John Robinson

Wayne Nutt said:


> Le Smiles is in trouble.


I can't believe how fast LSUs season went from contending for a NC to zero. I don't understand what happened to them, I guess Brandon Harris wasn't as good as I thought. I remember rooting for him last year and wondered why he wasn't starting, now I know.


----------



## BJGatley

Baylor done did good.


----------



## Parker M.

BJGatley said:


> Baylor done did good.



That and Oklahoma State looked awful. Figured they didn't have what it takes, to many close games against bad teams throughout the year. Sure hoping they knock the sooners off next weekend! Hate em dearly but Sure amazing Baker Mayfield is a walk-on. Kid can flat out play.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I can't believe how fast LSUs season went from contending for a NC to zero.


john, a good beating has effects long after the day it occurs. do i need to tell the story about my 11 second boxing debut against a guy i didn't know was state middleweight gg champ again? but i didn't see the rebs dominating, wow!

tim, i think you and i could have left the o-line in the locker room aside from a snapper and coached barrett, miller, jones and elliot to gain >140 yards in 4 quarters tossing the ball around to each other. but zeek shoulda not said all that.

against the cupcakes......gators got lucky, dawgs got lucky, gamecooks not so much. "the dead fish aisle"? he's still coach of the year imo, but so much for jim mc being the smartest guy in the room!;-)

are state and arkansas auditioning for spots in the big 12? fun game, two very good qb performances. state and ol' miss should be entertaining this week. btw lsu did hit that reb qb, the kelly kid, hard and often......he is TOUGH.


----------



## Tim Mc

Good points John. I guess I should retract my comments about Smart, OSU is obviously not the same offense wit8Herrman. Zeke surprised me speaking out like that. You're right, he shouldn't have done that. Very bad form.
I do like Dantonio, he doesn't get many 5 stars but certainly gets the most out of his players.


----------



## Migillicutty

Looks like to me the OSU might be moving in to phase II of the urban Meyer transformation. This is the part that isn't much fun and takes a while to recover from. Maybe not, it's possible Zeke is an outlier and just a selfish guy, but he seems a lot smarter than a guy that would say all that on camera.


----------



## canuckkiller

BIG Commissioner Devaney's refs 'snatched defeat from the jaws of victory'.


----------



## BrettG

Is it me or are the refs having a real bad year? They seem to be willing to rely on the instant replay too much. I hate replay and the impact it has had on the game.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Looks like to me the OSU might be moving in to phase II of the urban Meyer transformation. This is the part that isn't much fun and takes a while to recover from. Maybe not, it's possible Zeke is an outlier and just a selfish guy, but he seems a lot smarter than a guy that would say all that on camera.


I hope that isn't the case, Cutty. I had hears Elliott 's father was a real handful during his recruitment but nothing about him personally. It hurts his teammates that's what is bad about it. We'll see how they respond because Big Blue will tear them a new one if they're not ready to play. Maybe even if they are ready.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Le Smiles is in trouble.


Les Miles is doing his best impersonation of Mack Brown, having a solid program, 100+wins in 10 years and one NC...but having to deal with a delusional fan base that expects a NC every year...the difference is that Miles is a better X and O's coach than MB ever was...

LSU fans better be careful about wanting a change....they could get their own version of Charlie Strong program


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Les Miles is doing his best impersonation of Mack Brown, having a solid program, 100+wins in 10 years and one NC...but having to deal with a delusional fan base that expects a NC every year...the difference is that Miles is a better X and O's coach than MB ever was...
> 
> LSU fans better be careful about wanting a change....they could get their own version of Charlie Strong program


Bon, IMO, which isn't worth a lot. when a guy like me can point out the weaknesses in a program then it should be obvious 
to the guys getting paid to evaluate the program. A bad AD or a bad coach can wreak havoc on a program that was doing well. 

Willingham @ ND comes to mind - he did a good job @ the Farm, followed a weak coach @ ND, came to UW with a bad AD & a
string of coaching disasters. Charlie Weis should thank him for the good year he had @ ND & the fat contracts he has received 
since, Charlie apparently can't coach a little league team. 

Let's look at Mike Leach, now in his 4th year @ WSU, has gone from Hot seat to "is someone going to poach him" in less than 
3 months . 

I'd give Charlie Strong 4 full years to turn the disaster that was Mack Brown around. If he is fired sooner than that it smacks of 
not wanting a minority in the position, which if I were a minority athlete would tell me there are a lot of good programs out there 
other than UT that a many star can play for. 

Some coaches get the maximum from there players in College, Bobby Knight comes to mind. Others, such as Miles, recruit well but 
fail to teach the athletes a hell of a lot . 

I'd fire Le Smiles in a heartbeat, anyone who fails as often as he has deserves nothing else. AL is a quality program but have proven
themselves beatable yearly by a good game plan. Just leave the PAC-12 coaches alone, as I think as a group they are doing their
job beating up on each other. It's going to be some time before the PAC-12 has an undefeated team @ the end of the season as 
we are fairly close to coaching parity .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, Is the TAMU game still a sure thing?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LSU opens as four point favorite over TAMU. 
Is Jacob still at The Bulldog?


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> I do like Dantonio, he doesn't get many 5 stars but certainly gets the most out of his players.


i like dantonio's toe-boggan. 

what about notre dame playing the boston college bunch so close. i think little number 5 is gonna go 350 all purpose in the win next week.

is fsu settled on which quarterback attacks the gators?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Gators=dead fish?


----------



## duk4me

Marvin S said:


> Bon, IMO, which isn't worth a lot. when a guy like me can point out the weaknesses in a program then it should be obvious
> to the guys getting paid to evaluate the program. A bad AD or a bad coach can wreak havoc on a program that was doing well.
> 
> Willingham @ ND comes to mind - he did a good job @ the Farm, followed a weak coach @ ND, came to UW with a bad AD & a
> string of coaching disasters. Charlie Weis should thank him for the good year he had @ ND & the fat contracts he has received
> since, Charlie apparently can't coach a little league team.
> 
> Let's look at Mike Leach, now in his 4th year @ WSU, has gone from Hot seat to "is someone going to poach him" in less than
> 3 months .
> 
> I'd give Charlie Strong 4 full years to turn the disaster that was Mack Brown around. If he is fired sooner than that it smacks of
> not wanting a minority in the position, which if I were a minority athlete would tell me there are a lot of good programs out there
> other than UT that a many star can play for.
> 
> Some coaches get the maximum from there players in College, Bobby Knight comes to mind. Others, such as Miles, recruit well but
> fail to teach the athletes a hell of a lot .
> 
> I'd fire Le Smiles in a heartbeat, anyone who fails as often as he has deserves nothing else. AL is a quality program but have proven
> themselves beatable yearly by a good game plan. Just leave the PAC-12 coaches alone, as I think as a group they are doing their
> job beating up on each other. It's going to be some time before the PAC-12 has an undefeated team @ the end of the season as
> we are fairly close to coaching parity .


LMAO the disaster that was Mack Brown. Only you Marvelous would call Mack Brown a disaster. Oh your right during his tenure the Horns didn't win anything. LMAO even more.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob, Is the TAMU game still a sure thing?


Absolutely. I'll miss duck hunting Saturday to be there for Senior Day. Go ahead & make it 5 in a row.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

IF LSU makes a coaching change, it won't be this week. The week is about the seniors. Business as usual. 

I really think it's unfair for the media to jump on to this topic like there's nothing else to talk about. I understand down here it's obviously the most debated subject, as it should be. I just don't think it is right for ESPN 2 to televise the weekly luncheon with Les because of this. It's also wrong to ask Jimbo about his interest levels with The LSU HC job when it's not available @ the moment. Thought he handled it well. Thought Les has handled this well.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> IF LSU makes a coaching change, it won't be this week. The week is about the seniors. Business as usual.
> 
> I really think it's unfair for the media to jump on to this topic like there's nothing else to talk about. I understand down here it's obviously the most debated subject, as it should be. I just don't think it is right for ESPN 2 to televise the weekly luncheon with Les because of this. It's also wrong to ask Jimbo about his interest levels with The LSU HC job when it's not available @ the moment. Thought he handled it well. Thought Les has handled this well.


Les handled the press conference VERY WELL...IMO he isn't worried about it... very irresponsible for ESPN to "leak info" that a well placed booster says a buyout is a distinct possibility...well hell, every coaches salary can be bought out....

The thing that keeps Les somewhat safe is there isn't exactly a line of suitable replacements

Same goes for Charlie Strong, but in his case if he drops the next two or gets run out of the stadium by Baylor, then the OU game becomes a distant fluke, and he will be gone


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Reports from LA are that Les is 100% gone. Charlie says he isn't going anywhere.
Time will tell.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> The thing that keeps Les somewhat safe is there isn't exactly a line of suitable replacements


Maybe your young friend Harsin? - Nah, looks like he's got all he can handle on the blue polyester pitch.

MG


----------



## rboudet

BonMallari said:


> Les Miles is doing his best impersonation of Mack Brown, having a solid program, 100+wins in 10 years and one NC...but having to deal with a delusional fan base that expects a NC every year...the difference is that Miles is a better X and O's coach than MB ever was...
> 
> LSU fans better be careful about wanting a change....they could get their own version of Charlie Strong program


No one is expecting NC's every year.


----------



## Dan Storts

Tim Mc said:


> Well that was embarrassing. Congrats Michigan State, you played like you wanted to win the game.


Agree and Meyer should sit every player, which publically called out the play calling decisions, for the Michigan game. They need to be humiliated so others don't attempt to do the same in the future.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> Les handled the press conference VERY WELL...IMO he isn't worried about it... very irresponsible for ESPN to "leak info" that a well placed booster says a buyout is a distinct possibility...well hell, every coaches salary can be bought out....
> 
> The thing that keeps Les somewhat safe is there isn't exactly a line of suitable replacements
> 
> Same goes for Charlie Strong, but in his case if he drops the next two or gets run out of the stadium by Baylor, then the OU game becomes a distant fluke, and he will be gone


I can say this with no hesitation, he is NOT somewhat safe. Far from it. He's not safe @ all. I'm not saying he's gone after this week, but @ best, it's do or die next year. 

IF all this info leaked is true & without LSU having their money in hand & coach waiting to make it official, I'd be shocked. It would be a complete embarrassment IF that's the case. I am of logical thinking & I can't imagine that they didn't have their ducks in a row. Now, I am not sure what they do here. 

I couldn't get it off my mind until yesterday. Players only meeting. A lot of soul searching needs to be done in that room. That's my quick fix. LSU is currently getting decimated with injuries on offense. The OL is a dead gum shuffleboard, we are down to exactly 2 TEs (Neither are in line blockers.), and a true frosh @ FB.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> No one is expecting NC's every year.


That's so true.


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Maybe your young friend Harsin? - Nah, looks like he's got all he can handle on the blue polyester pitch.
> 
> MG


Bryan has dropped two in a row at home...BSU is another group of somewhat delusional hardcore fans...they assume they are going to clean up everyone in the Mountain West, their defense has been very pourous this year and the QB play of Rypien makes one scratch their head and think WTH were you thinking...


----------



## Franco

Miles is definitely gone after the season.

I would like to see LSU go back to Michigan State for a coach. Not sure what Dantonio's deal is but I wouldn't over look him.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> I would like to see LSU go back to Michigan State for a coach. Not sure what Dantonio's deal is but I wouldn't over look him.


Guarantee you his alma mater - South Carolina - won't. Maybe Dantonio will go to Columbia for a couple years 'til Saban leaves 'Bama, and *then* when the water's safer in the SEC West jump to LSU.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Dan Storts said:


> Agree and Meyer should sit every player, which publically called out the play calling decisions, for the Michigan game. They need to be humiliated so others don't attempt to do the same in the future.


meyer shoulda cleaned out elliot's locker. when the kid came to him and asked what was going on meyer coulda said, "you declared for it saturday, so i assumed the nfl draft was sunday. i don't keep up with the nfl son, who drafted you?"

but in typical meyer fashion, he uphold's elliot's actions in his presser today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> Miles is definitely gone after the season.
> 
> I would like to see LSU go back to Michigan State for a coach. Not sure what Dantonio's deal is but I wouldn't over look him.


Not going to get Mark Dantonio. Not even on the list of possible replacements for a position that isn't open.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> meyer shoulda cleaned out elliot's locker. when the kid came to him and asked what was going on meyer coulda said, "you declared for it saturday, so i assumed the nfl draft was sunday. i don't keep up with the nfl son, who drafted you?"
> 
> but in typical meyer fashion, he uphold's elliot's actions in his presser today.


He's speeding up his timeline for destroying the program. I expect his health to wane in short order.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> He's speeding up his timeline for destroying the program. I expect his health to wane in short order.


Still mad at him killing FSU all those years? In all seriousness, do you want Jimbo as coach, or would you prefer he heads to LSU or elsewhere? I'm not sold on Jimbo and just curious what the fan base thinks.


----------



## Migillicutty

More like Tim Tebow and Percy Harvin killed us. Thanks Jeff Bowden. Urban does great initially. Then he wears out his welcome with HS coaches and boosters. Worse his team starts running the show. It will happen at OSU and he will bail before the wheels fall off completely just like he did at UF. He is a hired gun and they got their championship. Might even get another before it's over. There are many HS coaches in Florida who loathe Meyer. 

As for Jimbo yes he is well liked among Noles. He has the organizational skill of Saban with the charm of Bowden. He knows how to work the boosters but is an organizational freak. He brought FSU into the 21st century. Many people don't realize how far behind we were to the big programs. He recruits phenomenally. Has put three straight QBs in the first round. Has put a player from every single position on the field in the NFL. Set a record for most ever draft picks over a three year time period. Oh yeah and he won a title in his 3rd year. He will have FSU in the playoff picture for the next few years at least. He did all this while having to hire new staff each and every year because his assistants were being poached for steps up in coaching. He also did it while never saying an ill word about his predecessor. In those first couple years of rebuilding not once did he blame anyone. He did it with class. Funny you say you aren't sold him. What more could he do? There is a reason his name comes up for every major head coaching vacancy and even ones that aren't yet vacant. Sure I get frustrated with things at times and he made some mistakes as he grew in to the position but I am not naive to think the grass is greener with another guy. He has FSU in a great place and I hope he sticks around for a while. I think he will.


----------



## Migillicutty

@_TomLang: Fisher's response to LSU question, visually. Take it for what it's worth. #FSU #LSU https://t.co/MV9ugJJ0Mf


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> More like Tim Tebow and Percy Harvin killed us. Thanks Jeff Bowden. Urban does great initially. Then he wears out his welcome with HS coaches and boosters. Worse his team starts running the show. It will happen at OSU and he will bail before the wheels fall off completely just like he did at UF. He is a hired gun and they got their championship. Might even get another before it's over. There are many HS coaches in Florida who loathe Meyer.
> 
> As for Jimbo yes he is well liked among Noles. He has the organizational skill of Saban with the charm of Bowden. He knows how to work the boosters but is an organizational freak. He brought FSU into the 21st century. Many people don't realize how far behind we were to the big programs. He recruits phenomenally. Has put three straight QBs in the first round. Has put a player from every single position on the field in the NFL. Set a record for most ever draft picks over a three year time period. Oh yeah and he won a title in his 3rd year. He will have FSU in the playoff picture for the next few years at least. He did all this while having to hire new staff each and every year because his assistants were being poached for steps up in coaching. He also did it while never saying an ill word about his predecessor. In those first couple years of rebuilding not once did he blame anyone. He did it with class. Funny you say you aren't sold him. What more could he do? There is a reason his name comes up for every major head coaching vacancy and even ones that aren't yet vacant. Sure I get frustrated with things at times and he made some mistakes as he grew in to the position but I am not naive to think the grass is greener with another guy. He has FSU in a great place and I hope he sticks around for a while. I think he will.


Amazing how coincidental is it that the coach who owned your team as coach of your rival is basically the devil, and your coach is one step above Mother Teresa. Please elaborate again on all your inside info on everything Florida / FSU football that always seems to paint your school in the best light and the Gators as pond scum.


----------



## Migillicutty

I have nothing against OSU. Pulled for them in the championship game. Urban Meyer is scum plain and simple. Nothing against your school and there was plenty to dislike about FSU during the lost decade. Lots of angst on how to get rid of a legend. Not much to complain about with Jimbo. Urban caught UF at the perfect time. Bobby was on the way out. His son was OC and doing a pathetic job. UM was down after the fabulous run in he early 2000s. The recruiting ground was ripe for the plucking. Urban took advantage and he is phenomenal at rallying a team to believe. Evidenced by his run last year. He also lets the players eventually take over. On top of that is he is not truthful with recruits and it was starting to hurt him on the trail in Florida. This is well known in the state. Couple with FSUs impending reemergence and he quit on his team and ran for the hills. I don't care if you don't believe me. I don't expect you too. The big gator boosters hated urban, but put up with him when he was winning championships. It was a trade they were more than willing to live with.


----------



## Tim Mc

He seems to be pulling his share of 4 and 5 stars out of Fla for being as loathed as he is and coaching in a state well North of the M/D line.


----------



## Migillicutty

coaches change and not everyone got burned. He definitely still has pipelines in Fla.


----------



## Tim Mc

For the record I like Jimbo. He seems like a good guy and is obviously a good coach.


----------



## roseberry

i thought he left uf because he was scared of the guys that made tim tebow cry.

i thought he acted the way he did today because he is already scared of jim harbaugh......and they aint even played yet!;-)


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> i thought he left uf because he was scared of the guys that made tim tebow cry.
> 
> i thought he acted the way he did today because he is already scared of jim harbaugh......and they aint even played yet!;-)


He didn't look to scared of Nick on New Years day if I recall. Or as Crackerd refers to it the "Saban Death Star" 
I seem to recall he spotted them 15, then proceeded to step on the Tide's throats and slowly choke the life out of them. Ironically, they did it Tide style with a pounding running game and defense.


----------



## Buck Mann

As a UF alum and booster, I agree with everything Cutty has to say (which is rare) about Meyer.

Buck


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> He didn't look to scared of Nick on New Years day if I recall. Or as Crackerd refers to it the "Saban Death Star"
> I seem to recall he spotted them 15, then proceeded to step on the Tide's throats and slowly choke the life out of them. Ironically, they did it Tide style with a pounding running game and defense.


Tim, tOSU won convincingly, but the convincing that counts hopefully was done on Saban - to never again have a typically slow-footed Ohio middle linebacker at the focal point if his (and Kirby Smart's) defense. About 214 of Ezekiel the Prophet's 215 rushing yards came through the empty space that particular Ohio MLB occupied. So I guess you could say the Saban Death Star out-"Smart"ed themselves by "out-recruiting" tOSU for him in the first place - all credit to Urbie, or was it still Sweater Vest? - for pulling that one off.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim, tOSU won convincingly, but the convincing that counts hopefully was done on Saban - to never again have a typically slow-footed Ohio middle linebacker at the focal point if his (and Kirby Smart's) defense. About 214 of Ezekiel the Prophet's 215 rushing yards came through the empty space that particular Ohio MLB occupied. So I guess you could say the Saban Death Star out-"Smart"ed themselves by "out-recruiting" tOSU for him in the first place - all credit to Urbie, or was it still Sweater Vest? - for pulling that one off.
> 
> MG


Can't just blame Depriest, that's too easy. Ragland was on the sidelines in street clothes with a kleenex stuffed up his nose, the result of losing a head to head he tried to lay on Zeke. All American safety Collins was next to him after being trucked repeatedly by our wide receiver and qb.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tim Mc said:


> Can't just blame Depriest, that's too easy. Ragland was on the sidelines in street clothes with a kleenex stuffed up his nose, the result of losing a head to head he tried to lay on Zeke. All American safety Collins was next to him after being trucked repeatedly by our wide receiver and qb.


Urban won the first time at Florida too.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Buck Mann said:


> As a UF alum and booster, I agree with everything Cutty has to say (which is rare) about Meyer.
> 
> Buck


Ditto from an Alabama fan. Plus there is this story http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...-violation-recruiting-drugs-program-will-musc.

An excerpt: "The uproar and controversy of Urban Meyer’s stunning recruiting coup at Ohio State settled in and Stefon Diggs, still on the Buckeyes' wish list, was debating his future.

Diggs, the second-highest rated wide receiver in the country, had narrowed his list of potential schools to Maryland, Florida and Ohio State. For more than a week following National Signing Day on Feb. 1, and before Diggs eventually signed with Maryland, Meyer relentlessly pursued Diggs.

Multiple sources told Sporting News that Meyer—who won two national championships in six years at Florida and cemented his legacy as one of the game’s greatest coaches—told the Diggs family that he wouldn’t let his son go to Florida because of significant character issues in the locker room.

Character issues that we now know were fueled by a culture Meyer created. Character issues that gutted what was four years earlier the most powerful program in college football."

He who hath ears, let him hear.


----------



## jgsanders

_from the above article*---Multiple sources told Sporting News that Meyer—who won two national championships in six years at Florida and cemented his legacy as one of the game’s greatest coaches

*_Not many fans would admit it, but most would take or strongly consider taking 2 NC's over 6 years no matter the "trouble" he left behind for Muschamp. As an outsider, I remember Tebow and the class act he is and his relationship with Meyer.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> _ I remember Tebow and the class act he is and his relationship with Meyer._


_

amazing that a kid can win sec and national championships also win the heisman trophy and still have a light that shines bright enough to make urban meyer look good!;-)

tim is a great one for sure!_


----------



## Tim Mc

RookieTrainer said:


> Ditto from an Alabama fan. Plus there is this story http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...-violation-recruiting-drugs-program-will-musc.
> 
> An excerpt: "The uproar and controversy of Urban Meyer’s stunning recruiting coup at Ohio State settled in and Stefon Diggs, still on the Buckeyes' wish list, was debating his future.
> 
> Diggs, the second-highest rated wide receiver in the country, had narrowed his list of potential schools to Maryland, Florida and Ohio State. For more than a week following National Signing Day on Feb. 1, and before Diggs eventually signed with Maryland, Meyer relentlessly pursued Diggs.
> 
> Multiple sources told Sporting News that Meyer—who won two national championships in six years at Florida and cemented his legacy as one of the game’s greatest coaches—told the Diggs family that he wouldn’t let his son go to Florida because of significant character issues in the locker room.
> 
> Character issues that we now know were fueled by a culture Meyer created. Character issues that gutted what was four years earlier the most powerful program in college football."
> 
> He who hath ears, let him hear.


Coming from a fan of Alabama, really? You guys wrote the book on this stuff.


----------



## Tim Mc

I could find a story or interview on the coach from any big time program now or in the past that challenges their integrity. You name them: Saban, Holtz, Switzer, Bryant, Bowden , Hayes. Etc..... you all know that's true. The problem with Meyer is he is not a likeable personality. He's not a good old boy from the South so that's a mark against him right there for most of the people who comment on here. That's true whether you want to admit it or not. I hated the guy when he was at Florida, not just for whipping the Buckeyes, but because he looked like a cocky a..hole doing it. It may play out at OSU in a bad way , who knows. I hope not. Only time will tell. None of us know what really goes on in these programs and with as much money involved.


----------



## BJGatley

Yea I agree, but it is not like loosing everything you have.
It is just a game for us and hope that the game is competitive in what we want.
Did I mention competitive?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Texas lost to Texas Tech and play Baylor next. Looks like Texas will most likely have a 4-8 record. And they are ranked about 50th in 2016 recruiting. 
Going to be some upset boosters. Will Charlie get another year?


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Texas lost to Texas Tech and play Baylor next. Looks like Texas will most likely have a 4-8 record. And they are ranked about 50th in 2016 recruiting.
> Going to be some upset boosters. Will Charlie get another year?


Unlikely since the athletic director who hired him has already been fired.


----------



## BonMallari

Fox Sports is reporting that Les Miles told a booster that Saturday's game vs TAMU would be his last game at LSU...


Good Luck on finding a suitable replacement ?

IMO there are at least 2-3 Top tier jobs up for grabs, possibly more if one of those jobs is filled by an existing coach from a Top program

1. USC

2. LSU

3. possibly Texas

4. possibly FSU if Jimbo is lured to Baton Rouge


Three Q; 

1. Does Kirby Smart finally take s HC job , seems like he is always mentioned as a Finalist 

2. Does Lane Kiffen get another shot at a major program

3. Does Chip Kelly return to college ball after he is shown the door in Philly


----------



## EdA

Boosters have unrealistic expectations. Someone's going to have to take a flier on a young promising assistant with strong ties to the high school coaches in hot recruiting areas. The guy at Houston Tom Herman might be the real deal. The answers to questions 2 and 3, yes to both.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> 3. possibly Texas


Worst record at UT since the pre DKR days in 1954, the athletic director who hired him has been fired, Strong's long suit was supposed to be defense, they are abysmal and likely to be embarrassed by Baylor, even the win over OU won't save his job.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Worst record at UT since the pre DKR days in 1954, the athletic director who hired him has been fired, Strong's long suit was supposed to be defense, they are abysmal and likely to be embarrassed by Baylor, even the win over OU won't save his job.


As much as I think Strong has been a major disappointment at UT. , Texas has shown a pattern of trying to be politically correct,thinking with the bottom line fiscal impact and their "sacred" albeit archaic reputation....The acting interim AD is a Texas Ex and unless he is given the job long term, the decision may be with the new University President and Regents..Not really sure they like the prospects of swallowing Strong's buyout plus opening the saddlebags for a replacement...THe Regents have traditionally had a difficult time justifying an athletic dept employee as the highest paid staffer at the University, and with just ONE NC in the last 50 years they have some results to back up their concern...

and if USC and LSU jobs fill up first, that means UT gets third or fourth choice again? Thats what gave us the CS era...

I honestly don't know who I would like to take over the program at this point in time, but until the AD position is set in stone, the HC might be safe for one more season


----------



## EdA

Bon my pedigree was pure orange and white until I was 20 years old (father and both brothers), when DKR was hired there was a collective groan, "who the hell is that"?....They are not getting Saban or Myer, go get the best young head coach in the country, hire little Briles to coordinate the offense and get a foot in the door with the Texas high school coaches. Also do not forget that Kevin Sumlin has been mentioned in the USC merry ground, that would really complicate things.......

If Memorial Stadium is half full the Charlie Strong buyout will look like pocket change


----------



## James Hurst

Not to change the subject, but IOWA is still undefeated!!! Go HAWKS !


----------



## EdA

James Hurst said:


> Not to change the subject, but IOWA is still undefeated!!! Go HAWKS !


Hooray for Iowa! Nowledge loses.....


----------



## Tim Mc

James Hurst said:


> Not to change the subject, but IOWA is still undefeated!!! Go HAWKS !


Congrats Hawkeyes!!! Fantastic season!


----------



## Tim Mc

First Iowa game I've seen all season. They look solid all around. Tough and hard hitting as always.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Lets Miles walked back the "last game" remarks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Those words didn't come out of his mouth in the meeting with The Gridiron Club. That said, tonight will be his last game with LSU. I agree with the move, but hate how it has played out. He deserved better than how he was treated the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I agree Jacob. When Slocum was fired it was better I think. After Fran was fired Slocum reconnected with the football program and is treated much like a professor emeritus. He frequently appears on tv hyping the program and lives in the CS area.
Les is too young to retire but time heals some of the wounds. I hope LSU finds a good replacement quickly. There is going to be lots of opening.


----------



## crackerd

Clemsoning in progress - courtesy of an opponent that got Citadelled last week. Oh, well, it's like 'Cutty always says about them rivalry (rivally? rilarvy?) games...

MG


----------



## roseberry

dr. ed is this season's one thousandth poster! he has a prize coming!!!!!

the gamecocks are bringing GAME to the palmetto bowl. within a fieldgoal in the 4th and the replay booth stole one fumble recovery from them that resulted in a clemson score!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> dr. ed is this season's one thousandth poster! he has a prize coming!!!!!


Wait, wait, don't tell me - his prize is having Wayne's cousin Houston "Nutty" Nutt take over at aTm in his unprecedented third SEC head coaching job when Sumlin leaves for USC!

MG


----------



## crackerd

Upon further review, the call on the field of Clemsoning is not confirmed - for this week...



crackerd said:


> Clemsoning in progress - courtesy of an opponent that got Citadelled last week. Oh, well, it's like 'Cutty always says about them rivalry (rivally? rilarvy?) games...


----------



## roseberry

here we go.......rmftr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Upon further review, the call on the field of Clemsoning is not confirmed - for this week...


Amazing what a great QB can do for a team. When that game was on the line after sc scored to bring it within 3 Watson took over and drove Clemson right down the field.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> dr. ed is this season's one thousandth poster! he has a prize coming!!!!!


Oh man, I cannot wait....my prize 1) watching the tea sippers lose to Texas Tech and 2) seeing the look of disbelief on Art Briles face when he realized Baylor had just been victimized by the seriously injury depleted Killer Frogs proving again that Gary Patterson does more with less than any football coach in the country.

Now the negative prize, watching Alabama dismantle Auburn.


----------



## crackerd

Don't think "dismantle" be the operative word - sprinky-dink offense always casts doubt on Kirby Smart's defensive "genius." 

MG


----------



## roseberry

smart not too "genius" on the second au drive!

boogs are gonna play like freakin' maniacs today, count on it!


----------



## crackerd

If they can keep their gap integrity arses in gear, maybe Smart won't have to trade in his genius hat for one of 'em that looks like an upside-down sno-cone...

MG


----------



## BonMallari

still love seeing Coach BOOM on the sidelines exploding with the expletives...wish he was still in Austin


----------



## crackerd

Little Willy? You could get your wish with either him or Cheezits getting the call from the Sips as coaches "out of waiting" if Strong's axed. Nah...

MG


----------



## EdA

Big time play by Coker


----------



## roseberry

big time play/good fortune by auburn too. i am telling you, if they only play one great game all season........it going to be tonight!


----------



## MooseGooser

roseberry said:


> big time play/good fortune by auburn too. i am telling you, if they only play one great game all season........it going to be tonight!



Just a great game!


----------



## John Robinson

What, nobody's watching SC-UCLA? I didn't realize there was another game going on.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> What, nobody's watching SC-UCLA? I didn't realize there was another game going on.


John your Trojans look good. No matter what happens during the year it's always fun to beat your rival. One just never knows what will happen in these games. 

OSU turns it on and slaughters meeshigan(didn't see that coming). Sc who had no business playing close with Clemson is within 3 late in the 4th. USC putting it on UCLA...the list goes on. Throw the records and stat sheets out the window. It's rivalry week.


----------



## crackerd

Henry gonna be a h*lluva linebacker, I tell you, a h*lluva linebacker...

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Henry gonna be a h*lluva linebacker, I tell you, a h*lluva linebacker...
> 
> MG


mg,

recalling, i had him at tight end earlier this year as an nfl guy. i also recanted my comparisons to bo and herschell.....or should i say, cbs recanted them for me!;-)

whew!!!!!!!


on to bedlam and noles gators!!!!!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Hope Jimbo leaves us with a win!


----------



## John Robinson

Ohio State also looked strong against a good Michigan team.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Congratulations to AL on a big win.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Hope Jimbo leaves us with a win!


good one cutty!!!!!!!!

don't miss the qb play in the egg bowl. two of the best. advantage kelly at the moment!


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Ohio State also l deooked strong against a good Michigan team.


Outstanding, and 3 1/2 hours ago, I could the hear tumblers clicking for tOSU sneaking back into the playoff picture. Instead Sparty nuked Penn State and if there ain't some other tumblers felt in the Nittany Valley for pulling the ground out from under Franklin, I'd be surprised. Shown me next to nothing so far in returning that program to prominence.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

So at the end of the evening all is well in Baton Rouge, and Les will be back with the #1 recruiting class in his back pocket...

OU is peaking at the right time and a deserving BIG 12 Champion

Loved seeing the Fighting Irish get beat...Congrats Glenda

Noles won't make the playoff but don't think anyone wants to play them in a bowl game

also looks like the playoff committee just got a last second reprieve and may get 4 Conference champions after all


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> So at the end of the evening all is well in Baton Rouge, and Les will be back with the #1 recruiting class in his back pocket...


My take is they decided to give Miles one more season to develop an adequate QB. He better look beyond Brandon Harris in finding one. LSU has been at the top or near it for years in recruiting. Les has been too stubborn with the Offense and fans have grown tired of having 2nd rate QBs leading the team!

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2593948-the-unbelievable-true-story-of-how-les-miles-kept-his-job


----------



## BonMallari

looks like Mark Richt is stepping down at Georgia after 15 years...Wow didn't realize he had been there that long


----------



## leemac

Georgia just fired Mark Richt. I feel worse than when Chubb and Gurley went down combined


----------



## Migillicutty

Franco said:


> My take is they decided to give Miles one more season to develop an adequate QB. He better look beyond Brandon Harris in finding one. LSU has been at the top or near it for years in recruiting. Les has been too stubborn with the Offense and fans have grown tired of having 2nd rate QBs leading the team!
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2593948-the-unbelievable-true-story-of-how-les-miles-kept-his-job


What happened was they got ahead of themselves and arrogantly thought they could get Jimbo Fisher. The call was made and coach told them no. They then had to back peddle after embarrassing their head coach and school.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wrong again. What happened is he wanted $37.5 mil for 5 years instead of the $30 mil that LSU figured on getting him for. Then the rest was a complete disaster by Joe Alleva & F. King Alexander. By all means, spin away.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> What happened was they got ahead of themselves and arrogantly thought they could get Jimbo Fisher. The call was made and coach told them no. They then had to back peddle after embarrassing their head coach and school.


Those boosters must be related to the ones that had Texas convinced they had Nick Saban locked up too...probably all friends of agent Jimmy Sexton


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Those boosters must be related to the ones that had Texas convinced they had Nick Saban locked up too...probably all friends of agent Jimmy Sexton


Picture of Christmas at the Sexton home:


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wrong again. What happened is he wanted $37.5 mil for 5 years instead of the $30 mil that LSU figured on getting him for. Then the rest was a complete disaster by Joe Alleva & F. King Alexander. By all means, spin away.


Im not sure what is more idiotic, the fact that you are now claiming LSU walked away over 7.5 million after making complete fools of themselves and being willing to pay in excess of 20 just to free up the position, or the fact that you think anyone outside the LSU msg board circles will believe a thing you say about the situation after proving time and time again that you have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## leemac

Migillicutty said:


> Im not sure what is more idiotic, the fact that you are now claiming LSU walked away over 7.5 million after making complete fools of themselves and being willing to pay in excess of 20 just to free up the position, or the fact that you think anyone outside the LSU msg board circles will believe a thing you say about the situation after proving time and time again that you have no clue what you are talking about.


Nothing idiotic about walking away over 57.5 million vs 50 million when all you have is 50 million. Simple economics.


----------



## Migillicutty

You are missing the point. First we heard $$ no issue LSU will make it work. Now they didn't have enough money to make it work after humiliating their coach. 

But OF COURSE it was LSU that walked away. Y'all just keep telling yourselves you could have had Jimbo. So hilarious.


----------



## mjh345

EdA said:


> Hooray for Iowa! Nowledge loses.....


Pun intended?


----------



## mjh345

Migillicutty said:


> Im not sure what is more idiotic, the fact that you are now claiming LSU walked away over 7.5 million after making complete fools of themselves and being willing to pay in excess of 20 just to free up the position, or the fact that you think anyone outside the LSU msg board circles will believe a thing you say about the situation after proving time and time again that you have no clue what you are talking about.


Jacob WRONG??
About college football?
About LSU football? 

Surely you jest!!!

Jacob Hawkes 








Senior MemberJoin DateJun 2008LocationPrairieville, LAPosts4,341









Those words didn't come out of his mouth in the meeting with The Gridiron Club. That said, tonight will be his last game with LSU. I agree with the move, but hate how it has played out. He deserved better than how he was treated the last 2 weeks.​


.
.
.
Well we can all agree he did get the stuff in red right!!


----------



## Tim Mc

Must be the same source that broke the story that Braxton Miller contacted LSU to transfer there. Joe Message Board .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Im not sure what is more idiotic, the fact that you are now claiming LSU walked away over 7.5 million after making complete fools of themselves and being willing to pay in excess of 20 just to free up the position, or the fact that you think anyone outside the LSU msg board circles will believe a thing you say about the situation after proving time and time again that you have no clue what you are talking about.


You're such a fricking tool. I don't know how you can go in hiding for the last week (As you should have. The deal was for all but done. Period. I sat there & let you make a fool of yourself in to thinking the facilities were, gasp, better than LSU's. They're below LSU's on any appreciable level. I can't help it if he wanted the LSU job & then it took F. King Alexander to screw it up. I'm just curious whatever happened to the pool boy. Surely you know about that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Don't drag us into this.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're such a fricking tool. I don't know how you can go in hiding for the last week (As you should have. The deal was for all but done. Period. I sat there & let you make a fool of yourself in to thinking the facilities were, gasp, better than LSU's. They're below LSU's on any appreciable level. I can't help it if he wanted the LSU job & then it took F. King Alexander to screw it up. I'm just curious whatever happened to the pool boy. Surely you know about that.


Really?!?! When does Jimbo start at those glossy plush new facilities at LSU

Cutty and the rest of the tools at FSU are probably too embarrassed to face you and your air tight insider information on this Dog er err ....I mean College Football Experts site, but they are sure gonna miss Jimbo in Tallahasee


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're such a fricking tool. I don't know how you can go in hiding for the last week (As you should have. The deal was for all but done. Period. I sat there & let you make a fool of yourself in to thinking the facilities were, gasp, better than LSU's. They're below LSU's on any appreciable level. I can't help it if he wanted the LSU job & then it took F. King Alexander to screw it up. I'm just curious whatever happened to the pool boy. Surely you know about that.


I'll admit I'm a little slow, but what are you guys arguing about. Were you saying FSUs coach was set on leaving FSU for LSU? How certain were you that Les Miles was leaving LSU? That premis seemed lame to me, imo he's a better coach, with a better record than most other big program coaches.


----------



## Migillicutty

Don't y'all get it, Jacob knew that Les was out and Jimbo was in, only Les isn't out and Jimbo isn't leaving FSU. Facts are stubborn things, unless your Jacob. Then they are just a distraction from name calling from the safety of your computer.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, you simply don't get it, do you? Your arguing with someone that has the inside info on the inner workings of LSU football.


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> (You're) arguing with someone that has the inside info on the inner workings of LSU football.


C'mon, SEC-fer! You're just upset that LSU is going to splurge with Le Smiles' $15M buyout and Jimbo's $35M "trust Jacob fund" and bring in Chip Kelly as the 'Who's new OC to upset the, er, balance of power (Saban) in the SEC West. And see? - no negative *Zer-0-gon* comments in this message.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Who is going to be the new OC at TAMU?


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> Who is going to be the new OC at TAMU?


Tony Franklin.

Unfortunately, it's the Tony Franklin who used to be a barefoot kicker for aTm, and not Tony Franklin, the offensive coordinator at Cal. Well, at least that's according to Glenda's intel, but everybody knows she's skewed toward The Farm, so maybe it's counter-intel...

MG


----------



## Franco

Migillicutty said:


> What happened was they got ahead of themselves and arrogantly thought they could get Jimbo Fisher. The call was made and coach told them no. They then had to back peddle after embarrassing their head coach and school.


Yes, it is embarrassing the way they handled the situation. Les Miles is a class act though he is challenged on the O side of the ball. The players know it and one major reason why they don't stick around for their senior year. Miles is a good guy to play for a quick stepping stone to the NFL.

I was all for replacing Miles because I don't think the team will get better on Offense. They should have gone in the direction of a younger and more aggressive coach, looking at programs that have over-achieved. If Jimbo was their target, I'm glad they missed!


----------



## rboudet

http://thehayride.com/2015/11/notes-on-a-f-king-debacle/


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> http://thehayride.com/2015/11/notes-on-a-f-king-debacle/


Interesting read, quite a drama. What surprised me the most was how bad Brandon Harris turned out. I really don't know much about LSU football but I remember listening to a game on Sirius radio a year ago while driving to a trial. I cant remember all the details or the name of the starting quarterback, but the gist of it was LSU was way behind when they switched to Harris who almost brought them back for the win. After that I kept wondering why they didn't switch over to Harris when the starter seemed to struggle as the season progressed. Now I know.


----------



## Migillicutty

rboudet said:


> http://thehayride.com/2015/11/notes-on-a-f-king-debacle/


Almost word for word what young Jacob is claiming. His inside source is none other than the interwebs, like previously stated. Some of the LSU part may be true, the Fisher side is garbage.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, the 'Bama upside to all this is, maybe if Bobo comes back to UGa as head coach (hah! - surely he's a better candidate than Kirby Smart!), he'll pull Cam Cameron out of Red Stick as new OC before he's canned by Le Smiles. The SEC East could only be so lucky...Now the idea that Jacob's intel is offering up Major Scrapplewhite as Cameron's replacement has me doubly giddy with anticipation of next year...and the year after against the 'Whos. 'Til, you know, Saban goes back to Baton Rouge as prodigal program redeemer and taps Kiffin as his successor in Tuscaloosa. Of course, Le Smiles could always scotch that deal by having Coach O reach out to Kiffy for a reuniting of their own at LSU - and what with Le Smiles having brought in Kevin Steele (!) as DC from 'Bama's staff, anything's possible.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, the 'Bama upside to all this is, maybe if Bobo comes back to UGa as head coach (hah! - surely he's a better candidate than Kirby Smart!), he'll pull Cam Cameron out of Red Stick as new OC before he's canned by Le Smiles. The SEC East could only be so lucky...Now the idea that Jacob's intel is offering up Major Scrapplewhite as Cameron's replacement has me doubly giddy with anticipation of next year...and the year after against the 'Whos. 'Til, you know, Saban goes back to Baton Rouge as prodigal program redeemer and taps Kiffin as his successor in Tuscaloosa. Of course, Le Smiles could always scotch that deal by having Coach O reach out to Kiffy for a reuniting of their own at LSU - and what with Le Smiles having brought in Kevin Steele (!) as DC from 'Bama's staff, anything's possible.
> 
> MG


Major Applewhite ? He couldn't keep his privates in his pants and was doing his Petrino impersonation with a grad assistant and it came back to haunt the Horns in their litigation process with the women track coach...Good Luck if you put him on the payroll, he went from the prodigal son to persona non grata in Austin


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Major Applewhite ? He couldn't keep his privates in his pants and was doing his Petrino impersonation with a grad assistant and it came back to haunt the Horns in their litigation process with the women track coach...Good Luck if you put him on the payroll, he went from the prodigal son to persona non grata in Austin


Yes, that's why I referred to him as Major Scrapplewhite - are you familiar with scrapple? Meat that's less (but occasionally greater) than the sum of _*its*_ "parts."

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Yes, that's why I referred to him as Major Scrapplewhite - are you familiar with scrapple? Meat that's less (but occasionally greater) than the sum of _*its*_ "parts."
> 
> MG


not familiar with the term, we grew up eating SPAM and canned corn beef on our side of the tracks....but it was served hot,delicious and were thankful for it..would have no problem eating it today


----------



## crackerd

Dawgs is scrapple enthusiasts, and maybe vicey versey in the case of Major Scrapplewhite seein's how he's a "dawg" himself...










and should he resume his "marking skills" in Baton Rouge, ol' Major'll find himself in fine fettle down there. 

MG


----------



## EdA

mjh345 said:


> Pun intended?


It's an old joke about Nebraska, "do you know what the N on the Nebraska helmet stands for"?........knowledge


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TAMU finished regular season at 8-4. But still a very disappointing season. Defense improved but offense got worse. Still better than 4-8, I guess. A coach change is coming soon.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> A coach change is coming soon.


Why??????????


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think OC will be replaced or demoted because the offense is not very good. Embarrassed by three of the four teams. If you don't consider LSU embarrassing. Seems after a 5-0 start we can't score tds. Too many turnovers. Too many dropped passes. Offensive line couldn't seem to give the qb time to set feet. Inconsistent play from all three qbs. Not much improvement from last year.
That's why I think OC needs to go.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think OC will be replaced or demoted because the offense is not very good. Embarrassed by three of the four teams. If you don't consider LSU embarrassing. Seems after a 5-0 start we can't score tds. Too many turnovers. Too many dropped passes. Offensive line couldn't seem to give the qb time to set feet. Inconsistent play from all three qbs. Not much improvement from last year.
> That's why I think OC needs to go.


I thought Sumlin was the OC...TAMU's problem is that they recruited too many blue chip QB's that all want to play now, and they all bring certain skill sets that are very desirable


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Upon further review, the call on the field of Clemsoning is not confirmed - for this week...










Originally Posted by *crackerd*  Clemsoning in progress - courtesy of an opponent that got Citadelled last week. Oh, well, it's like 'Cutty always says about them rivalry (rivally? rilarvy?) games...



Yeah, we almost royally Updyked that one and came up Saban....you know, short and irritable


----------



## Migillicutty

Now that Le Smiles is firmly back entrenched as the hapless hatter with no offense or ability to develop a QB at the "toughest place to play in the country" (in spite of their propensity to lose at home every season), it seems it time to review things on a broader scale. 

I was perusing the polls today and am totally miffed. 3 ACC teams and 3 B1G teams in the top ten, and only 1 SEC team. Surely this is an error. I mean I know the ACC just went 3-1 against the SEC, and FSU in a down, rebuilding year just stomped a mud hole in the SEC east champ on their home field, and held the paltry gator offense to exactly zero points, but surely the SEC has enough quality conference losses to sneak another team or two in to the top ten.


----------



## EdA

Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth” ;-)


----------



## rboudet

Migillicutty said:


> Almost word for word what young Jacob is claiming. His inside source is none other than the interwebs, like previously stated. Some of the LSU part may be true, the Fisher side is garbage.


Your source please?


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> Your source please?


Won't speak for 'Cutty, but if you were asking *me *about FSU and sources, I'd say it often came "from the hoss' mouth" when Bobby Bowden would stop by my table for a li'lo' daggnabit discussion 'bout football over sweet pecan rolls and *plenty other good grub at Bogue's in B'min'ham*.

MG


----------



## coachmo

Millgicutty, didn't LSU beat the same SEC school that won the East that FSU beat? I mean since we are talking down year and everything.


----------



## Migillicutty

That is right Coach, a quality loss as fine as there is in SEC play for those slimy lizards. That should earn them a few more poll positions. Of course I'm trying to figure out how that mighty SEC defense gave up so many points to those crocs on their home field. Things that make ya go hmmm.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Won't speak for 'Cutty, but if you were asking *me *about FSU and sources, I'd say it often came "from the hoss' mouth" when Bobby Bowden would stop by my table for a li'lo' daggnabit discussion 'bout football over sweet pecan rolls and *plenty other good grub at Bogue's in B'min'ham*.
> 
> MG


Bet he called ya Buddy.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Bet he called ya Buddy.


'Cutty, since this little foofaraw is about Jimbo jumping to the 'Whos (OR NOT), I can only say that about 30 years ago I wish everybody had started to call *him* University of Alabama Head Coach Bobby Bowden...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, since this little foofaraw is about Jimbo jumping to the 'Whos (OR NOT), I can only say that about 30 years ago I wish everybody had started to call *him* University of Alabama Head Coach Bobby Bowden...
> 
> MG


They had their shot and fumbled the snap. If they hadn't waylaid him with a room full of interviewers there would be another statue outside Bryant-Denny-Bowden Stadium. I'm thankful for their miscue.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dr. Ed, What is your source? Hahalol. Matt. 5:5.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> and FSU in a down, *rebuilding year *just stomped a mud hole in the SEC east champ on their home field, .


from websters:

*rebuilding year*, re'-bild-eeng yeer, verb, to sit home as conference championship games are played and national championship playoff positions are awarded. typically occurring after losing twice. once to a team in ones own conference that also lost to a team in a neighboring conference that just fired its head coach. the other to a team that will lose their confernence championship game to the tar heels(not basketball)!


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> from websters:
> 
> *rebuilding year*, re'-bild-eeng yeer, verb, to sit home as conference championship games are played and national championship playoff positions are awarded. typically occurring after losing twice. once to a team in ones own conference that also lost to a team in a neighboring conference that just fired its head coach. the other to a team that will lose their confernence championship game to the tar heels(not basketball)!


*
Chad Kelly is a top tier SEC QB according to expert Alabama sources-*--an ex-3rd string Clemson QB who couldn't hold an 18 year old Deshaun Watson's jock strap and transferred to a starting role in the mighty SEC West. If Clemson loses to UNC, would it be a total Updyke, or just a Saban?


----------



## Migillicutty

The SEC is littered with ACC QB rejects.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Interesting read, quite a drama. What surprised me the most was how bad Brandon Harris turned out. I really don't know much about LSU football but I remember listening to a game on Sirius radio a year ago while driving to a trial. I cant remember all the details or the name of the starting quarterback, but the gist of it was LSU was way behind when they switched to Harris who almost brought them back for the win. After that I kept wondering why they didn't switch over to Harris when the starter seemed to struggle as the season progressed. Now I know.


This is the real reason why slingblade was, for all intents & purposes, a fired HC. The inability to develop QBs & the archaic offense. That is what brought about inexplicable loses to teams with far less talent. Now, I'll say this. As a CEO type HC, Les is great. He knows how to build a great staff, recruits very well, and (Minus keeping his nose out of the offense.) lets his staff run things. 

Riddle me this. If he thought he was still going to be The HC after The TAMU game, why would he be lining up other gigs? F King Alexander is the reason why this insanity went down like it did. I can't wait until this thing actually goes public.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Almost word for word what young Jacob is claiming. His inside source is none other than the interwebs, like previously stated. Some of the LSU part may be true, the Fisher side is garbage.


Try again. A couple people got tms from me last week on this. My guy got it right. You won't find anywhere last week about numbers or anything. By all means, keep living in that fantasy world. You should thank the 79 LSU football team for coughing up 2 fumbles. Bobby Bowden stayed where he was because of it. I guess you'll try to deny that one next.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Those words didn't come out of his mouth in the meeting with The Gridiron Club. That said, tonight will be his last game with LSU.  I agree with the move, but hate how it has played out. He deserved better than how he was treated the last 2 weeks.


At what point will he figure out he was wrong?


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> The SEC is littered with ACC QB rejects.


at least one acc team was littered on by an independent reject.

who is deshawn watson? and why does he need someone to hold his jock strap?


----------



## Migillicutty

that doesn't count. ND is a partial member of the ACC. He was just trying to learn under the guru. Sadly he got beat out by an ACC back up.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Try again. A couple people got tms from me last week on this. My guy got it right. You won't find anywhere last week about numbers or anything. By all means, keep living in that fantasy world. You should thank the 79 LSU football team for coughing up 2 fumbles. Bobby Bowden stayed where he was because of it. I guess you'll try to deny that one next.


You bragging about sending people erroneous information. Reality really has no affect on you does it? Goodness gracious, I told you before Jimbo wasn't leaving. He didn't and LSU still has Miles. What part of this is so hard for you to grasp?


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Millgicutty, didn't LSU beat the same SEC school that won the East that FSU beat? I mean since we are talking down year and everything.


Coach mo, but probably less, you really do struggle in comprehending the point don't you? OK, I will spell C-A-T for you.

Compare the number of SEC teams in the top ten of the polls at the first part of the season with the number there now. The pollsters were finally forced to accept the reality of the SEC. Begrudgingly maybe, but forced none the less.


----------



## coachmo

Oh, ok now I get it. Thanks for clearing that up, scaeffer you mean like how Oregon starts out highly rated each year and falls out of contention like a brick! Yeah now I see where you are coming from! Go back in your hole! If you had the ability to actually think you would see that I was making the point that Florida was beat...never mind you are beyond help.


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Oh, ok now I get it. Thanks for clearing that up, scaeffer you mean like how Oregon starts out highly rated each year and falls out of contention like a brick! Yeah now I see where you are coming from! Go back in your hole! If you had the ability to actually think you would see that I was making the point that Florida was beat...never mind you are beyond help.


Glad you got it. You go girl.


----------



## roseberry

john,

how do you feel about pat hayden's latest hire? is he going with someone he knows he can trust or what? 

it's a top job, coulda gone big but went internal.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> how do you feel about pat hayden's latest hire? is he going with someone he knows he can trust or what?
> 
> it's a top job, coulda gone big but went internal.


Haden made the smart play, Clay Helton has shown he is not only capable but well liked, IMO they didn't want another Ed Ogeron scenario who also should have been given a shot at the big time..Helton is the QB coach too so with Kessler graduating they probably wanted to make sure that position was filled by someone they trust..I read somewhere that Helton is a good recruiter in the SoCal market too


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> how do you feel about pat hayden's latest hire? is he going with someone he knows he can trust or what?
> 
> it's a top job, coulda gone big but went internal.


Not splashy, like you say they could of gone big, but didn't. I feel good about it, but time will tell. I was in favor of them keeping Orgeron over Sark, so maybe this is a second chance to do the right thing. He obviously can coach, he needs to work on the defense, but he coaches Trojan power football which I like. I wouldn't have liked a Chip Kelly offense at USC.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Not splashy, like you say they could of gone big, but didn't. I feel good about it, but time will tell. I was in favor of them keeping Orgeron over Sark, so maybe this is a second chance to do the right thing. He obviously can coach, he needs to work on the defense, but he coaches Trojan power football which I like. I wouldn't have liked a Chip Kelly offense at USC.


And with Helton's "interim" tag removed, roseberry will want to point out who the Trojans under their new head coach will debut against next year at Jerry World.

OK, OK - I'll let the Kiffy out of the bag, if *he's* still in T-town: http://www.usctrojans.com/blog/2014/07/official-usc-vs-alabama-in-2016.html

MG


----------



## rboudet

Migillicutty said:


> You bragging about sending people erroneous information. Reality really has no affect on you does it? Goodness gracious, I told you before Jimbo wasn't leaving. He didn't and LSU still has Miles. What part of this is so hard for you to grasp?


Jimbo was leaving. I know its hard for you to grasp that. If it wasn't for LA politics Les and Jimbo would be packing their bags!


----------



## Migillicutty

rboudet said:


> Jimbo was leaving. I know its hard for you to grasp that. If it wasn't for LA politics Les and Jimbo would be packing their bags!


No matter how many times you say it, or how many LSU writers who are trying to save face because they got it wrong write it, it still doesn't make it true. We can debate what "might" have happened or what LSU people say was going to happen. What you can not debate are the facts, and those facts are Jimbo is at FSU. 

I will tell you this, people inside FSU are adamant Jimbo was NOT going to LSU at any point and time.


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, you are truly the baddest of internet bad asses! Your mom should be proud!


----------



## roseberry

i just hope everyone's team eventually gets a coach that listens to them the way tim's and my coach listens to our input.

for example, tim is a little down after the buckeye loss to michigan state. he says, and i paraphrase, "the players on this team are better than they have played all year and ezekiel elliot should not have been public with his gripes." next thing you know coach meyer listens to tim. as a result the buckeyes play lights out against the wolvers. they play like we all figured they would for the entire season. then zeke is a model citizen on tv!

i post that:
"the defensive backs never play the ball and it hits them in the back of the head and they get p.i. penalties!" the very next week, three pick sixes against ta&m.
"derrick henry is alarmingly easy to tackle in the backfield!" the very next week, henry jukes a little and goes on a four game stretch where he puts up way over two hun.
"the tide usually can stop the run but pressure on the qb looks weak!" the next week they sack prescott 9 times.
"alabama should have student, walk-on tryouts for a field goal kicker!" in the coming weeks the little dude from calhoun via poland puts on a run where he kicks four over fifty and about 20 out of 23.

listening to fans seems very important to success. think about how much better off the tigahs would be if les had listend to jacob like urban and nick listen to tim and me.

btw, i heard mark richt has been hired by cleveland as a 24 hour life coach for johnny football!;-)


----------



## Peter Balzer

roseberry said:


> btw, i heard mark richt has been hired by cleveland as a 24 hour life coach for johnny football!;-)


 "Life coach" for Johnny is an exercise in futility.


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> Jimbo was leaving. I know its hard for you to grasp that. If it wasn't for LA politics Les and Jimbo would be packing their bags!


Jumbo spoke with USC about coaching there, an arguably more prestigious position than LSU, that doesn't mean his leaving was imminent, it just means he was weighing his options. All we know for sure is he thought about leaving FSU for either LSU or USC and he stayed put, the rest is rumor, speculation and off the record reports. There is nothing to grasp, he didn't leave.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> Jumbo spoke with USC about coaching there, an arguably more prestigious position than LSU, that doesn't mean his leaving was imminent, it just means he was weighing his options. All we know for sure is he thought about leaving FSU for either LSU or USC and he stayed put, the rest is rumor, speculation and off the record reports. There is nothing to grasp, he didn't leave.


I believe that Dantonio will do some shopping around (South Carolina?), not that he has any intentions of leaving MSU, but to perhaps get the University of open their wallet a little wider. I suspect that happens more often than not.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> And with Helton's "interim" tag removed, roseberry will want to point out who the Trojans under their new head coach will debut against next year at Jerry World.
> 
> OK, OK - I'll let the Kiffy out of the bag, if *he's* still in T-town: http://www.usctrojans.com/blog/2014/07/official-usc-vs-alabama-in-2016.html
> 
> MG


That's a game I look forward to. The SEC might be having a down year, as is the PAC 12, but I believe Alabama is the best team in the country at this point. There's more football to be played, but Nick Saban doesn't look like he is going to let anyone embarrass him again.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Jumbo spoke with USC about coaching there, an arguably more prestigious position than LSU, that doesn't mean his leaving was imminent, it just means he was weighing his options. All we know for sure is he thought about leaving FSU for either LSU or USC and he stayed put, the rest is rumor, speculation and off the record reports. There is nothing to grasp, he didn't leave.


John where are you getting that Fisher spoke to USC? Just curious. Heck I never said the man didn't take a phone call from LSU or USC for that matter. I just said he was never leaving. Also his agent will always take the phone call. That's his job and Sexton is a master at using other opportunities to secure pay raises for his clients that have no intention of leaving the school they are at. 

I'm surprised that none of the astute LSU fans read between the lines last week when Fisher was asked about his QB and he went on and on about LOYALTY and the lack of it in today's world. I think he said a lot without saying it directly.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> John where are you getting that Fisher spoke to USC? Just curious. Heck I never said the man didn't take a phone call from LSU or USC for that matter. I just said he was never leaving. Also his agent will always take the phone call. That's his job and Sexton is a master at using other opportunities to secure pay raises for his clients that have no intention of leaving the school they are at.
> 
> I'm surprised that none of the astute LSU fans read between the lines last week when Fisher was asked about his QB and he went on and on about LOYALTY and the lack of it in today's world. I think he said a lot without saying it directly.


http://espn.go.com/college-football...clay-helton-named-permanent-coach-usc-trojans

They report that USC spoke with Fisher's representatives and another coach from Rutgers, maybe some others, but not Chip Kelly. I don't think it is disloyal for Fisher to explore other options, it would be stupid not to.


----------



## Migillicutty

Nor do I John, just that he was speaking of loyalty when I think he had made his decision to stay. It was late in the week.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I believe Alabama is the best team in the country at this point.


Clemson, OU, Iowa, Ohio State, and Michigan State could all make compelling arguments that Alabama is not the best team but fortunately, even though the playoff format is small, we will actually find out who is best on the field of play.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> Jimbo was leaving. I know its hard for you to grasp that. If it wasn't for LA politics Les and Jimbo would be packing their bags!


Some people chose to keep their heads stuck in the sand. F King Alexander can kick rocks. Pretty sure the big money boosters won't stroke the size checks he wants after he pulled that stunt. Worrying about political perception because of the money situation with state funding for higher education. Never mind the simple fact that LSU's Athletic Department is entirely self sufficient & wrote out a check back to the university for $7.5 mil last year. 

Jimmy Ott made a great point on the pre game show Saturday. He talked about how Alabama looked like fools for a few months & were ripped to shreds in the national media during their last coaching search. Then they hired St. Nick. "You can't let national media pressure run your football program." F King Alexander obviously didn't get the memo.


----------



## Migillicutty

These Tiger fans actually thought I would leave FSU for them...


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Some people chose to keep their heads stuck in the sand. F King Alexander can kick rocks. Pretty sure the big money boosters won't stroke the size checks he wants after he pulled that stunt. Worrying about political perception because of the money situation with state funding for higher education. Never mind the simple fact that LSU's Athletic Department is entirely self sufficient & wrote out a check back to the university for $7.5 mil last year.
> 
> Jimmy Ott made a great point on the pre game show Saturday. He talked about how Alabama looked like fools for a few months & were ripped to shreds in the national media during their last coaching search. Then they hired St. Nick. "You can't let national media pressure run your football program." F King Alexander obviously didn't get the memo.




Are you unaware other schools have boosters, TV contracts and plenty of rich alumni too (FSU included)? T Boone Pickens could buy LSU and turn it into a weekend getaway. It takes more than money, media and politics to catch lightning in a bottle, and most alumni and athletic programs get that. LSU is acting like what the great Fat Albert once said-----"Like school on Saturday....no class!"


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Clemson, OU, Iowa, Ohio State, and Michigan State could all make compelling arguments that Alabama is not the best team but fortunately, even though the playoff format is small, we will actually find out who is best on the field of play.


I agree Ed, that's what is so fun about college football. There is a lot of subjective speculation on which is the strongest team, some based on homerism, some on records and perceived strength of schedule. I wish I could say USC despite its record deserves to be a playoff team despite its record, but though I think they can match up with any team on any given day, they lost too many games to be considered. The beauty of the system, at least a little is that now we can see teams play head to head to decide the issue rather than a perceived strong vs weak win against some other opponent. Alabama looks like the best team to me, but they could easily be beaten by any of the teams you mention, we just don't know at this point.


----------



## Tim Mc

jgsanders said:


> Are you unaware other schools have boosters, TV contracts and plenty of rich alumni too (FSU included)? T Boone Pickens could buy LSU and turn it into a weekend getaway. It takes more than money, media and politics to catch lightning in a bottle, and most alumni and athletic programs get that. LSU is acting like what the great Fat Albert once said-----"Like school on Saturday....no class!"


Excellent post.


----------



## mngundog

EdA said:


> Clemson, OU, Iowa, Ohio State, and Michigan State could all make compelling arguments that Alabama is not the best team but fortunately, even though the playoff format is small, we will actually find out who is best on the field of play.


It doesn't seem likely to me that Ohio State will be in a position to make that argument on the field of play. As for Alabama they've played only one team currently in the top 20 and lost at home, makes them tough to judge.


----------



## schaeffer

John Robinson said:


> That's a game I look forward to. The SEC might be having a down year, as is the PAC 12, but I believe Alabama is the best team in the country at this point. There's more football to be played, but Nick Saban doesn't look like he is going to let anyone embarrass him again.


The SEC is having a down year? How about last year---the five ranked SEC teams went 0 for 5 in their bowl games last year.


----------



## mngundog

schaeffer said:


> The SEC is having a down year? How about last year---the five ranked SEC teams went 0 for 5 in their bowl games last year.


2 - 5.......


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> The SEC is having a down year? How about last year---the five ranked SEC teams went 0 for 5 in their bowl games last year.


You don't have to gloat about it. Truth is the SEC is just like any of the other conferences, they have up and down periods. My current perception is that the SEC has one strong team, but that team may be the best in the country. ACC, Big 10 and Big 12 are up and I have no idea what to make of the Pac 12.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://espn.go.com/college-football...rgia-bulldogs-name-kirby-smart-new-head-coach


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> As for Alabama they've played only one team currently in the top 20 and lost at home, .


alabama beat 5 of 6 ranked in the top 20. 

how many times does the point need to be made? i will try one more time and go very slowly........."if.....your......team......beats......a.......winning.......team......and......the team......that......your.......team.......beats......goes......on......winning,.............your........team.........just......didn't........beat........them.......very.........badly!;-)

pregame-georgia was an undefeated top 5 world beater with two heisman candidates all set to end alabama's hopes of a shot at the conference title.........their coach got fired.

pregame-lsu was a 2nd ranked power, undefeated and rolling along with the best back in sec history set to win the heisman.........their coach shoulda got fired.

another example-alabama started the year having been totally emasculated in the last game of last season by the buckeyes. they dropped a game to the rebels before coming back around with their backs against the wall.

how about schaefer's ducks getting [email protected] slapped and dropping 2 more immediately.


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> alabama beat 5 of 6 ranked in the top 20.
> 
> how many times does the point need to be made? i will try one more time and go very slowly........."if.....your......team......beats......a.......winning.......team......and......the team......that......your.......team.......beats......goes......on......winning,.............your........team.........just......didn't........beat........them.......very.........badly!;-)
> 
> pregame-georgia was an undefeated top 5 world beater with two heisman candidates all set to end alabama's hopes of a shot at the conference title.........their coach got fired.
> 
> pregame-lsu was a 2nd ranked power, undefeated and rolling along with the best back in sec history set to win the heisman.........their coach shoulda got fired.
> 
> another example-alabama started the year having been totally emasculated in the last game of last season by the buckeyes. they dropped a game to the rebels before coming back around with their backs against the wall.
> 
> how about schaefer's ducks getting [email protected] slapped and dropping 2 more immediately.


Zero teams currently ranked in the top 20. Hope that helps.


----------



## schaeffer

John Robinson said:


> You don't have to gloat about it. Truth is the SEC is just like any of the other conferences, they have up and down periods. My current perception is that the SEC has one strong team, but that team may be the best in the country. ACC, Big 10 and Big 12 are up and I have no idea what to make of the Pac 12.


Not gloating about it. Just responding to your statement that suggested that just this year was a down year for the SEC. As to Alabama being the best team. Maybe. Maybe not. Doesn't appear that they have played any real tough competition. They can't pass and a tough run defense may give them some real problems. We shall see.


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> Zero teams currently ranked in the top 20. Hope that helps.


*it certainly helps *a great deal in making my point. btw, the college football committee must agree with me.

what are your rankings mn? show us something


----------



## schaeffer

Roseberry, thats the whole point---they played ranked teams, but maybe, just maybe those teams were ranked so high, simply because they were SEC teams and the myth that they are the best conference that accompanies these teams. As pointed out, I don't believe that any of those then ranked teams are currently ranked. The SEC, with the support of a number of sport's talking heads has been indulging in this big circle jerk. Rank most of the SEC teams high and when one beats another, the winner jumps six spots and the loser drops two. Exaggerated, I know, but basically true. Oregon got their brains kicked in Utah and dropped so far out the top 25 they couldn't be seen.

Currently, Alabama is the only really good team in the SEC and maybe they might hit a wall when they play a tough rush defense.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Roseberry, thats the whole point---they played ranked teams, but maybe, just maybe those teams were ranked so high, simply because they were SEC teams and the myth that they are the best conference that accompanies these teams. As pointed out, I don't believe that any of those then ranked teams are currently ranked. The SEC, with the support of a number of sport's talking heads has been indulging in this big circle jerk. Rank most of the SEC teams high and when one beats another, the winner jumps six spots and the loser drops two. Exaggerated, I know, but basically true. Oregon got their brains kicked in Utah and dropped so far out the top 25 they couldn't be seen.
> 
> Currently, Alabama is the only really good team in the SEC and maybe they might hit a wall when they play a tough rush defense.


i didn't expect alabama to do well this season. i still don't know if they are a top 4 team. last season they had weak defensive backs and a poor quarterback who played over his head until the buckeyes where he performed as i expected him to all year. this season alabama starts another questionable quarterback. yes, we will see. 

but, every team alabama has played this year has a winning record and is bowl elligible except for one. even if you don't like my logic on end of season rankings, how many schedules can say that? i don't know?


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> *it certainly helps *a great deal in making my point. btw, the college football committee must agree with me.
> 
> what are your rankings mn? show us something


I didn't say Alabama isn't deserving of a #2 ranking or even the #1, just saying its tough to judge them, when the only tough team they played, beat them. As for MN, I would question the sanity of anyone who had then as a ranked team in the last 20 years.


----------



## bamajeff

I would say Tennessee is a decent team. I think the Sooners would too. They were lucky to make it out of double overtime alive. And Butch Jones says they're one of the top 3 teams in the country


----------



## schaeffer

bamajeff said:


> I would say Tennessee is a decent team. I think the Sooners would to. They were lucky to make it out of double overtime alive. And Butch Jones says they're one of the top 3 teams in the country


Actually, I think your correct bamajeff. Looking at their record, their losses weren't by much. Tennessee is kinda of an underrated team in the national picture.


----------



## bamajeff

schaeffer said:


> Actually, I think your correct bamajeff. Looking at their record, their losses weren't by much. Tennessee is kinda of an underrated team in the national picture.


I'd throw Wisconsin in there too. 9-3 with losses to Bama, Iowa(10-6) and Northwestern who beat Stanford


----------



## mngundog

bamajeff said:


> I'd throw Wisconsin in there too. 9-3 with losses to Bama, Iowa(10-6) and Northwestern who beat Stanford


Name Wisconsin's best win?


----------



## bamajeff

mngundog said:


> Name Wisconsin's best win?


Geez, you're right....that division of the B1G does suck. Hard to tell how good they are really.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL is losing DC to GA. How do you feel about that Roseberry? Sounds like he will not be around for play off or bowl game.


----------



## BrettG

It's always funny how a team outside the sec beats an sec team and it's a big win I.e. Ou vs tn! And who in the sec did tn beat this year?


----------



## John Robinson

BrettG said:


> It's always funny how a team outside the sec beats an sec team and it's a big win I.e. Ou vs tn! And who in the sec did tn beat this year?


The SEC and Pac 12 are hard to read this year. I still think, even with the losses that LSU is a very good team, Arkansas has a bunch of losses but I wouldn't want to play them right now, same with the PAC 12 USC, Washington State, Oregon and Stanford all have multiple losses, but I think they could go against anybody. That's why it isn't really sorted out until the bowls, where teams play other teams out of their conferences.


----------



## Brad Turner

BrettG said:


> It's always funny how a team outside the sec beats an sec team and it's a big win I.e. Ou vs tn! And who in the sec did tn beat this year?


Which team, that UT lost to, would you want your team to play right now? Besides maybe UF.


----------



## mngundog

BrettG said:


> It's always funny how a team outside the sec beats an sec team and it's a big win I.e. Ou vs tn! And who in the sec did tn beat this year?


I guess I missed where anyone called TN a "big win", perhaps back in week two, I don't know. The Bama guy called them a decent team, I don't recall watching them play, but their record doesn't reflect much. As for Ou, 3-0 over teams currently ranked in the top #15 seems to be enough to put them in the playoffs, in spite of the bad loss.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL is losing DC to GA. How do you feel about that Roseberry? Sounds like he will not be around for play off or bowl game.


wayne,

i am pleased for kirby smart. he has been a great asset to the tide and put nice D up most of the time. he has also been good for assistant coaches everywhere by helping to raise compesation. i hope for georgia's sake kirby smart can hire a defensive coordinator that can deal with read option, spread and dual threat quarterbacks(my knock on him).

as to this season:
1. for sure distraction this week preping for the sec. however, if the tide defense is as good as fsu's, then getting the d inside the georgia dome without talking to agents should be the biggest challenge in facing florida.
2. if they make the playoff the first game challenge will likely be communicating calls in realtime. they should have a good game plan with saban taking an active role but it looks complicated to me getting subs and plays called and the head coach is not the one most accustomed to doing that.
3. if they win and go to a final, #2. still valid plus getting ready in one week with a head coach as dc seems tough. it would seem the head coach might not have the time for offense and special teams attention. so they may just hand it to henry another 50? 

what do i know? i am not a coach and have non traditional beliefs about how to look at strength of schedule!;-)


----------



## crackerd

roseberry, with Smart set to depart, tell Wayne 'Bama may need to bring back Bebes Stallings as DC Emeritus to have any real hope of claiming that 16th National Championship.

MG


----------



## rboudet

Does anyone really think that Smart had a significant say in the Ala defense? That is the Saban show. And that is not a knock on Smart.


----------



## duk4me

Could have something to do with the talent he was coaching. No player no coach.


----------



## crackerd

duk4me said:


> Could have something to do with the talent he was coaching. No player no coach.


If you weren't set on taking an AWS over a Boykin, I'd probably give more cred to your talent comment

Boykins take better to "coaching" - and with more than the requisite talent, as they say on the defensive side of the ball,










for "outside contain and pursuit"... 

Not to mention when it comes to making big plays,










"getting home" with it...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

rboudet said:


> Does anyone really think that Smart had a significant say in the Ala defense? That is the Saban show. And that is not a knock on Smart.


He had input. He also spent a short time as GA under Mickey Andrews. Of course it's Saban's D but Kirby was learning from a pretty good coach. Saban claims he will be a good head coach. He doesn't say that about all his assistants. So much about being a head coach is the ability to evaluate other coaching talent and evaluate players. Then you have to be able to organize and lead. Kirby knows the X's and O's, it's the other skills that will remain to be seen but I have a feeling he will do well in those other areas. 

You never know, the knock Roseberry has on him may really be a Saban knock. I know Pruitt was drilled extensively on the spread O by Jimbo prior to his being hired and Jimbo was satisfied with his philosophy on how to stop it. Worked out pretty well for that year, not hampered by all the NFL talent on that D.


----------



## duckdawg27

crackerd said:


> If you weren't set on taking an AWS over a Boykin, I'd probably give more cred to your talent comment
> 
> Boykins take better to "coaching" - and with more than the requisite talent, as they say on the defensive side of the ball,
> 
> "getting home" with it...
> 
> MG


TWEEET !! 
Gratuitous seque to good dog work during a football conversation  (Nice dog)


----------



## crackerd

No "tweeting" back at you, duckdawg, but thanks for the kind words.

Meanwhile, 



Migillicutty said:


> He had input. He also spent a short time as GA under Mickey Andrews -


roseberry, tell Wayne to belay that Crimson Tide defensive recall for Bebes Stallings, 'Cutty's given us a great idea: the Mick can come back as 'Bama DC emeritus instead! And then he can gracefully re-retire to his old stomping grounds of Cuba, Ala., and the nearby groves of academe from _*his*_ one head coaching stint, the University of West Alabama nee Livingston College. Plus, he outranks Stallings on the 'Bama National Championship register, with two rings to Bebes' one.

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

It's a pretty big gamble to let a 9 win/season guy go to hire a guy with no head coach experience. How much time do the UGA faithful give Kirby to win a national championship before they run him off? Richt has dealt with it for the past 15 years.

How do you guys think Richt will do at Miami? I know he played there, but I'm not sold that he is going to give the fans the type of program that they are looking for there.


----------



## Marvin S

Brad Turner said:


> It's a pretty big gamble to let a 9 win/season guy go to hire a guy with no head coach experience. How much time do the UGA faithful give Kirby to win a national championship before they run him off? Richt has dealt with it for the past 15 years.


Saban Envy, happens a lot in the SEC . 



BT said:


> How do you guys think Richt will do at Miami? I know he played there, but I'm not sold that he is going to give the fans the type of program that they are looking for there.


The program will be clean, probably not what some alumni might want. I think he will do well as he did at GA. There is a GA commit @ QB up here in WA, big boy,
it will be interesting to see where he enrolls.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> The program will be clean, probably not what some alumni might want. I think he will do well as he did at GA. There is a GA commit @ QB up here in WA, big boy,
> it will be interesting to see where he enrolls.


God bless Rev. Richt at the U.! Now we can all say grace before steals (and car-jackings and other major criminal activity...)!

As for "GA commit @ QB up here in WA, big boy," 'Bama fans were very relieved to find out that while his Dad's name is *Tony Eason*, he's not _*that*_ Tony Eason. *That* Tony Eason being the quarterback 'Bama beat in Bear Bryant's last game - and also the QB about whom his old New England Patriots' teammate, the great John Hannah, said "he oughta be wearing a dress back there." So now Jacob Eason can decommit from UGa and sign with Saban with absolute parental immunity from the fanbase...

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

I for one hope he quits recruiting QB's for a while. Saban seems to have a problem making decisions so the only way I see outta that is to have fewer choices. 7 on scholly at the beginning of 2015. 5 still left and only two leaving still gives Bama (3) 5 star QBs to choose from for next year.


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> God bless Rev. Richt at the U.! Now we can all say grace before steals (and car-jackings and other major criminal activity...)!MG


Hahaha.....good one, not sure if Rev. Richt's evangelical fervor will play as well in Miami as it did in Athens.


----------



## Eric Johnson

It's being reported here that KS will remain at Alabama through the playoffs.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Brad Turner said:


> How do you guys think Richt will do at Miami? I know he played there, but I'm not sold that he is going to give the fans the type of program that they are looking for there.


Richt played before the real "U" era. Can you imagine him going to clubs and raising hell with Michael Irvin and the gang? Miami's main problem still is terrible facilities. Jimmy Johnson, Denny and the rest basically overcame that by letting the inmates run the asylum. Richt doesn't seem to have any problem recruiting felons, based on his time at GA, but the administration does not want to do the "Full U" again. I think they will be okay--certainly better than when the NCAA left Golden twisting in the wind for years--but they are not going to be what they were.


----------



## RookieTrainer

rboudet said:


> Does anyone really think that Smart had a significant say in the Ala defense? That is the Saban show. And that is not a knock on Smart.


According to Coach Saban himself, that is Kirby's defense.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> God bless Rev. Richt at the U.! Now we can all say grace before steals (and car-jackings and other major criminal activity...)!
> 
> As for "GA commit @ QB up here in WA, big boy," 'Bama fans were very relieved to find out that while his Dad's name is *Tony Eason*, he's not _*that*_ Tony Eason. *That* Tony Eason being the quarterback 'Bama beat in Bear Bryant's last game - and also the QB about whom his old New England Patriots' teammate, the great John Hannah, said "he oughta be wearing a dress back there." So now Jacob Eason can decommit from UGa and sign with Saban with absolute parental immunity from the fanbase...
> 
> MG


My reference was to keeping the NCAA out of their business. 

As for the kids who play, & that's what they are, I can think of a lot of things we did while I was in college
that would probably be as bad or worse than what makes headlines today. We were just smart enough to 
keep it to ourselves. 

They are kids, many come from places where there is no guidance except what they get from their coach. 
Many seem to turn out just fine after given the 2nd chance, maybe we should just concentrate on the W-L 
of the coach.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Will Muschamp is apparently trying to line up position coaches and coordinators for his attempt to land the South Carolina job.


----------



## crackerd

Eric Johnson said:


> Will Muschamp is apparently trying to line up position coaches and coordinators for his attempt to land the South Carolina job.


Eric, I'm pretty sure Brother Buck Mann will give those sought-out assistants the highest possible endorsement of "utter sorriness personified," as we used to say, about Little Willy's head coaching capabilities.

Meanwhile, how soon before 'Cutty starts cauliflowering our eyes again about all them ACC QB rejects becoming SEC superstars? I'm compelled to let Glenda (YBB), EdA, CoachMo, Marvin and roseberry know that here's one of them (and from FSU!) who I probably would agree with 'Cutty over*






MG

*_Jameis W*innocent*ston's views on her ability to spike crablegs in the Publix Parking Lot or the end zone were not solicited in the making of this message._


----------



## coachmo

I wonder how much eligibility she has left?


----------



## James Hurst

Iowa has a big game tommorrow night. Wish us luck


----------



## Eric Johnson

MG-

We had in my class of '67, a female that could do all of that. The story went that when she wanted to try out for football and was told "No", that she drop kicked the ball over the 3 story Beta house.


----------



## crackerd

duckdawg27 said:


> TWEEET !!
> Gratuitous seque to good dog work during a football conversation  (Nice dog)


duckdawg, actually it was a subliminal (and on-topic!) intelligence report leading into what the NY Times had to say this morning about the collective Adam's apple of one the fine institutions of higher learning _*apparently*_ headed for the college football playoffs:



The New York Times said:


> The sports columnist Gene Sapakoff hypothesized this year that “Clemsoning” originated “in a fashionable Columbia ‘Man Cave’ where seven Gamecock fans and *a Boykin spaniel* regularly gathered to watch the Tigers struggle against Wake Forest.”
> 
> Like all neuroses, then, Clemson fans’ sensitivity may derive as much from anxiety about change as from disrespect. Everyone takes some degree of comfort in the familiar, even if familiarity is losing winnable games.


MG


----------



## JamesTannery

When you find out if the girl QB in the video has any eligibility left, Charlie Strong wants to make her an offer!


----------



## Doug Main

So who picked Florida over Alabama?


----------



## EdA

Doug Main said:


> So who picked Florida over Alabama?


Someone who did not know that Florida does not play offense.


----------



## leemac

Eric Johnson said:


> MG-
> 
> We had in my class of '67, a female that could do all of that. The story went that when she wanted to try out for football and was told "No", that she drop kicked the ball over the 3 story Beta house.


That was Ricky Tidwell's mama.


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook'em Horns! Made them bears sic!


----------



## Tim Mc

Good semifinals match ups. Go Spartans!!!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Thread is surprisingly quiet after the announcements.

Surprised my Beavs didnt make it into the final four.... oh wait we gotta win some games first. Maybe next year 
Until then, nothing like looking up from the bottom!


----------



## DoubleHaul

Eric Johnson said:


> Will Muschamp is apparently trying to line up position coaches and coordinators for his attempt to land the South Carolina job.


I laughed with disdain when I read this. 

Now it has come true and I truly cannot believe even with their brain's addled by living in the Screen Door to Hell, they made such a dumb coaching move.

The Ball Coach's offense is getting stale so you pick this guy? What exactly do they think he didn't have at FL that is somehow going to be brought in by the Gamecock Fairy to him in Columbia? Short of giving Norv Turner another chance to be a head coach, I can't think of a worse coaching move.


----------



## crackerd

Little Willy's inexplicable entre at S.Car: Strom Thurmond's and a boiled peanut's illegitimate grandchild?

MG


----------



## BrettG

Looks like some pretty good match ups in the bowls.


----------



## jgsanders

DoubleHaul said:


> I laughed with disdain when I read this.
> 
> Now it has come true and I truly cannot believe even with their brain's addled by living in the Screen Door to Hell, they made such a dumb coaching move.
> 
> The Ball Coach's offense is getting stale so you pick this guy? What exactly do they think he didn't have at FL that is somehow going to be brought in by the Gamecock Fairy to him in Columbia? Short of giving Norv Turner another chance to be a head coach, I can't think of a worse coaching move.




Yeah, it's gonna be fun watching him run USuC even further in the ground. They have a hot headed basketball coach too, and the joke around Clemson is that they are trying to hire Lou Piniella for their baseball team to see who can top who for epic meltdowns. 

We are trying to figure out what to call their new ball coach---Mus"turd", Suc"Champ", Mus"loser" or perhaps a rotation of the three?


----------



## crackerd

Gotta figure that the "new hire" Little Willy, the flat tire retread of a head coach, was influenced by Spurrier for ensuring his legacy of reviving S'C'lina's football fortunes lives on - which it certainly will when Little Willy leads "The Program" back to sub-mediocrity.

DH, did you get the "The Program" reference? - hey, who knows but maybe Robby Benson will be play SOS in the biopic of everloving regret about Spurrier's departure coming while S'C'lina was "still on top" (of a school lifetime .500 won-loss record).

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

It will be interesting to see if Muschamp can learn from his mistakes at UF. He showed little talent for recruiting offensive personnel or offensive coaches. He left us in very good shape on defense and left a disaster on offense. We only had 6 o-linemen on scholarship last spring. There is a lot of debate on how much influence he exerted on the offensive coaches. But, with every offensive coordinator change and offensive system change the offense still looked the same on the field. I agree that I don't think it is a good hire for USCe.

Buck


----------



## roseberry

i been out gunnnnnning greanheads and three sizes of canadas on the north platte for five days, so, in no particular order:

-congrats to sec champs alabama

-congrats to acc champs clemson

-congrats to bIG champs michigan state

-congrats to pac champs stanford and to little #5

-congrats to bon's horns

-bobby it may be saban's defense, but he wasn't calling the defense in realtime. i have never played in or coached a college football game but it looks complicated to me.

-congrats to georgia on a new head coach. smart should leave now and coach georgia. to recruit and prepare a family move for a new job while coaching a defense for a national championship playoff is to do neither well. but if either *IS* actually done well, then the other will be done poorly. i think i know which one will be the primary focus!

-congrats to the u on a good(not great) decision.

-condolences to the gamecocks on the coaching change, congrats to the boogs on saving $1.7M next year.









-after the anemic(sp) bama game i went to sleep watching mich st vs iowa. i woke up about 10 pm with the husker dudes i was hunting with yelling, "go home and feed the pigs! go home and feed the pigs!" as #3 from state was sticking the ball in the endzone. *i learned that huskers do not pull for hawkeyes*!


----------



## huntinman

Eric Johnson said:


> MG-
> 
> We had in my class of '67, a female that could do all of that. The story went that when she wanted to try out for football and was told "No", that she drop kicked the ball over the 3 story Beta house.


She end up as Attorney General under Bill Clinton?


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> -congrats to georgia on a new head coach. smart should leave now and coach georgia. to recruit and prepare a family move for a new job while coaching a defense for a national championship playoff is to do neither well. but if either *IS* actually done well, then the other will be done poorly. i think i know which one will be the primary focus!


John, everything about Kirby and his family suggests that he will be 100% Alabama when necessary and 100% Georgia when necessary. He is built to finish the job he started, and I am sure he told the Georgia folks that. And if he is successful, it only helps him and Georgia in the long run.

He waited to have his PC today instead of yesterday because he did not want to take away from Alabama and his accomplishments there. I think he is a class guy all the way around, and I thank him for several REALLY good years at Alabama.


----------



## Migillicutty

You are correct Steve. Kirby is a great guy and class act. If anyone can pull it off he can. It is tough from a time standpoint, but if Saban wants him to stay there is a reason.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Gotta figure that the "new hire" Little Willy, the flat tire retread of a head coach, was influenced by Spurrier for ensuring his legacy of reviving S'C'lina's football fortunes lives on - which it certainly will when Little Willy leads "The Program" back to sub-mediocrity.
> 
> MG


Didn't Shiny Pants already complete the circle and abandon that sub-mediocrity ship and give up on the players he recruited this year? 

Know why he wears a visor? To cover up his circumcision scar.


----------



## jgsanders

http://espn.go.com/college-football...12152/alabama-best-2015-cfp-team-won-2014-too
FBO: Alabama is best 2015 CFP team (and would have won in 2014, too) per current post on ESPN

ESPN has actually gone so far as to say the 2015 BAMA team is so good it would beat the 2014 Champs as well.....if you don't think there is BAMA bias at ESPN, this might change your mind...maybe not, but hear me out

First of all, I got no beef with Bama. Thank you for Danny Ford and Dabo Swinney. One on the my friends whom I really admire didn't have funds to go to college, enlisted in the USMC, and graduated on the GI bill from Bama (also one of the smartest men I know)

But how on this Earth can you really believe that Bama (who was in the playoffs last year and got beat by OSU) could go back in time with its current team and beat last year's OSU? This is crazy talk. OSU actually beat last year's Bama, and the 2015 Bama hasn't won it all yet have they? If they do, perhaps it would be fair to compare the 2015 Champs vs. the 2014 Champs...but now before Bama has won anything outside of the SEC? 

I can't believe I'm actually seeing this...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Heisman is a joke. Period.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Heisman is a joke. Period.


I hear ya. How could they not invite Elliot?!


----------



## Migillicutty

Or the best RB in the country, or the one from LSU


----------



## BonMallari

The Heisman is sometimes won by whomever has the best SID (Sports Information Director)


----------



## Migillicutty

On a serious note, what is disappointing is that there truly are 6 deserving players this year. No reason not to invite all 6 and reward them. They invited 6 when Winston won it with 80% of the vote. Just let the those guys who were deserving go and have their moment.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Heisman is a joke. Period.


Did you really think LF was deserving this season? I think he's great but IMO he wasn't consistent enough to be considered. You were blaming his o-line, but regardless the cause, you've got to put the numbers up.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Did you really think LF was deserving this season? I think he's great but IMO he wasn't consistent enough to be considered. You were blaming his o-line, but regardless the cause, you've got to put the numbers up.


After 7 games he was the front runner, but the media was brutal after the LSU vs Bama game...You also have to lay the blame on the LSU media homers for not resurrecting his Heisman campaign afterwards..I guess that he will be back next year and the hype will start all over again


----------



## roseberry

steve and cutty,

no matter how well intensioned and good a guy kirby smart is, he is georgia's coach now. kirby will try his best i am sure. in the end.......he is human. 's all i'm saying.

kirby's new bosses certainly want him to give 100% to alabama.......right? when do they sign the first check?


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> The Heisman is sometimes won by whomever has the best SID (Sports Information Director)


Actually, that ended the year Notre Dame changed the name from the Theesman Trophy to the Heisman Trophy.



Migillicutty said:


> Didn't Shiny Pants already complete the circle and abandon that sub-mediocrity ship and give up on the players he recruited this year?
> 
> Know why he wears a visor? To cover up his circumcision scar.


'Cutty! Remember: This is a family retriever cum college football discussion forum - are we going to have wash your mouth out with Crimson Tide (or Garnet) Listerine? SOS can flat out coach, regardless his eccentricities - or "commitment" to what goes into winning college football games.

MG


----------



## duk4me

Migillicutty said:


> Didn't Shiny Pants already complete the circle and abandon that sub-mediocrity ship and give up on the players he recruited this year?
> 
> Know why he wears a visor? To cover up his circumcision scar.


Oh that is classic.


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> Oh that is classic.


i thought he shoulda wore a turtle neck?


----------



## mjh345

John Robinson said:


> Did you really think LF was deserving this season? I think he's great but IMO he wasn't consistent enough to be considered. You were blaming his o-line, but regardless the cause, you've got to put the numbers up.


I know Jacob is the ultimate blind ass Homer, but I don't believe even Jacob would claim that LF should get the Heisman.
He has amazed me before, so I could be wrong


----------



## EdA

Buck Mann said:


> It will be interesting to see if Muschamp can learn from his mistakes at UF. Buck


The Mack Brown chosen successor/coach in waiting at Texas, those in Austin undoubtedly didn't recognize it at the time just how lucky they were when he left for Florida.....but of course history proves they are just as bad (5-7) as they would have been with him or without him.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> The Mack Brown chosen successor/coach in waiting at Texas, those in Austin undoubtedly didn't recognize it at the time just how lucky they were when he left for Florida.....but of course history proves they are just as bad (5-7) as they would have been with him or without him.


Muschamp developed some All America talent while at UT, guys that are actually playing in the NFL...with the exception of Vaccaro playing DB at NO, there hasn't been anyone else drafted from a UT defense since the days of Chizik and Muschamp...I think he would have kept Harsin as his OC and **** canned Applewhite...

How many OC's did he go thru at Florida..I know he had Brent Pease from Boise State, who went to Washington with Petersen as the WR coach and was just let go last week..

Muschamp's replacement at UT was Manny Diaz and he proved that he couldn't come up with a major college defense despite having some Top 10 recruiting classes..

Mack Brown teams were considered soft and except for having exceptional QB play during the Vince> Colt years were exposed when they played Bama...IMO Muschamp gave them a bit of a defensive attitude, not seen since..The Horns of today are poor tacklers, and lack the toughness...look at how Baylor almost beat them last Sat without a QB, playing basically an old Single Wing direct snap running attack by Baylor...the Horns had no answer and only won because the clock became their friend..Charlie Strong's reputation as a defensive genius is WAY OVERRATED


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Muschamp's replacement at UT was Manny Diaz and he proved that he couldn't come up with a major college defense despite having some Top 10 recruiting classes..


There was some thought then that those top 10 recruiting classes were highly overrated, that the recruiting services were paying homage to Mack by over valuing his recruits when ranking the recruiting classes. It is sad to see the football program in the tank, as bad as it has been since the mid 50s pre DKR days while OU, Baylor, and TCU thrive.


----------



## John Robinson

mjh345 said:


> I know Jacob is the ultimate blind ass Homer, but I don't believe even Jacob would claim that LF should get the Heisman.
> He has amazed me before, so I could be wrong


Sorry, I just assumed he was upset over that. I really didn't see anything glaringly wrong with the choices.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Sorry, I just assumed he was upset over that. I really didn't see anything glaringly wrong with the choices.


i can't speak for jacob. i think he is saying that it is disappointing because leonard fournette deserves a seat in the room on saturday. maybe not a winner but a finalist is likely jacob's contention.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Did you really think LF was deserving this season? I think he's great but IMO he wasn't consistent enough to be considered. You were blaming his o-line, but regardless the cause, you've got to put the numbers up.


You mean like leading the country in rushing yards per game?? Like #4 in the country in All Purpose Yards?? Despite playing 1-2 games less than the rest of teams?? Yeah. I'm not sure what you're looking for. The best player in CFB. Check that box too. I could go on & on, but I'll let Robert Smith do the talking. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/111691/texas-bowl-lsu-tigers-vs-texas-tech-red-raiders


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i can't speak for jacob. i think he is saying that it is disappointing because leonard fournette deserves a seat in the room on saturday. maybe not a winner but a finalist is likely jacob's contention.


Winner winner. If they want to give it to your boy, fine. To be left out is asinine.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You mean like leading the country in rushing yards per game?? Like #4 in the country in All Purpose Yards?? Despite playing 1-2 games less than the rest of teams?? Yeah. I'm not sure what you're looking for. The best player in CFB. Check that box too. I could go on & on, but I'll let Robert Smith do the talking.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/111691/texas-bowl-lsu-tigers-vs-texas-tech-red-raiders


Well, he has another season to redeem himself. If he started off slow and ended up hot the story would likely be different this year. People tend to forget those great days in September.


----------



## windycanyon

Tim Mc said:


> Good semifinals match ups. Go Spartans!!!!


Love my Sparties too!!!


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Well, he has another season to redeem himself. If he started off slow and ended up hot the story would likely be different this year. *People tend to forget those great days in September.*



john,

memories are very short indeed. example; little #5 had a record breaking season and is a "freak of nature" type college football player. however, the talk this week makes it obvious that people forget games in november too. i think notre dame was the highest rated defense stanford played all season. though his team won narrowly, little #5 was a NON-FACTOR in that game. it was ten days ago?

i am on record with cutty and jacob here(scary territory), the downtown club shoulda had a few more finalists!


----------



## Franco

Just a follow up to the debacle created by Aleva.

"Alleva said he was doing his "due diligence" after LSU lost back-to-back games to Alabama and Arkansas despite a 7-0 start that saw LSU ranked No. 2 in the College Football Playoff rankings. He said he made "inquiries" but did not enter into "negotiations" with possible replacements for Miles. He said the final decision was made in conjunction with Alexander."

http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2015/12/joe_alleva_les_miles_right_man.html


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> memories are very short indeed. example; little #5 had a record breaking season and is a "freak of nature" type college football player. however, the talk this week makes it obvious that people forget games in november too. i think notre dame was the highest rated defense stanford played all season. though his team won narrowly, little #5 was a NON-FACTOR in that game. it was ten days ago?
> 
> i am on record with cutty and jacob here(scary territory), the downtown club shoulda had a few more finalists!


To me Henry is head and shoulders the best running back this year, and though credit and blame can go to their respective o-lines, Henry wiped out Fournette in their one head to head meeting. I think that the Club may not have wanted to dilute the running back vote by admitting any more than the two candidates. After a run of Heisman QBs, my guess is it's going to be a running back this year and Henry is that guy.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> ...He said he made "inquiries" but did not enter into "negotiations" with possible replacements for Miles. He said the final decision was made in conjunction with Alexander."


If that was Charles "The Great" Alexander, he went to the right running back to be in conjunction with on a coaching decision.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> To me Henry is head and shoulders the best running back this year, and though credit and blame can go to their respective o-lines, Henry wiped out Fournette in their one head to head meeting. I think that the Club may not have wanted to dilute the running back vote by admitting any more than the two candidates. After a run of Heisman QBs, my guess is it's going to be a running back this year and Henry is that guy.


Interesting and yet against a common opponent: 


_Examining the performance of each against the Gators is particularly relevant because it demonstrates just how well they perform against a top-ten rushing defense. LSU'sLeonard Fournette had the first shot at UF when the Tigers beat Florida in October. He rushed 31 times for 180 yards, an average of 5.8 yards per carry. He scored two touchdowns, and also had a catch for 15 yards. His longest run was a 25-yarder._

​_Next up to defeat Florida were the Seminoles, led by Dalvin Cook, who had the most efficient game of the three against the Gators. He went for 183 yards on 26 totes, an average of 7.0 YPC. He also found pay dirt on a pair of occasions, and snagged three receptions for 11 yards. Cook was also the most explosive of the trio against UF, with a long rush of 32 yards._
_Derrick Henry finished with the most rushing yards against Florida in the Crimson Tide's SEC Championship Game win, but that was largely a product of volume (as is much of Henry's success this season, frankly). He edged Cook and Fournette with 189 rushing yards-- but needed 44 carries to get there, an average of just 4.3 YPC. It took Henry 28 carries -- two more than Cook had all game against UF -- just to reach 100 yards. Henry got into the end zone just once, didn't register a reception, and lost a fumble, too. His longest rush from scrimmage: 21 yards._
_Of course, the common-opponent metric purports to examine players on a level playing field-- but that isn't really the case here, as these players didn't all face the UF defense in the same situation: Fournette got the Gators at home, Henry played them at a neutral site in Atlanta, while Cook did his damage in front of the most fans to ever watch a game in The Swamp._


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Interesting and yet against a common opponent:
> 
> _Examining the performance of each against the Gators is particularly relevant because it demonstrates just how well they perform against a top-ten rushing defense. LSU'sLeonard Fournette had the first shot at UF when the Tigers beat Florida in October. He rushed 31 times for 180 yards, an average of 5.8 yards per carry. He scored two touchdowns, and also had a catch for 15 yards. His longest run was a 25-yarder._
> 
> ​_Next up to defeat Florida were the Seminoles, led by Dalvin Cook, who had the most efficient game of the three against the Gators. He went for 183 yards on 26 totes, an average of 7.0 YPC. He also found pay dirt on a pair of occasions, and snagged three receptions for 11 yards. Cook was also the most explosive of the trio against UF, with a long rush of 32 yards._
> _Derrick Henry finished with the most rushing yards against Florida in the Crimson Tide's SEC Championship Game win, but that was largely a product of volume (as is much of Henry's success this season, frankly). He edged Cook and Fournette with 189 rushing yards-- but needed 44 carries to get there, an average of just 4.3 YPC. It took Henry 28 carries -- two more than Cook had all game against UF -- just to reach 100 yards. Henry got into the end zone just once, didn't register a reception, and lost a fumble, too. His longest rush from scrimmage: 21 yards._
> _Of course, the common-opponent metric purports to examine players on a level playing field-- but that isn't really the case here, as these players didn't all face the UF defense in the same situation: Fournette got the Gators at home, Henry played them at a neutral site in Atlanta, while *Cook did his damage in front of the most fans to ever watch a game in The Swamp.*_


A little emendation to your common but biased interest, 'Cutty:

Cook did his damage *in the last six or seven minutes of a game* up to which point he had about 60 yards rushing against a Gator defense that was on the field almost as long as it took the grass seeds planted at the Swamp to grow into turf.

Speaking of turf, a week earlier at All-Bran's Jordan-Hare Stadium, Henry probably would've gone for 500 yards if the turf hadn't mysteriously turned into a quagmire even without any precipitation having fallen in All-Bran over the course of the week leading up to the Iron Bowl. As it was, he "only" went for 271 slip-sliding away - on, you know, 46 carries (can you say "Taking the team on his back?").

And don't even get me started about McCaffrey's "all-purpose yards" that include, um, return yards from many, many returns "set up" by Stanford's standout defense allowing many, many scores against.

Great running back, Cook, maybe the best of the three (or four if you include McCaffrey) for future considerations. But anybody other than Henry getting the Heisman is pure flimflammery.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

I won't say Henry doesn't deserve the Heisman, he's a great back having a tremendous year. Elliott also had a great year and averaged 1/2 a yard more per carry, but 5 fewer td's. Fournette and Elliott had identical ypc , Zeke had one more td. Cook averaged 7.9 ypc , which is almost unbelievable considering how many carries he had. 
Hard to say any one was head and shoulders above the others. The difference is IMO , Elliott had a nothing game in the biggest game against Michigan st. Then he lipped off to boot. Fournette had a similar performance against Bama in their biggest game of the year, and Henry was fantastic in the same game. Both Elliott and Fournette came look to place blame on play calling or line play in those games but none of that matters. 
I hate FSU but in being fair think Cook may have gotten the raw deal in not being invited. 
All in all IMO they have the right running back in New York this weekend, but not necessarily the best running back.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> A little emendation to your common but biased interest, 'Cutty:
> 
> Cook did his damage *in the last six or seven minutes of a game* up to which point he had about 60 yards rushing against a Gator defense that was on the field almost as long as it took the grass seeds planted at the Swamp to grow into turf.
> 
> Speaking of turf, a week earlier at All-Bran's Jordan-Hare Stadium, Henry probably would've gone for 500 yards if the turf hadn't mysteriously turned into a quagmire even without any precipitation having fallen in All-Bran over the course of the week leading up to the Iron Bowl. As it was, he "only" went for 271 slip-sliding away - on, you know, 46 carries (can you say "Taking the team on his back?").
> 
> And don't even get me started about McCaffrey's "all-purpose yards" that include, um, return yards from many, many returns "set up" by Stanford's standout defense allowing many, many scores against.
> 
> Great running back, Cook, maybe the best of the three (or four if you include McCaffrey) for future considerations. But anybody other than Henry getting the Heisman is pure flimflammery.
> 
> MG


Bringing up what Henry did against Auburn is probably not the strongest argument for his cause. Needing 46 carries to get 271 isn't very impressive against a JV defense. Fournette was looking for more defenders to run over on his way to the end zone against that pathetic defense. He made them look like little boys trying to tackle their big brother in a game of backyard football.


----------



## John Robinson

OK, maybe I was a bit over the top with my head and shoulders comment, but I think you guys are making my point for me by pointing out there are at least three other backs worthy of being in the discussion. My belief and I may be way off base, is that the club wants to pick a running back this year, not a quarterback. Right or wrong, if they had also invited Cook, Elliott and Fournett it would have diluted the running back pool leading to yet another quarterback Heisman winner. If they arbitrarily needed to cut the five RBs down to two, I think it's Henry and a wrestling match over who to pick out of the remaining four.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> A little emendation to your common but biased interest, 'Cutty:
> 
> Cook did his damage *in the last six or seven minutes of a game* up to which point he had about 60 yards rushing against a Gator defense that was on the field almost as long as it took the grass seeds planted at the Swamp to grow into turf.
> 
> Speaking of turf, a week earlier at All-Bran's Jordan-Hare Stadium, Henry probably would've gone for 500 yards if the turf hadn't mysteriously turned into a quagmire even without any precipitation having fallen in All-Bran over the course of the week leading up to the Iron Bowl. As it was, he "only" went for 271 slip-sliding away - on, you know, 46 carries (can you say "Taking the team on his back?").
> 
> And don't even get me started about McCaffrey's "all-purpose yards" that include, um, return yards from many, many returns "set up" by Stanford's standout defense allowing many, many scores against.
> 
> Great running back, Cook, maybe the best of the three (or four if you include McCaffrey) for future considerations. But anybody other than Henry getting the Heisman is pure flimflammery.
> 
> MG


The gator defense being on the field is garbage. FSU only ran 58 plays and UF won the TOS in that game. Isn't the point of a running game to wear down a good defense and rack up yards late in the game? 

On top of that Cook has faced 5 Top 20 defenses this year, Henry 3 and LF 2. Let's not forget he was also hampered by injury. I am not making an argument for Cook to win the Heisman, but he should have been at the table. His YPC is best in the country, he blew away the competition with rushes over 20 yds, his yards after contact is also tops in the country, and he did it against far and away better defenses (statistically) than the others. 

Against the one common opponent of the three in this discussion Cook out shined the other two, and he did it in the toughest environment. 

I firmly believe this debate will be settled in a few years in the NFL. Cook's vision, balance, acceleration and elusiveness combined with his power, and hands will prove him to be the better back at the highest level of play.


----------



## crackerd

Tim, I'm all in with Zeke Elliott as best RB 'Bama's gone up against in Saban's era - and he got the yards (215, right?) to prove it. Of course, you know that I must leaven such praise by faintly damning the Tide's "typical Ohio linebacker" who was a half-step slow getting to the hole (and invariably out of position) in the accumulation of all those yards on the ground...B ut Elliott is undeniably a great back and like Henry had draught horses up front opening things up for him. The irony is, at least as pertains to Henry, he also probably had more carries for loss or only to the line of scrimmage than just about any RB in the country - but big surprise, he's also playing in the shotgun or pistol, and gets the ball 5-6 yards deep with his first step, and being 6-3 1/2, 245 that 's a pretty critical and deliberative first step looking for the hole. It's when the QB's under center that Henry shows he's also got a fairly explosive first step and gets through the line in a hurry if a sliver of the hole's there.

By the way one of your tOSU boys apparently said something to the effect this week that "Somebody who looks like 'Predator' shouldn't win the Heisman." I'm sure he was misquoted and really meant to say, "Somebody who looks like 'Predator' shouldn't win the Heisman unless he plays like 'Predator' too in devouring big chunks of yardage and end zone real estate. You better believe I'll be tuned in Saturday night for Derek Henry's Heisman acceptance speech."

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim, I'm all in with Zeke Elliott as best RB 'Bama's gone up against in Saban's era - and he got the yards (215, right?) to prove it. Of course, you know that I must leaven such praise by faintly damning the Tide's "typical Ohio linebacker" who was a half-step slow getting to the hole (and invariably out of position) in the accumulation of all those yards on the ground...B ut Elliott is undeniably a great back and like Henry had draught horses up front opening things up for him. The irony is, at least as pertains to Henry, he also probably had more carries for loss or only to the line of scrimmage than just about any RB in the country - but big surprise, he's also playing in the shotgun or pistol, and gets the ball 5-6 yards deep with his first step, and being 6-3 1/2, 245 that 's a pretty critical and deliberative first step looking for the hole. It's when the QB's under center that Henry shows he's also got a fairly explosive first step and gets through the line in a hurry if a sliver of the hole's there.
> 
> By the way one of your tOSU boys apparently said something to the effect this week that "Somebody who looks like 'Predator' shouldn't win the Heisman." I'm sure he was misquoted and really meant to say, "Somebody who looks like 'Predator' shouldn't win the Heisman unless he plays like 'Predator' too in devouring big chunks of yardage and end zone real estate. You better believe I'll be tuned in Saturday night for Derek Henry's Heisman acceptance speech."
> 
> MG


I hope he wins it too, but I will say a short prayer every night until the NFL draft that my Browns ( who are currently doing their all out best to get the 1st pick) don't get hoodwinked a second time by a can't miss Alabama RB stud, and instead take the best pass rusher in college football who plays 2 short hours South of Cleveland.


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> memories are very short indeed. example; little #5 had a record breaking season and is a "freak of nature" type college football player. however, the talk this week makes it obvious that people forget games in november too. i think notre dame was the highest rated defense stanford played all season. though his team won narrowly, *little #5 was a NON-FACTOR in that game.* it was ten days ago?
> 
> i am on record with cutty and jacob here(scary territory), the downtown club shoulda had a few more finalists!


While I am no college Fb expert... McCaffrey had 218 total yards against ND (rushing, receiving, kick returns and punt returns). Somehow, that doesn't seem like a non-factor in a tight game... Not his best game of the year... But not bad.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Tim Mc said:


> I hope he wins it too, but I will say a short prayer every night until the NFL draft that my Browns ( who are currently doing their all out best to get the 1st pick) don't get hoodwinked a second time by a can't miss Alabama RB stud, and instead take the best pass rusher in college football* who plays 2 short hours South of Cleveland*.


Marietta College?


----------



## Tim Mc

DoubleHaul said:


> Marietta College?


That would be 3 hours


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> While I am no college Fb expert... McCaffrey had 218 total yards against ND (rushing, receiving, kick returns and punt returns). Somehow, that doesn't seem like a non-factor in a tight game... Not his best game of the year... But not bad.


musta been 54 yards per category. i watched the game and he was NOT DOMINANT in any of his myriad categories (imho).

btw, i am a fan. please note that i may have been the first on this thread to even mention "little #5" as an obvious talent. glenda made note of my remarks and she is the donna reed of the west coast dog world. my admiration began around week six or seven, well after his sub 60 yard performances in the opening loss to nwestern and the barely win over some team from florida that didn't win a game!


----------



## EdA

Little#5, Shiny pants, circumcision scar...WTH college football or code talkers?


----------



## roseberry

i don't say his name. he has recieved enough pub lately.

but "little #5" is code for christian mccafrey. a future nfl star for a coach like bill "i can even beat you with small white guys" bellicheck.

i think that other stuff is spurrier?


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> musta been 54 yards per category. i watched the game and he was NOT DOMINANT in any of his myriad categories (imho).
> 
> btw, i am a fan. please note that i may have been the first on this thread to even mention "little #5" as an obvious talent. glenda made note of my remarks and she is the donna reed of the west coast dog world. my admiration began around week six or seven, *well after his sub 60 yard performances in the opening loss to nwestern and the barely win over some team from florida *that didn't win a game!


Just out of curiouosity I looked up the stats for both those games. #5 had 170 something total yards against NW and 154 against UCF. The boy is an all around football player. The 154 was his lowest output of the entire season. More total yards than anyone since And including Barry Sanders...


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> i don't say his name. he has recieved enough pub lately.
> 
> but "little #5" is code for christian mccafrey. a future nfl star for a coach like bill "i can even beat you with small white guys" bellicheck.
> 
> i think that other stuff is spurrier?


I really do like #5 , he's an exciting player and represents himself well in interviews. You hit the nail on the head though John with the Belichik observation. He is the prototype Patriot back/receiver and you just know if he happens to end up in New England he will be a star .


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> On a serious note, what is disappointing is that there truly are 6 deserving players this year. No reason not to invite all 6 and reward them. They invited 6 when Winston won it with 80% of the vote. Just let the those guys who were deserving go and have their moment.


If they took the top six, LF would still be sitting at home, according to Bovada.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> I hope (Henry) wins it too, but I will say a short prayer every night until the NFL draft that my Browns ( who are currently doing their all out best to get the 1st pick) don't get hoodwinked a second time by a can't miss Alabama RB stud, and instead take the best pass rusher in college football who plays 2 short hours South of Cleveland.


Tim, I feel your angst and hope your guardian angel grants that wish - except that the hoodwinking ain't what you think. Trent Richardson was a bust, true, but it happens. Couple of days ago, the Packers were auditioning RBs after the up-and-down (-and-up-the-scales) season of one Eddie Lacy. Vying for the roster spot on the GB practice squad was a certain Montee Ball, homegrown Badger of the six-TD, 400-yard rushing college outings, and high draft choice of the Broncos before _*he*_ washed out of the NFL in a short couple of years. Instead, the Packers elected to sign a guy of "nobody RB caliber" but of *somebody-caliber *character who played his college ball a few more hours south of Cleveland: *Go Lafayette Leopards!
*
MG

PS Bosa can be as good as he'll commit to becoming in the NFL, which alas may be a double-edged sword.


----------



## crackerd

As "little No. 5" goes, the big selling point is still his "all-purpose yards." ESPN was shilling him last night that "McCaffrey has 1,000 yards more (!!!) than his nearest challenger!!!" Do the math, 30 kickoff returns of 30 yards, that's 900 of those "1,000 yards more (!!!)" right there - and again the Tree Farmers got kicked off to a lot this year as their 'Bama Lite D didn't hold up very well (sorry, Glenda). Gimme a break on how deserving "little No. 5" is because "he does it all" (sorry again, Glenda - YBB mea culpas for being a "truther"). "Little No. 5" ain't that little, either. Listed at 6-0, 201, he's probably closer to his Dad's weight, which for anybody keeping score at home was 220 or so (though Ed was 6-5 for carrying it).

MG


----------



## roseberry

bill, it was 66 yards rushing against nw and 58 yards rushing against ucf. 

mg, i was going to post your exact math this morning. add another estimated 12 yards per game on punt returns and one estimated punt return for touchdown of 65 and you add another 200 to the all purpose total.


----------



## duckdawg27

#5 very impressive flashy has done great things and helps his team win every week. Scat Back. Versatile. 
#2 very impressive not flashy but has done great things and helps his team win every week. Broken virtually every SEC rushing record that existed (career and season). Mack Truck style and "Predator" durability and looks to go with.

different strokes, hard to compare apples to oranges. both are very very good at what they do. Heisman has not " jack" to do with NFL. both will get drafted. good luck to both.


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> bill, it was 66 yards rushing against nw and 58 yards rushing against ucf.
> 
> mg, i was going to post your exact math this morning. add another estimated 12 yards per game on punt returns and one estimated punt return for touchdown of 65 and you add another 200 to the all purpose total.


John, you are working so hard to discount McCaffery, you are starting to sound a little like Jacob defending LF...

The boy had 1847 RUSHING yards... Your man Henry has 1986. Great year. Henry has another 95 receiving yards. McCaffery has 540 receiving yards. Now throw in 1100 return yards for McCaffery. 

I like Henry, great player. I like McCaffery... Another great player. Several others I like a lot too. 

More than one way to get there is all I'm saying. 

Tim Brown won the Heismann for ND with much less all purpose yards... Though more of a receiver than running back.


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> John, you are working so hard to discount McCaffery, you are starting to sound a little like Jacob defending LF...
> 
> .


dang, and here i was all this time thinking it was you working so hard????????????????

it was me all the time!;-)


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim, I feel your angst and hope your guardian angel grants that wish - except that the hoodwinking ain't what you think. Trent Richardson was a bust, true, but it happens. Couple of days ago, the Packers were auditioning RBs after the up-and-down (-and-up-the-scales) season of one Eddie Lacy. Vying for the roster spot on the GB practice squad was a certain Montee Ball, homegrown Badger of the six-TD, 400-yard rushing college outings, and high draft choice of the Broncos before _*he*_ washed out of the NFL in a short couple of years. Instead, the Packers elected to sign a guy of "nobody RB caliber" but of *somebody-caliber *character who played his college ball a few more hours south of Cleveland: *Go Lafayette Leopards!
> *
> MG
> 
> PS Bosa can be as good as he'll commit to becoming in the NFL, which alas may be a double-edged sword.


Announcing Montee Ball as a bust doesn't hurt my feelings MG, in our little game of tit for tat. He is a Wisconsin product not tosu. It was however a little regarded rb from tosu that was inserted at Indy after they too experienced the cold hard reality of the True Trent, after they sent a first round pick to Cleveland for the honor of seeing it first hand.
Btw , Richardson was # 3 in the draft & Ball #58. Both of those sting but the first much harder than the latter.


----------



## Tim Mc

Just for full disclosure, I was beyond thrilled when the Browns picked Trent at #3 that year. Nothing I enjoy more in football than seeing a dominating rb. It's still a mystery to me when I look at Richardsons athletic ability that he wasn't that dominating back we'd hoped for. The Browns karma probably doomed the poor guy.


----------



## Migillicutty

Excellent read on the state of the SEC. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...abama-florida-sec-championship-game/76863890/


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tim Mc said:


> Bringing up what Henry did against Auburn is probably not the strongest argument for his cause. Needing 46 carries to get 271 isn't very impressive against a JV defense. Fournette was looking for more defenders to run over on his way to the end zone against that pathetic defense. He made them look like little boys trying to tackle their big brother in a game of backyard football.


LSU was AU's 3rd game under new DC Muschamp and they played without Carl Lawson, by far their best DL. Not to mention the best way Alabama could take any chance of losing that game off the table was to take the air out of the football like that. Henry did exactly what his team needed against AU and UF to get into the playoff.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Excellent read on the state of the SEC.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...abama-florida-sec-championship-game/76863890/


Isn't that the same writer who said the dynasty (his word, not mine) was over after the Ole Miss loss?


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Excellent read on the state of the SEC.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...abama-florida-sec-championship-game/76863890/


It was an interesting read, but until the playoffs I'm still assuming Alabama is a juggernaut. That is the beauty of playoff football, other than the occasional, happenstance inter-division matchup during the season, we play in our own conferences with no idea how we match up against other conferences. It's like the old NFL-AFL or even National and American baseball leagues, it's all a mystery until those end of the season match ups. Remember Super Bowl 3? Everyone assumed the AFL was just a pretender until Joe Namath and the Jets beat the Colts in old school fashion, then the AFL-AFC dominated for a decade. That's what bugged me about the BCS, there was certainly an SEC bias that came down to an SEC team playing in a two team "playoff" for the title. I look forward to the day we have a true playoff system like division I football has.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Isn't that the same writer who said the dynasty (his word, not mine) was over after the Ole Miss loss?


Consider the source. Not just who wrote it, but who posted the link.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Consider the source. Not just who wrote it, but who posted the link.



Well look at that young Jacob thinks the poster of a published article somehow influences the content of the linked article. You just can't make this stuff up. 

I'll let you in on a little secret. While my sources inside FSU football are much better than your internet LSU sources, I do not have any influence over the USAtoday. Although I do appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Glenda Brown

Wow, Crackerd, you are breaking my heart re McCaffery. Thanks, Bill, for continuing to be a very good friend. Your judgment has always been outstanding. Plus Elway just contacted McCaffery and told him no one deserves it more than he does. That should count for something plus add in the SAT scores and grade point averages and think how that will up his standing in the stats. And aren't there bonus points for just being an all-around nice guy? 

I don't know, Crackerd, you are really going to have to go some to have me remain YBB.

Glenda


----------



## Tim Mc

RookieTrainer said:


> LSU was AU's 3rd game under new DC Muschamp and they played without Carl Lawson, by far their best DL. Not to mention the best way Alabama could take any chance of losing that game off the table was to take the air out of the football like that. Henry did exactly what his team needed against AU and UF to get into the playoff.


Spin it any way you want, Auburn's defense sucks. Henry is a great back no doubt, I just wouldn't point out the Iron Bowl as his shining moment. He had better games against better defenses this year and last. Running all over Auburn isn't a rare feat, rivalry game or not.


----------



## BonMallari

So Texas. A&M has their second diva QB transfer in two consecutive years. WTH, Did anyone explain to them and their parents that only one kid gets to play at a time. First "Thrill" Hill leaves, now Kyle Allen...Sumlin got greedy and now he has only Murray, and some other hotshot blue chipper looking to sign in Feb.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Spin it any way you want, Auburn's defense sucks. Henry is a great back no doubt, I just wouldn't point out the Iron Bowl as his shining moment. He had better games against better defenses this year and last. Running all over Auburn isn't a rare feat, rivalry game or not.


What do you mean, "All-Bran's defense sucks," Tim? Their DC just got promoted to SEC head coach for turning it around! They moved up to 13th (13th!) in total defense out of 14 SEC teams! And they stopped running away from RBs as on the infamous play where the DB bailed on Fournette like a Vespa scooter trying to get past a RR crossing ahead of an express train. So give 'em credit! And they'll be even better next year with the foundation laid by Little Willy Muschamp as All-Bran's fifth DC in six years comes in - hey, All-Bran's good, very good for the coaching bidness, too! They got the second-highest payout for asst. coaches in North America, including the CFL and NFL, and they always expect big things for their money!

MG


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> Wow, Crackerd, you are breaking my heart re McCaffery. Thanks, Bill, for continuing to be a very good friend. Your judgment has always been outstanding. Plus Elway just contacted McCaffery and told him no one deserves it more than he does. That should count for something plus add in the SAT scores and grade point averages and think how that will up his standing in the stats. And aren't there bonus points for just being an all-around nice guy?
> 
> I don't know, Crackerd, you are really going to have to go some to have me remain YBB.


Hey, hopefully remaining YBB - things just ain't going the Farm's way this year. I mean, this week as the National Football Foundation awards were handed out, a center from Oklahoma (! [Oklahoma!!]) got the Campbell Trophy as the nation's top football playing scholar-athlete. The Campbell Trophy's known as "the academic Heisman" by the way. Ordinarily, I might've said that the OU center's winning it was a sop thrown in the direction of one Barry Switzer, who was being inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame at the same awards ceremony. But, hey, hopefully remaining YBB - an Alabama (! [*Alabama!!*]) offensive lineman named Barrett Jones won the academic Heisman a couple years ago. So you can rest assured it was awarded with great validity. And speaking of Switzer, Big Game Bob Stoops (we'll say about that label later this month) called him "the King" of Oklahoma last night, but that weren't nothing compared to the speech given by Julius Caesar Watts for his old coach's induction, it was rousing and riveting and, wow, maybe Jeb (!) Bush should get ol' J.C. to go on the trail and give some speeches on *his *behalf...!

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> It was an interesting read, but until the playoffs I'm still assuming Alabama is a juggernaut. That is the beauty of playoff football, other than the occasional, happenstance inter-division matchup during the season, we play in our own conferences with no idea how we match up against other conferences. It's like the old NFL-AFL or even National and American baseball leagues, it's all a mystery until those end of the season match ups. Remember Super Bowl 3? Everyone assumed the AFL was just a pretender until Joe Namath and the Jets beat the Colts in old school fashion, then the AFL-AFC dominated for a decade. That's what bugged me about the BCS, there was certainly an SEC bias that came down to an SEC team playing in a two team "playoff" for the title. I look forward to the day we have a true playoff system like division I football has.


I agree about Alabama John, and I think once the playoffs are over we'll still consider them a juggernaut. Not a fan of the SEC to put it mildly but it does seem premature to bury them like this. I went into this season expecting LSU and Arkansas to be really good, like playoff good, but they just weren't. I expected Alabama to be Alabama, and they are. Especially on defense. Georgia was nothing like advertised, but the Gators over achieved. 
Too much talent and quality coaching in that conference not to produce at least 2 maybe 3 playoff caliber teams each year. This year's probably an anomaly. 
I'd be lying if I said I wasn't enjoying it though


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> I agree about Alabama John, and I think once the playoffs are over we'll still consider them a juggernaut. Not a fan of the SEC to put it mildly but it does seem premature to bury them like this. I went into this season expecting LSU and Arkansas to be really good, like playoff good, but they just weren't. I expected Alabama to be Alabama, and they are. Especially on defense. Georgia was nothing like advertised, but the Gators over achieved.
> Too much talent and quality coaching in that conference not to produce at least 2 maybe 3 playoff caliber teams each year. This year's probably an anomaly.
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't enjoying it though


Actually I agree with you 100%. I really don't get LSU, I still think they are better than they showed and I think Miles is a good coach. Being married to a Razorback for 25 years has turned me into a fan of sorts, they showed spurts of really good football but were inconsistent. My wife, and I agree, still regrets Arkansas joining the SEC, to her the old Texas rivalry in the SW conference was special. Anyway, I expect more from both teams next year, the rest of the SEC doesn't impress me too much.

I honestly don't know what to make of my PAC 12 conference. Are there a whole bunch of really good teams beating up on each other with match-ups going this way or that, or is the whole conference just mediocre in talent and coaching. I believe the former, but until the PAC 12 dominates the few times they play out of conference that claim is dubious.


----------



## BrettG

Each year across the board there is more parody. The recruiting and walk-on regs have leveled the playing field. Also the allowance of transfers both under grad and post grad have helped to balance things out. I'm a sec fan but am not die hard to the point of being blind to the good teams in other conferences. I don't think this year any one conference is dominant over the rest. I would love to see the little 12 add teams and do a championship game.


----------



## John Robinson

BrettG said:


> Each year across the board there is more parody. The recruiting and walk-on regs have leveled the playing field. Also the allowance of transfers both under grad and post grad have helped to balance things out. I'm a sec fan but am not die hard to the point of being blind to the good teams in other conferences. I don't think this year any one conference is dominant over the rest. I would love to see the little 12 add teams and do a championship game.


Good post, but why do they need to add teams? The PAC 12 has a championship game north vs south. I like the SEC but I think it's too big with 14 teams, I prefer ten or twelve max. For the record I was against the PAC 10 adding teams that are pretty far from the Pacific ocean, I thought the two Arizona teams were pushing it. Now the SEC extends north up to Arkansas and Kansas and west into Missouri and Texas?


----------



## Brad Turner

Big 12 only has 10 teams. Conferences have to have 12 teams to have a championship game


----------



## John Robinson

Brad Turner said:


> Big 12 only has 10 teams. Conferences have to have 12 teams to have a championship game


How can they be called the Big 12 with only ten teams? Maybe Arkansas and Texas A&M could move into the Big 12, it would make more sense geographically.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> How can they be called the Big 12 with only ten teams? Maybe Arkansas and Texas A&M could move into the Big 12, it would make more sense geographically.


Well the Big Ten has 14, and the I wouldn't call Texas an Eastern State.


----------



## Brad Turner

Used to be 12 teams. Can't change the name to Big 10


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> How can they be called the Big 12 with only ten teams? Maybe Arkansas and Texas A&M could move into the Big 12, it would make more sense geographically.


Hah, John, them two wouldn't want to go back into the old SWC reincarnated in a thousand years. The wealth is spread too well amongst SEC members. Rumor is BYU and Houston could be the jumpers-in to get the only playoff-less Power-5 conference up to actual Big 12 status. Or, the way things now stand, at least enable them to become known as the "Big 11 and Poor Little Tejas" conference...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> Well the Big Ten has 14, and the I wouldn't call Texas an Eastern State.


Me neither. I guess it's all about perspective. As a little kid all excited about cowboys and Indians, and growing up in California, I remember being shocked to learn that Tombstone Arizona was way back east, but worse than that Dodge City Kansas and all or Texas was way-way-way east, very confusing. To me Texas, Arkansas and Missouri are more west than SE. I think Florida, Georgia, Alabama and Louisiana when I think south east. It seems like Florida has enough teams in one State to fill half the SEC. At least we changed our name to reflect how many teams we had, I guess they weren't thinking ahead when they named their conferences the Big 10 and 12.

I just drove back to Ohio last summer for the Golden Specialty and ran a trial in Kentucky on my way home. It was really surprising to see how small the States are back there, Ohio which I consider a "northern" State is real close to Kentucky and Tennessee which are an easy drive away. I live in NW Montana a three hour drive from our western border and a 10-11 hour drive to our eastern border. It's easier for me to drive to Seattle Washington than to Billings Montana which is only 3/4 way across the State.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Hah, John, them two wouldn't want to go back into the old SWC reincarnated in a thousand years. The wealth is spread too well amongst SEC members. Rumor is BYU and Houston could be the jumpers-in to get the only playoff-less Power-5 conference up to actual Big 12 status. Or, the way things now stand, at least enable them to become known as the "Big 11 and Poor Little Tejas" conference...
> 
> MG



Appoint me dictator and I'll fix this mess.


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Hah, John, them two wouldn't want to go back into the old SWC reincarnated in a thousand years. *The wealth is spread too well amongst SEC members.* MG


More SEC arrogance and non-sense. I certainly hope Michigan State appreciates the mighty Bama giving them an opportunity to play on the same field among the legendary, powerful, affluent, syllabus toting gentlemen of Alabama.


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Hah, John, them two wouldn't want to go back into the old SWC reincarnated in a thousand years. The wealth is spread too well amongst SEC members. Rumor is BYU and Houston could be the jumpers-in to get the only playoff-less Power-5 conference up to actual Big 12 status. Or, the way things now stand, at least enable them to become known as the "Big 11 and Poor Little Tejas" conference...
> 
> MG


The knock on BYU is that they present some scheduling issues with their reluctance to have sporting events on their Sabbath, which I can easily respect,having gone thru that most of my childhood life. BYU doesn't necessarily add more to the recruiting pool like Houston would.


----------



## crackerd

Poor sanders, did you major in cracker barrel economics, or what? The wealth goes not to your SC cousin gumps, but to member schools - evenly distributed - and much of it from the SEC's networks (you know, CBS and ESPN). Before you start talking "more arrogance and nonsense," clue into reality.



jgsanders said:


> More SEC arrogance and non-sense. I certainly hope Michigan State appreciates the mighty Bama giving them an opportunity to play on the same field among the legendary, powerful, affluent, syllabus toting gentlemen of Alabama.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> The knock on BYU is that they present some scheduling issues with their reluctance to have sporting events on their Sabbath, which I can easily respect,having gone thru that most of my childhood life. BYU doesn't necessarily add more to the recruiting pool like Houston would.


Bon, agree with that and can't see Bronco Mendenhall bailing for UVa if BYU were about to go Big 12. Houston and Memphis seem to be the consensus candidates from what I'm hearing (no inside sources like 'Cutty and Jacob), but again have to wonder if Memphis wouldn't have unloaded the bank to hold onto Justin Fuente if they thought the school was about to join the ranks of his old conference.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Poor sanders, did you major in cracker barrel economics, or what? The wealth goes not to your SC cousin gumps, but to member schools - evenly distributed - and much of it from the SEC's networks (you know, CBS and ESPN). Before you start talking "more arrogance and nonsense," clue into reality.



Texas football might be down, but don't think for a second you could outspend Texas, or T Boone Pickens and OSU in the what did you call it..."Big 11 and Poor Little Tejas conference". Everyone has jets, donors, and rich alumni these days...get over yourself. Arkansas and A&M might not be loving the mighty SEC as much as you think. 

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2015/6/5/8733131/texas-longhorn-network-money-revenue


----------



## crackerd

Doggone it, sanders, are we gonna have to dispatch to your location?










MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Bon, agree with that and can't see Bronco Mendenhall bailing for UVa if BYU were about to go Big 12. Houston and Memphis seem to be the consensus candidates from what I'm hearing (no inside sources like 'Cutty and Jacob), but again have to wonder if Memphis wouldn't have unloaded the bank to hold onto Justin Fuente if they thought the school was about to join the ranks of his old conference.
> 
> MG



Mendenhall leaving for UVA was a real head scratcher, he was an ideal LDS, I think he even went to one of the Utah schools...maybe is has been disassociated from the congregation or will soon be...


----------



## roseberry

north alabama home boy jeremy pruitt back to tide as dc. i like it!

jg,

many gentlemen from alabama have visited the great state and the original colony of south carolina........typically not more than once. you have, as your great state did in the war of northern aggression, fired the first shot. 

recalling that you support the clemson tigers it seems important to note:

-in clemson's only previous undefeated and national championship season the team was led by gadsden, alabama native Danny Ford. in addition to a concensus national title, Coach Ford won five acc titles and six bowl games at clemson. he played football at the University of Alabama for Coach Bryant.

-in clemson's current undefeated, acc championship and national title contending season, the team is led by pelham, alabama native Dabo Swinney. Coach Swinney played football at the University of Alabama and has a national championship ring as a member of the great 1992 sec and national championship team. his wife Kathleen is also from the birmingham area. she seems nice.

http://coed.com/2015/11/04/kathleen-swinney-dabo-wife-photos-pics-clemson-coach-instagram-twitter/

i do not think you owe mg an apology. however, if you can get past your "program envy" for a moment, consider that a small bit of appreciation may be in order for the success alabama has sent to a mostly struggling and backwards south carolina?

enjoy the success!


----------



## huntinman

BrettG said:


> Each year across the board there is more parody. The recruiting and walk-on regs have leveled the playing field. Also the allowance of transfers both under grad and post grad have helped to balance things out. I'm a sec fan but am not die hard to the point of being blind to the good teams in other conferences. I don't think this year any one conference is dominant over the rest. I would love to see the little 12 add teams and do a championship game.


There is a lot of parody... Especially of this board;-). I agree that there is quite a bit of parity in college football.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> north alabama home boy jeremy pruitt back to tide as dc. i like it!
> 
> jg,
> 
> many gentlemen from alabama have visited the great state and the original colony of south carolina........typically not more than once. you have, as your great state did in the war of northern aggression, fired the first shot.
> 
> recalling that you support the clemson tigers it seems important to note:
> 
> -in clemson's only previous undefeated and national championship season the team was led by gadsden, alabama native Danny Ford. in addition to a concensus national title, Coach Ford won five acc titles and six bowl games at clemson. he played football at the University of Alabama for Coach Bryant.
> 
> -in clemson's current undefeated, acc championship and national title contending season, the team is led by pelham, alabama native Dabo Swinney. Coach Swinney played football at the University of Alabama and has a national championship ring as a member of the great 1992 sec and national championship team. his wife Kathleen is also from the birmingham area. she seems nice.
> 
> http://coed.com/2015/11/04/kathleen-swinney-dabo-wife-photos-pics-clemson-coach-instagram-twitter/
> 
> i do not think you owe mg an apology. however, if you can get past your "program envy" for a moment, consider that a small bit of appreciation may be in order for the success alabama has sent to a mostly struggling and backwards south carolina?
> 
> enjoy the success!


Please revisit post #1174 for exactly what you described here----my appreciation for Danny, Dabo, and my USMC vet and Bama grad buddy.

What I do not appreciate...Caddyshack reference coming...is the Judge Smails arrogance of "you don't belong at Bushwood country club"/the SEC (only for our prestigious members....how could anyone even fathom leaving Bushwood). For every Judge Smails/SEC chest beater there is a Rodney Dangerfield waiting to tear "the dump down" and build some condos on it. If you want to talk about the SEC having superior athletes, facilities, fans, etc I'll disagree, but listen. If you want to talk about the "wealth" of the SEC, well then I find it arrogant and non-sense.


----------



## BrettG

Dang auto correct on iPhone


----------



## mjh345

John Robinson said:


> Good post, but why do they need to add teams? The PAC 12 has a championship game north vs south. I like the SEC but I think it's too big with 14 teams, I prefer ten or twelve max. For the record I was against the PAC 10 adding teams that are pretty far from the Pacific ocean, I thought the two Arizona teams were pushing it. Now the SEC extends north up to Arkansas and Kansas and west into Missouri and Texas?


Who is the SEC team from Kansas?


----------



## John Robinson

mjh345 said:


> Who is the SEC team from Kansas?


I meant Kentucky, but they're all the same to me. Kansas, Kentucky whatever.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I meant Kentucky, but they're all the same to me. *Kansas, Kentucky *whatever.


yeah, basketball schools! all the same!


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Appoint me dictator and I'll fix this mess.


Keeping things in historical perspective let it be noted that Kentucky is a charter member of the SEC and the Bluegrass state shares a border with fellow SEC member state TN. Further let it be noted that the Big 12, a conference of 10 schools was originally the Big 8 whose members were Okie, Okie Lite, Mizzou, KS, KS State, Knowledge, IA State, and current member of your PAC 12 CO which is located East of the Rocky Mountains. Now the Big 12 Conference of 10 schools formerly known as the Big 8 has a member from West Virginia which is at least as far from Austin as Bolder is from Corvalis. Take your protractor if you still have one and and divide the lower 48 states into quadrants and you will find that the SEC membership is pretty much located in the SE quadrant. Living in the Big Sky Country undoubtedly skews your geographical view of the rest of the country as does living in Texas but then my family roots began in NC and VA and they followed the frontier until running out of money and energy before reaching the ultimate goal, the land of milk and honey.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> north alabama home boy jeremy pruitt back to tide as dc. i like it!
> 
> jg,
> 
> many gentlemen from alabama have visited the great state and the original colony of south carolina........typically not more than once. you have, as your great state did in the war of northern aggression, fired the first shot.
> 
> recalling that you support the clemson tigers it seems important to note:
> 
> -in clemson's only previous undefeated and national championship season the team was led by gadsden, alabama native Danny Ford. in addition to a concensus national title, Coach Ford won five acc titles and six bowl games at clemson. he played football at the University of Alabama for Coach Bryant.
> 
> -in clemson's current undefeated, acc championship and national title contending season, the team is led by pelham, alabama native Dabo Swinney. Coach Swinney played football at the University of Alabama and has a national championship ring as a member of the great 1992 sec and national championship team. his wife Kathleen is also from the birmingham area. she seems nice.
> 
> http://coed.com/2015/11/04/kathleen-swinney-dabo-wife-photos-pics-clemson-coach-instagram-twitter/
> 
> i do not think you owe mg an apology. however, if you can get past your "program envy" for a moment, consider that a small bit of appreciation may be in order for the success alabama has sent to a mostly struggling and backwards south carolina?
> 
> enjoy the success!



Jg, 

You can't talk like that about the mighty SEC or for God sakes , the Tide , without the gatekeepers John and MG rallying to the defense with one fact or another. 
Here's a little kryptonite for you. Ask them how many nattys has the SEC won the last 15 or so years that weren't led by an Ohio born or educated coach.
Go ahead , ask em.


----------



## roseberry

nowwwww tim,

did i ever post pictures of the red ass fans from the great staes of south carolina or ohio? did i ever post statements attacking the intellect or appearance of the fans of the fine schools of usc or tosu? 

outside the ivy league the breeding and brains of fans, i think we can agree, are "easy pickin'".

please allow me to express my gratitude for the ohio education of one west virgina native. while i am at it let me give thanks to ohio for putting our current presidential administraion "over the top" in the electoral college too!;-)

before you get too tight with jg......recall,

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...sAQIHA&biw=1680&bih=885#imgrc=ZDjN8xtGtz8EsM:


----------



## RookieTrainer

Well, $40 oil might have put a small dent in their largesse.



jgsanders said:


> Texas football might be down, but don't think for a second you could outspend Texas, or T Boone Pickens and OSU in the what did you call it..."Big 11 and Poor Little Tejas conference". Everyone has jets, donors, and rich alumni these days...get over yourself. Arkansas and A&M might not be loving the mighty SEC as much as you think.
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2015/6/5/8733131/texas-longhorn-network-money-revenue


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Consider the source. Not just who wrote it, but who posted the link.


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tim Mc said:


> Spin it any way you want, Auburn's defense sucks. Henry is a great back no doubt, I just wouldn't point out the Iron Bowl as his shining moment. He had better games against better defenses this year and last. Running all over Auburn isn't a rare feat, rivalry game or not.


Facts>spin. If AU's defense sucks, as you say, then you'd have to assume it probably sucks less with the addition of its best player at DT - particularly against the run - and after a whole season playing together under Muschamp.

You know, the SEC envy that some of you folks have is at least as ridiculous as the "We are the SEC" attitude that you spend your time poking at. This whole thing certainly has changed since my childhood, when all you ever heard about in the media was Notre Dame, Southern Cal, Oklahoma-Nebraska-Texas, and the Big 10.

I will admit I sort of enjoy the hate as something that just comes with being on top of things for a while. It sure beats the ever loving you-know-what out of being told you are close and that your coach is a really super nice guy.


----------



## Breck

All you need to know about college football. 
. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lquynxz8ibM


----------



## jgsanders

Through the freedom of information act, they just released the following recorded phone conversationsof between the Gamecock AD and Mike Dantonio from last week. I thought it might be interesting to a few:

Gamecock AD: "Coach Dantonio, we'd love to have you come be the head ball coach at your alma mater, USC."
Coach D: "Well that's a swell offer, but I'm a Spartan now."
Gamecock AD: "Coach, you do understand this job comes with a garnet/crimson colored sport coat and membership in the very prestigious Bushwood Country Club, right?"
Coach D: "What's your point?"
Gamecock AD: "How in the world could you turn down a membership to the prestigious Bushwood Country Club to continue to play that pathetic municipal tract you call the Big 10? Ok, we'll pay you $3MM bucks a year, cause we're rich here at Bah Bah Bah Bushwood!"
Coach D: "Aw, that's sweet. But I make more than that already and I actually prefer the company of the folks on the muni tract here."
Gamecock AD: "Dang it Coach, you're making a huge mistake!"
Coach D has already hung up at this point.

Gamecock AD: "Get that Muschump guy on the phone, he knows how special Bah Bah Bah Bushwood Country Club is, besides he can't cut it out there on the muni tracts."


----------



## Tim Mc

RookieTrainer said:


> Facts>spin. If AU's defense sucks, as you say, then you'd have to assume it probably sucks less with the addition of its best player at DT - particularly against the run - and after a whole season playing together under Muschamp.
> 
> You know, the SEC envy that some of you folks have is at least as ridiculous as the "We are the SEC" attitude that you spend your time poking at. This whole thing certainly has changed since my childhood, when all you ever heard about in the media was Notre Dame, Southern Cal, Oklahoma-Nebraska-Texas, and the Big 10.
> 
> I will admit I sort of enjoy the hate as something that just comes with being on top of things for a while. It sure beats the ever loving you-know-what out of being told you are close and that your coach is a really super nice guy.


The SEC envy is in your mind. I don't know how old you are but I sure remember seeing a lot of Alabama football on tv growing up in Ohio.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> nowwwww tim,
> 
> did i ever post pictures of the red ass fans from the great staes of south carolina or ohio? did i ever post statements attacking the intellect or appearance of the fans of the fine schools of usc or tosu?
> 
> outside the ivy league the breeding and brains of fans, i think we can agree, are "easy pickin'".
> 
> please allow me to express my gratitude for the ohio education of one west virgina native. while i am at it let me give thanks to ohio for putting our current presidential administraion "over the top" in the electoral college too!;-)
> 
> before you get too tight with jg......recall,
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...sAQIHA&biw=1680&bih=885#imgrc=ZDjN8xtGtz8EsM:


Baumann had it coming!! Lol. Not tight with JG , you guys in the South are fighting a different battle with each other that I know nothing about. 
I just wanted to throw the Ohio coaches thing in there as retort for the "typically slow Ohio linebacker " jab. 
I honestly never liked Woody until after he retired and heard stories of the kind of person he was , which isn't really reflected in his sidelines lunacy that he is best known for. I always liked Bear Bryant.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Agreed on both counts.


Steve are you feeling ok? The SEC fever got you in a fog? Do I need to enlighten you as well how posting links doesn't give one the ability to influence the content? Goodness though I just don't know how to react with you two SECers giving me so much credit.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tim Mc said:


> The SEC envy is in your mind. I don't know how old you are but I sure remember seeing a lot of Alabama football on tv growing up in Ohio.


I'm old enough to remember when there was one football game on TV every Saturday. There wasn't a lot of Alabama football on in Alabama, much less Ohio. The hour-long replay made the "Bear Bryant Show" the highest rated show in the state when it aired at 4PM on Sunday afternoon. It was the only way to actually see the game in those days for the most part.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Steve are you feeling ok? The SEC fever got you in a fog? Do I need to enlighten you as well how posting links doesn't give one the ability to influence the content? Goodness though I just don't know how to react with you two SECers giving me so much credit.


Did you interpret what I said as giving you credit? And no, I don't think I need any enlightening today, thanks.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Did you interpret what I said as giving you credit? And no, I don't think I need any enlightening today, thanks.


Lighten up Steve, this thread will be a whole lot more fun for you.


Let me interpret for you and I'll type really slow. What I did there was turn around your post on you like I did to Jacob. Of course I expect him to make silly nonsensical posts. You agreed that the source of the post somehow made some difference as to the opinion. My posting a link has no influence whatsoever on the opinion of the author of the link. Of course I was being tongue and cheek about it all because the panty waddage that occurs when someone, especially an author of a nationally distributed paper dares question the SEC is astounding. Your, oh so very serious, response is case in point. Thus lighten up, it's just college football. The rivalry, the debates, the differing opinions is what makes it fun.


----------



## Tim Mc

RookieTrainer said:


> I'm old enough to remember when there was one football game on TV every Saturday. There wasn't a lot of Alabama football on in Alabama, much less Ohio. The hour-long replay made the "Bear Bryant Show" the highest rated show in the state when it aired at 4PM on Sunday afternoon. It was the only way to actually see the game in those days for the most part.


Ok, maybe not a lot. Every New Years day is probably more like it. Big bowl games against Penn State and Notre Dame if I remember correctly. My Dad liked Bear Bryant so of course I did too.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Ok, maybe not a lot. Every New Years day is probably more like it. Big bowl games against Penn State and Notre Dame if I remember correctly. My Dad liked Bear Bryant so of course I did too.


That's my exact situation, watching football with my Dad who had a great deal of respect for Bear Bryant and the Crimson Tide.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Who all watched Lee Corso's segment on Gameday?? Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Lighten up Steve, this thread will be a whole lot more fun for you.
> 
> 
> Let me interpret for you and I'll type really slow. What I did there was turn around your post on you like I did to Jacob. Of course I expect him to make silly nonsensical posts. You agreed that the source of the post somehow made some difference as to the opinion. My posting a link has no influence whatsoever on the opinion of the author of the link. Of course I was being tongue and cheek about it all because the panty waddage that occurs when someone, especially an author of a nationally distributed paper dares question the SEC is astounding. Your, oh so very serious, response is case in point. Thus lighten up, it's just college football. The rivalry, the debates, the differing opinions is what makes it fun.


Extra credit for using "panty waddage " in your post.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Congrats to Derrick Henry for winning the Heisman.


----------



## Tim Mc

Wayne Nutt said:


> Congrats to Derrick Henry for winning the Heisman.


I'll second that congratulations. Well deserved. Congratulations also to his tailor for fitting a suit on that guy. How'd you like to see him coming at you with a full head of steam? No thanks.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tim Mc said:


> Ok, maybe not a lot. Every New Years day is probably more like it. Big bowl games against Penn State and Notre Dame if I remember correctly. My Dad liked Bear Bryant so of course I did too.


Yes, we were on TV on New Year's Day a lot in a time when that really meant something.


----------



## RookieTrainer

BTW, if you meant to say you were joking or kidding, I believe the phrase is actually "tongue in cheek" instead of "tongue and cheek". Seems like you would have caught that since you were having to type so slowly. 



Migillicutty said:


> Lighten up Steve, this thread will be a whole lot more fun for you.
> 
> 
> Let me interpret for you and I'll type really slow. What I did there was turn around your post on you like I did to Jacob. Of course I expect him to make silly nonsensical posts. You agreed that the source of the post somehow made some difference as to the opinion. My posting a link has no influence whatsoever on the opinion of the author of the link. Of course I was being tongue and cheek about it all because the panty waddage that occurs when someone, especially an author of a nationally distributed paper dares question the SEC is astounding. Your, oh so very serious, response is case in point. Thus lighten up, it's just college football. The rivalry, the debates, the differing opinions is what makes it fun.


----------



## Tim Mc

Things are starting to get a little testy up in here. Must be the lull before bowl season.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Things are starting to get a little testy up in here. Must be the lull before bowl season.


I was thinking the same thing. We're all fans, but it's just a game. If my Trojans suck it doesn't affect my self esteem, I just shift my attention to hunting with my dogs in the short term and think about next year in the long term.


----------



## mjh345

John Robinson said:


> I was thinking the same thing. We're all fans, but it's just a game. If my Trojans suck it doesn't affect my self esteem, I just shift my attention to hunting with my dogs in the short term and think about next year in the long term.


John have you seen the new 30 for 30 on your Trojans?
If so, what are your impressions
Not as entertaining as most IMHO


----------



## John Robinson

Hate to admit it, I don't know what 30 for 30 means. I'll google it and get back to you. Hunting season is kind of winding down, but I've got some dog heath issued that are distracting me.


----------



## mjh345

John Robinson said:


> Hate to admit it, I don't know what 30 for 30 means. I'll google it and get back to you. Hunting season is kind of winding down, but I've got some dog heath issued that are distracting me.


ESPN's documentary series
Most have been real good


----------



## crackerd

mjh345 said:


> ESPN's documentary series
> Most have been real good


English Premier League football - most of the matches are *real* good.

Even if Alabama, sorry even if West Bromwich Albion got a bad break deep into added time today to deprive them of a big victory at Anfield. Believe Glenda to be a closet Liverpudlian from her infatuation with the Fab Four, so we've taken our 50-shades-of-red rivalry international. Also, a little-known Anfield cum Aintree tidbit: I believe YBB was called Velvet Brown before she became Glenda Brown...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

At first I thought it was a Winchester Model 94. BTW, I prefer the 300 Savage 99.


----------



## jgsanders

I can't believe not one person on this forum commented on what might be the best NCAA game of the year before or after it happened yesterday.

YES. ARMY vs. NAVY

If you didn't see the game, please go back, find it and watch it. For so many reasons, what a game!

It literally came down to the last play of the game when Army's pass to the end zone fell just short, extending Navy's win streak to 14 games in a row. 

The one Heisman candidate never mentioned here, Keenan Reynolds, ended his Navy career with a clean sweep against Army, 4-0.

The game itself was great, but what it means to our country and future is even more impressive. These are not the 1%ers, these are the .001%ers. What a class act on both sides. The best young men and women our country can put forward. Our future, our leaders.

Navy coach Ken Niumatalolo actually cried after the game watching the opposing team, Army, sing its alma mater---not his own players sing theirs. What an unbelievable scene and something for us all to admire. No where else in college sports does this happen. 

My hats off to both teams, the players, the coaches, the students, and the alumni of both schools!


----------



## Tim Mc

jgsanders said:


> I can't believe not one person on this forum commented on what might be the best NCAA game of the year before or after it happened yesterday.
> 
> YES. ARMY vs. NAVY
> 
> If you didn't see the game, please go back, find it and watch it. For so many reasons, what a game!
> 
> It literally came down to the last play of the game when Army's pass to the end zone fell just short, extending Navy's win streak to 14 games in a row.
> 
> The one Heisman candidate never mentioned here, Keenan Reynolds, ended his Navy career with a clean sweep against Army, 4-0.
> 
> The game itself was great, but what it means to our country and future is even more impressive. These are not the 1%ers, these are the .001%ers. What a class act on both sides. The best young men and women our country can put forward. Our future, our leaders.
> 
> Navy coach Ken Niumatalolo actually cried after the game watching the opposing team, Army, sing its alma mater---not his own players sing theirs. What an unbelievable scene and something for us all to admire. No where else in college sports does this happen.
> 
> My hats off to both teams, the players, the coaches, the students, and the alumni of both schools!


Great post. Saw the highlights and was sorry I missed the game.


----------



## roseberry

jg, i watched the first half and regret missing the second. thanks for posting. btw, i sure hope "ol' bushwood" is not in top playing condition if ever in the future "Mama Calls" Coach Swinney.;-)


tim, Coach Hayes was one of my sports idols, still is! a coach, a motivator, a leader, a man's man, a WINNER! coach hayes also originated the hip hop trend of flat ^-- cap bills. i wouldn't normally post an image of Coach Hayes at the end of his great career. it's just a reminder to all posters on the rtfcfb thread(as if we don't see it every day here).......mental health is fragile and fleeting.


----------



## John Robinson

Look Old School Football Coach up in the dictionary and you'll see a picture of Woody Hayes.

The coaches that I remember with respect were Woody Hayes, Ara Parsegian, John Macay, Bear Bryant and Joe Paterno.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Look Old School Football Coach up in the dictionary and you'll see a picture of Woody Hayes.
> 
> The coaches that I remember with respect were Woody Hayes, Ara Parsegian, John Macay, Bear Bryant and Joe Paterno.


my list exactly, john! but I gotta add to my list of the greats, Coach Royal and Coach Schembechler.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> my list exactly, john! but I gotta add to my list of the greats, Coach Royal and Coach Schembechler.


I was going to add Coach Schembechler, but I thought he was a little later 70-80s? For some reason I took a dislike to Texas and Darrell Royal, I think it was that 'new fangled' wishbone offense that tore up the league. With an almost 100 year history of playing the Big Ten in the Rose Bowl, I developed a grudging respect for the good Big Ten teams and their coaches. I actually liked Coach Schembechler more than Coach Hayes, but feared Hayes more. I don't recall USC playing Texas, Nebraska or Oklahoma much if at all back then, so didn't develop the same respect for them. As I said before, there was something special about Bear Bryant and the Crimson Tide that compelled me.


----------



## crackerd

Glenda and I (and Marvin) sure wouldn't want y'all to forget a couple greats from our era - Glenn Scobey "Pop" Warner of the Carlisle School, The Farm and Temple, and Wallace Wade, who revived Duke's fortunes in football before the Head Ball Coach or Cutcliffe came along.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> my list exactly, john! but I gotta add to my list of the greats, Coach Royal and Coach Schembechler.



I have to remove Paterno. Inexcusable what he allowed to take place with knowledge under his watch. Sadly, I think the guilt killed him, but still can't put him on that list anymore. 

I'll, with bias, add Bowden. He revolutionized the game in the modern era.


----------



## bamajeff

crackerd said:


> Glenda and I (and Marvin) sure wouldn't want y'all to forget a couple greats from our era - Glenn Scobey "Pop" Warner of the Carlisle School, The Farm and Temple, and Wallace Wade, who revived Duke's fortunes in football before the Head Ball Coach or Cutcliffe came along.
> 
> MG



Wallace Wade was pretty good at Bama as well.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Glenda and I (and Marvin) sure wouldn't want y'all to forget a couple greats from our era - Glenn Scobey "Pop" Warner of the Carlisle School, The Farm and Temple, and Wallace Wade, who revived Duke's fortunes in football before the Head Ball Coach or Cutcliffe came along.
> 
> MG


Yeah I'm sure you remember Jim Thorp in the mud and the guts and the glory, but Glenda is way too young. Marvin will remind us of Jim Owen, Dee Andros and Tommy Prothro, who was a true genius.


----------



## John Robinson

Now we have the internet 24-7 coverage but back in the day we learned about coaches by watching TV, reading the occasional SI article and your home newspaper. It's funny how I developed a like or dislike for certain coaches just based on watching their demeanor on the sidelines during televised games.


----------



## BonMallari

Can't have a discussion about great college coaches without Bud Wilkinson and Darrel K Royal


----------



## Breck

crackerd said:


> Glenda and I (and Marvin) sure wouldn't want y'all to forget a couple greats from our era - Glenn Scobey "Pop" Warner of the Carlisle School, The Farm and Temple, and Wallace Wade, who revived _*Duke's*_ fortunes in football before the Head Ball Coach or Cutcliffe came along.
> 
> MG


. 
What do Duke and Field Trials have in common? 
.


----------



## crackerd

Breck said:


> .
> What do Duke and Field Trials have in common?
> .


If you mean "Duke" Wayne, Bon (and Junbe) can probably answer that he was great friends with Andy Devine of the John Ford Stock Company, and who was a field trial gun back in the day. 

If you mean Duke the "tobacco grant" college, I'd have to ask John Thomas to school me on the connection. But let's hear it.

MG


----------



## Breck

Re Duke. Sorry I confused, UNC Meadowmont


----------



## crackerd

Good thing you said Mac instead of Mike DuBose, or 'Cutty and sanders would've barged in with more "big-shotting it" SEC bias against the li'lo ACC...Glenda and I (and you too) also know a field-trialing ACC man whose name starts with A. Nelson who might call for a fair catch on those claims...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Yeah I'm sure you remember Jim Thorp in the mud and the guts and the glory, but Glenda is way too young. Marvin will remind us of Jim Owen, Dee Andros and Tommy Prothro, who was a true genius.


John, I really like Jim Owens though I have never attended a Husky game as I needed to work on Saturday's.
IMO, he did more to make FB here on the West Coast competitive than any other coach, but I'm sure someone 
more knowledgeable on the subject will prove me wrong . 

Actually, when we talk of old-timers Frank Leahy, a product of the metropolis of Winner, SD comes to mind. I 
believe he followed a legend & became one himself, both hard to do. 

My only memories of the Great Pumpkin are just that .


----------



## TroyFeeken

Still no talk of North Dakota State University (NDSU). 4 straight championships and playing to go to their 5th championship game this Friday.


----------



## Tim Mc

How about the Mount Union Purple Raiders - going for their 12th Division 3 championship - first since 2012


----------



## Marvin S

TroyFeeken said:


> Still no talk of North Dakota State University (NDSU). 4 straight championships and playing to go to their 5th championship game this Friday.


They & their southern competitor will be the next entrants to some conference that needs to raise it's standards .


----------



## roseberry

the gamecocks(jacksonville st. variety) had auburn beaten early this season. watch out ndsu!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, by "southern competitor," are you talking about the Brookings bunch (Jacks) or the other outfit (Coyotes) that painted the town "Vermillion" after they won in the Fargo Dome this year for the first time since you smuggled in blueprints from your CCC days for building it as taken from the Corn Palace?



Marvin S said:


> They & their southern competitor will be the next entrants to some conference that needs to raise it's standards .


----------



## roseberry

wayne,

10 STARS worth of quarterbacks in one week? 

what the heck is sumlin doing down there? or in our pc world, is one considered a bigot to ask what's going on?


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> 
> 10 STARS worth of quarterbacks in one week?
> 
> what the heck is sumlin doing down there? or in our pc world, is one considered a bigot to ask what's going on?


not Wayne but word on the street, both "prima donnas"


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> not Wayne but word on the street, both "prima donnas"


Daddy Kevin M was a major one during the Jackie Sherrill days....I will make a prediction that Kyler makes himself eligible for the MLB draft and see if he can land some first round signing bonus money..I read that he was a surefire 1st round pick while at Allen HS..maybe our resident dog trainer turned MLB scout can chime in and tell us what kind of a BB prospect he really is


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> .I will make a prediction that Kyler makes himself eligible for the MLB draft and see if he can land some first round signing bonus money..I read that he was a surefire 1st round pick while at Allen HS..maybe our resident dog trainer turned MLB scout can chime in and tell us what kind of a BB prospect he really is


I had not even thought about that possibility but I think you may be onto something.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

My advice to Sumlin is to let him go. I think he is an egotistical jerk. Remember the jerk cussed out the OC on the sideline when things didn't go his way. His daddy couldn't make it in the pros, either baseball or football, partially because of bad attitude and couldn't hit a curve ball.

Further advice to Sumlin, bring in a couple Jucos and coach them up. Seems like AL took a transfer mediocre qb and won the SEC.

Supposed to be a press conference at 4:30. I'll watch when posted on internet.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> 
> 10 STARS worth of quarterbacks in one week?
> 
> what the heck is sumlin doing down there? or in our pc world, is one considered a bigot to ask what's going on?


Don't forget they lost another one last year when Kenny "Thrill" Hill departed after the season when he was benched at midseason for poor performance and replaced by Kyle Allen who was benched at midseason this year for poor performance and subsequently chose to transfer.......do we detect a pattern here?


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, by "southern competitor," are you talking about the Brookings bunch (Jacks) or the other outfit (Coyotes) that painted the town "Vermillion" after they won in the Fargo Dome this year for the first time since you smuggled in blueprints from your CCC days for building it as taken from the Corn Palace?


The Jack's are the best program in the state - Pro's Retzlaff & Vinateri, plus a lot of CFL guys, Garney Henley. 
The Coyotes have the guy, Ordell Braase, that played DE for the Colts in the Unitas days. 

The Corn Palace is a big deal, though it looks much smaller today than when it was the entertainment venue.
I have played the CP in a regional BB tourney where 4 schools with an average attendance of 75 each, drew 
4,000 people for night of the finals & consolation games. Also have seen the original Lakers of Mikan, Mickelson, 
Pollard, Skoog & Martin fill the place for an exhibition game. 

Lawrence Welk regards .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The presser didn't give us much information. No surprise there. 
Kenny Hill was rumored to have alcohol abuse issues. And was drunk immediately prior to the AL game. We'll see if he can compete for a starting position at TCU.
Allen got hurt in AL game and wouldn't admit it. Thus he couldn't perform.

John what are you doing to our qbs?


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> John what are you doing to our qbs?


 Are you asking that question of roseberry or "John" as in JFF?

If the latter, only one thing for aTm to do in overcoming this QB curse - bring back the dependable straight arrow (except for his passes) Edd "Double D" Hargett for his fifth year of eligibility, even at 68 years old!

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Further advice to Sumlin, bring in a couple Jucos and coach them up. Seems like AL took a transfer mediocre qb and won the SEC.


Coker was not a mediocre QB. He would have started at FSU had it not been for the best QB to suit up in garnet and gold coming in at the same time. Kiffen was just an idiot and started Sims the year prior, then jerked around with Coker at the beginning of the year. If he had been the starter from the get go, Bama would be undefeated. Also, Jake didn't have much help from his WRs until that frosh started to develop. That Ol Miss game was a good example. Guys couldn't make catches in traffic and weren't getting separation. Make no mistake though, Coker has NFL level tools (not saying he will be an NFL QB). He is not mediocre by any means. Wish he had stayed at FSU and played this past season under Fisher. He would have known the system, and been ready to go. FSU would likely be in the playoff.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> *Coker was not a mediocre QB. He would have started at FSU had it not been for the best QB to suit up in garnet and gold coming in at the same time. Kiffen was just an idiot and started Sims the year prior, then jerked around with Coker at the beginning of the year.* If he had been the starter from the get go, Bama would be undefeated. Also, Jake didn't have much help from his WRs until that frosh started to develop. That Ol Miss game was a good example. Guys couldn't make catches in traffic and weren't getting separation. Make no mistake though, Coker has NFL level tools (not saying he will be an NFL QB). He is not mediocre by any means. Wish he had stayed at FSU and played this past season under Fisher. He would have known the system, and been ready to go. FSU would likely be in the playoff.


'Cutty, I'm for once close to complete agreement with you - close but for a couple of things, including the Kiffin idiocy bit in starting Blake Sims and the rationale behind Coker as backup last season. Coker ain't mediocre and ain't still a question mark at quarterback, but his propensity for throwing (and throwing) the deep ball not quite deep _*enough*_ early in the year (continuing to the present) also undermines confidence in him. 

While Sims' upside had a definite ceiling that played out predictably against tOSU, Coker as a transfer did not have the timing down with his receivers _*or*_ the requisite read-option capabilities for running Kiffin's pro-set offense. Hell, he wasn't even named the starter this year until about 24 hours before the opener against Wisconsin. I don't think Saban was playing head games with Wisky's DC, either - he (Coker) simply had not broken away from the pack in preseason.

Agree with him having NFL skillset, he's looked the part from day one at 'Bama, but I still think he's a far better passer moving the pocket or scrambling from it than the OL giving him time back there to set and deliver the long ball. And his bubble screens and hot reads leave lots to be desired in getting the ball out of his hand quickly enough, not to mention still telegraphing it a lot on the short stuff. Luckily, he's got the arm strength to get it there. Going through his progressions and not looking off the primary receiver has been the biggest problem from what I've seen of Coker - but Kiffin seems to have him throwing the outs as primary most of the time now, which takes away his blinders for staring down receivers. And the red-zone touchdown pass against All-bran basically through the hands of three defenders was his best throw all year, giving me hope he can handle the playoff pressure and defenses that can't afford to lay back for him by taking their focus away from Derrick Henry.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Good riddance to Kyler Murray.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Coker was not a mediocre QB. He would have started at FSU had it not been for the best QB to suit up in garnet and gold coming in at the same time. Kiffen was just an idiot and started Sims the year prior, then jerked around with Coker at the beginning of the year. If he had been the starter from the get go, Bama would be undefeated. Also, Jake didn't have much help from his WRs until that frosh started to develop. That Ol Miss game was a good example. Guys couldn't make catches in traffic and weren't getting separation. Make no mistake though, Coker has NFL level tools (not saying he will be an NFL QB). He is not mediocre by any means. Wish he had stayed at FSU and played this past season under Fisher. He would have known the system, and been ready to go. FSU would likely be in the playoff.



i was going to post exactly what cutty posted this morning but didn't have the time. in summary, being a backup at fsu to a guy playing tonight in the nfl doesn't necessarily make you mediocre.

also the boy is wayyyyyy tougher than i originally thought! below is my favorite coker play all season!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqb1QSlqXqc


----------



## Tim Mc

Is someone going to do a bowl pick em group this year? Not passing the buck but I'm a little challenged at that kind of thing. Didn't Franco set it up last year?


----------



## roseberry

yes franco did it. i came in last!


----------



## Migillicutty

Word on the street is TAMU is going to lose more recruits. It seems Sumlin has lost the team and players are actually telling kids not to go there. Things could get ugly in CS.


----------



## Migillicutty

The TAMU transfers just keep coming

http://www.goodbullhunting.com/hypnotoad/2015/12/16/10318116/kyle-field-to-transfer-from-a-m


----------



## roseberry

thanks for posting a very funny satire. "it remains unclear if the parking lot and foundation........" now that's funny.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I guess I have a different opinion on the video. Not surprising huh? The tweets I see from current players are positive. A current commitment of a good high qb has reaffirmed and is trying to get two online courses so he can be part of the 2016 class rather than 2017. Kirk, the all star freshman, says he happy where he is.
I hope when and if some football team picks up these two kids they realize they are getting quitters. Not a good way to start life.


----------



## Marvin S

Wayne Nutt said:


> I guess I have a different opinion on the video. Not surprising huh? The tweets I see from current players are positive. A current commitment of a good high qb has reaffirmed and is trying to get two online courses so he can be part of the 2016 class rather than 2017. Kirk, the all star freshman, says he happy where he is.
> I hope when and if some football team picks up these two kids they realize they are getting quitters. Not a good way to start life.


Good story on Aaron Rodgers in SI this week - on this very subject. & there is also a former 6th round pick named Brady. Not a guy I like 
but you cannot deny his talent at the top level. 

In life the entitled generally don't do well,  but true.


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> I guess I have a different opinion on the video. Not surprising huh? The tweets I see from current players are positive. A current commitment of a good high qb has reaffirmed and is trying to get two online courses so he can be part of the 2016 class rather than 2017. Kirk, the all star freshman, says he happy where he is.
> I hope when and if some football team picks up these two kids they realize they are getting quitters. Not a good way to start life.


Wasn't Sumlin under contract through 2015 with UH went he quit on his team? Bigger and better I guess.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did he quit right before a bowl game and let his team down?


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did he quit right before a bowl game and let his team down?


Yes, right before a bowl game, and YES he did let his team down. I guess his players are simply following his example.



> ESPN reports that Sumlin is leaving for Texas A&M. Terms of the potential deal have not been disclosed.
> 
> Associate head coach, special teams coordinator and inside-receivers coach Tony Levine will function as the interim head coach and coach the Cougars in the TicketCity Bowl against Penn State on Jan. 2.


http://thedailycougar.com/2011/12/10/sumlin-leaves-uh/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was incorrect about Sumlin. Coaches move on all the time, players transfer at the end of the season all the time. But these two kids just plain quit on their team. 
Good luck with your team.


----------



## roseberry

wayne don't take "funny" too seriously. these things happen to all programs. sometimes you're up, sometimes down. this week is the aggies turn in the barrel. kids and coaches are all different today than when we were young.

we all have the same coming.........eventually!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> wayne don't take "funny" too seriously. these things happen to all programs. sometimes you're up, sometimes down. this week is the aggies turn in the barrel. kids and coaches are all different today than when we were young.
> 
> we all have the same coming.........eventually!


Good perspective on life in general.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> I was incorrect about Sumlin. Coaches move on all the time, players transfer at the end of the season all the time. But these two kids just plain quit on their team.
> Good luck with your team.


Have to disagree with you there ...Losing THREE blue chip QB's in two years speaks of dysfuntionality in the coaching dept...I saw the same thing happen at UT...very few people remember Jevean Snead, he was an All State blue chipper who was scheduled to be the starting QB until he got bet out by a skinny kid from a small 2A school named Colt McCoy, Snead transferred to Ole Miss..

My point being these coaches promise these kids the world and are talking out of both sides of their mouth, if only Allen or Murray had left then you could say they quit, but when both leave at the same time it really makes you think where there is smoke there might be a dumpster fire...

IMO Sumlin will head to the NFL, not only for the money, but he will get to interview for every job because he satisfies the minority requirement mandated by league policy..


----------



## Migillicutty

Some of the coaches promise the world. Others tell these kids (5-star Blue Chip or not) that they will have to compete and there are no guarantees.


----------



## roseberry

not one person on our forum has even mentioned the potential number one pick in the upcoming nfl draft, ol' miss' d-line all america (robert kim-DEE-chee), jumping the fence/wall in atlanta last weekend!

what's up with that?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty I think that was part of the problem. Sumlin had open competition at qb and both felt entitled. I think Murray saw that the opposing teams in the SEC was more than he could handle. Will probably go to a JUCO and play baseball.

Allen is courting with Houston where the competition is not quite so stiff. Big talk about OK but they have a qb and it would mean redshirting a year then competing with an established qb. Not certain he would win out.

I think the best qb may still be on the roster because he wants to be there and has good creds from JUCO. We'll see how the bowl game goes. Remember JF was only a three star and set out a redshirt year. 
As to Kenny Hill I think his family pulled him out and back to Ft. Worth (his hometown) so they could monitor his personal issues (most likely alcohol). Coaching had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> not one person on our forum has even mentioned the potential number one pick in the upcoming nfl draft, ol' miss' d-line all america (robert kim-DEE-chee), jumping the fence/wall in atlanta last weekend!
> 
> what's up with that?


He went full noid for sure. There is a reason that the noid in "synthetic cannibanoids" stands for paranoid. Dude jumped out of a window, is that really worth it. One would have thought he would have learned from his brother, that their supplier sucks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Coach said he was glad he didn't jump out a 10 story window instead of five.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Coach said he was glad he didn't jump out a 10 story window instead of five.


is the sidewalk repaired yet?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

He didn't land on his head


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> I was incorrect about Sumlin. Coaches move on all the time, players transfer at the end of the season all the time. But these two kids just plain quit on their team.
> Good luck with your team.


Let us not forget, it was A&M that paid Sumlin to quit on his team. You Reap what you sow.

Go Bison.............


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> Let us not forget, it was A&M that paid Sumlin to quit on his team. You Reap what you sow.
> 
> Go Bison.............


mn,

one "reaps what one sows", then you picture four consecutive national championship rings. is this to indicate the wonderful acts of benevolence, grace and mercy coach klieman has performed for the poor of the dakotas in winning four in a row? how else could one coach and one university be so blessed? Mother Theresa of Calcutta didn't even win four nobel peace prizes in a row, did she?

he must be quite a man! and ndsu quite a place!


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> mn,
> 
> one "reaps what one sows", then you picture four consecutive national championship rings. is this to indicate the wonderful acts of benevolence, grace and mercy coach klieman has performed for the poor of the dakotas in winning four in a row? how else could one coach and one university be so blessed? Mother Theresa of Calcutta didn't even win four nobel peace prizes in a row, did she?
> 
> he must be quite a man! and ndsu quite a place!


Klieman......Four in a row????? Not exactly.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I have a question. Who are you?


----------



## roseberry

26-zip at the half. fargo dome!


----------



## Tim Mc

http://games.espn.go.com/college-bowl-mania/2015/en/group?groupID=85688

Here is the link to the bowl game pick em.
Our group is called Fetch. Just me and Franco so far


----------



## Tim Mc

New Orleans bowl on right now. Tough, hard hitting football .


----------



## swliszka

North Dakota State University (NDSU) , Fargo , ND won their semi-final yesterday and on to their "FIFTH" FCS Championship Playoff in January , 2016 @ Frisco , Texas !


----------



## crackerd

Not so fast with that declaration of five in a row, Tim will tell you that first the Bison gotta get past the Ohio Valley Conference champion Jacksonville State Gamecocks of Jacksonville, Alabama.

They put a whuppin ' on my ol' Delaware buddy C.C.(stands for "Can't Coach") Keeler and Sam Houston State 62-10 last night in the other FCS semi. C.C. Keeler's got a lot of wounds to lick over this one, but he's pretty good at getting embarrassed.

MG



swliszka said:


> North Dakota State University (NDSU) , Fargo , ND won their semi-final yesterday and on to their "FIFTH" FCS Championship Playoff in January , 2016 @ Frisco , Texas !


----------



## John Robinson

How come the FCS playoff system works so well for them, but we can't do it in division I football?


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> How come the FCS playoff system works so well for them, but we can't do it in division I football?


Follow the bowl money...


----------



## crackerd

C'mon, bon, you know the real reason the playoff system works so well at that level is because the benevolent SEC provides many of the FCS contenders a late-season cash infusion (a k a cannon fodder payday that's "blowed up on 'em" a couple times) to finance their championship dreams...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Follow the bowl money...


We could design the playoff system around existing bowls, it would actually make the bowl games more meaningful.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> We could design the playoff system around existing bowls, it would actually make the bowl games more meaningful.


Bowls started this week - by the 17th of January there could be a real champion in a 16 team playoff !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

i liked the bcs better than what we have now. but what we have now seems fine. i enjoy a season that matters and do not like the prospect of a "football tournament" at the end of it where everyone gets in.

i have zero problems with the "real champions" we have determined by several means and methods in the past. this new one is ok too. why does it need expanding before we even watch it a few seasons?

who should be in this "tournament" that is not in it?


----------



## schaeffer

Roseberry, your query: who should be in this "tournament" that is not in it?,  perfectly illustrates your SEC bias. Both Alabama and Ohio State have one loss---Alabama's to a three loss team and Ohio State to a a one loss team and one that is in the final four? None can say that Alabama is more deserving than Ohio State to be in the tournament.


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> Roseberry, your query: who should be in this "tournament" that is not in it?,  perfectly illustrates your SEC bias. Both Alabama and Ohio State have one loss---Alabama's to a three loss team and Ohio State to a a one loss team and one that is in the final four? * None can say that Alabama is more deserving than Ohio State to be in the tournament*.


Sure, they can say it, SEC-ffer, but doesn't make it right. I say, on the other hand, that the B1G was the best conference in the country this year, and an eight-team playoff would include three B1G teams: Sparty, tOSU and Iowa (which played in the best game of the year, by _*my *_measure, versus Sparty). My other two teams would be 'Bama Lite (Stanford) and either ND or ...hmm, ND would pretty much be where you (I) draw the line for an eighth team for 2015. But with eight teams in a playoff you assure there's more than one entry per Power-Five conference when those conferences just might have more than one deserving team - and this yea,r three of the top six deserving teams (again by _*my*_ measure) are from the B1G.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

schaeffer said:


> Roseberry, your query: who should be in this "tournament" that is not in it?,  perfectly illustrates your SEC bias. Both Alabama and Ohio State have one loss---Alabama's to a three loss team and Ohio State to a a one loss team and one that is in the final four? None can say that Alabama is more deserving than Ohio State to be in the tournament.


By the criteria set forth by the committee, Alabama is absolutely more deserving. One of the main criteria taken into consideration is Conference Championship. As long as we stay with a 4 team playoff, only 1 team from any conference will be in and will only be conference champions. It's quite ironic, because this whole playoff and committee was set into motion after the Bama vs LSU rematch in 2011. Jim Delaney was front and center preaching how it would be better with a committee and that only conference champions should be considered. Brings to mind the old saying "Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it."


----------



## schaeffer

Don't disagree with you bamajeff and in spite of the fact that I don't like the playoff system or the BCS, for that matter, a 8 team playoff in most years would be more fair. And although, I'm no fan of OSU, I think it would be far more interesting to have OSU and even Stanford in the playoffs. Oh, hell, Oregon belongs in there too. We got cheated.


----------



## John Robinson

This is one of the rare cases where I disagree with Roseberry, I hated the arbitrary two team BCS "championship". To me that was no more certain than the decades way of picking a National Champion, but by have a Championship game it added an artificial credibility . Problem is the two teams were just as arbitrary as just picking one. At least with the old way we could argue for or against the API and Coaches poll and debate ad nauseum, which is fun anyway. Four teams is slightly better than two, eight would be better and sixteen best. Schaeffer, Bama and Crackerd all make good arguments. I think the gist of the argument comes down to whether or not we reward teams that are best at the end of the season over teams that were consistently good over the course of the season, but may not be as good as that team that peaks at the end of the year. 

I don't think Oregon got cheated, I presume schaeffer was kidding, but someone could make the argument that Oregon would be a contender in a bowl game against one of the top four. I would like to devise a system where the best team in each conference sends a team, but a really deserving conference (Big 10 this year), could send more than one. This year the Pac 12 would be sending one team, Stanford, sorry Schaeffer Oregon would be left out.


----------



## EdA

A 16 team playoff is certainly doable within the confines of the existing bowl games. We wouldn't want the football players to miss too much class, but wait, aren't they off 4 weeks for the midterm break? Imagine how much revenue that would generate!


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> A 16 team playoff is certainly doable within the confines of the existing bowl games. We wouldn't want the football players to miss too much class, but wait, aren't they off 4 weeks for the midterm break? Imagine how much revenue that would generate!


Grandson @ South Dakota State - Fly's home 16 December & goes back 9 January, which is normal winter break. 

I proposed middle of January for last game as usually there is a 2 week lull before final game for festivities. 

The champion of every major conference should be in automatically. Stanford should be in, I believe PAC-12 teams
play a tougher schedule & have greater parity than any conference. SEC East regards .


----------



## Tim Mc

bamajeff said:


> By the criteria set forth by the committee, Alabama is absolutely more deserving. One of the main criteria taken into consideration is Conference Championship. As long as we stay with a 4 team playoff, only 1 team from any conference will be in and will only be conference champions. It's quite ironic, because this whole playoff and committee was set into motion after the Bama vs LSU rematch in 2011. Jim Delaney was front and center preaching how it would be better with a committee and that only conference champions should be considered. Brings to mind the old saying "Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it."


I hadn't heard that Delaney was complaining about OSU not making the CFP. I'm a big Buckeyes fan and have lots of friends that are also and I can't say I've heard much talk of "we should be in". After MSU beat us at home, and how pathetic we played in that game, we didn't deserve to be in.


----------



## jgsanders

3 of the 4 top teams have already played 13 games. 15 games is a lot of football---for the players, not the fans. My team had an early bye week and played 10 straight weeks down the stretch. It affects players both mentally and physically. A good many of the players on the top 4, 8, or 16 teams will have a chance to play at the next level in some capacity. I don't think we can ask anymore out of the D1 athletes. 

We also can't ask season ticket holders and boosters to accept less than 7 home games a season. These are the folks who pay the bills. 

I think any format that would increase the total number of games played or take away meaningful home games would be a tough sale.


----------



## John Robinson

Good arguments on all sides. Tim, you are definitely not a homer. Being a slight PAC 12 homer, I believe Marvin has a point as well, our teams seem to beat each other up without any consistent rhyme or reason.


----------



## bamajeff

EdA said:


> A 16 team playoff is certainly doable within the confines of the existing bowl games. We wouldn't want the football players to miss too much class, but wait, aren't they off 4 weeks for the midterm break? Imagine how much revenue that would generate!


I think 16 is too many. Most years there are at least 5-6 teams(some years a 1-2 more) that are National Championship caliber. I don't think I've ever seen a season where any team 12-16 really deserved a shot. 16 teams devalues the regular season more than it already is, IMO.


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> I think 16 is too many. Most years there are at least 5-6 teams(some years a 1-2 more) that are National Championship caliber. I don't think I've ever seen a season where any team 12-16 really deserved a shot. *16 teams devalues the regular season more than it already is, IMO*.


Very good point. I know as much as I feel my loser Trojans could give any team in the Nation a game, they don't deserve the chance and it would be travesty if they got to play in a playoff system and won through. On the other hand, I think Tim is being too hard on his team for laying an egg at the worst time, I would include them if we currently had an eight team playoff. These end of season match ups are surprising, as shocked as I was to see OSU manhandle Alabama last year I was equally surprised at how bad Notre Dame looked when they played Alabama a few years ago.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Because it's College Football, the regular season should mean something. 4 is plenty. Heck, The BCS almost always got it right. The one time I can say it didn't was in 01, when Oregon should have played Miami.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Grandson @ South Dakota State - Fly's home 16 December & goes back 9 January, which is normal winter break.
> 
> ...SEC East regards .


Doggone it, Marvin, now you go and disparage the SEC when I've had only nice things to say about the Corn Palace and the Brookings bunch - in fact it's in your and Glenda's honour that I'm showing my true Dakota colors today with my office attire -









- that and the fact that North Dakota State happens to be playing "one of" my alma maters next month in the FCS championship game... I'm afraid if they keep winning and needing more shelf space for their championship trophies, the Bison are going to run the poor Roger Maris Museum right out of the Fargo Mall. Somebody's gotta put a stop to 'em, might as well be "one of" my alma maters.

MG


----------



## swliszka

crackered your #1374 is funny! Baseball folks gag when I tell them about the Fargo Mall and Roger Maris. Anybody going to Dilworth , MN --North Dakota Field Trial Club should take that in as a "bonus."
My son graduated from NDSU (I have hats, sweats, hoodies) and I had a Man in Black pup from Fargo so NDSU all the way..even though a bunch of their players are from either MN or WI. The Gophers and Badgers don't want to play them anymore.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Because it's College Football, the regular season should mean something. 4 is plenty. Heck, The BCS almost always got it right. The one time I can say it didn't was in 01, when Oregon should have played Miami.


Are you saying Notre Dame was the second best team in the country the year they played Alabama? Alabama was dominant, but I have to believe there were a number of teams that would have played them tougher than ND did.


----------



## DoubleHaul

8 teams is a very reasonable number. Take the Power 5 conference champions (one each, Big 12) and 3 at large--either a runner up or a top mid major and go from there. I think we are probably pretty close to that as the PAC Howevermany can't be happy with nothing this year. We would already be planning for it next year if FL had beaten AL in the SEC championship. Since the Power 5 make the rules, it won't take long for them to move to a system where at least their champion is in it every year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Are you saying Notre Dame was the second best team in the country the year they played Alabama? Alabama was dominant, but I have to believe there were a number of teams that would have played them tougher than ND did.


Just because the game was lopsided, doesn't mean they weren't deserving. OU got blown out by SC & they were clearly the best 2 teams that year. Sometimes those things happen. Line them up 100 times and you'll probably not get that result more than a handful of times.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just because the game was lopsided, doesn't mean they weren't deserving. OU got blown out by SC & they were clearly the best 2 teams that year. Sometimes those things happen. Line them up 100 times and you'll probably not get that result more than a handful of times.


I agree with you in general, sometimes the ball bounces wrong a few times and things roll wrong leading to a more lopsided result than what you would think, but that ND team would have lost to that Alabama team 100 times out of 100. Last years FSU-Oregon game was a closer matchup than the score showed.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> ...that ND team would have lost to that Alabama team 100 times out of 100.


That prognostication would hold true only if they played 100 times and over the course of such occasions Manti Te'o's girlfriend was never found...

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

crackerd said:


> That prognostication would hold true only if they played 100 times and over the course of such occasions Manti Te'o's girlfriend was never found...
> 
> MG


Now Rudy is in jail. On the plus side, mirabile dictu, Jimmy Clausen is starting again in the NFL, so the Golden Domers have some joy this season.


----------



## roseberry

scheaffer, 

my obsv: *ohio state was in*. all year we had ohio state in. we had ohio state in all year because they laid the freakin' wood to everyone last season and it's the *same guys *as last year. even though they were in, the buckeyes played down to the level of their competition in each and every game. they never once looked or played like last years' team. *until* osu/michigan state the schedule was.....ehhh, so:so? *then they lost the game and the conference*. shockingly the team we expected to see all season long finally showed up for one game. the last game. *they KILLED michigan!*

if i am a committee member evaluating osu, do i think the team that played michigan will miraculously show up a second and third time? do i think the team that played in ten of twelve games with lackluster effort will show up? i don't know? you tell me?

*alabama was never in*. they had one really bad game. but, alabama improved and won their conference and beat some good teams(some so badly they hit the skids subsequently). i have never said they should be in. hell, i said they would struggle to win six before the season started.

if i am a committee member evaluating alabama, i know the team won their conference. i know they play pretty fair defense. i know they run the ball. i don't think their quarterback is all that great but this guy on rtf says he is tough and sent me this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqb1QSlqXqc ;-)

*oregon was in, then out*. ducks undefeated with their quarterback. totally defeated without their quarterback. now oregon's quarterback is back. why would they not be in? it's certainly all about their quarterback, little uncertainty about which oregon team shows up for the tournament. i would take them over the buckeyes this year if their qb is in? why not? it's a tournament, all about who is hot, right?


----------



## Marvin S

DoubleHaul said:


> Now Rudy is in jail. On the plus side, mirabile dictu, Jimmy Clausen is starting again in the NFL, so the Golden Domers have some joy this season.


& the d back's are fattening their stat's .


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> scheaffer,
> 
> my obsv: *ohio state was in*. all year we had ohio state in. we had ohio state in all year because they laid the freakin' wood to everyone last season and it's the *same guys *as last year. even though they were in, the buckeyes played down to the level of their competition in each and every game. they never once looked or played like last years' team. *until* osu/michigan state the schedule was.....ehhh, so:so? *then they lost the game and the conference*. shockingly the team we expected to see all season long finally showed up for one game. the last game. *they KILLED michigan!*
> 
> if i am a committee member evaluating osu, do i think the team that played michigan will miraculously show up a second and third time? do i think the team that played in ten of twelve games with lackluster effort will show up? i don't know? you tell me?
> 
> *alabama was never in*. they had one really bad game. but, alabama improved and won their conference and beat some good teams(some so badly they hit the skids subsequently). i have never said they should be in. hell, i said they would struggle to win six before the season started.
> 
> if i am a committee member evaluating alabama, i know the team won their conference. i know they play pretty fair defense. i know they run the ball. i don't think their quarterback is all that great but this guy on rtf says he is tough and sent me this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqb1QSlqXqc ;-)
> 
> *oregon was in, then out*. ducks undefeated with their quarterback. totally defeated without their quarterback. now oregon's quarterback is back. why would they not be in? it's certainly all about their quarterback, little uncertainty about which oregon team shows up for the tournament. i would take them over the buckeyes this year if their qb is in? why not? it's a tournament, all about who is hot, right?


Now John, do you really expect any of us who have been on this thread for a few years to believe for one second that you truly thought Alabama would struggle to win 6 games? 
Cutty is right, you are a sand bagger!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> scheaffer,
> 
> my obsv: *ohio state was in*. all year we had ohio state in. we had ohio state in all year because they laid the freakin' wood to everyone last season and it's the *same guys *as last year. even though they were in, the buckeyes played down to the level of their competition in each and every game. they never once looked or played like last years' team. *until* osu/michigan state the schedule was.....ehhh, so:so? *then they lost the game and the conference*. shockingly the team we expected to see all season long finally showed up for one game. the last game. *they KILLED michigan!*
> 
> if i am a committee member evaluating osu, do i think the team that played michigan will miraculously show up a second and third time? do i think the team that played in ten of twelve games with lackluster effort will show up? i don't know? you tell me?
> 
> *alabama was never in*. they had one really bad game. but, alabama improved and won their conference and beat some good teams(some so badly they hit the skids subsequently). i have never said they should be in. hell, i said they would struggle to win six before the season started.
> 
> if i am a committee member evaluating alabama, i know the team won their conference. i know they play pretty fair defense. i know they run the ball. i don't think their quarterback is all that great but this guy on rtf says he is tough and sent me this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqb1QSlqXqc ;-)
> 
> *oregon was in, then out*. ducks undefeated with their quarterback. totally defeated without their quarterback. now oregon's quarterback is back. why would they not be in? it's certainly all about their quarterback, little uncertainty about which oregon team shows up for the tournament. i would take them over the buckeyes this year if their qb is in? why not? it's a tournament, all about who is hot, right?


If AL is in, then OSU as defending champ also deserves the same result, IMO. That's why I say 16 teams & nobody is slighted. 

As for the Ducks. With Chip Kelly gone & the new coach who is not a Chip Kelly, their days of being undefeated are over. UW & 
WSU along with always with tough Stanford will ensure that no longer happens. But it is funny how the coaches who started the 
road to success at the Farm & Oregon receive little credit, Willingham & Brooks, though both schools have always had fair to 
middling programs. & the Ducks have another transfer QB coming in, from Montana State . Has to say something about a 
winning? program that can't recruit one of the more important positions on the team. 

& from watching Mettenburger perform for the Titans, were I a team looking for a backup QB with the potential of being a winning
starter, I'd latch on to him as a free agent. Jerry Jones needs to wake up .


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> If AL is in, then OSU as defending champ also deserves the same result, IMO. That's why I say 16 teams & nobody is slighted.
> 
> As for the Ducks. With Chip Kelly gone & the new coach who is not a Chip Kelly, their days of being undefeated are over. UW &
> WSU along with always with tough Stanford will ensure that no longer happens. But it is funny how the coaches who started the
> road to success at the Farm & Oregon receive little credit, Willingham & Brooks, though both schools have always had fair to
> middling programs. & _the Ducks have another transfer QB coming in, from Montana State :rolleyes_:. Has to say something about a
> winning? program that can't recruit one of the more important positions on the team.
> 
> _& from watching Mettenburger perform for the Titans, were I a team looking for a backup QB with the potential of being a winning
> starter, I'd latch on to him as a free agent. Jerry Jones needs to wake up _.


Too bad for us Bobcat fans, loosing Prukop is going to hurt. As a Rams fan, we desperately need a good quarterback, I noticed the same thing you did about Mettenberger


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Too bad for us Bobcat fans, loosing Prukop is going to hurt. As a Rams fan, we desperately need a good quarterback, I noticed the same thing you did about Mettenberger


I like Jeff Fisher as a coach but, were I a young prospect I would avoid his team as his record developing 
young QB's doesn't show a lot of success.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Doggone it, Marvin, now you go and disparage the SEC when I've had only nice things to say about the Corn Palace and the Brookings bunch - in fact it's in your and Glenda's honour that I'm showing my true Dakota colors today with my office attire -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that and the fact that North Dakota State happens to be playing "one of" my alma maters next month in the FCS championship game... I'm afraid if they keep winning and needing more shelf space for their championship trophies, the Bison are going to run the poor Roger Maris Museum right out of the Fargo Mall. Somebody's gotta put a stop to 'em, might as well be "one of" my alma maters.
> 
> MG


That is one  "T", crackerd, the only way to top that would be to show the Corn Palace 
in full plumage .


----------



## Dave Plesko

Marvin S said:


> If AL is in, then OSU as defending champ also deserves the same result, IMO. That's why I say 16 teams & nobody is slighted.
> 
> As for the Ducks. With Chip Kelly gone & the new coach who is not a Chip Kelly, their days of being undefeated are over. UW &
> WSU along with always with tough Stanford will ensure that no longer happens. But it is funny how the coaches who started the
> road to success at the Farm & Oregon receive little credit, Willingham & Brooks, though both schools have always had fair to
> middling programs. & the Ducks have another transfer QB coming in, from Montana State . Has to say something about a
> winning? program that can't recruit one of the more important positions on the team.
> 
> & from watching Mettenburger perform for the Titans, were I a team looking for a backup QB with the potential of being a winning
> starter, I'd latch on to him as a free agent. Jerry Jones needs to wake up .



This is my first post on this thread, though I do follow it.

As a long time Oregon Duck fan and season ticket holder from back in the Bad Old Days (77-84), I saw a lot of bad football. I sat in the rain in 1983 and watched a pillow fight between Oregon and Oregon State end tied 0-0. The famed Toilet Bowl.

To suggest that Rich Brooks is the father of modern Oregon Football is nuts. Mike Bellotti and Phil Knight deserve that moniker.

Rich Brooks muddled along until he hired Mike Bellotti as his offensive coordinator in 1989. They immediately went to their first Bowl game in forever.

Things have never been the same ever since. Brooks' second smartest move was taking the money and jumping to the NFL in 1995.

As far as Stanford and Willingham: Willingham was a good coach and 44 -36 on the Farm. He was followed by Buddy Teevens at 10-23 and Walt Harris at 6-17, before Harbaugh arrived. Willingham was a good coach there and a fine man, but he didn't start anything lasting.


----------



## roseberry

dave, thanks for joining the fray! 

i would add......your first post is a good one! people are always calling bullhockey on my posts. now marvin can join the club!!!!!!;-)

tim,

i may be a sandbagger. prior to this season however:
-i knew the tide defensive backfield was new and they never turn around to play the ball
-i knew there was no qb starter. if one was declared and became a "servicable game manager" it would be considered a victory
-i thought arkansas would pickup where they left off and be very good
-i thought tennessee would win the games they led late, build confidence and come in undefeated and confident. instead they blew it against oklahoma, florida and arkansas
-i thought georgia had two heisman running backs and would be a force
-i thought mississippi would win with the nations top recruiting class of three years ago and three first round picks(got this one correct)
-i thought miss state's dak prescott would schred the defensive backfield. who knew he would get sacked 8 times
-i thought offensive genius gus malzon knew what he was talking about when he said their quarterback was a great as cam newton in the preseason
-i was still po'ed at derrick henry for losing my bet with jacob and forcing me to wear an lsu shirt while eating gumbo with potato salad in the middle of it;-)

count what's left......it makes six!;-)


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> dave, thanks for joining the fray!
> 
> i would add......your first post is a good one! people are always calling bullhockey on my posts. now marvin can join the club!!!!!!;-)
> 
> tim,
> 
> i may be a sandbagger. prior to this season however:
> -i knew the tide defensive backfield was new and they never turn around to play the ball
> -i knew there was no qb starter. if one was declared and became a "servicable game manager" it would be considered a victory
> -i thought arkansas would pickup where they left off and be very good
> -i thought tennessee would win the games they led late, build confidence and come in undefeated and confident. instead they blew it against oklahoma, florida and arkansas
> -i thought georgia had two heisman running backs and would be a force
> -i thought mississippi would win with the nations top recruiting class of three years ago and three first round picks(got this one correct)
> -i thought miss state's dak prescott would schred the defensive backfield. who knew he would get sacked 8 times
> -i thought offensive genius gus malzon knew what he was talking about when he said their quarterback was a great as cam newton in the preseason
> -i was still po'ed at derrick henry for losing my bet with jacob and forcing me to wear an lsu shirt while eating gumbo with potato salad in the middle of it;-)
> 
> count what's left......it makes six!;-)


I'll agree Alabama did better than I thought they would, I figured them as a three loss team and out of the playoffs. I think they have a chip on their shoulder and feel they have something to prove after last year's playoff loss.


----------



## BonMallari

with all due respect Marvin, a 16 team CFB playoff is asinine..there is now way in Hades that the # 16 team in the country deserves a shot at the National Championship...College football isn't structured that way, you get to play each opponent ONCE, not home/home like the pros..IMO the Final Four is plenty, the month long gap and hype can't get done fast enough,the teams we saw this fall won't be the same ones we see on NY Eve, teams have time to get nicked up players,some can't handle all the freedom and get suspended,coordinators get new jobs...any momentum gained is now gone..I think we will see at least one blowout in the semi finals


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> with all due respect Marvin, a 16 team CFB playoff is asinine..there is now way in Hades that the # 16 team in the country deserves a shot at the National Championship...College football isn't structured that way, you get to play each opponent ONCE, not home/home like the pros..IMO the Final Four is plenty, the month long gap and hype can't get done fast enough,the teams we saw this fall won't be the same ones we see on NY Eve, teams have time to get nicked up players,some can't handle all the freedom and get suspended,coordinators get new jobs...any momentum gained is now gone..I think we will see at least one blowout in the semi finals


While I agree the 16 is far to much, I think last year proved the four teams was not enough. Eight is the magic number, I think it would be tough to make the argument that a team that couldn't make it into the top eight deserves a shot.


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> with all due respect Marvin, a 16 team CFB playoff is asinine..there is now way in Hades that the # 16 team in the country deserves a shot at the National Championship...College football isn't structured that way, you get to play each opponent ONCE, not home/home like the pros..IMO the Final Four is plenty, the month long gap and hype can't get done fast enough,the teams we saw this fall won't be the same ones we see on NY Eve, teams have time to get nicked up players,some can't handle all the freedom and get suspended,coordinators get new jobs...any momentum gained is now gone..I think we will see at least one blowout in the semi finals


If the 16th rated team is actually better than the teams ranked higher, I would argue that the rankings were wrong and thank God we had a playoff system. That said, eight teams seems a good compromise.


----------



## BonMallari

mngundog said:


> While I agree the 16 is far to much, I think last year proved the four teams was not enough. Eight is the magic number, I think it would be tough to make the argument that a team that couldn't make it into the top eight deserves a shot.


the 9th ranked team is ALWAYS going to contend that they deserved a seat with the Elite 8



John Robinson said:


> If the 16th rated team is actually better than the teams ranked higher, I would argue that the rankings were wrong and thank God we had a playoff system. That said, eight teams seems a good compromise.


the 16th team may be better than #'s 15-12 but I doubt the are better than the # 8 team, and the don't deserve a shot (or another shot as the case might be) at the # 1 team

You know why the college basketball went to a full bracket 64 team format ? because they got tired of John Wooden winning 10 National Titles


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> with all due respect Marvin, a 16 team CFB playoff is asinine..there is now way in Hades that the # 16 team in the country deserves a shot at the National Championship...College football isn't structured that way, you get to play each opponent ONCE, not home/home like the pros..IMO the Final Four is plenty, the month long gap and hype can't get done fast enough,the teams we saw this fall won't be the same ones we see on NY Eve, teams have time to get nicked up players,some can't handle all the freedom and get suspended,coordinators get new jobs...any momentum gained is now gone..I think we will see at least one blowout in the semi finals



Agreed! I don't want to see OSU play MSU again, or Bama/non SEC champ play again, Clemson/FSU play again, Stanford/non Pac 12 winner play again, etc----we've already seen it and those questions have been answered....for this season...roles can easily be reversed next season. 

Sports Illustrated has a magazine out now that makes the case for all 4 teams in the playoff---great read. A lot of backstories on the players and the seasons of each team without a lot of bias. I think my distaste for the SEC bias has been well documented, but the players are not a part of that distaste and they could have easily played at a number of schools. One of the best lines in the magazine is a reporter asking Bama's Henry about his heavy workload. His response was "the ball isn't that heavy," which I thought was an awesome thing for the young man to say.


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> the 9th ranked team is ALWAYS going to contend that they deserved a seat with the Elite 8


Not looking for the team that feels left out, looking looking for the team that is the best in the Country. Last year the teams that were fighting for the #4 spot in week 16 finished the #1 and #3 team in the Country. Some years 4 will be enough, last year showed it was not.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> Agreed! I don't want to see OSU play MSU again, or Bama/non SEC champ play again, Clemson/FSU play again, Stanford/non Pac 12 winner play again, etc----we've already seen it and those questions have been answered....for this season...roles can easily be reversed next season.
> 
> Sports Illustrated has a magazine out now that makes the case for all 4 teams in the playoff---great read. A lot of backstories on the players and the seasons of each team without a lot of bias. I think my distaste for the SEC bias has been well documented, but the players are not a part of that distaste and they could have played at a number of schools. One of the best lines in the magazine is a reporter asking Bama's Henry about his heavy workload. _His response was "the ball isn't that heavy," which I thought was an awesome thing for the young man to say_.


Reminds me of the John McKay line when asked by a reporter if he wasn't working OJ Simpson too hard running him 30 times a game. He said, _why not, the ball isn't heavy and he doesn't belong to a union_.


----------



## John Robinson

Here's my main reason for wanting an expanded playoff system, I think it's hard to rate one conference against another until the top teams in each conference actually play each other. This season LSU played Wisconsin early, a perfect SEC-Big Ten matchup, except as it turned out neither LSU or Wisconsin were as good as advertised. You need to play the top teams at or near the end of the season to see how the conferences actually match up. I get you guys who feel the overall work through a whole season should matter, I just don't agree. It's just a matter of perspective, neither of us is right or wrong. That said, even with a 16 team playoff I don't think you would see a three loss team in the playoff. I just think there isn't that much separation between the top ten teams as you guys do.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> dave, thanks for joining the fray!
> 
> i would add......your first post is a good one! people are always calling bullhockey on my posts. now marvin can join the club!!!!!!;-)
> 
> tim,
> 
> i may be a sandbagger. prior to this season however:
> -i knew the tide defensive backfield was new and they never turn around to play the ball
> -i knew there was no qb starter. if one was declared and became a "servicable game manager" it would be considered a victory
> -i thought arkansas would pickup where they left off and be very good
> -i thought tennessee would win the games they led late, build confidence and come in undefeated and confident. instead they blew it against oklahoma, florida and arkansas
> -i thought georgia had two heisman running backs and would be a force
> -i thought mississippi would win with the nations top recruiting class of three years ago and three first round picks(got this one correct)
> -i thought miss state's dak prescott would schred the defensive backfield. who knew he would get sacked 8 times
> -i thought offensive genius gus malzon knew what he was talking about when he said their quarterback was a great as cam newton in the preseason
> -i was still po'ed at derrick henry for losing my bet with jacob and forcing me to wear an lsu shirt while eating gumbo with potato salad in the middle of it;-)
> 
> count what's left......it makes six!;-)


Good points all , John. However, by your math they would lose to all those opponents you mentioned and struggle with a few others. 3 of 4 ooc games were walkovers. Bama going 3 and 5 in the SEC is a real stretch. 
You have the best coach in college football, relentless depth and quality in the defensive front 7, All- American running back and 4 or 5 straight top 3 recruiting classes to step up and take over what was lost from last year. 

I would wager if you polled 100 knowledgeable fans preseason on how many games the Tide would win, ZERO of them would say 6, except you! Lol
You're over thinking it , John!


----------



## deadriver

mngundog said:


> While I agree the 16 is far to much, I think last year proved the four teams was not enough. Eight is the magic number, I think it would be tough to make the argument that a team that couldn't make it into the top eight deserves a shot.


 agreed. not enough seperation the last two years for the 3rd and 4th seed selected vs another 3 or 4 teams that could just as easily been in but dont have the legacy to make them the favored son. clemson is gonna take it home this time anyway .

Go Tigers!!


----------



## crackerd

Update for sanders on *SEC spreading the wealth* - believe it's called "dishing the rock" (dough) in basketball...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Again, the SEC is not the only folks with money, which seems to continuously come up Cracker

Article in the Washington Post this week:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...384dd4-a558-11e5-9c4e-be37f66848bb_story.html

"The people in charge of Clemson University’s athletic department have not settled on a design for the miniature golf course they are building for their football team, but they know it will have just nine holes, not 18. That will leave room for the sand volleyball courts, laser tag, movie theater, bowling lanes, barber shop and other amenities planned in the $55 million complex"











I'm sure this will rub some folks the wrong way, but the last time I checked this is America and we still have the freedom to be successful and spend money however we please...expensive dogs, trucks, player facilities, a $13 Sports Illustrated magazine(can you believe that, I thought there might be a ten dollar bill in the center, but I was wrong), etc.


----------



## Scott R.

jgsanders said:


> Again, the SEC is not the only folks with money, which seems to continuously come up Cracker
> 
> Article in the Washington Post this week:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...384dd4-a558-11e5-9c4e-be37f66848bb_story.html
> 
> "The people in charge of Clemson University’s athletic department have not settled on a design for the miniature golf course they are building for their football team, but they know it will have just nine holes, not 18. That will leave room for the sand volleyball courts, laser tag, movie theater, bowling lanes, barber shop and other amenities planned in the $55 million complex"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this will rub some folks the wrong way, but the last time I checked this is America and we still have the freedom to be successful and spend money however we please...expensive dogs, trucks, player facilities, a $13 Sports Illustrated magazine(can you believe that, I thought there might be a ten dollar bill in the center, but I was wrong), etc.


I agree with everything you say about being free to spend money on whatever we like but I think what people have a problem with is that athletic departments are continuously out spending each other and the vast majority are not recouping the money. Every year student "activity fees" increase which only adds to a student's overall tuition. The percentage of students paying for that tuition with student loans increases every year. Do we really want 18-22 year olds wracking up massive debts before they've collected their first real paycheck? It's a broken model that cannot be sustained.

The spending that surrounds college sports is only part of a larger problem but it's wrong to ignore it.

See the link below. There are very few financially successful athletic departments....
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/sp...op-table-main_ncaamoney-1150am:homepage/story


----------



## roseberry

jg,
this model of the future athletic facilities will likely not sit well with clemson recruits. how could a successful program like clemson's not be able to afford an architect with a software program that could project something besides tiny white athletes in this grand new facility?

this is like the derek zoolander school for ants!;-)


----------



## jgsanders

Scott R. said:


> I agree with everything you say about being free to spend money on whatever we like but I think what people have a problem with is that athletic departments are out spending each other and the vast majority are not recouping the money. Every year student "activity fees" increase which only adds to a student's overall tuition. The percentage of students paying for that tuition with student loans increases every year. Do we really want 18-22 year olds wracking up massive debts before they've collected their first real paycheck? It's a broken model that cannot be sustained.
> 
> The spending that surrounds college sports is only part of a larger problem but it's wrong to ignore it.
> 
> See the link below. There are very few financially successful athletic departments....
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/sp...op-table-main_ncaamoney-1150am:homepage/story




That is a great perspective and commentary. I too can not get my arms around why tuition prices continue to rise despite lottery funding, endowments, etc, but those increases seem to be happening across the board---private and public schools, not just at schools spending funds on athletics. I too wish college tuition would stop increasing at record levels, but I'm not sure athletic spending is the culprit---could be, I'm just not sure. 

I'm not going to dive down the "financial analysis hole", but I would think athletic departments are ideally intended to be breakeven entities, not profit centers returning funds to shareholders---I don't know that, just my guess. It can also be deceiving looking at annual incomes/expenses only, as some schools might be sitting on cash or booster pledges already received that are not reflected in annual profit numbers. The article points to UVA having a $17M loss in 2014, but UVA also has a $7.5 billion dollar endowment and its own investment company. http://www.uvimco.com/ They are doing okay for themselves.

In Clemson's case, it is my understanding that student activity fees are not increasing as football facilities expand.


----------



## Scott R.

jgsanders said:


> That is a great perspective and commentary. I too can not get my arms around why tuition prices continue to rise despite lottery funding, endowments, etc, but those increases seem to be happening across the board---private and public schools, not just at schools spending funds on athletics. I too wish college tuition would stop increasing at record levels, but I'm not sure athletic spending is the culprit---could be, I'm just not sure.
> 
> I'm not going to dive down the "financial analysis hole", but I would think athletic departments are ideally intended to be breakeven entities, not profit centers returning funds to shareholders---I don't know that, just my guess. It can also be deceiving looking at annual incomes/expenses only, as some schools might be sitting on cash or booster pledges already received that are not reflected in annual profit numbers. The article points to UVA having a $17M loss in 2014, but UVA also has a $7.5 billion dollar endowment and its own investment company. http://www.uvimco.com/ They are doing okay for themselves.
> 
> In Clemson's case, it is my understanding that student activity fees are not increasing as football facilities expand.


In UVA's case we stupidly signed our coach to a long term deal after 1 winning season. Later when the program tanked we couldn't afford to buy out London's lucrative contract. They did the same thing with Al Groh the previous coach so they never learned their lesson. Donations started to dry up, attendance plummeted, and the department ceased to fund itself despite a successful basketball program (and baseball too but that's not a big revenue producer).

I understand the importance of athletics and recognize that they are the number one driver for alumni giving but it seems we've lost some balance. Athletic spending like I posted earlier is a small symptom of an overall problem in higher education. UVA constantly whines about the lack of state funding and never stops asking for alums to give money (like every school does) but I see little to no fiscal responsibility on their part. If universities were for profit they would all be out of business.


----------



## jgsanders

Agree completely regarding balance Scott! I've not been to UVA's campus, but it's on my to do list.

To your point----when you go to UVA's home page http://virginia.edu/ the main picture is a football locker room, not the beautiful campus or Thomas Jefferson like one might think.


----------



## Marvin S

Dave Plesko said:


> This is my first post on this thread, though I do follow it.
> 
> As a long time Oregon Duck fan and season ticket holder from back in the Bad Old Days (77-84), I saw a lot of bad football. I sat in the rain in 1983 and watched a pillow fight between Oregon and Oregon State end tied 0-0. The famed Toilet Bowl.
> 
> To suggest that Rich Brooks is the father of modern Oregon Football is nuts. Mike Bellotti and Phil Knight deserve that moniker.
> 
> Rich Brooks muddled along until he hired Mike Bellotti as his offensive coordinator in 1989. They immediately went to their first Bowl game in forever.
> 
> Things have never been the same ever since. Brooks' second smartest move was taking the money and jumping to the NFL in 1995.
> 
> As far as Stanford and Willingham: Willingham was a good coach and 44 -36 on the Farm. He was followed by Buddy Teevens at 10-23 and Walt Harris at 6-17, before Harbaugh arrived. Willingham was a good coach there and a fine man, but he didn't start anything lasting.


I have posted before that I am not a FB expert . My only experience being as a halfback on a HS 6 man FB team in 1948.
We were 0-5-1, I scored 76% of the teams points (25) & had my jersey retired (got tackled in a patch of sandburs & couldn't 
get all the barbs out). I have attended 1 college FB game, NAIA in 1954 between SD School of Mines & Black Hills Teachers 
college. So most everyone here has more attendance pelts than I . 

But, while I may agree on the impact that Phil's money & resources had on the Duck's program, I will respectfully disagree 
about Brooks & Willingham's impacts on their respective programs. I can recognize when teams are well coached & recruited. 



BonMallari said:


> with all due respect Marvin, a 16 team CFB playoff is asinine..there is now way in Hades that the # 16 team in the country deserves a shot at the National Championship...College football isn't structured that way, you get to play each opponent ONCE, not home/home like the pros..IMO the Final Four is plenty, the month long gap and hype can't get done fast enough, the teams we saw this fall won't be the same ones we see on NY Eve, teams have time to get nicked up players,some can't handle all the freedom and get suspended,coordinators get new jobs...any momentum gained is now gone..I think we will see at least one blowout in the semi finals


On any given year, a strong case can be made that the 2nd best team in any of the big 5 conferences could clean up in the 
other 4 conferences. Should MI State have beaten MI? Only the score said that, 1 fluky play! 

While it is easier in basketball, most state tourneys allow all teams in & the loser goes home, fairest of all but unworkable in
FB. I personally don't like any bureaucratic decisions which is what the Selection committee becomes, just look at FIFA for a 
bureaucracy gone amazingly corrupt. & we've had people post on this thread about how money is corrupting the student 
athlete thing. 

But I do remember listening to MI-OSU playing to a 3-0 1950? win for, I think, MI. Featured players were Lynn Chappius for MI & 
Vic Janowicz for OSU. Vic Janowicz managed to remain eligible for 4 years while getting through his sophomore year in credits. As 
an OSU alum told me "Vic always has a job waiting around Columbus".

Life Goes On .


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> I have posted before that I am not a FB expert . My only experience being as a halfback on a HS 6 man FB team in 1948.
> We were 0-5-1, I scored 76% of the teams points (25) & had my jersey retired (got tackled in a patch of sandburs & couldn't
> get all the barbs out). I have attended 1 college FB game, NAIA in 1954 between SD School of Mines & Black Hills Teachers
> college. So most everyone here has more attendance pelts than I .
> 
> But, while I may agree on the impact that Phil's money & resources had on the Duck's program, I will respectfully disagree
> about Brooks & Willingham's impacts on their respective programs. I can recognize when teams are well coached & recruited.
> 
> 
> 
> On any given year, a strong case can be made that the 2nd best team in any of the big 5 conferences could clean up in the
> other 4 conferences. Should MI State have beaten MI? Only the score said that, 1 fluky play!
> 
> While it is easier in basketball, most state tourneys allow all teams in & the loser goes home, fairest of all but unworkable in
> FB. I personally don't like any bureaucratic decisions which is what the Selection committee becomes, just look at FIFA for a
> bureaucracy gone amazingly corrupt. & we've had people post on this thread about how money is corrupting the student
> athlete thing.
> 
> But I do remember listening to MI-OSU playing to a 3-0 1950? win for, I think, MI. Featured players were Lynn Chappius for MI &
> Vic Janowicz for OSU. Vic Janowicz managed to remain eligible for 4 years while getting through his sophomore year in credits. As
> an OSU alum told me "Vic always has a job waiting around Columbus".
> 
> Life Goes On .


Vic Janowicz is from my hometown here in Elyria and from all the things I've heard over the years, your friend was right on! Winning the Heisman has it's privileges I guess. 
Cool story, I went to a dinner honoring Vic when he first became ill and there was several other Heisman winners from that era in attendance. Paul Horning was there and I was shocked how big of a man he was. He had hands like two catcher's mitts.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TAMU new starting qb, Jake Hubenak, is dating 2015 Miss Alabama World who is also a student at AL. This may be our secret Mata Hari. Hahalol.


----------



## jgsanders

Wayne Nutt said:


> TAMU new starting qb, Jake Hubenak, is dating 2015 Miss Alabama World who is also a student at AL. This may be our secret Mata Hari. Hahalol.


Must see pictures for proof!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

http://tamu.247sports.com/Bolt/Photos-TAMU-QB-Jake-Hubenaks-dating-Miss-Alabama-World-2015-42233706

Here you go.


----------



## roseberry

the young man sure is having a nice time. he seems to have found one of our state's few young ladies with proper dental hygiene......and well into young adulthood!

he should watch his back, her cousins are gonna be pi$$ed!;-)


----------



## crackerd

So is today when the Chip-Kelly-to-All-bran story starts to get traction? I mean, one good high school offense coach deserves another, right? Or maybe Chipper and Malzfunction are destined for reviving afl2...Speaking of which, ain't Chuckie's brother Jay Gruden starting to morph into John Candy? - winning ("winning" the NFC Least) must agree with him.

MG


----------



## roseberry

great bowl games so far!

latest was navy and reynolds with huge 300+ and 3 td performance!
huskers looked great!
duke vs indiana was killer as was miami vs washington st in the snow!
congrats to frank beamer and vt on a big win with over tulsa. big points and yards in that one!

in breaking news:
columbus, oh=
the buckeye booster who pays zeke elliot's collision insurance has now spent more than the buckeye booster who bought his car!;-)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> great bowl games so far!
> 
> latest was navy and reynolds with huge 300+ and 3 td performance!
> huskers looked great!
> duke vs indiana was killer as was miami vs washington st in the snow!
> congrats to frank beamer and vt on a big win with over tulsa. big points and yards in that one!


You must be suffering from terminal boredom


----------



## Migillicutty

Pretty good read on the ridiculous timing of the NYE bowls. Pretty disappointing really. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/why-ar...-on-new-year-s-eve-again-053757483-ncaaf.html


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> You must be suffering from terminal boredom


is it that OBVIOUS?

epic flood waters have shut down my hunting, my dog training and most of my work!

doc, it's so boring around here i may take my nephews down to the birmingham bowl wednesday afternoon. i am hoping memphis doesn't end up 2-0 in the sec. also it will be a treat to see the auburn folk back in that "hated of all hated stadiums, legion field"!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> is it that OBVIOUS?


Yes it is, not even boredom could get me to watch Tulsa and VT or Knowledge and UCLA and I share your epic flood problems plus it got damn cold last night.....75 Friday and 35 today


----------



## roseberry

well i am certainly not going to suggest you tune in but, minnesota and central michigan just kicked off the second half in a "10-7 slobber knocker"!

no ambien needed!


----------



## roseberry

gophers win!!!!!!!!!!!

someone told me a former alabama quaterback is starting in that nfl thingy tonight. is it jay barker?


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> gophers win!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> someone told me a former alabama quaterback is starting in that nfl thingy tonight. is it jay barker?


The lad whose girlfriend Brent Musberger could not restrain himself from gushing over looked great on the Bengals first drive and if he continues at that level he could jeopardize Andy Dalton's job.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All Houston area hospitals are out of IV as Sir Leonard is going to run the 1/4 mile tonight.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All Houston area hospitals are out of IV as Sir Leonard is going to run the 1/4 mile tonight.


Jacob, all the IVs in the world ain't gonna bring Leonard back - but gotta ask, weren't the late Leonard yore uncle on the "Gump" side of the family?
















MG


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> The lad whose girlfriend Brent Musberger could not restrain himself from gushing over looked great on the Bengals first drive and if he continues at that level he could jeopardize Andy Dalton's job.


That drive earned him an NFL pension, anything more than having his pulchritudinous honey waiting for him at the end of every game he's on an NFL roster is (additional) gravy. Of course, ol' A.J. could always turn into the next Ryan Mallett, too. Wait a minute there...


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> The lad whose girlfriend Brent Musberger could not restrain himself from gushing over looked great on the Bengals first drive and if he continues at that level he could jeopardize Andy Dalton's job.


I'll have to admit I never thought AJ would amount to an NFL quarterback, last night's game showed me that he has the moxie to succeed in this league. Also since Brock Osweiller is a hometown Kalispell kid, my wife has turned into a Bronco's fan, any justification for watching more football is alright by me, so now I'm a Bronco's fan too. Actually I'm a much bigger NFL fan than college football fan. I don't watch much college but I'm addicted to the NFL, I will watch the major bowl games though. Why don't we have a general football forum?


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Why don't we have a general football forum?


 I'd push more for a general curling forum, John.

Now, since you cited his roots, could Brock Osweiller's Dad have been a charter member of the I Hate (Howard) Cosell Club that supposedly originated in a Kalispell bar in the late 70s, probably because of the phonetic similarity in pronouncing the name of the town (Kalispell/Cosell)? The club vented its "fondness" for *Howard* by drawing the name of a lucky person to throw a brick through a TV set behind the bar when Monday Night Football came on. I remember an old girlfriend from Helena telling me it was still going good in the mid-80s. 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, all the IVs in the world ain't gonna bring Leonard back.
> 
> MG


Explain that lil bit.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> I'd push more for a general curling forum, John.
> 
> Now, since you cited his roots, could Brock Osweiller's Dad have been a charter member of the I Hate (Howard) Cosell Club that supposedly originated in a Kalispell bar in the late 70s, probably because of the phonetic similarity in pronouncing the name of the town (Kalispell/Cosell)? The club vented its "fondness" for *Howard* by drawing the name of a lucky person to throw a brick through a TV set behind the bar when Monday Night Football came on. I remember an old girlfriend from Helena telling me it was still going good in the mid-80s.
> 
> MG


Helena was famous for it's hookers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Explain that lil bit.


The late Leonard Postero a/k/a Leonard Posttoasties, the uncle on the Gump side of the family as depicted above in full-throated prognosticating glory.



Marvin S said:


> Helena was famous for it's hookers !!!!!!!!!!


Marvin, the Helena belle weren't quite up to A.J. McCarron's standards but she didn't have an hourly price tag on her, either. Then again, hindsight might confirm at least a "lil bit" of your historic perspective...

MG


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> AJ , last night's game showed me that he has the moxie to succeed in this league.
> Why don't we have a general football forum?


i watched the first half and woke up a little in the second. i agree with mg, he will make a good backup career and maybe more. i never watch that "retiree league" but he seemed to throw well?

why no general football, john? if the fans don't deface their opponent's statues and poison deciduous forests in retaliation, it aint worth talking about!;-)


----------



## crackerd

crackerd said:


> So is today when the Chip-Kelly-to-All-bran story starts to get traction?...


About now, ol' SEC-ffer (Schaeffer) gotta be in Chip's ear about taking on the SEC like a hot knife through whipped KY Jelly.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Seriously has Malzahn already worn out his welcome at Auburn ? my goodness they are an impatient bunch there if that is true..


----------



## schaeffer

crackerd said:


> About now, ol' SEC-ffer (Schaeffer) gotta be in Chip's ear about taking on the SEC like a hot knife through whipped KY Jelly.
> 
> MG



It would be better to see Chip go to the SEC rather than USC


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Seriously has Malzahn already worn out his welcome at Auburn ? my goodness they are an impatient bunch there if that is true..


Or maybe they are figuring out that gimmicky HS offense isn't such a great thing.


----------



## BonMallari

schaeffer said:


> It would be better to see Chip go to the SEC rather than USC


the USC job was filled by Clay Helton before then of the season...Washington State just extended Leach's contract thru 2020, and it looks like Rich Rodriquez at UAriz has been shopping himself for a new venue...Someone will give him a shot


----------



## crackerd

Bon, as for Malzahn wearing out his welcome, Saban's steering the unwelcome wagon for a lot of SEC coaches these days, but All-Bran is the model for crash-test dummies in the coaching hire dodge. Malzahn's 2-9 in his last 11 SEC games even after All-Bran was close to a preseason consensus for winning the conference championship. His gadget offense with once-in-a-lifetime Cam Newton won the NC (for your man Chizik) and with Nick Marshall almost got another one after the fluke-6 against Alabama. But they've never been able to establish any kind of defense (even with your other buddy Muschamp), so it's been a disjointed program since Malzahn got there as OC coming in with the accidental head coach (and NC winner) Chance the Gardener Chizik. But I don't think the Cow College can come up with the chips (unless they were cow chips) to land Chip - and besides, who's to say his offensive scheme engenders any viable defense, either? Speculation is, one the Tejas schools gets him - and don't forget aTm's chancellor and trustees met last week over the possibility of ousting Sumlin.

By the way, Baylor's now got 600 yards rushing (!) against Chance the Gardener Chizik's UNC defense in one of the bowl games this evening with almost the whole fourth quarter still to be played.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Or maybe they are figuring out that gimmicky HS offense isn't such a great thing.


cutty, i guess true genius is hard for us common folk to recognize and/or acknowledge.;-)


----------



## John Robinson

Why isn't LSU just handing off to LF every play, no need to be creative here.


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> Why isn't LSU just handing off to LF every play, no need to be creative here.


I think the one announcer was mentioning that, John. They need to get the qb going and other parts of the offense as well. Big time receivers that weren't involved much all year. Their predictably hurt them against good defenses. They already know what Lenny can do.
I think though if it's close late in the game they'll feed him plenty.


----------



## John Robinson

Well if I wanted to win the game I would just keep handing off to LF until they stop him. ( Halftime, this game is way closer than it should be. I expect LF to run it down their throats if Miles doesn't try to be too fancy.)


----------



## roseberry

leonard fournette with 212 on 29 for 7.3. also one catch for 44. pretty good day!

baylor/north carolina and cal/air force were good games too. *dr. ed, you missed it*, there were several tackles in both games!;-)

the pac 12 is 5-1 so far marvin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgsanders

I'm not very big on media days and the hype ahead of bowl games. I had not heard the story below until yesterday regarding Oklahoma's running back Joe Mixon. Below is a link to the CBS sports outtake on his interview questions and background on his assault of an OU female student last year. 

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...hows-no-grasp-of-remorse-for-punching-a-woman

Apparently, he hit the woman so hard it broke 4 bones in her face, including her jaw and nose. The incident was caught on video and reviewed by the judge, local media, football staff, and university, but sealed from public distribution. 

I don't care if the guy runs for 1 yard or a 1,000 yards, I wouldn't want this guy playing for my team/school. To me, there is a huge difference in self inflicted mistakes by "dumb college kids" and striking a female in the face. I am unaware of any circumstance where it is ok for a man to punch a female. 

Anybody know more about this or have further insight?


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> I'm not very big on media days and the hype ahead of bowl games. I had not heard the story below until yesterday regarding Oklahoma's running back Joe Mixon. Below is a link to the CBS sports outtake on his interview questions and background on his assault of an OU female student last year.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...hows-no-grasp-of-remorse-for-punching-a-woman
> 
> Apparently, he hit the woman so hard it broke 4 bones in her face, including her jaw and nose. The incident was caught on video and reviewed by the judge, local media, football staff, and university, but sealed from public distribution.
> 
> I don't care if the guy runs for 1 yard or a 1,000 yards, I wouldn't want this guy playing for my team/school. To me, there is a huge difference in self inflicted mistakes by "dumb college kids" and striking a female in the face. I am unaware of any circumstance where it is ok for a man to punch a female.
> 
> *Anybody know more about this or have further insight?*


Yeah, the story by CBS is called a *takeout *not an "outtake" which is what you find at the end of Jackie Chan movies. An outtake on this story would've been if CBS had Mixon on video mumbling his repentance (hah!) unintelligibly in a far corner of the media room, and aired the footage with or without a voiceover.

As for the incident in question, it's well-documented, suspension last year but no jail time for Mixon, and plenty of *OU*trage expressed internally. All led up to a "gotcha" moment for the national media which was justifiably lying in wait for the suckerpuncher running back. Since the Big 12 doesn't play any defense, that's probably the hardest he's been hit this year, too.

MG


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> baylor/north carolina and cal/air force were good games too. *dr. ed, you missed it*, there were several tackles in both games!;-)


rose, the big news out of Orlando is Chance the Gardener Chizik, All-Bran's accidental national championship-winning coach, may have reasserted himself into the competition to become All-Bran's new-old defensive coordinator. They apparently had it down to choosing from among four names all of whom have some rather ignominious defensive bonafides, including Ted Roof, who was Chance the Gardener Chizik's own DC at All-Bran back then. Chance himself "boosted" his chances as a returning DC candidate (but not repeat head coach - yet) last night when Baylor "only" ran for 650 yards against his estimably hideous N'C'lina Tarheel defense.

MG


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> I am unaware of any circumstance where it is ok for a man to punch a female.
> 
> Anybody know more about this or have *further insight*?


insight-
big game bob and saint nick both know the game. what you gotta protect today is, "a man keepin' his pimp hand strong". it's all about second chances!;-)


----------



## DoubleHaul

jgsanders said:


> I'm not very big on media days and the hype ahead of bowl games. I had not heard the story below until yesterday regarding Oklahoma's running back Joe Mixon. Below is a link to the CBS sports outtake on his interview questions and background on his assault of an OU female student last year.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...hows-no-grasp-of-remorse-for-punching-a-woman
> 
> Apparently, he hit the woman so hard it broke 4 bones in her face, including her jaw and nose. The incident was caught on video and reviewed by the judge, local media, football staff, and university, but sealed from public distribution.
> 
> I don't care if the guy runs for 1 yard or a 1,000 yards, I wouldn't want this guy playing for my team/school. To me, there is a huge difference in self inflicted mistakes by "dumb college kids" and striking a female in the face. I am unaware of any circumstance where it is ok for a man to punch a female.
> 
> Anybody know more about this or have further insight?


Old news, even I have heard about it. Perhaps you can tell us about the latest failed drug tests by the Climpsum team?


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> insight-
> big game bob and saint nick both know the game. what you gotta protect today is, "a man keepin' his pimp hand strong". it's all about second chances!;-)


Sad state of affairs then, John. I assume you are joking, but I don't find one single thing amusing about a man hitting a woman:

“Mixon lands a devastating right hook that knocks Molitor off her feet. First she hits the table on her left ear, then falls to the ground, where she stays still. Mixon walks out of the frame toward the front of the restaurant and is not seen again. After about 35 seconds, Molitor manages to stand up and tries to steady her feet but staggers, eventually sitting down in the chair she stood next to a minute before.”

This guy didn't drink a beer under age, forget his driver's license was expired/suspended, smoke some weed and jump out of a hotel window, or do some other selfish immature act.....He punched a woman in the face.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> Sad state of affairs then, John. I assume you are joking, but I don't find one single thing amusing about a man hitting a woman:
> 
> “Mixon lands a devastating right hook that knocks Molitor off her feet. First she hits the table on her left ear, then falls to the ground, where she stays still. Mixon walks out of the frame toward the front of the restaurant and is not seen again. After about 35 seconds, Molitor manages to stand up and tries to steady her feet but staggers, eventually sitting down in the chair she stood next to a minute before.”
> 
> This guy didn't drink a beer under age, forget his driver's license was expired/suspended, smoke some weed and jump out of a hotel window, or do some other selfish immature act.....He punched a woman in the face.


Perhaps he will have the same fate as former star Nebraska running back Lawrence Phillips who (I think) is in prison on charges unrelated to dragging his girlfriend down the stairs.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Perhaps he will have the same fate as former star Nebraska running back Lawrence Phillips who (I think) is in prison on charges unrelated to dragging his girlfriend down the stairs.


Yes and no. He was serving a seven year sentence for felony assault with a weapon on his girlfriend at the time and then proceeded to murder his cell mate and got an additional 25.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Sad state of affairs then, John. I assume you are joking, but I don't find one single thing amusing about a man hitting a woman:
> 
> This guy didn't drink a beer under age, forget his driver's license was expired/suspended, smoke some weed and jump out of a hotel window, or do some other selfish immature act.....He punched a woman in the face.


no, nothing is funny about it at all. 

it is beyond my ability to comprehend that Coach Saban would bring in a guy(though subsequently dismissed) who was known to be violent against women? it is beyond my ability to comprehend that Coach Stoops would keep a guy(even after punishment) who is known to be violent towards women. 

so i ask, what do respected coaches communicate when they do these things?
i think it is, "if you are good enough it will be ok!"

violence is viewed differently in the many varied segments of our society. football coaches are called on to try to "understand that" more than many of us!;-)


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> leonard fournette with 212 on 29 for 7.3. also one catch for 44. pretty good day!
> 
> baylor/north carolina and cal/air force were good games too. *dr. ed, you missed it*, there were several tackles in both games!;-)
> 
> the pac 12 is 5-1 so far marvin!!!!!!!!!!


If USC & the Farmers beat the Badgers & the Hawkeyes they will have made my case for a 16 team playoff .


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> leonard fournette with 212 on 29 for 7.3. also one catch for 44. pretty good day!


Not a bad night at all. Took him playing against a big 12 faux defense to almost get to DC's avg yds per carry.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> no, nothing is funny about it at all.
> 
> it is beyond my ability to comprehend that Coach Saban would bring in a guy(though subsequently dismissed) who was known to be violent against women? it is beyond my ability to comprehend that Coach Stoops would keep a guy(even after punishment) who is known to be violent towards women.
> 
> so i ask, what do respected coaches communicate when they do these things?
> i think it is, "if you are good enough it will be ok!"
> 
> violence is viewed differently in the many varied segments of our society. football coaches are called on to try to "understand that" more than many of us!;-)


Well said. I'll move on to more fun topics, I promise, but this is just one of those times where football and life meet and I think both our society and football fans/teams/schools have to draw the line on what is never acceptable and what deserves a second chance.


----------



## BrettG

Boy tamu looks bad!!


----------



## coachmo

Migillicuty, I bet you wear a "Cook" jersey on game day! You should never refer to anyone as a "homer!" Wow, talk about being ate up with it!


----------



## jgsanders

What is up with Steele leaving LSU for Auburn and the same D-Coord job? I'm surprised he would want to follow in a legend's footsteps. Muschump is tough to improve upon. But I guess LSU is just another stepping stone for him on his way to mediocrity. 

Surely there is conspiracy theory in the bayou, a backdoor deal that fell through, a planned booster meeting that did not occur, an opportunity to start negotiations with Chip Kelly whom they have been talking with secretly all along....

Perhaps LSU should begin to deemphasize football. Concentrate your efforts on women's track and field. I hear its a lovely sport and the bayou bengals have much greater success in this arena. haha


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migillicuty, I bet you wear a "Cook" jersey on game day! You should never refer to anyone as a "homer!" Wow, talk about being ate up with it!


Hey coach,
First, careful removing that hook. 

Second, the only time a grown man should be wearing a jersey is if it comes with a scholarship or contract.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> What is up with Steele leaving LSU for Auburn and the same D-Coord job? I'm surprised he would want to follow in a legend's footsteps. Muschump is tough to improve upon. But I guess LSU is just another stepping stone for him on his way to mediocrity.
> 
> Surely there is conspiracy theory in the bayou, a backdoor deal that fell through, a planned booster meeting that did not occur, an opportunity to start negotiations with Chip Kelly whom they have been talking with secretly all along....
> 
> Perhaps LSU should begin to deemphasize football. Concentrate your efforts on women's track and field. I hear its a lovely sport and the bayou bengals have much greater success in this arena. haha



Well done Jg. I belly laughed.


----------



## coachmo

Well Migillicuty we agree on the jersey thing; however, your previous post can't be an "I gotcha" since you've been gushing over Cook all season! Just sayin!


----------



## JamesTannery

BrettG said:


> Boy tamu looks bad!!


They did look pretty bad, but the young qb got better and settled down as the game went on. IMHO


----------



## JamesTannery

I am looking forward to some good/interesting match-ups over the next couple of days.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Not a bad night at all. Took him playing against a big 12 faux defense to almost get to DC's avg yds per carry.


Just imagine if he could play in The ACC. The team that had a chance to tie the champ @ the end (Questionable finish.) of the game gave up over 6 bills rushing to Baylor. Do tell about those stingy rush defenses.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just imagine if he could play in The ACC. The team that had a chance to tie the champ @ the end (Questionable finish.) of the game gave up over 6 bills rushing to Baylor. Do tell about those stingy rush defenses.


oh Jacob, the one who never lets facts get in his way, please do tell how many top 15 defenses Cook has faced vs fournette, how about top 25 defenses, top 30? I'll save you the trouble and I posted earlier in this thread about it. Cook has faced more. Now run long to your LSU message boards, where you can get back to fantasy land, where LSU actually has a QB, they can get any coach they want, you have the best facilities by far of anyone in the country, play on the best home field advantage, and actually have a relevant program. 

Coach of course I have gushed on Cook, kid is incredibly special and will be better in the league than either LF or Henry. However that previous post was most certainly just a jab. Guess it's hard to infer tone on a message board. That's why I added the smiley. It's just so easy to ruffle purple and mustard feathers.


----------



## coachmo

Migillicuty, I'm in no way ruffled just playing along!!!! Time will tell which RB will be the most successful at the next level barring injury, off field problems, etc.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> Roll Tide!!!!!!!


this post #8 was as appropriate on 8/29 as it is today!

RTR!!!!!!


not to take sides here but:

who cares what a running back does *after* college?

could a top defense be ranked highly because it faces, ehhhh, so so, offenses?(this may include alabama's defense and many of the defensive opponents dalvin cook faced, recall the sec's worst team was within six points of beating both participants in the acc championship game;-))


----------



## DoubleHaul

So, let's see some predictions for the semis!

I can't see Sparty beating AL unless they can't run early and Kiffin panics and starts calling plays from his days as OC for USC with no Leinart to chuck it for him,but they have had some incredible luck this season.

The other one is the most intriguing to me. What will happen when the irresistible force of Big Game Bob meets the immovable object of Clemsoning? I could see a record for turnovers and penalties as each team tries to hand victory to the other side.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> who cares what a running back does *after* college?


Only those who consider college football to be the NFL's minor league.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> oh Jacob, the one who never lets facts get in his way, please do tell how many top 15 defenses Cook has faced vs fournette, how about top 25 defenses, top 30? I'll save you the trouble and I posted earlier in this thread about it. Cook has faced more. Now run long to your LSU message boards, where you can get back to fantasy land, where LSU actually has a QB, they can get any coach they want, you have the best facilities by far of anyone in the country, play on the best home field advantage, and actually have a relevant program.
> 
> Coach of course I have gushed on Cook, kid is incredibly special and will be better in the league than either LF or Henry. However that previous post was most certainly just a jab. Guess it's hard to infer tone on a message board. That's why I added the smiley. It's just so easy to ruffle purple and mustard feathers.


He needs to pick up the pace a bit. Not long until halftime and he currently has 1 yd rushing on 6 carries.


----------



## Migillicutty

For what? To rack up yards in a meaningless bowl game? He will be just fine if healthy next year. Hard to run when the oline still doesn't know how to handle a twist or stunt, and the defense doesn't have to respect the pass because we have a one legged QB or kid that has never played. Houston came to play(it's huge for them), they are fired up. I feared we would be flat for this game.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> For what? To rack up yards in a meaningless bowl game? He will be just fine if healthy next year. Hard to run when the oline still doesn't know how to handle a twist or stunt, and the defense doesn't have to respect the pass because we have a one legged QB or kid that has never played. Houston came to play(it's huge for them), they are fired up. I feared we would be flat for this game.


Curry, I like you, but come on, no bowl game is meaningless to the coach and players. You sound like those Alabama fans that year when the blew a bowl game and the fans said that since it wasn't a title game they didn't really try very hard. Kid dream of playing in a bowl game, even if it isn't the Rose, Cotton, Sugar or Orange.


----------



## Migillicutty

John I think you are right and wrong. This game is a lose lose for FSU, win and you were supposed to beat up Houston, lose and it's a huge deal because it's Houston. FSU played in the NC game and the playoff the last two years. These are still young athletes and it is diffcicult to emplor them that Houston is for real and is going to come to play. Add to that the kids not being nearly as excited or focused for a bowl game that carries much less weight than what they have experienced lately and it is a recipe for what you are seeing. A highly motivated Houston in a game they are absolutely thrilled to be in and a flat FSU team that is going through the motions. 

Didnt help to lose our QB for a couple series and have him one legged. 

So maybe meaningless isn't completely accurate but it's not that far off base either. 

It it wasn't just bama fans, Saban said as much after the game that it's difficult to motivate the kids for these perceived lower level bowls.


----------



## JamesTannery

Either come to play or just sneak out of your room and go get drunk at a bar and show your true colors to your team.


----------



## crackerd

JamesTannery said:


> Either come to play or just sneak out of your room and go get drunk at a bar and show your true colors to your team.


C'mon, man! - Boykin's little scrape with a bicycle cop was premeditated and predicated on setting himself up for a transfer either to 'Cutty Academy (FSU) or All-Bran (All-Bran) as their starting QB next year if the judge will only grant him an extra year of eligibility as "doing community service."

MG


----------



## BrettG

John the exact statements came to mind when I read cutty's post. They played flat the first half, had a good 3rd quarter but the big back couldn't ever get going to take pressure off the sub par play of a bad qb and weak o line. Not to push too much but what's the acc bowl record now? Kinda like the sec last year. 2 big games tonight, would love to see Clemson pull it out but my gut has ou winning.


----------



## coachmo

Migilliculty, sure sounds like excuses you are making in regards to the Seminoles and Cook's underwhelming performance! Cook's 18 carries for 33 yards against that tremendous U of H defense! Wow!!!! Your perspective is so out of whack it's not even funny!! Happy New Year!


----------



## BrettG

Good first half of football.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migilliculty, sure sounds like excuses you are making in regards to the Seminoles and Cook's underwhelming performance! Cook's 18 carries for 33 yards against that tremendous U of H defense! Wow!!!! Your perspective is so out of whack it's not even funny!! Happy New Year!



How about we sucked today. Oline and QB play was atrocious. We got out coached and out hustled by UH. Defense had a few moments but for the most part our defense got sliced through like a hot knife through butter. Overall a poor performance and frustrating to watch. 

Dont think for a second my perspective on some of the reasons why FSU, a team with clearly more overall talent, got whipped by UH, is an excuse for them playing so poorly. They should play better and they should not lose to a team like UH. Don't take my saying that as slighting a well coached UH football squad who deserved to win. 

My perspective is quite clear from both sides. It was a crap game for us to have to play and try to get motivated for, shouldn't matter and we should play better. If you don't understand that you should remove the coach from your handle.


----------



## coachmo

My perspective is very clear. You give facts after being pressed on the subject. No mention of Cook's less than stellar performance or did I overlook it? You seem to find fault with other backs when they have bad games but Cook plays poorly and it's the OL, QB injury, etc. I know all of those are legitimate reasons that hinder a back but I think it's funny how you pick and choose. Talk about removing the hook!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Cook sucked too. Team game. Still the best player on the field, and I've done plenty of praising of LF. It is all in the thread. Happy New Year!


----------



## mngundog

Perhaps the better team, just won.


----------



## Migillicutty

Heading out for NYE festivities so won't get to see Bamas beat down of MSU, but Clemson looks good. Good for them!


----------



## roseberry

congrats to clemson tigers! a very impressive win. 

clemson is a great football team!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> congrats to clemson tigers! a very impressive win.
> 
> clemson is a great football team!


What does Dabo mean?


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> congrats to clemson tigers! a very impressive win.
> 
> clemson is a great football team!


Thank you John...you are a class act!


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> What does Dabo mean?


Head coach in Championship game;-)


----------



## Gary M

Time for State to get it going. GO GREEN!


----------



## Chad Baker

Sec is weak where?


----------



## Kyle Garris

14-0. Go Tigers!!


----------



## Kyle Garris

Dabo's older brother was trying to say, "that boy" when he was a baby but couldn't. It came out as, "Da bo" and Dabo has been his nickname ever since.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Thank you John...you are a class act!


jg, don't give me too much credit. they only had to win 14 in a row to win me over! lol

dr. ed, what does dabo mean? i will give it a shot.......brylcreme-a little dab-o-do-ya?


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> If USC & the Farmers beat the Badgers & the Hawkeyes they will have made my case for a 16 team playoff .


marvin,
i think the results of today's games have made my case to go back to the BCS!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Thank you John...you are a class act!


The problem with him is he doesn't represent the majority of gump fans. Some of my closest friends from The AF days & work are fans of that "team". For those select few, I have the upmost admiration. That is not the case for the majority, IMO. That said, I believe him to have character of the highest level. That's the best compliment I can give to anyone.


----------



## roseberry

jacob, charachter? i also have abounding wealth and distinguished looks. 

remember, falling for internet personnas can be risky. so be careful, don't be naieve(sp) and please don't go out dating women you meet online. you might end up gnawing your arm off......or worse!


now how about a red a$$ed, gump fan, ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The problem with him is he doesn't represent the majority of gump fans. Some of my closest friends from The AF days & work are fans of that "team". For those select few, I have the upmost admiration. That is not the case for the majority, IMO. That said, I believe him to have character of the highest level. That's the best compliment I can give to anyone.


If it makes you feel any better there are a lot of Alabama fans who feel exactly the same way about LSU fans. I love going to BR for games (probably because we win a lot), but a large number of people I know, Alabama and Auburn, refuse to go back because of the way they were treated down there. Whiskey bottles, nachos thrown out of the upper deck, etc.

I guess every fan base has their share.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

well to all my friends in ALABAMA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ROLLLLLLLL TIDE> Great team effort against Michigan State. Congrats to Clemson Fans also ..THE championship game should be a GOOODUN.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> jacob, charachter? i also have abounding wealth and distinguished looks.
> 
> remember, falling for internet personnas can be risky. so be careful, don't be naieve(sp) and please don't go out dating women you meet online. you might end up gnawing your arm off......or worse!
> 
> 
> now how about a red a$$ed, gump fan, ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!


This wasn't a case of MSU not showing up, the Tide was just way to much for them to handle. So much for them being one dimensional. Did Henry play last night?
Thankfully, my Buckeyes didn't make it this year so they were spared that beat down.


----------



## huntinman

Dabo... "All I know is we going to the Natty!"

http://es.pn/1IHf9jB


----------



## jgsanders

*Dear Joe Mixon*










This is what it feels like to get hit so hard you lose consciousness before you ever hit the ground. Of course, this was another man delivering the hit, not a man hitting a woman.


----------



## roseberry

i thought jg might find that clip!!!!!!!

great games today:
i like *tennessee*, *michigan*(sorry buck, gator scoring is tough), *tosu*(tim, they have more talent than anyone. just getting them to do it?), *iowa* to upset, *ol' miss*(hopeful pick)


----------



## huntinman

I have to say that most of these targeting calls which end up ejecting defensive players from the game are total pantywaist BS. The OSU linebacker got tossed and he barely touched the QB. 

Seems the refs are overreacting just like every other well intention rule change etc... Let them play!

For the record... I like both teams and don't care who wins.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> i thought jg might find that clip!!!!!!!
> 
> great games today: *iowa* to upset, *ol' miss*(hopeful pick)


That would be difficult since Iowa is playing Stanford and Ole Miss is playing Okie Lite, not like you to be that far off, too much New Year's cheer?


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> That would be difficult since Iowa is playing Stanford and Ole Miss is playing Okie Lite, not like you to be that far off, too much New Year's cheer?


I think it reads Iowa and Ol' Miss are his picks to win.


----------



## roseberry

tim is correct, i picked iowa. they are behind by 100 or so in the first quarter!

mcCaffrey for president!


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> I think it reads Iowa and Ol' Miss are his picks to win.


If so already missed on the first, Iowa unlikely to mount a comeback, that would be an upset except Iowa is ranked higher than Stanford.


----------



## huntinman

I just have one thing to say about the Rose Bowl...

#5!


----------



## schaeffer

After watching Alabama yesterday, I was convinced that they were the best college team. Still think that, but watching Stanford put a whipping on Iowa, it diminishes the Alabama victory over Michigan State. Ohio State IMHO was clearly the best team in that conference


----------



## JamesTannery

Very disappointed in the games today. Too many blow-outs.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> I just have one thing to say about the Rose Bowl...
> 
> #5!


He is almost a one man gang


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> He is almost a one man gang


24 touches... 374 yards. The boy can play.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Before I do the Stanford gloat, I want to thank John Robinson for being such a class act. My phone rang just as I was sitting down to watch the beginning of the game, almost didn't answer but was prepared to say "call back later" and it was John wishing Stanford the very best. Good on you, John. And, when I was ready to jump on Crackerd for not waving the red and white pom poms, he sent me a private message praising the Farm. See, I have outed you, Michael! You actually do have a heart.

My daughter (also a Stanfordite) was watching outside Boston, and the 16 yo grand-daughter, Junior in High School, was drooling over Number 5 and reviewing college choices after seeing him in action.

I didn't get all the details, but I believe the announcers pointed out that Shaw has had 99% of players getting their degrees. 

The only thing I found disappointing was that the cameras showed the Iowa Band, but when the Stanford Band started with a formation, they pulled way, way back for a scenic view of the surrounding area. I know The Band is known for not being politically correct, but they should have at least given them the chance to prove it.

Glenda


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Glenda Brown said:


> The only thing I found disappointing was that the cameras showed the Iowa Band, but when the Stanford Band started with a formation, they pulled way, way back for a scenic view of the surrounding area. I know The Band is known for not being politically correct, but they should have at least given them the chance to prove it.
> 
> Glenda


Yes they should have given them the chance to prove it! 

Congratulations from a Beaver!


----------



## Chad Baker

Besides Florida the Sec looks like to me they are as dominant as we southerns think they are!


----------



## Tim Mc

I sure hope the All -American linebacker from ND isn't hurt as seriously as he looked to be.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chad Baker said:


> Besides Florida the Sec looks like to me they are as dominant as we southerns think they are!


Don't worry. Migglywiggly will be back to try to spin his web and debunk the myth that is SEC Football.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

A few days after Kevin Steele left LSU to be the DC @ AU, LSU hires Dave Aranda for the DC gig. That's a superb hire.


----------



## John Robinson

Alabama, Stanford, Ohio State and LSU looked dominant. Michigan State, Iowa and Oklahoma looked like they didn't belong. I don't know what to make of Clemson, but I think Alabama is going to wipe them out.


----------



## EdA

Okie and Okie State both lose badly, the great state of Oklahoma 37 the old South 85


----------



## Chad Baker

How about the Vols!
This Ole Miss team has been very dominant. I think I have watched a couple pro bowlers tonight. Treadway and Kelly! 
Osu should have started Walsh!


----------



## roseberry

rebs looked very good, kelley is a top returning quarterback in sec and nation.
vols looked very good, dobbs is a top returning quarterback in sec and nation.

stanford looked *VERY GOOD*, note at 5:20 in post #1505 i suggest running mccafrey for president. glenda and bill, i must admit #5 was dominant against iowa in the caucasion bowl!;-)


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I don't know what to make of Clemson, but I think Alabama is going to wipe them out.


john,

i only watched the clemson/notre dame game, a little fsu and the acc championship game this year. clemson looked very good in all three, so what? 

yesterday afternoon against oklahoma i thought clemson looked like a *great team*! their defense looked shockingly good to me. i just do not see a "wipe out" in any shape, form or fashion!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Okie and Okie State both lose badly, the great state of Oklahoma 37 the old South 85


doc, seems only one dude in the twelve was doin any hittin' at all this week............Treyvon Boykin!;-)

disclaimer: i hope mr. boykin doesn't get into too much trouble for his mistake. i really like watching him play. his apology statement seemed sincere and complete. i know we are talking about a young man's life here, but i did think what i said was sort of funny.



today i like hawgs, dawgs, ducks and devils!


----------



## swliszka

Varsity teams won - Junior Varsity lost ...boring ..


----------



## DoubleHaul

Chad Baker said:


> How about the Vols!


They are going to be tough next year for sure. I've got to get me some of those orange checkerboard overalls for our next FT--at least in time for the Fall one.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> i only watched the clemson/notre dame game, a little fsu and the acc championship game this year. clemson looked very good in all three, so what?
> 
> yesterday afternoon against oklahoma i thought clemson looked like a *great team*! their defense looked shockingly good to me. i just do not see a "wipe out" in any shape, form or fashion!


John you've been sandbagging and downplaying expectations of Bama all year long, you're like the anti-Jacob here. I can understand you not wanting to jinx them going into the National Championship, but it has been clear to me from midseason long that Alabama is the real deal and on a mission to redeem themselves after last year's bowl game loss. Add to that that now I think Coker is a much-much better quarterback than he has been given credit for. They truly are a three dimensional team, load up to stop Henry and you have a very accurate, cool under pressure Coker to deal with man to man. I'll admit to not knowing much about Clemson, but having watched all the major bowl games this week, I wasn't as impressed by their win over an overrated Oklahoma than I was by the Tide's victory over Michigan State. I wish we could have seen a rematch of Alabama and Ohio State, that might have been a better game. BTW if they held off on Heisman voting I wonder if Stanford #5 would have won, Elliot looked good too.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> i think the results of today's games have made my case to go back to the BS!


You were a day early . The results of the NY's day games showed me that, at the least, Stanford,
OSU, a couple of other SEC schools (including the one that beat AL in the regular season), Houston 
& possibly MI should have been in the playoffs. Given that AL plays a cupcake schedule reminiscent 
of Miami in the days of AD Sam Jankovich, a good stretch of top competition would probably do them 
in . It did show the big 12 as being over-hyped! 

BTW, fixed your post .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> ..*.Given that AL plays a cupcake schedule *reminiscent
> of Miami in the days of AD Sam Jankovich, a good stretch of top competition would probably do them
> in .


Marvin, if you'll pardon the alliteration so as not to hark back to your CCC days during the first FDR administration, consensus considered those cupcakes as constituting the second-toughest schedule in college football this year.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Marvin, if you'll pardon the alliteration so as not to hark back to your CCC days during the first FDR administration, consensus considered those cupcakes as constituting the second-toughest schedule in college football this year.
> 
> MG


Other than your good point about Alabama's competition, I agree with Marvin's other points. As a true fan I would have loved to see Ohio State and Stanford in the mix of playoff teams. A Stanford Alabama showdown would be awesome to see. I'm not too excited about Clemson-Alabama, I expect a Bama blowout.


----------



## roseberry

marvin,
i agree, but consider:
stanford was in the playoff - they lost to notre dame.
ohio state was in the playoff - they lost to michigan state.
michigan was in the playoff - they lost to ohio state.
Ol'miss was in the playoff - they lost to arkansas.
houston was in the playoff - they lost to uconn.

that said, ohio state is the most talented team in america. prob nine guys in round one and two nfl. but they played only two inspired games all year, those after losing their conference. yes they should be there and they only have themselves to blame. many buckeyes will have several million to help them forget the disappointment.

john,
yes, if the voting were today mccafrey could certainly win. deservedly so!

however, henry was just as devastating to the spartan's defense. he pancaked at least five defenders on every play. when the qb stuck the ball out to him and pulled back, three linebackers and at least one safety got killed in play action, then he picked up one in actual pass protection! right? so if the voting were today, henry could certainly win. deservedly so!;-)


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> i agree, but consider:
> *stanford was in the playoff - they lost to notre dame.
> ohio state was in the playoff - they lost to michigan state.
> michigan was in the playoff - they lost to ohio state.
> Ol'miss was in the playoff - they lost to arkansas.
> houston was in the playoff - they lost to uconn.*
> 
> that said, ohio state is the most talented team in america. prob nine guys in round one and two nfl. but they played only two inspired games all year, those after losing their conference. yes they should be there and they only have themselves to blame. many buckeyes will have several million to help them forget the disappointment.
> 
> john,
> yes, if the voting were today mccafrey could certainly win. deservedly so!
> 
> however, henry was just as devastating to the spartan's defense. he pancaked at least five defenders on every play. when the qb stuck the ball out to him and pulled back, three linebackers and at least one safety got killed in play action, then he picked up one in actual pass protection! right? so if the voting were today, henry could certainly win. deservedly so!;-)


This is the gist of the argument between the consider every game of the season versus the where we are at the end of the year guys like myself. By that argument Mississippi State is a better team than Alabama and would likely beat Stanford, Ohio State and Michigan. The great teams evolve through the year, getting better and better until they reach their peak at the end of the season. I can see an argument for giving extra credit to that rare team that excels from beginning to end, but personally I want the actual best team at the end of the year to prevail.

Regarding the Heisman, if I were a voting member I would have voted for Henry before and really considered him even after yesterday. It really comes down to two different styles of running back and which you prefer. The good news is McCaffery is back next year to give it another go.


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> i agree, but consider:
> stanford was in the playoff - they lost to notre dame.
> ohio state was in the playoff - they lost to michigan state.
> michigan was in the playoff - they lost to ohio state.
> Ol'miss was in the playoff - they lost to arkansas.
> houston was in the playoff - they lost to uconn.
> 
> that said, ohio state is the most talented team in america. prob nine guys in round one and two nfl. but they played only two inspired games all year, those after losing their conference. yes they should be there and they only have themselves to blame. many buckeyes will have several million to help them forget the disappointment.
> 
> john,
> yes, if the voting were today mccafrey could certainly win. deservedly so!
> 
> however, henry was just as devastating to the spartan's defense. he pancaked at least five defenders on every play. when the qb stuck the ball out to him and pulled back, three linebackers and at least one safety got killed in play action, then he picked up one in actual pass protection! right? so if the voting were today, henry could certainly win. deservedly so!;-)


By that logic Alabama was in the playoffs and lost to Ole Miss............. Perhaps just give Clemson the trophy?????????


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> By that logic Alabama was in the playoffs and lost to Ole Miss............. Perhaps just give Clemson the trophy?????????


several doofusses had to "let them back in" didn't they? in the old days clemson would have already won one national championship


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, if you'll pardon the alliteration so as not to hark back to your CCC days during the first FDR administration, consensus considered those cupcakes as constituting the second-toughest schedule in college football this year.
> 
> MG


IMO, consensus is created by having the best hype - but my FB pelts are meager, so what do I know .



roseberry said:


> marvin,
> i agree, but consider:
> stanford was in the playoff - they lost to notre dame.
> ohio state was in the playoff - they lost to michigan state.
> michigan was in the playoff - they lost to ohio state.
> Ol'miss was in the playoff - they lost to arkansas.
> houston was in the playoff - they lost to uconn.
> 
> that said, ohio state is the most talented team in america. prob nine guys in round one and two nfl. but they played only two inspired games all year, those after losing their conference. yes they should be there and they only have themselves to blame. many buckeyes will have several million to help them forget the disappointment.
> 
> john,
> yes, if the voting were today mccafrey could certainly win. deservedly so!
> 
> however, henry was just as devastating to the spartan's defense. he pancaked at least five defenders on every play. when the qb stuck the ball out to him and pulled back, three linebackers and at least one safety got killed in play action, then he picked up one in actual pass protection! right? so if the voting were today, henry could certainly win. deservedly so!;-)


I believe Stanford's losses were to NW & the Ducks - the rest I don't follow that close. 

After reading the article on MSU on the web, I'm not sure MSU's coach isn't guilty 
of what many dog trainers are the week before the nationals , again IMO.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> IMO, consensus is created by having the best hype - but my FB pelts are meager, so what do I know .


Dunno 'bout that, you bore witness, well, second-hand witness to a 63-yard drop-kick - cuts plenty of ice with me even if it didn't quite clear the Corn Palace.

But there's always an outlier, Marvin - like, you know, the Helena red lantern district you cited a couple pages back in this thread. I give you the great Myrna Loy - was watching her elegance in "The Thin Man" between boring Orange Bowl plays New Year's Eve, and thinking "Good thing she never knew Marvin's take on the distaff demographics of her old hometown"...she might've sicced Asta on you!

MG


----------



## crackerd

PS. I've come to think of Glenda as the Myrna Loy of the annual rtf College Football thread - restrained exuberance, pluck and devilish wit - know what I mean? Come back, Glenda, you can even nominate me for the Wisenheimer Trophy if that's what it takes to get YBB back in your good graces!

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> PS. I've come to think of Glenda as the Myrna Loy of the annual rtf College Football thread - restrained exuberance, pluck and devilish wit - know what I mean? Come back, Glenda, you can even nominate me for the Wisenheimer Trophy if that's what it takes to get YBB back in your good graces!
> 
> MG


Myrna Loy in The Best Years of Our Lives was awesome, same with all those Thin Man movies. Born and raised in Montana along with Gary Cooper.


----------



## Glenda Brown

I am mulling, Crackerd, mulling.

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda Brown said:


> I am mulling, Crackerd, mulling.
> 
> Glenda


Make him squirm Glenda, he deserves it


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, SEC running backs! LF, Henry now Collins, who's best? Tough call.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Wow, SEC running backs! LF, Henry now Collins, who's best? Tough call.


If you steal enough hubcaps, you get really fast & shifty .


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> John you've been sandbagging and downplaying expectations of Bama all year long, you're like the anti-Jacob here. I can understand you not wanting to jinx them going into the National Championship, but it has been clear to me from midseason long that Alabama is the real deal and on a mission to redeem themselves after last year's bowl game loss.


Appears that roseberry and Jacob had a postgame huddle and struck a note of what Glenda would call "comity" - by agreeing on a designated driver home on the point of SEC postseason supremacy - so far:






MG


----------



## schaeffer

If Oregon holds on and Arizona State prevails tonite looks like the PAC 12 is going to have the best bowl record. SEC second


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> If you steal enough hubcaps, you get really fast & shifty .


collins can run with an entire car on his back if he wants to marvin!

btw, remind me that if anyone schedules a game where i have to play the ducks, punching a policeman is a better option!

lsu dad, too funny mg!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Appears that roseberry and Jacob had a postgame huddle and struck a note of what Glenda would call "comity" - by agreeing on a designated driver home on the point of SEC postseason supremacy - so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


LOL. That's good stuff there. "There was a football. Alabama came out in those ugly uniforms of theirs. There was a team from up north that had on uniforms. Don't you dare call what happened last night a game." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bamajeff

schaeffer said:


> If Oregon holds on and Arizona State prevails tonite looks like the PAC 12 is going to have the best bowl record. SEC second


Actually, they would both be tied at 8-2 with Alabama left to play in the playoff finals.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> If Oregon holds on and Arizona State prevails tonite looks like the PAC 12 is going to have the best bowl record. SEC second


Good jinx Schaffer


----------



## EdA

Killer Frogs 47 Quack Quack Quack 41!


----------



## John Robinson

What is it with Oregon and bowl games?


----------



## schaeffer

Wow, should have kept my damn mouth shut.


----------



## Chad Baker

Just how many more points have the SEC teams scored over their opponents in these bowl games?


----------



## John Robinson

Chad Baker said:


> Just how many more points have the SEC teams scored over their opponents in these bowl games?


I have no idea. How many more have they scored, and what's the point?


----------



## bamajeff

Chad Baker said:


> Just how many more points have the SEC teams scored over their opponents in these bowl games?


8-2 with an avg margin of victory of 26 pts


----------



## mngundog

bamajeff said:


> 8-2 with an avg margin of victory of 26 pts


Well done, they even had one upset among ranked opponents. Got to love the era of everyone gets a ribbon.


----------



## bamajeff

mngundog said:


> Well done, they even had one upset among ranked opponents. Got to love the era of everyone gets a ribbon.



Agree...when you have 5-7 teams going to bowl games, there are WAY too many.


----------



## EdA

bamajeff said:


> Agree...when you have 5-7 teams going to bowl games, they are WAY too many.


You don't have to watch, it's optional. 

So far 7-5 W VA vs 6-6 AZ State is one of the more entertaining games of the week.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> So far 7-5 W VA vs 6-6 AZ State is one of the more entertaining games of the week.


Yeah, game ended about 3 a.m. - not sure if the clock ran out or the two QBs' arms fell off first. But* looky here who scored the 'Eers winning TD* - Glenda (or Lane Kiffin) can tell y'all his "pedigree."

MG


----------



## Chad Baker

Guys I agree there are way too many bowl games. My point earlier simple. Lots of talk about this conference or that conference are the tougher one to play in. I was making the observation that apparently with the bowl records of 8 wins and average points winning by 26 that maybe some people with common sense would see that winning either the east or west side of the Sec is a big deal with the way they have handled the rest of country their axz.


----------



## Tim Mc

Chad Baker said:


> Guys I agree there are way too many bowl games. My point earlier simple. Lots of talk about this conference or that conference are the tougher one to play in. I was making the observation that apparently with the bowl records of 8 wins and average points winning by 26 that maybe some people with common sense would see that winning either the east or west side of the Sec is a big deal with the way they have handled the rest of country their axz.


We missed you last year


----------



## jgsanders

*Short term memories Tim---here is last year's headline on the might SEC*



Tim Mc said:


> We missed you last year


*What the hell happened to the SEC West?*










Kevin C. Cox/Getty Images

The alleged best division in history went 2-5 in bowl games? So were we all wrong about them all along?


----------



## jgsanders

Chad Baker said:


> Guys I agree there are way too many bowl games. My point earlier simple. Lots of talk about this conference or that conference are the tougher one to play in. I was making the observation that apparently with the bowl records of 8 wins and average points winning by 26 that maybe some people with common sense would see that winning either the east or west side of the Sec is a big deal with the way they have handled the rest of country their axz.


Care to talk specifically about the mighty SEC east, or are we clinging to the success of our cousins in the west division? I couldn't stomach another second of watching Florida play....it's embarrassing.


----------



## Glenda Brown

In response to Crackerd's 1557, the winning touch down for West Virginia was made by David Sills, Grandson of Nelson Sills! 

Crackerd--- tried to response to you privately and your mailbox is full. I'm still mulling.

Glenda


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> The alleged best division in history went 2-5 in bowl games? So were we all wrong about them all along?


maybe instead of the rtfcfb forum, tim *missed chad *last year at at the naftc. chad has been kinda like the tide of am's, 2 of the last five. but chad may not be in that tough a division either!;-)

we watched a big twelve powerhouse play the acc coastal's contribution to the acc championship game too........as much as we could stomach anyway.


----------



## Chad Baker

Yes I said earlier besides Florida and shucks they beat the Vols earlier in the year. Guess I will go crawl back under a rock until next year. 
On another note our company is doing all the work at Bristol Motor Speedway right after the August race for the meeting of the Vols and VA TECH. There are hop to break a all time attendance record with the game. We will be placing 10000 tons of stone and sand on top of the infield for the Astro turf to be placed on, it's going to be a pretty cool job in a tight time frame. Our town is almost exactly in the middle between Knoxville and Blacksburg!


----------



## Marvin S

Chad Baker said:


> Yes I said earlier besides Florida and shucks they beat the Vols earlier in the year. Guess I will go crawl back under a rock until next year.
> On another note our company is doing all the work at Bristol Motor Speedway right after the August race for the meeting of the Vols and VA TECH. There are hop to break a all time attendance record with the game. We will be placing 10000 tons of stone and sand on top of the infield for the Astro turf to be placed on, it's going to be a pretty cool job in a tight time frame. Our town is almost exactly in the middle between Knoxville and Blacksburg!


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Okay just mention a comment here Way out of order probably but already messed up on another thread. Detroit Lions won today!!! Not that it matters except for us fans. No thread on RTF to but in.


----------



## Migillicutty

So let me make sure I've got this correct, the SEC is an unstoppable juggernaut EXCEPT the East Champion. Ok that makes sense.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> So let me make sure I've got this correct, the SEC is an unstoppable juggernaut EXCEPT the East Champion. Ok that makes sense.


correct! without question, if one looks *only* at the 2015-16 bowl games results! (not last year's results)  

we have been watching football all season and as such have some backgoud and opinion on the matter. but imagine a football fan from mars lands on earth knowing nothing about our college game. the first thing he does to educate himself, since he is a fan of football on his own planet, is to pick up a sunday paper, or maybe read a football thread on rtf. by reading the results, statistics and commentaries of the last three weeks, this "planetary traveler" would be able to reach no more than two obvious conclusions with the bowl data provided:

1. the sec is an unstoppable juggernaut EXCEPT for the east champion!

2. this Dalvin Cook guy really sucks!;-)


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> correct! without question, if one looks *only* at the 2015-16 bowl games results! (not last year's results)
> 
> we have been watching football all season and as such have some backgoud and opinion on the matter. but imagine a football fan from mars lands on earth knowing nothing about our college game. the first thing he does to educate himself, since he is a fan of football on his own planet, is to pick up a sunday paper, or maybe read a football thread on rtf. by reading the results, statistics and commentaries of the last three weeks, this "planetary traveler" would be able to reach no more than two obvious conclusions with the bowl data provided:
> 
> 1. the sec is an unstoppable juggernaut EXCEPT for the east champion!
> 
> 2. this Dalvin Cook guy really sucks!;-)


Excellent John!


----------



## BonMallari

looks like Texas A&M and OU traded QB's and didn't cost either school a dime

Kyler Murray transfers to OU and Trevor Knight who will be graduating will go to TAMU where he will be eligible to play immediately..

looks like Russell Wilson started a trend in CFB


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think TAMU got the best end of the trade. But only time will tell.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think TAMU got the best end of the trade. But only time will tell.


so what happens to Hubenak (sp) when Knight beats him out for the starting QB job in the spring...IMO bringing in the senior to your program sends out a very poor message to your team...Look at FSU this year, they bring in Golston from Notre Dame and then Oregon brings in Adams, neither team seemed to be solidly behind their one year and done wonders...what underclassmen wants to stick around when they can be replaced by a senior transfer


----------



## BrettG

BonMallari said:


> so what happens to Hubenak (sp) when Knight beats him out for the starting QB job in the spring...IMO bringing in the senior to your program sends out a very poor message to your team...Look at FSU this year, they bring in Golston from Notre Dame and then Oregon brings in Adams, neither team seemed to be solidly behind their one year and done wonders...what underclassmen wants to stick around when they can be replaced by a senior transfer



I agree, this doesn't set a program up as one interested in developing talent. Ive seen numerous mlb teams take this approach with free agency and over the long haul the teams suffer.


----------



## roseberry

auburn did ok with that "one and done", cam newton.

also jacob, get over there and keep those boys from stabbing one another!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think Jake Hubernek will win the competition but any starter is only one play away from being injured and you need a good back up. With only one qb on the team you need someone who can step in. I suspect they will bring in another juco qb too. Remember Jake was third string at beginning of the year.
A five star is in the wings for 2017 so an intermediate player is needed. I hope Jake plays well enough so they can red shirt the 2017 recruit, Tate Martell. It will do wonders for his development. Johnny Manzell red shirted his freshman year as did Mike Evans, I believe.


----------



## roseberry

wayne,
i hear tamu lost an athletic director today.
is this a case of, "since we can't question the effectiveness of our coach, let's change athletic directors"


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No, probably a question of he and Sumlin not having a great relationship and the president/chancellor and board of reagents wanting to be in charge. Typical organization conflicts at the college level.
Only Saban is excempt from this meddling.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, Does AL have an Athletic Director? Or the better question: who is going to be the next football coach after Monday?
The outcome of Monday's game can be a mixed blessing.


----------



## roseberry

Bill Battle is alabama's athletic director. he followed the now revered Mal Moore, deceased. prior to hiring coach Saban, Mal Moore was often referred to as "malfunction moore". Battle was a Bryant player and coached the university of tennessee in the early seventies(#7 Condredge Holloway days).

rumors are circulating that if Coach Saban wins a national championship on monday night he will leave alabama. 
all i got to say about that is..........*HE AINT WON IT YET!!!!!*

if Nick Saban leaves alabama he owes alabama fans nothing. i speak for myself but think many others feel that we are lucky to have had him, we will be even luckier if he stays.


----------



## jgsanders

You know....that Clemson oculus built earlier this year sure does resemble the national championship trophy...


You keep a real close eye on that trophy this week Larry Culpepper......


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> Bill Battle is alabama's athletic director. he followed the now revered Mal Moore, deceased. prior to hiring coach Saban, Mal Moore was often referred to as "malfunction moore". Battle was a Bryant player and coached the university of tennessee in the early seventies(#7 Condredge Holloway days).
> 
> rumors are circulating that if Coach Saban wins a national championship on monday night he will leave alabama.
> all i got to say about that is..........*HE AINT WON IT YET!!!!!*
> 
> if Nick Saban leaves alabama he owes alabama fans nothing. i speak for myself but think many others feel that we are lucky to have had him, we will be even luckier if he stays.



Tuscaloosa or San Francisco or Tuscaloosa or New York?

That's a tough one


----------



## bamajeff

Franco said:


> Tuscaloosa or San Francisco or Tuscaloosa or New York?
> 
> That's a tough one


For a boy(and a girl) who grew up in rural West Virginia, and the boy(man) still chews Red Man on his morning drive to work, I'm not sure San Francisco or New York are all that appealing. I don't think he goes back to the NFL win or lose, IMO. We'll soon find out. But like roseberry said, if he leaves we'll thank him for restoring our greatness and be thankful for his time here. He's the best college football coach ever, IMO. And that's strong statement coming from an Alabama fan.


----------



## roseberry

are new york and san francisco that much better than cosmopolitan austin was last year? 

new york at least has a qb. so i give it a chance. sf, no qb, no chance. 

your team, new orleans is much closer and familiar. he may want to know what life woulda been like if he woulda had drew to begin with? idk?


i did see espn's bama haters, *danny and joey *from the "esso bar" tonight in sc. both took their last and final opportunity to pick against the tide on monday night! i like it!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> are new york and san francisco that much better than cosmopolitan austin was last year?
> 
> new york at least has a qb. so i give it a chance. sf, no qb, no chance.
> 
> your team, new orleans is much closer and familiar. he may want to know what life woulda been like if he woulda had drew to begin with? idk?
> 
> 
> i did see espn's bama haters, *danny and joey *from the "esso bar" tonight in sc. both took their last and final opportunity to pick against the tide on monday night! i like it!


First, let me agree with BamaJeff regarding Sabin. That is, as much as I hate to admit it. 

SF is a very cool town, way cooler than Austin. Carmel, Big Sur, NAPA Valley, Fisherman's Warf and a hell of a lot more. Problem is bad ownership in SF since Eddie left.

NY, is loaded with SEC players. Plus Ms Sabin would have plenty of places to spend Nick's money. She wouldn't have to drive an hour to B'ham ;-)


Face it, that's a tough drive for Nick on Sundays when he wants to down a beer or three.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

SF has lots of money beneath the cap. And draft choices aplenty. According to Mike and Mike in the Morning, ESPN.


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> First, let me agree with BamaJeff regarding Sabin. That is, as much as I hate to admit it.
> 
> SF is a very cool town, way cooler than Austin. Carmel, Big Sur, NAPA Valley, Fisherman's Warf and a hell of a lot more. Problem is bad ownership in SF since Eddie left.
> 
> NY, is loaded with SEC players. Plus Ms Sabin would have plenty of places to spend Nick's money. She wouldn't have to drive an hour to B'ham ;-)
> 
> 
> Face it, that's a tough drive for Nick on Sundays when he wants to down a beer or three.


Considering Nick's track record in the NFL, is he a top three choice? Not sure its a take your pick situation for him, although I have no don't he will have a job if he wants one.


----------



## Migillicutty

Imagine if everyone would have written off Bilichek and Carroll after their first stints as NFL head coaches.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> i did see espn's bama haters, *danny and joey *from the "esso bar" tonight in sc. both took their last and final opportunity to pick against the tide on monday night! i like it!


Maybe you didn't know who else was in Tiger Town. ESPN's Sam Ponder and Lindsay Czarniak. I'm sure Paul Finebaum is in Tuscaloosa hanging out, maybe Jesse Palmer is too..


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> Imagine if everyone would have written off Bilichek and Carroll after their first stints as NFL head coaches.


Belichick is a 40 year NFL guy, after an unsuccessful head coaching bid, he worked his way back up through the ranks as an assistant again. Don't see the comparison there.

Carroll had twice the NFL experience as Sabin, and a plus .500 record in the NFL (head coach) prior to the Sea Chickens hire and was hardly offered a primo job.

Lou Holtz went 3-10 with the Jets.


----------



## EdA

Please excuse invoking logic with regard to Saban but he is, I think, 64 years old, he couldn't possibly spend the money he has already made, and he has lifetime tenure in Tuscaloosa. Why on earth would he leave for the uncertainty of the NFL where the average tenure for a head coach is probably less than 4 years?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ed, There are some reports that Saban made some bad investments and is in significant debt (real estate?). This came out in the failed attempt but UT. Don't know if it is true or not. Finnebaum has mentioned it a couple of times too. Most recently he suggested that Saban is looking at the NFL as a way to build up a retirement nest egg.
Maybe John has some insight on this.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The new AD and OC are in place at TAMU. I'm not sure how I feel about the OC hire.


----------



## bamajeff

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ed, There are some reports that Saban made some bad investments and is in significant debt (real estate?). This came out in the failed attempt but UT. Don't know if it is true or not. Finnebaum has mentioned it a couple of times too. Most recently he suggested that Saban is looking at the NFL as a way to build up a retirement nest egg.
> Maybe John has some insight on this.


Those failed investments were paid off a couple of years ago by Alabama boosters. On the retirement deal, if you work for the university for 25 years, you get lifetime retirement which translates to about 80% of the annual salary at the time you retire for the rest of your life. Strong rumor is that Saban will coach 7 or so more years making it to 15+ years in the system. The remaining ten +/- years will be bought out and he will be vested. That would put him about 5+ million/yr when he does hang it up. That value is likely to go up as he gets raises the next few years. That sounds like a pretty good retirement nest egg to me.


----------



## Brad Turner

Any thoughts on Tennessee letting DC Jancek go yesterday? Personally, I get it. Too many early season let downs on defense to be a major contender in the SEC. Should be a pretty attractive job for a DC... lots of talent coming back. Lots of names being thrown around, but the main one seems to be Shoop. I know he turned down the LSU job (the "expert" will probably tell me he'd never go to UT, if he wouldn't go to Baton Rouge) and the AU job, but to be honest AU is a mess and there was a lot of uncertainty at LSU last year. It will be interesting to see who we get.


----------



## bamajeff

Brad Turner said:


> Any thoughts on Tennessee letting DC Jancek go yesterday? Personally, I get it. Too many early season let downs on defense to be a major contender in the SEC. Should be a pretty attractive job for a DC... lots of talent coming back. Lots of names being thrown around, but the main one seems to be Shoop. I know he turned down the LSU job (the expert will probably tell me he'd never go to UT, if he wouldn't go to Baton Rouge) and the AU job, but to be honest AU is a mess and there was a lot of uncertainty at LSU last year. It will be interesting to see who we get.


Are they targeting Gene Chizik? If so, would be a good hire, IMO.


----------



## Brad Turner

bamajeff said:


> Are they targeting Gene Chizik? If so, would be a good hire, IMO.


I have heard Chizik being mentioned...I would be ok with him

It better be a home a homerun. Expectations are high in Knoxville for next season. This is a make or break hire for Butch


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Maybe you didn't know who else was in Tiger Town. ESPN's Sam Ponder and Lindsay Czarniak. I'm sure Paul Finebaum is in Tuscaloosa hanging out, maybe Jesse Palmer is too..


nice to know something good came out of all this!

i think those who know me will concurr that i am secure enough in my own masculinity, hetrosexuality and passive aggressive homophobia to make this statement. finebaum don't do a lot, but that jesse palmer is a damn good lookin' man!;-)


----------



## crackerd

Next to Ted Cruz, gotta be the handsomest Canadian-Delawarean out there! Also thinking (securing hetero tractor beam now) that Jesse will be reunited with that other fellow when he's cast in "Star Trek IX" as Capt. James Tiberius Kirk III with Ferengi Finebaum (no FX needed) as chief mess officer.

Speaking of: Wayne, where you getting all your outdated Saban info - from seances with Blackie Sherrod?

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Speaking of: Wayne, where you getting all your outdated Saban info - from seances with Blackie Sherrod?
> 
> MG


:lol::lolrobably only you, Wayne, and I have any idea who Blackie Sherrod was and I'm not sure about Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Blackie sent me a text yesterday. Time will tell. Maybe an annuity of $5 million is not enough for Saban.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ed, What do you think of the new OC. Sounds like he may bring in his own crew. A total house cleaning is necessary for the offense.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ed, What do you think of the new OC. Sounds like he may bring in his own crew. A total house cleaning is necessary for the offense.


He seems to have a good resume and a good working relationship with the head coach, Hundley was one of the best QBs in the country so hopefully no more 5 star QB recruit defections


----------



## mngundog

......................


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 5X FCS NCAA Champions in a row..better than 124 other teams...Wow!


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> NDSU 5X FCS NCAA Champions in a row..better than 124 other teams...Wow!


Beat Appalachian State, FCS powerhouse that narrowly lost to SEC powerhouse Auburn  . Does that mean the Summit League 
is as good as the SEC  ?


----------



## roseberry

one last time,

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad Turner

First time in a number of years that I have been excited about a coaching hire at UT. There are no excuses for the Vols next year. This defense should be nasty


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> one last time,
> 
> *ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!*


Yes, certainly that refrain, but also gotta set Marvin straight on the FCS powerhouse bidness before the bigger game tonight.



Marvin S said:


> Beat Appalachian State, FCS powerhouse that narrowly lost to SEC powerhouse Auburn .


'Tis true that the Bisons' latest FCS championship came at the expense of a school that lies in the Appalachians, technically the foothills of the Appalachian range, though it weren't Appy State, but one of my own alma maters of another name what got bulldozed by NoDakState. We had a transfer once from All-Bran (Auburn), a RB and city boy, who took a camping trip into them foothills and took along with him some controlled substances and a couple of DBs as company. Next thing I knew, they was taking a hatchet to the spare tire of this RB's almost brand-new sports car (thanky, All-Bran), trying to cut it up and use the rubber to start a fire to keep from freezing to death. Recall they made it out alive with a modicum of disciplinary action taken, even back in them days, even back in deepest, darkest Alabama.

Lastly, Marvin, you must recall your contemporary Groucho Marx's famous pronouncement about hunting elephants in Alabama, "where the Tuscaloosa (where tusks are looser)."






Won't be no losers, tusks or tsk-tsk, in Tuscaloosa tonight.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> one last time,
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!


Good luck with your boys tonight. I'm hoping for an exciting game. Rooting for clemson, nothing against the Tide , but their fans have enjoyed 
lots of success in recent years, it would be nice to see Clemson fan base get to celebrate.


----------



## Franco

Bama is a 7 point favorite. Got to love Clemson plus the 7 in what should be a close game. ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> one last time,
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!


One last game with St. Nick. Enjoy it. 




Brad Turner said:


> First time in a number of years that I have been excited about a coaching hire at UT. There are no excuses for the Vols next year. This defense should be nasty


Bob Shoop is a superb hire by UT. 



Franco said:


> Bama is a 7 point favorite. Got to love Clemson plus the 7 in what should be a close game. ;-)


The gump DL will destroy Clemson. Unless you're like me, working nights @ the moment, you should be in bed @ a decent time tonight.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, happy to hear you think so highly of Jack Armstrong, All-American boy (Shoop) - just so you know, I helped him get his first coaching job out of Yale (and no, it wasn't as head coach at Columbia, *that* misadventure came a little later). Shoopy's departure from Penn State has methinking that the Franklin Potemkin Village is a year away from collapse. Plus he wanted to make some of those SEC DC-caliber greenbacks.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> One last game with St. Nick. Enjoy it.
> 
> The gump DL will destroy Clemson. Unless you're like me, working nights @ the moment, you should be in bed @ a decent time tonight.


Wishful thinking on the first one, although to be fair you never say never.

Your mouth to God's ear on the DL. I don't see how Clemson scores enough points to win if we don't help them like we did Ole Miss, but again you never say never.


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Jacob, happy to hear you think so highly of Jack Armstrong, All-American boy (Shoop) - just so you know, I helped him get his first coaching job out of Yale (and no, it wasn't as head coach at Columbia, *that* misadventure came a little later). Shoopy's departure from Penn State has methinking that the Franklin Potemkin Village is a year away from collapse. Plus he wanted to make some of those SEC DC-caliber greenbacks.
> 
> MG


I've never seen a head coach that is more dependent on their assistants. Franklin is toast. Shoop got a 20% raise + the lack of a state income tax.


----------



## roseberry

i have been inappropriately accused of being a sandbagger. does anyone besides jg and i think clemson is a great team now?

you guys hurt my feelings!;-)

great first half!


----------



## BrettG

Awesome first half!


----------



## Tim Mc

Great game so far. Watson is the real deal.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> i have been inappropriately accused of being a sandbagger. does anyone besides jg and i think clemson is a great team now?
> 
> you guys hurt my feelings!;-)
> 
> great first half!


Sorry, that was me. I'm shocked Clemson is playing them this close. Good game but even with Clemson ahead, I feel Bama is the stronger team. More than a quarter to go.


----------



## Tim Mc

Watson putting on a Vince Young type game tonight, and he's going to have to for them to win.


----------



## John Robinson

Boy, he's not afraid to throw into tight Windows!


----------



## Tim Mc

Bama needs to feed the big boy on this drive.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Bama needs to feed the big boy on this drive.


Or just special teams win this one.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> i have been inappropriately accused of being a sandbagger.


You and OJ Howard (who?) - but not Kenny Drake. Definitely not Drake.

MH


----------



## John Robinson

Well it was harder than I thought but good job by Bama. I even have to give credit to Lane Kiffin. He was a punk head coach but a pretty good offensive coordinator.


----------



## crackerd

All credit to Clemson, the new definition for tagging the "ing" at the end of the school's name is, 
Playing Alabama off their feet 'til the bitter end. 'Cause that's inarguably what "Clemsoning" meant tonight.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> All credit to Clemson, the new definition for tagging the "ing" at the end of the school's name is,
> Playing Alabama off their feet 'til the bitter end. 'Cause that's inarguably what "Clemsoning" meant tonight.
> 
> MG


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Tim Mc

Congrats to the Tide fans and the Clemson fans. Both teams played with a ton of heart. Fantastic game!


----------



## Migillicutty

Great game. Clemson and Bama both played well. Watson was clearly the best player on the field. Never would have thought two huge STs plays would be the difference for Bama to win.


----------



## BonMallari

if you had Bama -6 or -7 you got royally screwed by a meaningless TD...now I know why I quit betting on football games


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


You saw the game - what word besides "relentless" would you use for Clemson on both sides of the ball? Never let 'Bama impose its will, dictating how the game was played by their quarterback's maneuverability, and generally taking every ounce of the fight into Alabama's living room - their Heisman running game. See any saracasm there?

But if you're keeping score at home, 'Bama beat Clemson for the 16th straight game between the two schools to win Alabama's 16th national championship.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Whew! Roll Tide!

congrats to clemson on a great game. clemson dominated alabama's o-line tonight. watson looked fantastic, even with the interception. who is the little white kid, renfro? that boy was almost another mccafrey tonight!


Biggness, it was BIGGNESS. we all saw it!
mg is sincere!


----------



## schaeffer

A very entertaining game with a bunch of guys who played their hearts out. Reminded me again why I love college football so much.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Clemson is the truth and will be back if they keep doing things the right way. We made about 5 huge plays tonight that made all the difference. Seems like I remember a fellow named Bryant talking about 5-8 plays making the difference in a game. 

I was 10 when Coach Bryant won his last NC, and I thought Alabama winning like that was just the way the world worked. Then we wandered through the wilderness a while, won another NC in 1992, and then wandered through the wilderness again. I am really glad to be old enough to appreciate this run under Saban. It may end tomorrow, and if it does I will thank him and wish him well. 

Alabama fans are truly blessed to have had Wallace Wade, Frank Thomas, Coach Bryant, and now Coach Saban as leaders of our program.



crackerd said:


> You saw the game - what word besides "relentless" would you use for Clemson on both sides of the ball? Never let 'Bama impose its will, dictating how the game was played by their quarterback's maneuverability, and generally taking every ounce of the fight into Alabama's living room - their Heisman running game. See any saracasm there?
> 
> But if you're keeping score at home, 'Bama beat Clemson for the 16th straight game between the two schools to win Alabama's 16th national championship.
> 
> MG


----------



## roseberry

watching danny and joey, espn's bamma haters, has been a great pleasure this morning! 

what is the plural for DOOFUS?;-)


----------



## BrettG

I know the right tackle for bama was glad when the game was over. I have t seen a beating like that since I played Mike Tyson punch out on Nintendo. 98 from Clemson wore him out.


----------



## EdA

BrettG said:


> I know the right tackle for bama was glad when the game was over. I have t seen a beating like that since I played Mike Tyson punch out on Nintendo. 98 from Clemson wore him out.


Yep, he threw quite a few "look out!" blocks.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> You saw the game - what word besides "relentless" would you use for Clemson on both sides of the ball? Never let 'Bama impose its will, dictating how the game was played by their quarterback's maneuverability, and generally taking every ounce of the fight into Alabama's living room - their Heisman running game. See any saracasm there?
> 
> But if you're keeping score at home, 'Bama beat Clemson for the 16th straight game between the two schools to win Alabama's 16th national championship.
> 
> MG


I completely misunderstood you, I just don't get your humor I guess.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I completely misunderstood you, I just don't get your humor I guess.


Guess you don't but there was no humor to get in this case and no more straightforward way of saying Clemson played 'Bama off their feet. Down and distance v. the Tide offense, they had it going all night long and "forced" Alabama to win with the big play rather than vice versa. Capiesce? And 'Cutty, that last ain't a reference to the old FSU kicker of your acquaintance...

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Guess you don't but there was no humor to get in this case and no more straightforward way of saying Clemson played 'Bama off their feet. Down and distance v. the Tide offense, they had it going all night long and "forced" Alabama to win with the big play rather than vice versa. Capiesce? And 'Cutty, that last ain't a reference to the old FSU kicker of your acquaintance...
> 
> MG


Alabama should be glad that Watson ran out of time, what a performance.


----------



## BonMallari

So who is the front runner for next year's Heisman , Watson > McCaffrey> Fournette ?


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> Alabama should be glad that Watson ran out of time, what a performance.


Watson was special. I guess I never really appreciated him before. Going against the Tide's defense was the real test and he rose to the challenge. He's got a cannon for an arm and took some seriously hard hits but never flinched.


----------



## swliszka

No dog in this fight but when Nick Sabin an understudy of Bill Belichick (Cleveland) pulled the 4th off-side kick he copied his mentor who did that in the 2015 season catching all opponents NCAA/NFL unaware. Supposedly Saban had his Tide practice this many times before the "game."

Out of curiosity how many NCAA schools produced current NFL players..this was based on a 53 NFL man team Sept 2015
1. LSU ...38
2. Miami (FL) ..37
3. Alabama ..once source say 37 another 35
Clemson..35


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> So who is the front runner for next year's Heisman , Watson > McCaffrey> Fournette ?


I'd say spot on with these three. All of them are outstanding.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Alabama should be glad that Watson ran out of time, what a performance.


No question about it, and that's been the meme for beating 'Bama and Saban - a career night by the opposing QB, from the otherwise forgettable Stephen Garcia to Johnny F'ing Football to Tim's man Twelve-Gauge Jones of tOSU to the most recent with a caveat, Chad Kelly, the Clemson castoff (and nephew of Jim who'll be back at Ole Miss next year for another shot at knocking off 'Bama). Difference last night was 'Bama withstood the career night by Watson and trumped it with an onslaught of big plays.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

crackerd said:


> No question about it, and that's been the meme for beating 'Bama and Saban - a career night by the opposing QB, from the otherwise forgettable Stephen Garcia to Johnny F'ing Football to Tim's man Twelve-Gauge Jones of tOSU to the most recent with a caveat, Chad Kelly, the Clemson castoff (and nephew of Jim who'll be back at Ole Miss next year for another shot at knocking off 'Bama). Difference last night was 'Bama withstood the career night by Watson and trumped it with an onslaught of big plays.
> 
> MG


A true running QB who can really hurt you with his feet is tough to handle - for anybody - because he messes up your numbers defensively (you are usually playing 11 on 10 in a traditional running game) and forces you to choose whether to back off on the pressure a little to avoid losing containment, in which case he has all day to throw it, or really get after him and take the risk of giving up really big plays. If such a QB is absolutely on fire throwing the ball and has a tremendous supporting cast, then you get what you saw last night even if it's against the 85 Bears.

Coach Saban says all the time that there is no such thing as a shutdown corner, that on every play there's a route that can be run and a place a ball can be thrown where all you can hope to do is make a tackle. Watson was on fire last night and it showed.

A big difference between last night and some of the losses that have given rise to the whole "Saban has trouble with a dual-threat QB" thing? No turnovers and a huge Alabama advantage on special teams. Also, Alabama was 3-3 in the red zone last night with 2 TDs and only one missed FG.

I will agree that, for the reasons cited above and under the current rules, a dual-threat QB would give you the best chance to win against Alabama (and most everybody else for that matter), but you still probably need a little help, which last night was not forthcoming.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Congratulations to AL for a great win and NC.


----------



## crackerd

> ...agree that, for the reasons cited above and under the current rules, a dual-threat QB would give you the best chance to win against Alabama (and most everybody else for that matter), *but you still probably need a little help, which last night was not forthcoming.*


Certainly wasn't forthcoming from 'Bama - a cool and chilling little fact about not hurting yourself by helping your opponent: Last three championship games, zero 'Bama turnovers.

That's our St. Nick and his laser focus on doing your job individually for the greater good of the team.

MG


----------



## roseberry

i think in terms of being competitive, the title game last night was equal to texas/usc, fsu/auburn with winston closing the final drive and auburn/oregon.

in all the quarterback analysis and unanimous agreement on the impressive work by watson there are a couple of things we shouldn't forget.

coker DIDN'T throw an int resulting in points.
coker DID rush for the three most important yards in the game.(dusting a guy who was in his face all night)
alabama's defense was being coached by a dude with two jobs.


----------



## roseberry

not one person has even mentioned that this win made the sec bowl record *9 wins, 2 losses*!

SEC, SEC, SEC, SEC!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> alabama's defense was being coached by a dude with two jobs.


correction, rose - two dudes with two jobs (Mel Tucker is joining Kirby Smart at UGa as DC)

Gotta say in retrospect, next to winning as an underdog - which 'Bama hasn't had much "opportunity" to do the last 5-6 years - winning a game that was seemingly lost everywhere but on the scoreboard can be mighty gratifying too.

Kenyan Drake's kickoff return was the icing on the comeback cake on about three levels - personal, team and fanbase that cringed at the idea of him coming back from a broken arm a six weeks ago after having coming back already from an obliterated ankle last season. Made the occasion for me - that and Coker's cojones and of course Kiffin missing the team bus leaving the stadium and forced to hitch a ride in Saban's black Yukon (portable doghouse?).

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sir Leonard was The NCAA Rushing Champ. The last time a player from The SEC held that honor was when John Dottley of Ole Miss did it back in 1949.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> i think in terms of being competitive, the title game last night was equal to texas/usc, fsu/auburn with winston closing the final drive and auburn/oregon.
> 
> in all the quarterback analysis and unanimous agreement on the impressive work by watson there are a couple of things we shouldn't forget.
> 
> coker DIDN'T throw an int resulting in points.
> coker DID rush for the three most important yards in the game.(dusting a guy who was in his face all night)
> alabama's defense was being coached by a dude with two jobs.


Coker did come through. He was struggling in the first half and could have spiraled down worse in the 2nd but to his credit, and on the biggest stage , he kept his composure and led his team to the win. Growing up in Alabama and qb' ING them to a NC win must be an incredible feeling. Happy for him.


----------



## Bryan Parks

The best thing about the NC was that both teams played their guts out with class and respect for their opponent. No trash talking that I saw and no excessive celebrating after every play. It was clean game with relatively low penalties.

i really enjoyed the game and was pulling for Clemson. Special teams made all the difference.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> i think in terms of being competitive, the title game last night was equal to texas/usc, fsu/auburn with winston closing the final drive and auburn/oregon.
> 
> in all the quarterback analysis and unanimous agreement on the impressive work by watson there are a couple of things we shouldn't forget.
> 
> coker DIDN'T throw an int resulting in points.
> coker DID rush for the three most important yards in the game.(dusting a guy who was in his face all night)
> alabama's defense was being coached by a dude with two jobs.


Now John , I wouldn't be doing my job if I let that last statement slip past me without a rebuttal 
Kirby having two jobs sounds like a thinly veiled excuse for Clemson's offense doing what they did. 
Seems like only a year ago under similar circumstances an offensive coordinator dismantled the Tide's D while having two jobs also. 
I know you wouldn't let me slide by so I didn't want to disappoint you


----------



## EdA

Bradybuck said:


> no excessive celebrating after every play. .


If you don't count chest pounding by multiple Clemson defensive players on almost every series.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Now that it is offseason and with a little more time on their hands, thugs will be thugs, it is time to turn our attention to the coveted Fulmer Cup. Rutgers ran away with it last year, despite second place Auburn having two players tied for the Elias Jones Individual Achievement Award. A string of multiple Rutgers players involved in multiple gun crimes was just too much for the War Tigers--hard to beat multiple players with multiple gun crimes, even without the Teamwork Bonus.

Looking ahead to this year, no way Rutgers is even in the discussion to repeat. They simply lost too many stars. Auburn is certainly a strong contender--they just seem to reload every year--along with perennial criminal powerhouse LSU. Texas A&M is always in the mix, but with all their players transferring, they may not be able to overcome the criminal diaspora. Some of the coaching changes are interesting. Could Mark Richt bring Miami's arrest record back to its former glory? It will probably take time for his recruits to have an impact but his record at Georgia does speak for itself. Could this be the year Tennessee finally returns to prominence in the award named for their bestest ever coach? We shall see. I can't wait. Nothing beats the drama of Fulmer Cup season!


----------



## roseberry

tim,
thanks for reminding me........i guess a person/fan can play that "two job" thing more than one way! lol


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Kenyan Drake's kickoff return was the icing on the comeback cake on about three levels - personal, team and fanbase that cringed at the idea of him coming back from a broken arm a six weeks ago after having coming back already from an obliterated ankle last season. Made the occasion for me - that and Coker's cojones and of course Kiffin missing the team bus leaving the stadium and forced to hitch a ride in Saban's black Yukon (portable doghouse?).
> 
> MG


kenyan drake......fast! check it outVVVVVVV!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZkvnOtedY


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> tim,
> thanks for reminding me........i guess a person/fan can play that "two job" thing more than one way! lol


No problem, John! I read a story about Kirby and Saban inviting Tom Herman to Tuscaloosa after last season. They wanted to pick his brain on what he saw in scouting Alabama before last year's game . How he was able to exploit what they saw and so on.
Maybe that's part of the reason for the Tide's success, tremendous coaches who are humble enough to do something like that to try and get better. They didn't let ego get in the way of what was best for the team in the long run. 
Speaks volumes.


----------



## crackerd

The *coda to this great season of college football* is hereby dedicated to Marvin and his classmate and fellow Spearfish (S.Dak.) Normal alumnus, Ralph "Hurry Up" Hoblitzel - but _*not*_ to Spearfish Normal's honorary head cheerleader, one Glenda Brown (YBB always deserves better - and deserves only the unvarnished truth, too: *'Bama No. 1*).

MG
(a/k/a Johnny Chung Jr.)


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> The *coda to this great season of college football* is hereby dedicated to Marvin and his classmate and fellow Spearfish (S.Dak.) Normal alumnus, Ralph "Hurry Up" Hoblitzel - but _*not*_ to Spearfish Normal's honorary head cheerleader, one Glenda Brown (YBB always deserves better - and deserves only the unvarnished truth, too: *'Bama No. 1*).
> 
> MG
> (a/k/a Johnny Chung Jr.)


Far beyond the hills of Rapid City, 
there for all to see,
Lies an old abandoned outhouse, 
called BHTC (aka Spearfish Normal)


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
unlike many years past, only ONE tigah declares for early nfl draft status! what's up with that?


----------



## jgsanders

I apologize for just now posting, but I have been fortunate enough to be a part of a series of duck hunting trips here lately. Ducks have been slow, but we have had a great time in camp.

Hats off to Alabama on their win and NC. This year's Alabama (and prior teams) were a special group. They reminded me a bit of Tebow's Gators after they lost to Ole Miss a few years back and he made his famous post game promise----very determined and focused group. Enjoyed the college football thread this year!


----------



## roseberry

jg,

you are a class act and stand up fan!

i can't wait to see clemson and its super hot quarterback watson, in next season's opener! LOOK OUT BOOG EATERS!!!!!!(even though gus malzohn is an offensive genius)


----------



## Migillicutty

All this Bamer love is making me nauseous. Hillbillies.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> jacob,
> unlike many years past, only ONE tigah declares for early nfl draft status! what's up with that?


For the 1st time in half a decade, LSU will have a senior starting DT. 8 of the top 9 on campus (The DL class we have coming in is sick.) are upperclassmen. The one exception is the freak show, Arden Key. Ed O says he's never had a DE like him. He might know something about talent on the DL. 

It's playoff or bust next year. One would think they'll be the odds on favorite to win The SEC.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

See everyone next year.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> All this Bamer love is making me nauseous. Hillbillies.


c'mon cutty, i am fishing for you to make a comment on our favorite "offensive genius"(albeit highschool) and this is all i get?

wayne, don't leave yet.......there is a recruiting championship still up for grabs!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> wayne, don't leave yet.......there is a recruiting championship still up for grabs!


If you are that hardcore don't forget the East/West Shrine game and the Senior Bowl. ;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> c'mon cutty, i am fishing for you to make a comment on our favorite "offensive genius"(albeit highschool) and this is all i get?
> 
> wayne, don't leave yet.......there is a recruiting championship still up for grabs!



We all know ol' Gus's offensive genius ranks right up there with the Manitowoc County Public Defenders office. Those five plays are pure gold. 

Good to see the ink hasn't quite dried on the bowl checks yet, and young Jacob is lauding the unstoppable talent of LSU and prognosticating championships.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> If you are that hardcore don't forget the East/West Shrine game and the Senior Bowl. ;-)


_*That*_ hardcore? - Why, we already got Rose scheduled for March 30 analyzing recruiting film from the Paul W. Bryant High School spring football jamboree! Wouldn't be surprised if he's able to sweet-talk IMG Academy into making an appearance, either.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TAMU falling in another category: arrests of player in 2015. Ninth in the SEC. John, Where do AL rank?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> wayne, don't leave yet.......there is a recruiting championship still up for grabs!


LSU locks that up today.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU locks that up today.


Jacob I think its time. Time for what? Time to start the College Football 2016 GDG thread.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU LAX that up today.


Hey, Jacob, we're still talkin' football here, lacrosse is a spring sport that the 'Whos don't even play at the D1 level. (John Hopkins does, though - and in the B1G to boot, right, DoubleHaul?)

But to the point, NSD is still a couple weeks away, so I seriously doubt Le Smiles can_* le *_claim to a "recruiting championship" after today.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU locks that up today.


According to who?


----------



## crackerd

Jacob's just funnin' us on this recruiting championship bidness - he knows as well as anybody who leads that annual parade










when it hits the 5-star signing finish line...

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Fixed it for you, MG


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> View attachment 26353
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you, MG


"Thanks..." Tim - but know that Jacob or more precisely his surrogate 'Who dude got a retaliatory salvo just for you:






MG


----------



## Tim Mc

That's pretty good!


----------



## Tim Mc

Seems like the Tigahs have more than enough defensive tackles, shouldn't they be looking for a QB?


----------



## coachmo

Haters gonna hate!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

coachmo said:


> Haters gonna hate!!!!


No hater, Coach. Love my team just like you do yours. Just wondering about your QB . Jacob likes to acentuate the recruiting rankings, and I can't blame him for that, LSU is cleaning up. 
Just asking who is the QB that will lead the Bengals to the CFP?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

This class addressed needs. They aren't done yet. 

Brandon Harris can lead them there. He was the most efficient QB in The SEC until he got hurt in the gump game. Lots of people didn't know that. He had a 5 hour surgery done last week or the one prior (Working nights makes things a little trickier to keep in chronological order.). IF Slingblade keeps his hands away from the offense (Hopefully my next point will help negate the possibility of this.) & IF Cammy Cam stays on the sidelines during the game (I think this is a guarantee. It really helped with the check with me calls & the play clock, not to mention helped settle him down.), then they can really be effective on offense. They bring back everything but the 2 tackles from last year (Starter wise. John Diarse transferred to TCU. Wish him well. Graduated early. He can play in the slot @ the next level.).


----------



## roseberry

who needs a highly recruited quarterback anyway? they are fickle and transfer on you.......right wayne?;-)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> who needs a highly recruited quarterback anyway? they are fickle and transfer on you.......right wayne?;-)


Two such in this year's final four, transferring is becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## crackerd

Asking on Glenda's behalf, how 'bout some *futbol* football on a Saturday? Her Liverpool Reds just pipped Norwich City Canaries at the post in the first 5-4 match in English Premier League history - and to keep the thread on topic, it looked as if Gus Malzahn on free loan was coaching defense for both sides...The Liverpudlians got the winner in the last seconds of added time, coming from 3-1 down.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looking for that talented 3 star like JF. May have found him but he will reshirt this year.
Need to take these entitled kids out to Junction TX for summer camp. Afraid nobody would be left though.


----------



## roseberry

dr. ed, my next season top player/heisman list starts with watson at clemson. second is the guy who transferred out watson's shadow, kelley at ol' miss. alabama certainly felt the benefit of the transfer trend picking up a guy desperate to get out from behind jameis winston.

jimbo had two nat champ qb's at one time, winston and coker. dabo had my two next year heisman finalists, watson and kelley. what about the two meyer had at florida(tebow and newton)......and the three he had at tosu this year?(would tosu have been better off if one had transferred this season?)

wayne, i haven't kept up with arrest records lately. i do think a symbolic "trip to junction" is good for young men. but i am glad players get water at practice these days!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Actually Junction is not that bad of a place. I spent about six weeks there. It was the location of the civil engineer students survey camp. The ten year drought preceding the Junction boys was what made it so bad. 
John, interesting comment about water. When I was a young man in the corps and later the army, conservation of water was the big thing. I think having lots of water to drink is a good thing.


----------



## duk4me

C'mon Jacob start the 2016 thread. PLEASE


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I can't. That will have to wait until late summer. We still have games to play, recruiting classes to be filled, & spring football. As far as that & the post count for this thread is concerned, I'll defer to The Ole Ball Coach.



As far as him retiring, this is my reaction.


----------



## Franco

I just stumbled on this Super Bowl trivia regarding the SEC. 50 SBs = 100 starting QBs, 17%. Pretty cool, huh?

1 Newton
1 Grossman
2 Eli
4 Peyton
1 Namath
1 Stabler
2 Starr
4 Trakenton
1 Woodley


Newton will be the ninth SEC quarterback and the first from Auburn to start in the Super Bowl. The others: *Rex Grossman* (Florida); *Eli Manning* (Ole Miss); Peyton Manning (Tennessee); *Joe Namath* (Alabama); *Ken Stabler* (Alabama); *Bart Starr* (Alabama); *Fran Tarkenton* (Georgia); and *David Woodley* (LSU).
It's the third time SEC quarterbacks have faced each other in the Super Bowl. Peyton Manning and Grossman met in Super Bowl XLI. Stabler and Tarkenton in Super Bowl XI.


----------



## jgsanders

Franco said:


> I just stumbled on this Super Bowl trivia regarding the SEC. 50 SBs = 100 starting QBs, 17%. Pretty cool, huh?
> 
> 1 Newton
> 1 Grossman
> 2 Eli
> 4 Peyton
> 1 Namath
> 1 Stabler
> 2 Starr
> 4 Trakenton
> 1 Woodley
> 
> 
> Newton will be the ninth SEC quarterback and the first from Auburn to start in the Super Bowl. The others: *Rex Grossman* (Florida); *Eli Manning* (Ole Miss); Peyton Manning (Tennessee); *Joe Namath* (Alabama); *Ken Stabler* (Alabama); *Bart Starr* (Alabama); *Fran Tarkenton* (Georgia); and *David Woodley* (LSU).
> It's the third time SEC quarterbacks have faced each other in the Super Bowl. Peyton Manning and Grossman met in Super Bowl XLI. Stabler and Tarkenton in Super Bowl XI.



Sorry Franco, but claiming the victories of your cousins will be called out here. _* David Woodley...come on Man....come on LSU.*_ I had to google the Cat to see who he was. Here is what I found:

"The Dolphins finished the strike-shortened regular season with a 7–2 record, ranking them second in the AFC.
The Dolphins' main strength was their defense, nicknamed the "Killer Bees" because 6 of their 11 starters had last names that began with the letter "B". The "Killer Bees", anchored by Pro Bowl defensive tackle Bob Baumhower, led the league in fewest total yards allowed (2,312) and fewest passing yards allowed (1,027). Linebacker A.J. Duhe was extremely effective at blitzing and in pass coverage. And the Dolphins' secondary, consisting of defensive backs Don McNeal, Gerald Small and brothers Lyle and Glenn Blackwood, combined for 11 interceptions.
*However, the Dolphins' passing attack, led by quarterback David Woodley, ranked last in the league with 1,401 total yards, 8 touchdowns, and 13 interceptions."

*Gentlemen, this is why people "dislike" the SEC. It's like an entourage of mediocrity/cousins asking for money/hand outs based on others success. 

LSU--you got the whole dang STATE of LA locked down to recruit from. You can't summon 1, *not 1*, decent QB to come outta the Bayou since the beginning of time? 

Please, please, please tell me in this upcoming #1 recruiting class you have a stud QB coming in....cause I can't seem to find any QB commits for your upcoming class. Y'all do know the QB and not the running back are supposed to touch the ball on every offensive play, right? 
*

*


----------



## BonMallari

Bert Jones All Pro QB from LSU says hello


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Gentlemen, this is why people "dislike" the SEC. It's like an entourage of mediocrity/cousins asking for money/hand outs based on others success.
> 
> LSU--you got the whole dang STATE of LA locked down to recruit from. You can't summon 1, *not 1*, decent QB to come outta the Bayou since the beginning of time?
> 
> Please, please, please tell me in this upcoming #1 recruiting class you have a stud QB coming in....cause I can't seem to find any QB commits for your upcoming class. Y'all do know the QB and not the running back are supposed to touch the ball on every offensive play, right?




Eh, maybe you should do some research 1st. 

QB play hasn't always been an issue. It wasn't last year until Brandon got hurt. 

They will sign an undersized QB from Zachary. It will be interesting to see what becomes of him.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> The Dolphins' main strength was their defense, nicknamed the "Killer Bees" because 6 of their 11 starters had last names that began with the letter "B". The "Killer Bees", anchored by Pro Bowl defensive tackle Bob Baumhower, led the league in fewest total yards allowed (2,312) and fewest passing yards allowed (1,027).
> 
> [/B]Gentlemen, this is why people "dislike" the SEC. It's like an entourage of mediocrity/cousins *asking for money/hand outs *based on others success.




ol' bob baumhower, leader of the killer b's and stopper of Coach Paterno's penn state on "the goal line stand" in one of Coach Bryant's national championship sugar bowl wins. it is odd that when one pulls up information to discount some posted accomplishment of sec history..........*another great just pops up!* interesting?

btw, please send all "money and handouts" to the, "our coach called an on-side kick and it's gonna cost another $5mil per year fund".;-)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soeJPrECuXg























4


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> ol' bob baumhower, leader of the killer b's and stopper of Coach Paterno's penn state on "the goal line stand" in one of Coach Bryant's national championship sugar bowl wins. it is odd that when one pulls up information to discount some posted accomplishment of sec history..........*another great just pops up!* interesting?
> 
> btw, please send all "money and handouts" to the, "our coach called an on-side kick and it's gonna cost another $5mil per year fund".;-)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soeJPrECuXg
> 4


Almost forgotten two teams in classic CF uniforms on the field together.


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> Bert Jones All Pro QB from LSU says hello



Correction...I read up on Bert Jones, sounds like he was one.


----------



## Migillicutty

SEC SEC SEC.... The conference where fans brag about their neighbor's hot wife...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Free Shoes U paying out the big bucks to the girl who Famous Jameis raped. Spin that.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> SEC SEC SEC.... The conference where fans brag about their neighbor's hot wife...


Only when Kiffin's their neighbor, 'Cutty - and it's mighty justifiable bragging.

But let's also give sanders credit, I thought his comeback about the SEC's "plenipotency" for starting Super Bowl QBs was going to be, "Yeah, but we had Steve Fuller...ready if Jim McMahon ever needed an emergency infusion of common sense that knocked him out of the lineup."

In truth, 17% as Franco quoted ain't so great, even if it does beat the other conferences hands down - but if you hark back to the game's early years, 'Bama alone had like 44% of Super Bowl starting QBs in Supe I - IV.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Free Shoes U paying out the big bucks to the girl who Famous Jameis raped. Spin that.


They're already trying, Jacob - the school let it be known it was "only" a $950K settlement instead of a cool $1M, and that 75% of the settlement would go into the pocket of the victim's attorney, which he immediately refuted. Of course, he is a lawyer...

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Only when Kiffin's their neighbor, 'Cutty - and it's mighty justifiable bragging.
> 
> But let's also give sanders credit, I thought his comeback about the SEC's "plenipotency" for starting Super Bowl QBs was going to be, "Yeah, but we had Steve Fuller...ready if Jim McMahon ever needed an emergency infusion of common sense that knocked him out of the lineup."
> 
> In truth, 17% as Franco quoted ain't so great, even if it does beat the other conferences hands down - but if you hark back to the game's early years, 'Bama alone had like 44% of Super Bowl starting QBs in Supe I - IV.
> 
> MG


Beats the other conferences hands down? Better check your sources MG.
Do you guys just make this stuff up?


----------



## roseberry

i don't think we should count Bart Starr. he is one of the nicest people one could ever meet. he is a very successful alabama business person. he did win two superbowls playing for a coaching legend.

BUT HE ONLY WON LIKE FIVE CAREER GAMES IN THE 50'S, ONE OF ALABAMA'S DARKEST PERIODS.

i do think we should count Ken Stabler twice though. to win a superbowl drunk has to be tough! we miss you Snake!


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Beats the other conferences hands down? Better check your sources MG.
> Do you guys just make this stuff up?


 Come back at me with *your* facts, Tim - I forget, was it Rex Kern or Cornelius Greene that won four Super Bowls, and the other three? No, guess I've got that wrong too. But of the two QBs actually among those who had the most Super Bowl starts until Brady, Joe Montana wasn't in a conference, and Terry Bradshaw played at Louisiana Tech, which to my recollection was once in something called the Southland Conference. (Not to be confused with the SEC, even by your ever vigilant detection.) But OK, let's not forget Lenny Dawson of Purdue, the other Boilermaker Bob Griese and Drew Brees makes three as your B1G consolation prize...tOSU, meanwhile, seems to be trailing Youngstown State (Jaws Jaworski) and Delaware (Joe Flacco) in the Super Bowl starting QB category, but I may be wrong...again.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Free Shoes U paying out the big bucks to the girl who Famous Jameis raped. Spin that.


Weak. Even you aren't that stupid and that is saying something. Btw, JW is headed to the pro bowl, threw for 4K and had a nice start to his HOF career.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Come back at me with *your* facts, Tim - I forget, was it Rex Kern or Cornelius Greene that won four Super Bowls, and the other three? No, guess I've got that wrong too. But of the two QBs actually among those who had the most Super Bowl starts until Brady, Joe Montana wasn't in a conference, and Terry Bradshaw played at Louisiana Tech, which to my recollection was once in something called the Southland Conference. (Not to be confused with the SEC, even by your ever vigilant detection.) But OK, let's not forget Lenny Dawson of Purdue, the other Boilermaker Bob Griese and Drew Brees makes three as your B1G consolation prize...tOSU, meanwhile, seems to be trailing Youngstown State (Jaws Jaworski) and Delaware (Joe Flacco) in the Super Bowl starting QB category, but I may be wrong...again.
> 
> MG


You gonna claim anything from the south as SEC- typical 
Pac 12 has the most btw. So maybe you should have looked at that before you tried ripping OSU. Big Ten and SEC are tied , and that's not counting Maryland 2 and Nebraska 1 since they weren't in Big then. 
SEC does have the most players in the year. 
OSU has the most from one team. 
I'm checking out of this thread now


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> They're already trying, Jacob - the school let it be known it was "only" a $950K settlement instead of a cool $1M, and that 75% of the settlement would go into the pocket of the victim's attorney, which he immediately refuted. Of course, he is a lawyer...
> 
> MG


Well I know you aren't that stupid (even if I gave Jacob too much credit), but I'll play along with you for poops and giggles (it is the offseason after all). 

I am disappointed they settled, but I realize it was the safe and prudent course of action given our legal system. I see it every day with my clients getting ridiculous demands and suits filed against them. They have no real liability and were certainly not negligent in any way, yet the system is structured in such a way the prudent thing to do is settle. Exacerbating the issue in this particular case is the arbitrary and moving target of title IX rules. A trial trying to prove that it wasn't violated was a crap shoot at best. Legal fees would have far exceeded the settlement, and it would have been bad PR for years instead of bad PR for another month or so. 

That said, that settlement had nothing to do with JW and his guilt or innocence, not a thing. You know that. Jacob probably doesn't, but then again I'm surprised he wanted a coach so badly that played a player he believes to be a rapist. Guess that tells you a lot about where his priorities lie. 

Lastly, it's disgusting she got a dime, and worse yet her scum lawyers profited handsomely(regardless of whether the 700k is true or not).


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty is correct-just because there was a settlement is absolutely no admission of liability. To hear a few on this site gloat, its almost as if Cutty is some how at fault


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Well I know you aren't that stupid (even if I gave Jacob too much credit), but I'll play along with you for poops and giggles (it is the offseason after all).
> 
> I am disappointed they settled, but I realize it was the safe and prudent course of action given our legal system. I see it every day with my clients getting ridiculous demands and suits filed against them. They have no real liability and were certainly not negligent in any way, yet the system is structured in such a way the prudent thing to do is settle. Exacerbating the issue in this particular case is the arbitrary and moving target of title IX rules. A trial trying to prove that it wasn't violated was a crap shoot at best. Legal fees would have far exceeded the settlement, and it would have been bad PR for years instead of bad PR for another month or so.
> 
> That said, that settlement had nothing to do with JW and his guilt or innocence, not a thing. You know that. Jacob probably doesn't, but then again I'm surprised he wanted a coach so badly that played a player he believes to be a rapist. Guess that tells you a lot about where his priorities lie.
> 
> Lastly, it's disgusting she got a dime, and worse yet her scum lawyers profited handsomely(regardless of whether the 700k is true or not).


Correct!!!!!! Now going on 66 years out of HS - fairly good athlete - never a shortage of those willing  - difference is the stakes are much higher - 
back then participating in sports was something you did until you got a real job - My HS coach turned down the backup guard job for the then MPLS 
Lakers as it paid less than a beginning teachers salary - how times change . 

Young guys have hormones & the opposite sex wants to score while they still have their youthful looks & vigor, anyone who thinks differently is . 

Funny thing, for those kind of people it's like winning the lottery & quickly gone. That's their punishment for being devious .


----------



## mngundog

schaeffer said:


> Cutty is correct-just because there was a settlement is absolutely no admission of liability. To hear a few on this site gloat, its almost as if Cutty is some how at fault


They didn't hand out chump change, it was damn near a million bucks, you don't give that up on a B.S. case. A million dollar settlement is admitting guilt (Florida St), just not verbally.


----------



## Migillicutty

mngundog said:


> They didn't hand out chump change, it was damn near a million bucks, you don't give that up on a B.S. case. A million dollar settlement is admitting guilt (Florida St), just not verbally.


You don't even know what it is they supposedly admitted to. You also obviously have no clue what a large settlement is or what attorneys' fees would be in a case like this. It makes no difference though. I won't argue it with you. I've seen your posts on the political board and I could not possibly think less of any opinion you have. It's unfortunate that just like on the political board you came over here to prove the old adage correct; its better to let people think you a fool than to open your mouth and prove it.


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> You don't even know what it is they supposedly admitted to. You also obviously have no clue what a large settlement is or what attorneys' fees would be in a case like this. It makes no difference though. I won't argue it with you. I've seen your posts on the political board and I could not possibly think less of any opinion you have. It's unfortunate that just like on the political board you came over here to prove the old adage correct; its better to let people think you a fool than to open your mouth and prove it.


Sure a million bucks is small change, just like your boy forgot to pay for crab legs, or were they just given to him His stories keep changing, just like your defense of him.


----------



## Migillicutty

mngundog said:


> Sure a million bucks is small change, just like your boy forgot to pay for crab legs, or were they just given to him His stories keep changing, just like your defense of him.


Yep, pretty much


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> Yep, pretty much


So Cutty, did he steal the crab legs, or was he given the crab legs illegally????  And Free Shoes, gives out million dollar settlements to everyone with a fraudulent claim, as well as appointing State Court Justices to every student disciplinary hearing. Kills me, you actually believe this stuff.


----------



## EdA

http://www.secsports.com/article/14646134/sec-leads-nation-23-super-bowl


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Best just to ignore, Cutty.


----------



## twall

OSU has them most alumni playing in the super bowl: http://collegespun.com/big-ten/ohio-state/ohio-state-boasts-most-former-players-in-super-bowl-50

I am not sure what the numbers are for the entire Big 10 but I am sure they can't touch the SEC.

Tom


----------



## roseberry

i was in a remote area of arkansas the last 4. i heard that the ol' miss rebs have been the subject of recruiting violation investigations by the nc2a. who has the scoop?

signing day is wednesday. will ol' miss highly ranked class be impacted by the charges?

who will close strong and make a major move UP^^^^^^^?


----------



## EdA

Our number 1 source of CF info suffered a severe work related injury and is probably not up to speed on the latest in SEC news.


----------



## Migillicutty

Looks to me like the Bamer boosters got tired of those uppity rebels pulling top classes and a defeat this year was just too much, so they went to digging. Findings of course were happily turned over the NCAA. 

Of course in the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference, if you aren't cheating you aren't trying. 

On a serious note it isn't that surprising, Ol Mrs did start reeling off some serious talent in a quick hurry a few years ago. If an analyst was monitoring the trends a spike would have been detected. What is troubling is the timing of the NCAA. That group sucks, plain and simple.


----------



## crackerd

EdA, is somebody sandbagging us? - thought you said he wasn't up to speed on the latest SEC News...

Why, he's as far behind as he ever was, and still reading it through garnet-colored, Coke-bottle thick glasses - ;-)

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> EdA, is somebody sandbagging us? - thought you said he wasn't up to speed on the latest SEC News...
> 
> Why, he's as far behind as he ever was, and still reading it through garnet-colored, Coke-bottle thick glasses - ;-)
> 
> MG


Yeah but now he has a crushed knee, cartilage, ligament, and bones, surgery today, bigger things on his plate than LSWho recruiting....


----------



## crackerd

Whoa! - I was just being my usual snarky-arse self about 'Cutty, didn't mean to get TMI (Hippa info) on Our Jacob. Sure hope he's recovering even before the surgery, and that the 'Who's No. 1 recruiting class as a sealed deal come Wednesday will be salve for his situation. Really hate to hear this - 

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Whoa! - I was just being my usual snarky-arse self about 'Cutty, didn't mean to get TMI (Hippa info) on Our Jacob. Sure hope he's recovering even before the surgery, and that the 'Who's No. 1 recruiting class as a sealed deal come Wednesday will be salve for his situation. Really hate to hear this - MG


He will probably be spouting LSWho recruiting in the surgical recovery room.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Yeah but now he has a crushed knee, cartilage, ligament, and bones, surgery today, bigger things on his plate than LSWho recruiting....


Ah, that is terrible. Sure hope the surgery goes well. Get well soon Jacob.


----------



## duk4me

Saw the pictures looks bad but he is in good spirits. Already in rehab. Hang in there homer. My understanding he is also being treated for being delusional about LSU.


----------



## bamajeff

duk4me said:


> My understanding he is also being treated for being delusional about LSU.


I think the clinical term is known as "Bi-Peauxlar"


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> I think the clinical term is known as "Bi-Peauxlar"


And a most excellent clinical term you've come up with, bamajeff, even better than the previous diagnosis for Jacob of Greauxs Negligence of other college football conferences - in any event, here's hoping Jacob pulls through the delusional phase and that his peauxlarity tilts toward putting a finer point on saving Le Smiles' job yet again.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

My gosh did Mr. Jacob get run over by an elephant... Get well soon JH. Rehab in this case is a good thing


----------



## duk4me

LOL Bon had a brain fart should have said Physical Therapy. He was hurt at work and really wrecked his knee. He is still delusional when it come to gold and purple though.


----------



## Tim Mc

Sorry to hear about your accident, Jacob.
Best wishes on your healing.


----------



## roseberry

hey bro, i hadn't heard about your injury until tonight! 2/1. 

hang in tough and do your what your therapist says! don't shortcut the work back.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Get better soon Jacob.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob is having surgery on his knee today. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers. Go Tigah.


----------



## crackerd

I'm hearing there's almost a divine intervention at work on Our Jacob's behalf - St. Nick Saban's going to stop one 5-star short of winning his sixth straight national recruiting championship so the honor can go instead to Le Smiles, and thus give Our Jacob more angst and torment and general tarnation about the Mad Hatter to throw into his rehab that lies ahead.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob - good luck in rehab, being dependent sucks! Work the rehab hard & understand what each exercise is 
supposed to do. 

I broke my left leg just above the ankle in May. Just as rehab is going well I break the right ankle, 4 months 
to the day of the 1st accident. This one required surgery, a plate & several screws. No more lo-cut shoes on 
uneven ground. 

It makes one realize why we accommodate the disabled. It also makes you realize just how polite people can
be. I've had more doors opened for me, people in a hurry offer to step aside so I can go my way, which I thank 
them for but refuse. Restores one's faith in humanity .


----------



## duk4me

Got an update on Jacob. The knee was in really bad shape and they are concerned he might be developing pneumonia. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He is out of surgery but I don't know any more.


----------



## Brad Turner

Man Jacob! Sounds like your having a tough time. Hope you start doing better soon. 

Looks like the Vols got a big flip, from The Rev in Miami, tonight in Tyler Byrd. Big time DB out of FL. Larry Scott is proving to be a good hire


----------



## crackerd

More get-well-soon wishes for Jacob, and from yet another of his 'Bama buddies on this particular morn, Happy Nick Saban Day (*NSD*)!

MG


----------



## Franco

Just looking at the LSU commits, they will have a huge D and O line, maybe the biggest and most talented ever. Throw in some very special D-backs and watch out next season!

I'm not a Miles fan but this year's crop looks awesome. It will all mean naught if they can't effectively utilize the Forward Pass;-)
.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> More get-well-soon wishes for Jacob, and from yet another of his 'Bama buddies on this particular morn, Happy Nick Saban Day (*NSD*)!
> 
> MG


Not per ESPN and Rivals.


----------



## roseberry

*fsu, alabama, michigan *close strong in ranking of recruiting. top six rankings also include *lsu, tosu and mississippi*.

the rich getting richer? 

great linebacker day for the tide!!!!!!!!

https://n.rivals.com/team_rankings/2016


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies got our butt kicked by you know who. But still a decent class.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Not per ESPN and Rivals.


Come again, 'Cutty?
https://n.rivals.com/news/tide-win-another-recruiting-title

The Worldwide Leader will also have their math corrected soon on recruiting numero uno.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Stange, it had FSU #1 when I posted that, and I thought Bamer's class was done. I think ESPN still has FSU #1. I used to follow recruiting really closely, not so much anymore. Not worth it with all the hype and flip flops. 

I do get a general sense for how FSU is doing and check to see how they finish. Pretty happy with the result, even if it was expected. Happier yet that the SEC East chump finished out of the top 10 again.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob is out of the woods on the pneumonia. I think he is in a lot of pain but also on the mend. He has a long way to go but he is young and tough and will be alright.


----------



## EdA

duk4me said:


> Jacob is out of the woods on the pneumonia. I think he is in a lot of pain but also on the mend. He has a long way to go but he is young and tough and will be alright.


LSU losing a 5 star recruit to Texas on the last day won't make him feel better.


----------



## duk4me

Dr. Ed you are going to send him to the mental ward.


----------



## RookieTrainer

crackerd said:


> Come again, 'Cutty?
> https://n.rivals.com/news/tide-win-another-recruiting-title
> 
> The Worldwide Leader will also have their math corrected soon on recruiting numero uno.
> 
> MG


This won't make him feel any better either.


----------



## roseberry

ben davis and lyndell wilson are gonna be another cornelius bennett and derrick thomas


----------



## crackerd

No Jete, Giselle or Tom Terrific, just Saban uber alles per usual.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> No Jete, Giselle or Tom Terrific, just Saban uber alles per usual.
> 
> MG


Don't forget about Ric Flair:

"The Stylin', profilin', limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheelin' n' dealin' son of a gun!"

"Space Mountain may be the oldest ride in the park, but it has the longest line."


----------



## jgsanders

*Kevin "the Anvil" Turner*

Any of you Bama guys remember the Anvil? His son signed with Clemson yesterday. You may know the story, but it's worth repeating:

"Kevin Turner, a local kid from Prattville who, through grit and determination, maximized his skills to parlay them into stardom at Alabama where he became friends with a scrawny walk-on wide receiver named Dabo Swinney. He went on to an eight-year NFL career with the New England Patriots and Philadelphia Eagles. But six years ago, at the age of 41, he’s given the numbing news that he has become the latest member of the tragic fraternity of ALS."











"Life does go on; it does come full circle in the sweetest of ways. A few weeks back, Nolan Turner — Kevin’s son — received an in-school visit from a coach fresh off a trip to Arizona."

"Before Swinney could deliver the news to Nolan, he had one stop to make. He surprised his old teammate. Turner is on a ventilator and has a feeding tube. I’m told the day of Swinney’s visit was a tough one for Turner health-wise — tough, that is, until Swinney showed up. The two embraced and Swinney told him he was going to offer his son a full ride to Clemson to play ball. Kevin cried, and he hates it when people cry.
The next stop was to see Nolan himself. The younger Turner started crying, too, when he saw Swinney."

“I sat down with Dabo, and he started explaining to me how they had two of their safeties leave for the draft and another just transferred, and he was talking about how that opened up a scholarship,” Turner told TigerNet.com.
After the offer of a full ride, Nolan asked him, “Can I commit right now?” Dabo Swinney jubilantly replied, “Yes, son, absolutely you can.”










Kevin Turner, center, poses with son Nolan, left, and Craig Sanderson(Photo: Paul Payne)

What an honor and compliment to Dabo to have the Anvil entrust him with his son's future for the next four years (and beyond)


----------



## Tim Mc

Very cool story, JG. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, jg, good on you for posting. When news broke about this a couple weeks ago, Dabo got sanctifying grace by the ton from the 'Bama community. Betting young Nolan "delivers" for Clemson like his Dad did, too - everywhere Kevin Turner played football, the bonafides from his nickname prevailed. Dabo done y'all - and 'Bama - proud taking the son on for keeping the family flame and name burning.

MG


----------



## roseberry

jg, great story. thanks!

kevin turner is a tough, tough football player. his courage as a man, after football, is so significant it makes his works as an all time great at alabama seem small.

great get in this year's recruiting class! GO TIGERS!


----------



## duk4me

Looks like Texas may be relevant again in a couple of years. I sure didn't think Strong could get it done recruiting but they pulled of a minor miracle.


----------



## EdA

duk4me said:


> Looks like Texas may be relevant again in a couple of years. I sure didn't think Strong could get it done recruiting but they pulled of a minor miracle.


Assuming he's still around in a couple of years, he can coach them up, and nobody transfers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> LSU losing a 5 star recruit to Texas on the last day won't make him feel better.


It hurt. No doubt about it. It was an obvious position of need. Oh well. I guess he would rather be home & not go bowling than a shot @ playing in The Playoffs. We have to make our own decisions in life.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It hurt. No doubt about it. It was an obvious position of need. Oh well. I guess he would rather be home & not go bowling than a shot @ playing in The Playoffs. We have to make our own decisions in life.


That's our recovering LSWhoholic...welcome back, Jacob, glad to see it - and get to hurtin' on the PT at earliest opportunity.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

LSU playoff appearances-0
Texas playoff appearance-0

Seems like he has about the same shot.


----------



## roseberry

welcome back jacob!


----------



## duk4me

Migillicutty said:


> LSU playoff appearances-0
> Texas playoff appearance-0
> 
> Seems like he has about the same shot.


Facts hurt. lol


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> LSU playoff appearances-0
> Texas playoff appearance-0
> 
> Seems like he has about the same shot.


it's only been going on two years. of eight possible spots, there have only been seven diferent d1 schools able to participate to date. every dog has its day.


----------



## Migillicutty

You guys are way too serious. It's the offseason.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> You guys are way too serious. It's the *offseason*.


??????what is this offseason?

national signing day is just past, spring practice in just a few weeks..........;-)

i did hear there is some kind of football game sunday though?


----------



## Migillicutty

Unless you have cleats and a scholarship, it's the offseason.


----------



## crackerd

Hail and long-overdue *HOF call to The Snake, Kenny Stabler* - whose "enshrining" at various ports of last call and nefarious watering holes kept him out of Canton til now. Shame sending him in posthumously, but it's a destination none from 'Bama deserved more, Bart Starr, Joe Willie Namath or even (this one's for you, Marvin) Don Hutson.

MG


----------



## roseberry

cutty, only consider, you are posing a definition of "season" to a group of obsessive/compulsives who jack around with their k9's all year when there are ostensibly......no birds to shoot!;-)


x2 on overdue for snake!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think when spring football practices begin, Jacob should start a new 2016 season thread. At TAMU that is the end of Feb. What do you think John? Seems like a good break point.


----------



## JAMIE JONES

Post7!!!!!


----------



## Franco

Here ya go John;-)


----------



## Tim Mc

Franco said:


> Here ya go John;-)


Best post ever, Franco! Unfortunately, probably pretty accurate too. God help us.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Just wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes last week. Here are some pics from the surgery. They did a rough set to get the tibia & femur as close to what it is showing in the 1st picture. Originally the inside of the tibia (Outside edge of it.) was in the middle of the femur.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, from reading them X-rays you definitely got it in you to become the Kenyan Drake comeback story of the rft 2015-'16 College Football Thread. Keep a'comin' with the PT!

MG


----------



## roseberry

jacob, 

i can't imagine the type of trauma that caused an injury like that. wow, hang tough young bro!


----------



## duk4me

I told Jacob he had to invite me down and cook me a Cajun meal. Only problem is he probably doesn't remember me being nice. Glad you are on the mend young friend.
t


----------



## jgsanders

*Tough times in the Bayou???*

*Rut Row...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ture-lsu-tigers-football-tax-proposals-passed*

In a statewide televised address Thursday, Edwards said campuses could run out of money and be forced to shut down in April, highlighting the LSU football team as one of the potential losses from massive cuts to higher education funding."If you are a student attending one of these universities, it means that you will receive a grade of incomplete, many students will not be able to graduate, and student-athletes across the state at those schools will be ineligible to play next semester," Edwards said, according to The Times-Picayune. "That means you can say farewell to college football next fall."

"These are not scare tactics. This is reality," Edwards said.











Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards says LSU athletics could be hit hard if the state is forced to make cuts to higher education.


----------



## jgsanders

Anyone have Leonard Fournette's cell phone # by chance?


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> *Rut Row...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ture-lsu-tigers-football-tax-proposals-passed*
> 
> In a statewide televised address Thursday, Edwards said campuses could run out of money and be forced to shut down in April, highlighting the LSU football team as one of the potential losses from massive cuts to higher education funding."If you are a student attending one of these universities, it means that you will receive a grade of incomplete, many students will not be able to graduate, and student-athletes across the state at those schools will be ineligible to play next semester," Edwards said, according to The Times-Picayune. "That means you can say farewell to college football next fall."
> 
> "These are not scare tactics. This is reality," Edwards said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards says LSU athletics could be hit hard if the state is forced to make cuts to higher education.


The rewards of incompetence .


----------



## crackerd

I see a Le Smiles' fund-raising grass-munching telethon upcoming. Not the kind of grass you put in brownies, though - not unless Saban grants special dispensation to the parishes to eat of these brownies and get high on their donated dollars on Fridays during Lent...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

jgsanders said:


> Anyone have Leonard Fournette's cell phone # by chance?


*Apparently Jimbo Fisher had his cell number, sources say he's transferring to FSU....
*
Fisher said they were in need of a good second string option behind Dalvin Cook for next year


----------



## roseberry

this is one of the many reasons everyone hates politicians. lsu football will be just fine.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> *Apparently Jimbo Fisher had his cell number, sources say he's transferring to FSU....
> *
> Fisher said they were in need of a good second string option behind Dalvin Cook for next year


you almost got me, then I thought, no way Jimbo would say that with Jaques Patrick holding down the second string spot. LF would be told he had to compete for the job.


----------



## coachmo

Migillicutty, see you're hitting the bottle pretty hard today!


----------



## roseberry

dameiun craig leaves auburn yesterday for a lateral move. this says lsu will be an even better recruiting staff.

but what does it say of the "offensive genius"?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU is not a lateral move. It's an upgrade for sure. Slingblade is going all in on assistant coaches who recruit very well. It's about The Jimmies & Joes. 

I don't think it says anything about The Gus Bus.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

coachmo said:


> Migillicutty, see you're hitting the bottle pretty hard today!


3rd string @ best @ LSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU is not a lateral move. It's an upgrade for sure.


I see the meds aren't helping with the homerism. LSU's last title, 2007. Auburn's last title, 2010. LSU's last SEC championship, 2011. Auburn's last SEC Championship, 2013. Looks like if it isn't lateral it is a step down, but hey you've never let facts get in the way of your mustard and purple outlook. 

Craig leaving right after signing day may hurt him a bit on the trail next year. He is a good recruiter though.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Looks like if it isn't lateral it is a step down...


May not be a lateral for Craig, but it's certainly a behind-the-line-of-scrimmage batted pass for ol' increasingly lost-at-sea Mal de mer...

MG


----------



## roseberry

when a "super boog" like craig leaves home.........something aint right!

i watched a "classic replay" of manning/craig game a week or so ago. i had forgotten what a tremendous boog he was, wow!


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> when a "super boog" like craig leaves home.........something aint right!


I think we all know that something starts with G and ends with N. Can anyone say High School offense?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> i watched a "classic replay" of manning/craig game a week or so ago...


rose, calling a three-hour misspent energy penalty against you! You should be training your evals on the "newly-acquired" wide receiver Saban got this week as an unrestricted free agent (graduate transfer) from Bowling Green, the greatly named Gehrig Dieter by way of, yes, South Bend, Indiana. (The other name preceeding the "X" in his "pedigree" would be his father, the likewise greatly named Derek Dieter_._) Gehrig himself caught 94 balls for the Bowlers last season, a number of them apparently ODB grabs.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> when a "super boog" like craig leaves home.........something aint right!
> 
> i watched a "classic replay" of manning/craig game a week or so ago. i had forgotten what a tremendous boog he was, wow!


Dameyune Craig hurt LSU on more than one occasion. Was a good QB battle with him going up against Herb Tyler. Wild games back then.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> I see the meds aren't helping with the homerism. LSU's last title, 2007. Auburn's last title, 2010. LSU's last SEC championship, 2011. Auburn's last SEC Championship, 2013. Looks like if it isn't lateral it is a step down, but hey you've never let facts get in the way of your mustard and purple outlook.
> 
> Craig leaving right after signing day may hurt him a bit on the trail next year. He is a good recruiter though.


Yawn. What state produced the most NFL talent per capita yet again?? Louisiana has more talent than Alabama. LSU is the only major college in its state. Better facilities. LSU has a much better staff. I could go on & on, but I digress.


----------



## Migillicutty

So your argument is LSU does less with more than everyone else. Solid!


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Louisiana has more talent than Alabama. ...Better facilities. LSU has a much better staff. I could go on & on, but I digress.


Jacob you don't digress, you deluse (or delude - didn't want to use that word 'cause it might make you think of another kind of 'lude that your doctors might have you on, and we don't want to bring anything HIPPA into the rtf college football thread...)

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> rose, calling a three-hour misspent energy penalty against you! MG


i did not watch the entire game, 30-40 misspent minutes, tops!;-)

who will throw to these great and newly aquired recievers.......who?


----------



## roseberry

_Nothing will rile up Texans like telling them someone other states HS football is better. As evidenced by rationalizing a 5A team losing to a 2A. 

I live in Texas and love it. Don't plan on leaving, hot here as fast as I could as they say, but having played 6A (when it was the largest classification in the st) in Florida I tend to side with article. Lots of other evidence as well, like 10 of the last thirty national championship teams are *Florida schools and that is with three powerhouse programs fighting over the same recruiting base.*_

i copied this quote of cutty's from the texas vs florida high school thread where cutty has acknowlededged the canes and gators as *"powehouse programs"*.

jacob, if cutty can have a "homerism breakthrough" like this, maybe there is hope for you and me!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> ...i copied this quote of cutty's from the texas vs florida high school thread where cutty has acknowlededged the canes and gators as *"powehouse programs"*.
> 
> jacob, if cutty can have a "homerism breakthrough" like this, maybe there is hope for you and me!


rose, you and I will be having our "homerism breakthrough" on the hardwood (actually the old TartanTM) surface of Coleman Coliseum and Crimson Tide basketball. 



roseberry said:


> i did not watch the entire game, 30-40 misspent minutes, tops!;-)
> 
> who will throw to these great and newly aquired recievers.......who?


Man, that's the kind of concern with a Saban game-management QB plan that's










ice down an elephant's back...

But you know full well that only Saban and Kiffy (and maybe the "Omniscienessa of College Football" [thinking-woman's marchioness title - YBB Glenda]) would currently have such intel...;-)

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

roseberry said:


> who will throw to these great and newly aquired recievers.......who?


Yes let the annual QB conundrum begin. Becoming a yearly ritual. However, NC's are being won with 1st year starting QBs at Bama that don't even get invited to the combine so, whoever he is will assume the game manager role and I'm guessing put the weight on the back of the rest of the offense. I'm much more concerned that they don't have the usual stable of horses in the backfield. 
On a very positive note, Alabama's own version of high school coach (Bobby Williams) will be handing out towels in the locker room next year. Hopefully Bama will finally have someone on the field coaching special teams that actually can.


----------



## crackerd

duckdawg27 said:


> On a very positive note, Alabama's own version of high school coach (Bobby Williams) will be handing out towels in the locker room next year. Hopefully Bama will finally have someone on the field coaching special teams that actually can.


Hold off (a little) cracking on Bobby, dd - he at least had a partial guiding hand in the official Football Scoop Photo of the Year 










and *photo of the season insofar as crowning the Crimson Tide National Champions once again!*

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

While the kick return in the NC game was great, I'd give credit for that to Drake not Williams. Balance that against the biggest blunder of Nick Saba's career (2013 Iron Bowl) and there is no comparison. 
For any positive play that special teams has shown since 2008 (Arrival of Bobby Williams) I can show you 3 negative plays. Not all of them are disasters but plenty of obvious missed assignments, and apparent lack of situational awareness. In general just poorly coached Special Teams performance. I don't count fumbles on kick returns or missed field goals against the coach any more than I give credit for that return of Drake's in the picture but players not knowing what to do is a coaching problem.

Cyrus Jones had two punt returns for six in one game this year...great individual effort but if you saw it then you might also have noticed that the second punt hit one of the Bama players, who was running down the field lost, in the back of the head. That ball was live and no one on the Bama team went after it except for Jones who scooped it and ran for six. Botched play, worked out great, poor coaching.

Kick coverage has been a serious problem. Bama at one time, was 1st in kick returns for scores allowed. ( a bad thing to be 1st in) The pucker factor is still there every time Bama kicks off to the opposing team. In 2015 special teams play was second to the bottom in the SEC (according to ESPN) being only ahead of LSU. That means Vandy and KY were doing better. "Ouch"

In the '15 Georgia game you might remember Bama blocking a punt and a scoop/score. I also remember Ga pulling off a fake punt uncontested for a 1st down.

Punt coverage has been especially weak at Bama. Instead of sending a man to the goal line to prevent the punt from crossing into the end zone, they try to catch it from behind. The ball always wins that race. 

At last count there were 11 "block in the back" penalties on kick returns this season..........all of the above, in my modest opinion, are coaching issues.
For a team that makes its living "Dominating" , they have been anything but that on ST. 
Really hard to complain much when all they do is win but I hear things, and other opinions etc. I'm not the only one who's noticed that situation. Apparently somebody in T town also had their fill of it. 

Hey it's just like in my job, one "aww chit" wipes out a lot of "atta boys".


----------



## crackerd

Man! You got ol' Bobby encased in amber and shipped across the river to Gordo for enshrinement in the soon-to-be-built Saban Relic Museum! (Nah, just joshing - mighty impressive dossier of "aww-you-know-what's" you've compiled on the Tide's "special (needs) teams." Should get better immediately but then again I was expecting same in Green Bay when Mike McCarthy finally pastured his longtime suck, er, special teams buddy/coach, Shawn Slocum, only to have him replaced by the inimitable, irrepressible, unrecoverable loss of any coaching competency whatsoever one Ron Zook.)

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

I do give Coach Saban credit for loyalty but at $450K a year, Bama needs something better and ol' Bobby shoulda went to the high school ranks after 2 1/2 dismal years at Mich St. 
One could only hope it improves immediately but hope is also all I have that they'll pick a starting QB before the USC game so we'll see. You know how it is, if you were a 'baller then you watch more than just the QB and receivers, you watch more than just the man with the ball on each play. You notice when people don't block and you notice when somebody blows an assignment or misses a tackle. I'm just a fan of course, too critical maybe but mediocrity is easy to achieve ask Shula and Perkins etc. and we as a fan base do not want to go there again any time soon. Ultimately inevitable but I'd just as soon they put it off as long as possible.


----------



## duk4me

Well Wayne I guess we will see soon if JFF is indicted. The case has gone to the Grand Jury so we will know before long if he will be charged. Read it on dallasespn.com


----------



## duk4me

Oops espndallas.com


----------



## roseberry

the stories from knoxville are very concerning. 

who believes what?


----------



## duk4me

I know John guess we will just have to wait and see how it plays out. Sure as hell as tarnished Mannings family rep. If they are guilty or not.


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> the stories from knoxville are very concerning.
> 
> who believes what?


It's a complete mess. The Title IX suit is an obvious money grab. Beware, if your school hasn't been sued yet... it will be soon. The Title IX laws really set universities up for liability. I wish the university would fight it, but they will settle and the lawyers will get a good payday. I don't believe the allegations about Butch, his disciplinary actions have shown his character. The lawyers for the plaintiffs are trying the case in the media, which is pretty sorry. 

Sexual assault is a horrible crime, but most of these allegations have not resulted in criminal charges. The Johnson/Williams cases go to trial next month and if they are guilty, I hope they throw the book at them. The stories circulating about that situation are crazy. It remains to be seen what really took place


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> the stories from knoxville are very concerning.
> 
> who believes what?


I think it's a load of crap, personally. All this comes out @ the same time Pay A Ton's accusations?? I loathe people who will do anything & everything to get their 15 minutes or file lawsuits that are as erroneous as the number of Nat Championships the gumps try to claim.


----------



## roseberry

i agree it's a mess. i hate it when things are of such a nature they don't even permit "good natured ribbing" between fans. 

on a lighter note, i just heard derrick henry weighed in at the nfl combine at 247, had a 37 inch verticle and his first 40 yard time was 4.4. his second 40 was a touch slower but yielded numbers identical to my 40 time....4.5!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Facebook this morning had links to the other side of the Manning accusations stories. Sounds like the story should just stay buried.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> i agree it's a mess. i hate it when things are of such a nature they don't even permit "good natured ribbing" between fans.
> 
> on a lighter note, i just heard derrick henry weighed in at the nfl combine at 247, had a 37 inch verticle and his first 40 yard time was 4.4. his second 40 was a touch slower but yielded numbers identical to my 40 time....4.5!


Did he learn to run with his pad level lower at the combine?


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> It's a complete mess. The Title IX suit is an obvious money grab. Beware, if your school hasn't been sued yet... it will be soon. The Title IX laws really set universities up for liability. I wish the university would fight it, but they will settle and the lawyers will get a good payday. I don't believe the allegations about Butch, his disciplinary actions have shown his character. The lawyers for the plaintiffs are trying the case in the media, which is pretty sorry.
> 
> Sexual assault is a horrible crime, but most of these allegations have not resulted in criminal charges. The Johnson/Williams cases go to trial next month and if they are guilty, I hope they throw the book at them. The stories circulating about that situation are crazy. It remains to be seen what really took place


Glad someone agrees with my sentiments earlier in this thread about title IX when I raised those issues pertaining to FSUs settlement. 

And I agree with everything Jacob said. It's a banner day.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Did he learn to run with his pad level lower at the combine?


You mean at Heisman level?


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> You mean at Heisman level?


I meant at lower than N.ot F.or L.ong, level.


----------



## jgsanders

You SEC fellas circled the wagons around Ol' Rocky Top so fast you would made Chris Berman proud!

In all seriousness, B Turner's post earlier was spot on, throw the book at the 2 players who have been indicted if they are guilty, but let's give them due process.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> i agree it's a mess. i hate it when things are of such a nature they don't even permit "good natured ribbing" between fans.
> 
> on a lighter note, i just heard derrick henry weighed in at the nfl combine at 247, had a 37 inch verticle and his first 40 yard time was 4.4. his second 40 was a touch slower but yielded numbers identical to my 40 time....4.5!


After watching some of the combine I think whoever drafts K. Drake is getting a future star. That guy is smooth as a gravy sandwich.


----------



## jgsanders

Question for the recruiting and rules gurus:

Are there any rules in place about hiring coaches from some of these high school football factories, Paramus Catholic, IMG, etc? I know Harbaugh hired a guy to coach linebackers (allegedly) from Paramus Catholic and they landed multiple top recruits from that school this year.

I always applaud folks who are able to climb the ladder of success and earn the opportunity to take their skills to a higher level, but I could see this being an issue. College football is big money now days. I'll randomly pick a school here....say Michigan for example. What keeps Michigan from paying a coach at IMG to come coach (insert asst./made up position here) at Michigan and then coincidentally getting 5 or 6 IMG players to join him the next year at Michigan? It's not a big deal for these schools to add another moderate salary to their staff in exchange for a few five stars.


----------



## Migillicutty

It's a loophole. Michigan also hired Devon Bush Sr., Nole alumni and great player for FSU shortly after his son committed to play LB there. His job title? Defensive analyst.

edited to say: there are NCAA rules limiting the number of coaches on staff, so these coaches can't afford to just hand out jobs to under qualified people. Most of them that do get hired get hired in to Ops not actually coaches.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> I meant at lower than N.ot F.or L.ong, level.


I think he will be fine, but, like most NFL RBs, you are probably right that he won't be there very long. Some say the average is just over 3 years.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> his second 40 was a touch slower but yielded numbers identical to my 40 time....4.5!


i am a little disappointed not one person took the bait and said, *"dude, in no bizzaro world did a fat, white boy like you EVER run a timed 4.5, fourty yard dash!"*

if they had, my "funny" response was going to be, *"i never said i ran a 4.5 fourty yard dash, i said our numbers were identical. 4.5 and 5.4 are identical numbers......even though the order of the numbers is not!"*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Not to switch gears from your glory days of Track & Field, Steve Prefontaine, but Ed O is currently recruiting like a mad man & D Craig is unlocking Mobile as we speak.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not to switch gears from your glory days of Track & Field, Steve Prefontaine, but *Ed O is currently recruiting like a mad man* & D Craig is unlocking Mobile as we speak.


Shadiest recruiter in college athletics. (Even when he was on Rocky Top)


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not to switch gears from your glory days of Track & Field, Steve Prefontaine, but Ed O is currently recruiting like a mad man & D Craig is unlocking Mobile as we speak.


Y'all hold up on traducing Our Jacob - remember he was in an LSU-induced coma for a while and is just now catching up. His remarks above were actually about Mardi Gras in Mobile, which took place a month ago and where Ed O went dressed as Pope Francis to recruit Jesuit candidates for the priesthood and "D Craig" figured the 'hood along Admiral Semmes Avenue on Dauphin Island as good a place to "unlock" as anywhere else. Oh, and he's just now finding out that Pre ran distance to 10,000 meters - so much for his being fleet afoot - and that Jacob really needed to recollect the sizzling whitebread speed of Cris (10-flat 100-yard dash 3A state champion at Astronaut High) Collinsworth to compare against rose's "4.5 40" but that was long before his time.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> Shadiest recruiter in college athletics. (Even when he was on Rocky Top)


You're entitled to your opinion. We certainly will disagree on this one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Y'all hold up on traducing Our Jacob - remember he was in an LSU-induced coma for a while and is just now catching up. His remarks above were actually about Mardi Gras in Mobile, which took place a month ago and where Ed O went dressed as Pope Francis to recruit Jesuit candidates for the priesthood and "D Craig" figured the 'hood along Admiral Semmes Avenue on Dauphin Island as good a place to "unlock" as anywhere else. Oh, and he's just now finding out that Pre ran distance to 10,000 meters - so much for his being fleet afoot - and that Jacob really needed to recollect the sizzling whitebread speed of Cris (10-flat 100-yard dash 3A state champion at Astronaut High) Collinsworth to compare against rose's "4.5 40" but that was long before his time.
> 
> MG


Certainly before my time.


----------



## Brad Turner

Migillicutty said:


> Glad someone agrees with my sentiments earlier in this thread about title IX when I raised those issues pertaining to FSUs settlement.
> 
> And I agree with everything Jacob said. It's a banner day.


Not so fast Cutty... Butch Jones immediately suspended players while investigations of sexual assaults were ongoing. AJ Johnson's suspension could have been the difference in the sec eastern division last year, and he still hasn't been convicted of a crime!

While we agree that titleIX burdens universities unfairly, comparing this suit with the FSU suit is ridiculous. One could argue that the way FSU handled the Jameis Winston investigation has opened the door to the onslaught of lawsuits to come. 

How many games was Winston suspended for...?


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> How many games was Winston suspended for...?


 One game, if memory serves - as a, tee-hee-hee, _*relief pitcher*_ for the Seminal and Serial NCAA Losers baseball team.

Speaking of baseball, if you can call it that, I see that the Yankees had to rid their Tampa Stadium of a raccoon yesterday as spring training was getting under way. They announced that they were successful in so doing but they did not make an announcement that though they no longer had the raccoon to contend with, there would be a chimpanzee in the dugout for the ninth straight season. That would be the alleged manager, whose name doesn't rate mention except as "the chimp in pinstripes."

Jacob, you could take this over to your 2016 NCAA baseball thread except that it's more germane to college football - Saban invited the chimp to 'Bama's fall football camp in 2013 as a, tee-hee-hee, "motivational speaker," and the results of the chimp's "motivational" appearance are best encapsulated by the fact that the Tide didn't win another national championship for three years!

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> Not so fast Cutty... Butch Jones immediately suspended players while investigations of sexual assaults were ongoing. AJ Johnson's suspension could have been the difference in the sec eastern division last year, and he still hasn't been convicted of a crime!
> 
> While we agree that titleIX burdens universities unfairly, comparing this suit with the FSU suit is ridiculous. One could argue that the way FSU handled the Jameis Winston investigation has opened the door to the onslaught of lawsuits to come.
> 
> How many games was Winston suspended for...?


Timeline was a wee bit different. He was "investigated" in the offseason. The re-hash or second investigation was done during the season and he was never charged. There isn't a coach in America that would have suspended at that point given the circumstances surrounding the case. 

The Title IX issue was completely separate. I knew the same rules wouldn't apply to a non-SEC school.


----------



## EdA

Holy smokes...I can't believe that it is March and this thing has taken on a life of it's own and will not die of natural causes.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Migillicutty

That's funny and terrible. I feel bad for laughing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nothing to feel bad about. It's funny. It's messed up, no doubt, but I can't say I ever felt bad about laughing @ it.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


2 guys were told to deliver a deceased to a destination that was a couple of states over. As they were moving along one of the guys decided to take a nap. 
The other guy stopped at a rest stop to relieve himself & while there offered a ride to a person as long as they did not mind riding with the deceased. After a 
while the 1st driver got a little sleepy & asked the guy taking a nap to take over, which he did. 

1st driver went to sleep only to wake up in the ditch & upside down. Seems the 2nd driver baled out of the makeshift hearse when the hitchhiker reached 
through the curtain, tapped him on the shoulder & asked "how far to the next town?"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Spring Football starts today for LSU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> 2 guys were told to deliver a deceased to a destination that was a couple of states over. As they were moving along one of the guys decided to take a nap.
> The other guy stopped at a rest stop to relieve himself & while there offered a ride to a person as long as they did not mind riding with the deceased. After a
> while the 1st driver got a little sleepy & asked the guy taking a nap to take over, which he did.
> 
> 1st driver went to sleep only to wake up in the ditch & upside down. Seems the 2nd driver baled out of the makeshift hearse when the hitchhiker reached
> through the curtain, tapped him on the shoulder & asked "how far to the next town?"


That's just wrong.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU Spring Game on The SEC Network. 1s on 1s for 20-25 plays. Then the 2s roughly the same. 2nd Half 1s on 1 team 2s on the other.


----------



## roseberry

*headlines from spring practice:*
buckeyes set record for spring game attendance, 
bulldogs sell out stanford stadium,
73,000 watch the huskers,
*and......*
auburn wins!!!,
clemson squads run onside kicks sucessfully,
tennessee game ends in tie as both teams mount last second comebacks,
michigan plays second half in florida,
trojan crowd is sober and well behaved since liquor stores near stadium close,
media picks both notre dame squads to win!,
bob stoops says no other team, or conference of teams in america, face as tough a challenge as oklahoma's intersquad game,


----------



## duk4me

Just in case y'all didn't notice the calendar changed to 2016. lol


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> Just in case y'all didn't notice the calendar changed to 2016. lol


tim, go easy. that was some of my better work.^^

you might have liked it more if i included, "in austin, the sienna team declares, we coulda won if we'd a had colt mccoy!";-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, You forgot to mention that the recently named starting qb at TAMU is dating a beautiful young lady who is a heir to the Duck Dynasty fortune. Last year the final starting qb was dating an AL beautiful young lady. I think we have an upgrade to the qb situation.


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> John, You forgot to mention that the recently named starting qb at TAMU is dating a beautiful young lady who is a heir to the Duck Dynasty fortune. Last year the final starting qb was dating an AL beautiful young lady. I think we have an upgrade to the qb situation.


They get the hotties Wayne because they make so much money playing for [email protected] Wayne.


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> tim, go easy. that was some of my better work.^^
> 
> you might have liked it more if i included, "in austin, the sienna team declares, we coulda won if we'd a had colt mccoy!";-)


Actually John for an 8 am post that was pretty stout. But this post is just a low blow. lol


----------



## crackerd

duk4me said:


> Just in case y'all didn't notice the calendar changed to 2016. lol


Date irregardless, rose is in post-season (BCS championship game) form already. Except for omitting the rumor that Bob Davie is in line to replace Suburban at tOSU when his mental health wheels fall off (again).

Trevor (One-)Knight(-Stand) - and it was against 'Bama. Gonna be a fun 'un in T-town come October 22. Circle that date, Wayne, and the wagons with it.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Rose you forgot...

The gators came away encouraged by their oline, as they were actually supposed to be blocking their own teammates.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Rose you forgot...
> 
> The gators came away encouraged by their oline, as they were actually supposed to be blocking their own teammates.


C'mon over to the Gator Zeitgeist, 'Cutty - they came away encouraged because former Alabama (walk-on)/Okie Lite (commit)/OSU Beavers backup QB Luke Del Rio went, what?, 17 of 19 in the spring game to give Mac a pretty good option as a game manager at the position. Wouldn't have dismissed the possibility of Junior Del Rio starting at 'Bama this year had he stayed when Kiffy arrived. 

MG


----------



## EdA

duk4me said:


> They get the hotties Wayne because they make so much money playing for [email protected] Wayne.


Apparently the Sips have a salary cap under the new regime, hard to compete when you don't spend money......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> tim, go easy. that was some of my better work.^^
> 
> you might have liked it more if i included, "in austin, the sienna team declares, we coulda won if we'd a had colt mccoy!";-)


I thought it was solid. I encourage sarcasm. 

Were there any made FGs in that Spring Game for the team that you are a fan of?


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Were there any made FGs in that Spring Game for the team that you are a fan of?


jacob, wayne, cutty, mg, dr.ed and tim, i miss you guys this time of year! i only got one sweet wife putting me in my place during the offseason!


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> jacob, wayne, cutty, mg, dr.ed and tim, i miss you guys this time of year! i only got one sweet wife putting me in my place during the offseason!


Well I wish I could say the same John. When my wife puts me in place it ain't at all sweet. As a matter of fact it is devastating.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Well I wish I could say the same John. When my wife puts me in place it ain't at all sweet. As a matter of fact it is devastating.


True story. I wasn't going to tell anybody about running into you the other day.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> True story. I wasn't going to tell anybody about running into you the other day.
> 
> View attachment 27262


coming from a young single guy.....this picture is ridiculous! every married man can use a dollar of his very own!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Fair enough. She does have all the money.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What's going on at Baylor? Some preliminary reports are that the President, Ken Starr, is going to be fired. Reported by the Horns Digest reporter, Chip Brown. No bias there. Job status of Starr, Briles and others to be announced on 6/3/16. Some reports that Starr won't go quietly. Some say Briles is safe as he didn't participate in the cover up. 

What I want to know is where is the Baylor alum that was trying to give me grief over the Aggie honor code violations. Where is the Christian principles that govern Baylor?

Remember that Cutty? What goes around, comes around or something like that.

Roseberry, Here's an off season tidbit.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Local tv news said Art Briles to be fired this afternoon. Along with President Ken Starr.


----------



## John Robinson

We need Jacob to start a College Football 2016 thread. It wouldn't be right for anybody else.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I agree. Where's Jacob? You think any of the other school's coaches will be calling Baylor's 2016 commits? I hope we have some scholarships available.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

"It is an astounding religious hypocrisy for a school that proudly flaunts its Baptist underpinnings to have not one but two of the worst athletic scandals of the 21st century unfold on its campus. For all Baylor wants to stand for, it appears utterly fraudulent." Pat Forde, Yahoo Sports

Doesn't bother me in the least to post this quote, given the bashing that a Baylor alum tried to lay on me on RTF about honor.

P.S. Journalist are not noted for their math skills. I think the first scandal, Forde was referring to, was at the end of the 20th Century


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> "It is an astounding religious hypocrisy for a school that proudly flaunts its Baptist underpinnings to have not one but two of the worst athletic scandals of the 21st century unfold on its campus. For all Baylor wants to stand for, it appears utterly fraudulent."


My intel is that the Revileds, er, the Reveilles and the 'Sips conspired to engineer the Baylor charade to see which gets first dibs at Briles as he "rehabilitates his character." Now to see which of your head coaches gets axed first, Sumlin or Strong, so the bidding war for Briles can begin...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

crackerd, There's always a conspiracy theory. Hahalol. I don't think the sips and aggies could get together and agree on anything. But I do think the sips and aggies will be going after Baylor's 2016 de-commits. There apparently is going to be a bunch of them. 

Briles just needs a little sensitivity training.

Tom Herman has been mentioned as a replacement for Briles. I don't know about that. It's a little late in the year to be bringing in a new head coach. The current DC (designated interim hc) may have to hold down the position well into this season.


----------



## roseberry

interesting indeed! baylor?


----------



## mjh345

Baylor should get at least the "death penalty" SMU got a few decades ago
Talk about an out of control situation...and at a "principled Baptist" school no less


----------



## Wayne Nutt

And besides that Kirk Herbstreit says that he was dissed by Baylor. Now that would seem to justify a more severe punishment. Hahalol.


----------



## BonMallari

mjh345 said:


> Baylor should get at least the "death penalty" SMU got a few decades ago
> Talk about an out of control situation...and at a "principled Baptist" school no less


How about we wait for all the FACTS to come out before we form the Lynch mob, maybe a little due process counselor?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, Intersting that Starr will only be demoted to Dean or Chair of the or within the law school. I'm not that familiar with Baylor's law school. What does that say about lawyers?


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Bon, Intersting that Starr will only be demoted to Dean or Chair of the or within the law school. I'm not that familiar with Baylor's law school. What does that say about lawyers?


Probably has more to do with his contract, looks like he is being reassigned within the University, Baylor has a great law school and med school. Starr was not only going to get full professor salary but he was probably granted tenure, so since he is already on the payroll they can keep him under wraps and muzzle him. He is set for life


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> We need Jacob to start a College Football 2016 thread. It wouldn't be right for anybody else.


I'll start one later this summer. I promise. I think the Baylor issues are related to this past season & ones prior.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> I agree. Where's Jacob?


I'm @ the house watching The SEC Tournament. Very good baseball being played. Also getting the final prep work before I put down the underlay for my floors. Add that in with trying to get a lil yellow pup going in the right direction & physical therapy/dynasplint/gym, I'm staying busy. 

I check RTF on occasion. I think y'all are all over this topic. Nothing I can add to it, honestly.


----------



## mjh345

BonMallari said:


> How about we wait for all the FACTS to come out before we form the Lynch mob, maybe a little due process counselor?


What cave have you been in?


----------



## BonMallari

mjh345 said:


> What cave have you been in?


the one that doesn't want another Duke lacrosse fiasco based on a report from from ESPN OTL, when they release the transcripts from the law firm investigating who all was involved in the cover up then you can line up the firing squad...

I lived in Dallas during the SMU glory days and the University paid dearly for the wrong doings of others who never got so much as a hand slap..the program paid the price and Gov Bill Clements, booster Sherwood Blount and the other dirty boosters walked away and the program has never recovered


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
don't be installing flooring.......you will hurt your new knee.

as for all you baptist bashers just remember that a university can't discriminate and has players, coaches and administrators that may not be "good baptists"! they may not even be baptists at all?

i will also share from the New King James Version, Proverbs 22:6 "Train up a child in the way that he should go, And when he is old he will not depart from it." as the son of a Southern Baptist Preacher i consider the writings of Solomon wise and complete. however, i will add the following commentary, "While he is in college, between young and old,........all bets may be off!";-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, I think the Peppers report is out. One of the reporters said he was reading. I'm sure it's quite lengthy.


----------



## duk4me

Every freaking one of you are delusional about college football. lol

Well maybe not Bon.


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Bon, I think the Peppers report is out. One of the reporters said he was reading. I'm sure it's quite lengthy.


http://a.espncdn.com/pdf/2016/0526/BaylorFindingsOfFact.pdf


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Some are saying that Briles will go to the pros. Others are saying he's done. The Pepper report is pretty bad. Lots more firings to come.


----------



## crackerd

This Pepper Report you refer to - it weren't telepathically handed down in tablet form by my old homie and home field announcer Simpson Pepper, were it?






MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

Glad to see that Kirby Smart is carrying on Mark Richt's fine tradition of player arrests. Looking strong for the Fulmer Cup!


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Some are saying that Briles will go to the pros. Others are saying he's done. The Pepper report is pretty bad. Lots more firings to come.



I can't imagine he would go to the pros. The big knock on Baylor players is how ill prepared they are for the pro game. They are running a HS offense in Waco. 

He will have to go the smaller school route and then get another shot if he wants to keep coaching. 

I haven't seen the report but from all accounts it is extremely damning. Does not paint a good picture and more heads will roll. It seems Baylor is trying to figure out how to clean house and salvage their program at the same time. It is going to be a tough task as they don't have the historical tradition of an OSU, UT, USC to weather this kind of storm. 

I am partially with Bon, but this is way different than the Duke case. This was not one alleged victim and one alleged incident. This a pattern over the course of years and double digit victims. If half of it is true, it is ugly. 

In other ugly news and overshadowed by this, reports out of PSU that JoePa knew about Sandusky back in the 80's. That whole thing is looking more and more like an organized sex ring, run through Sandusky's foundation. If interested google the latest stories, though I warn it is nauseating.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Maybe follow the Bobby Petrino path. Although Petrino's issue was a personal one not necessarily associated with the team. Briles would have to have a heck of a mea culpa to get a team to hire him.


----------



## Marvin S

Those of you who haven't read "The Bell Curve" should. Stupid people do stupid things . 

Or maybe not! Clinton dallied with an immature intern, perjured himself about those actions, 
How's he doing these days? 

Or Roethlisberger? Forced sex in an alcohol situation, protected by bodyguards, did anything 
serious happen to anyone? How's Ben doing these days? 

Or Kobe Bryant? The Vail fiasco, covered by a good lawyer! Just finished his farewell tour! How's 
Kobe's karma these days? 

Or NE - seems there was a player there that was a rapist! The good fans of NE just said win .

The message has been sent, the young guys read it, if they can read or someone explained it to 
them. They know the walk & know the talk is just that. 

When I was in the service I was offered a scholarship to Baylor to play Basketball, in those days 
a white guy with good fundamentals was considered an asset to a team. Turned it down without 
doing my homework as I had done basic at Lackland AFB & had seen all I wanted of TX. In later 
years found that to be a mistake as Baylor was & apparently still is, academically challenging. 

When I worked for Climax Molybdenum we used to camp at a 2 fireplace campground just off the 
Hwy where Vail now is & walk the pristine meadows on Sunday. 

Nothing will change until the perpetrators are given the "Death" penalty...................


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Mike the Tiger (LSU) mascot is under the weather. Reveille sent a get well card and flowers. Other universities have been doing similar things. These are class acts.


----------



## roseberry

i hope mike's battle with cancer is strong and successful.

what about the self imposed sanctions at the university of mississippi?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ole Miss is hoping NCAA doesn't hammer them.


----------

